# Chanel on your nails #4!



## Tracy

Please continue 

Previous thread: Chanel on your nails #3 http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/chanel-on-your-nails-3-a-761622.html


----------



## jen_sparro

Let's kick this new thread off then! 
Wearing Blue Rebel today, nice colour, not sure if I love it though... Blue Boy is my favourite of the Les Jeans trio.


----------



## feedmycrave

I agree that Blue Boy is the standout of the trio but everything looks good on you Jen!


----------



## Mediana

The fall collection didn't excited me one bit. I'm starting to think I'm done with Chanel


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Let's kick this new thread off then!
> Wearing Blue Rebel today, nice colour, not sure if I love it though... Blue Boy is my favourite of the Les Jeans trio.



Very pretty! But I agree, Blue Boy is my favourite too  I don't have Blue Rebel yet. I've been thinking of buying it on numerous occasions, but something is stopping me.

Found Tendresse yesterday afternoon at one of the counters and just couldn't help myself


----------



## Librarychickie

Orange Fizz


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Audrey - Congratulations on Holographic!!!! Can't wait to see your pic wearing it!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Let's kick this new thread off then!
> Wearing Blue Rebel today, nice colour, not sure if I love it though... Blue Boy is my favourite of the Les Jeans trio.


Loving the Blues on you Jen!! 



OzSplannie said:


> Very pretty! But I agree, Blue Boy is my favourite too  I don't have Blue Rebel yet. I've been thinking of buying it on numerous occasions, but something is stopping me.
> 
> Found Tendresse yesterday afternoon at one of the counters and just couldn't help myself


Tendresse is such a pretty, delicate colour - enjoy!!


Also, thanks for the pic of the winter colours! I really like the look of Atmosphere & Orage 



Librarychickie said:


> Orange Fizz


Orange Fizz looks beautiful on you 
I don't have this one... Maybe I should get it!


----------



## OzSplannie

Librarychickie said:


> Orange Fizz





LeVernis Addict said:


> Orange Fizz looks beautiful on you
> I don't have this one... Maybe I should get it!



Beautiful photo!  very pretty, tidy mani 

Although the colour on my screen is not accurate. The photo looks almost as bright as Lilis on my iPad, but in reality it's a lot duller and more milky. It's a little more milky (one tone lighter) compared to Distraction but not as sheer as Miami Peach. I looked at it so many times, but it's just so similar to the two colours I mentioned above, I can't justify it.


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Beautiful photo!  very pretty, tidy mani
> 
> Although the colour on my screen is not accurate. The photo looks almost as bright as Lilis on my iPad, but in reality it's a lot duller and more milky. It's a little more milky (one tone lighter) compared to Distraction but not as sheer as Miami Peach. I looked at it so many times, but it's just so similar to the two colours I mentioned above, I can't justify it.



Hehe, I have to respectfully disagree with you Oz!  Orange Fizz is much less coral-y than Distraction and Miami Peach has shimmery particles and is almost jelly-like, while OF is a straight up creme. Personally, I adore Orange Fizz (heck I love all three colours mentioned LOL), I think it's a gorgeous option for spring/summer 
I do love orange polishes though, so I guess I'm biased


----------



## feedmycrave

Librarychickie said:


> Orange Fizz


Love that colour! It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Hehe, I have to respectfully disagree with you Oz!  Orange Fizz is much less coral-y than Distraction and Miami Peach has shimmery particles and is almost jelly-like, while OF is a straight up creme. Personally, I adore Orange Fizz (heck I love all three colours mentioned LOL), I think it's a gorgeous option for spring/summer
> I do love orange polishes though, so I guess I'm biased



Completely agree that you will know better as you actually have Orange Fizz  I only saw some swatches and hence why I thought it was similar to the other two. I saw it a few times at the counters and was contemplating on getting it, so definitely remember it was not anywhere as bright and coral-y as it seems on Librarychickie's photo (at least on my screen as I know all screens are different).  I remember it being a flat creme with no shimmer. Might get it when it's about to be discontinued (hahaha as always), but it's a pass for me at this stage 

On another note, for some unknown reason I bought June  lol!!! Totally not my colour (too flat and dull), but I thought it was a LE, so when I saw it in the Duty Free, I grabbed it! Silly greedy me  hahahahahaha


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Completely agree that you will know better as you actually have Orange Fizz  I only saw some swatches and hence why I thought it was similar to the other two. I saw it a few times at the counters and was contemplating on getting it, so definitely remember it was not anywhere as bright and coral-y as it seems on Librarychickie's photo (at least on my screen as I know all screens are different).  I remember it being a flat creme with no shimmer. Might get it when it's about to be discontinued (hahaha as always), but it's a pass for me at this stage
> 
> On another note, for some unknown reason I bought June  lol!!! Totally not my colour (too flat and dull), but I thought it was a LE, so when I saw it in the Duty Free, I grabbed it! Silly greedy me  hahahahahaha



All good Oz  You have much better discipline than I do... I struggle to stop myself from getting any/allcolours!

Yeah, June's a toughie... you need some warmth in your skin tone otherwise it looks a bit strange  I'm pretty sure it is LE, but at least you have it now, and you didn't pay Australian prices


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> All good Oz  You have much better discipline than I do... I struggle to stop myself from getting any/allcolours!
> 
> Yeah, June's a toughie... you need some warmth in your skin tone otherwise it looks a bit strange  I'm pretty sure it is LE, but at least you have it now, and you didn't pay Australian prices



I have no self discipline lately at all ... I really need to be more selective with my purchases! Btw, are the summer colours available in Aus now? Are you getting them all?


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> I have no self discipline lately at all ... I really need to be more selective with my purchases! Btw, are the summer colours available in Aus now? Are you getting them all?



Mallard and I strongly suspect they'll be available this weekend... I already have Tutti Frutti (thank you ebay!), but I'll definitely be getting Pink Tonic, Mirabella and Sweet Lilac (I have Eastern Light already)  What about you?

Oh I have been so bad... I have a number of polishes coming to me, can't wait to show a certain one to you Oz  (sadly it isn't Jade!).


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Mallard and I strongly suspect they'll be available this weekend... I already have Tutti Frutti (thank you ebay!), but I'll definitely be getting Pink Tonic, Mirabella and Sweet Lilac (I have Eastern Light already)  What about you?
> 
> Oh I have been so bad... I have a number of polishes coming to me, can't wait to show a certain one to you Oz  (sadly it isn't Jade!).



I'm super keen on Sweet Lilac and Tutti Frutti... The others I'm not sure about at this stage. Especially Mirabella. I already have so many orange polishes... But most likely will get them all. 

Oh I can't wait to find out what it is!!! Tokyo collection? Diamond? Grenat???


----------



## Miss X

Hi ladies, would appreciate all the advice I can get.. I used to buy every colour which was released but these days I am being more selective. I can't decide if I should pick up Pink Tonic (on ring finger) or not. To me it looks slightly different but I'm not sold that it's that unique.. it does look quite similar to Rose Exuberant (last finger).. but then again, I also don't want to regret letting it go. #polishproblems LOL

What do you ladies think? Yay or nay?


----------



## feedmycrave

OMG they are almost identical.... Damn I wanted to buy it but I don`t think I can justify it. I thought it had shimmer.
I can`t give you any advice because I have a Chanel problem so I know that polish will "haunt" me until I buy it. So if it keeps bugging you, just buy it. It`s like buying peace of mind, it is worth the money haha.


----------



## jen_sparro

Miss X said:


> Hi ladies, would appreciate all the advice I can get.. I used to buy every colour which was released but these days I am being more selective. I can't decide if I should pick up Pink Tonic (on ring finger) or not. To me it looks slightly different but I'm not sold that it's that unique.. it does look quite similar to Rose Exuberant (last finger).. but then again, I also don't want to regret letting it go. #polishproblems LOL
> 
> What do you ladies think? Yay or nay?



I can't say for sure, obviously they are close but it's up to you ultimately  I have most Chanel pinks and I'm certainly getting this one, I love this type of pink bluish pink!



feedmycrave said:


> OMG they are almost identical.... Damn I wanted to buy it but I don`t think I can justify it. I thought it had shimmer.
> I can`t give you any advice because I have a Chanel problem so I know that polish will "haunt" me until I buy it. So if it keeps bugging you, just buy it. It`s like buying peace of mind, it is worth the money haha.



I don't know that the shimmer shows up all that well (much like Vertigo). 
Yup, Chanel regret ends up being very pricey...


----------



## electrikdreams

The "winter" colours are in at Myer Perth. Snapped up a bottle of Eastern Light that I've wanted for months (the perfect white, plus the name just sounds so magical). They only have one remaining bottle of Eastern Light. I'm not sure whether they were supplied with more bottles of the other colours.

Hopefully David Jones will be better stocked...


----------



## jen_sparro

electrikdreams said:


> The "winter" colours are in at Myer Perth. Snapped up a bottle of Eastern Light that I've wanted for months (the perfect white, plus the name just sounds so magical). They only have one remaining bottle of Eastern Light. I'm not sure whether they were supplied with more bottles of the other colours.
> 
> Hopefully David Jones will be better stocked...



Wonderful!! Thanks for the heads up!
Can't wait to get my hands on Pink Tonic, Sweet Lilac and Mirabella!


----------



## chynxi_a

Finally got the new summer collection. I've been mia for a very long time. Thought i'd share my collection!


----------



## audrey11

holo 

https://flic.kr/p/nMQUa1


----------



## jen_sparro

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got the new summer collection. I've been mia for a very long time. Thought i'd share my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634187



Welcome back! Lovely collection! I like how you keep them in the boxes, makes it easy to tell which is which (I'm forever guessing what I'm pulling out.



audrey11 said:


> holo
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nMQUa1



OMG


----------



## LeVernis Addict

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got the new summer collection. I've been mia for a very long time. Thought i'd share my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634187


Hello!! Awesome collection 




audrey11 said:


> holo
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nMQUa1


OH MY GOD. That is sooo amazing on you!!!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I picked up some goodies  
Tutti Frutti, Mirabella, Sweet Lilac & Pink Tonic, I'm in love with all of them!!!

I already had Eastern Light. But I'm definately getting that out to use soon, with my OPI Sheer Tint mini set that I got. 
(Thanks to Oz for the heads up on the beautiful designs you can do with these! )


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I picked up some goodies
> Tutti Frutti, Mirabella, Sweet Lilac & Pink Tonic, I'm in love with all of them!!!
> 
> I already had Eastern Light. But I'm definately getting that out to use soon, with my OPI Sheer Tint mini set that I got.
> (Thanks to Oz for the heads up on the beautiful designs you can do with these! )



Woo enjoy!!
I'm picking mine up on tuesday


----------



## feedmycrave

audrey11 said:


> holo
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nMQUa1


That is simply stunning Audrey!


----------



## feedmycrave

I`m so happy to be on this forum because no one else gets my excitement. I go to the gym really early and as I was leaving I noticed the mall was opening so I entered to see if "Summer" had arrived and they were all there. I was so happy and obviously I bought them all even though I already have Riviera, Rose Insolent, etc...... Before I bought them I checked the testers to see if they looked like Holiday, Lilis, Distraction and Rose Exhuberant. As soon as I did that a lady came to see what I needed and then I said I had what I wanted, so she left. When I went to get a Kleenex to get rid of  the IDO testing in my hands I overheard her complaining about the testers and telling her colleague to make sure I didn`t steal any. I was so embarrassed and ANGRY. To make matters worse when I went to pay they didn`t give me any Chanel bag or samples. So I was only wearing jeans and a t/shirt but it wasn`t fair. I complained and asked the lady to check my account. Haha the look on her face was priceless, made my day! I just can`t stand judgemental people and SAs can be so snobbish. Wearing Coup de Coeur.


----------



## jen7xx

I had the hardest time deciding which of my new 3 polishes I wanted to wear first but I decided to go with May.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

feedmycrave said:


> I`m so happy to be on this forum because no one else gets my excitement. I go to the gym really early and as I was leaving I noticed the mall was opening so I entered to see if "Summer" had arrived and they were all there. I was so happy and obviously I bought them all even though I already have Riviera, Rose Insolent, etc...... Before I bought them I checked the testers to see if they looked like Holiday, Lilis, Distraction and Rose Exhuberant. As soon as I did that a lady came to see what I needed and then I said I had what I wanted, so she left. When I went to get a Kleenex to get rid of  the IDO testing in my hands I overheard her complaining about the testers and telling her colleague to make sure I didn`t steal any. I was so embarrassed and ANGRY. To make matters worse when I went to pay they didn`t give me any Chanel bag or samples. So I was only wearing jeans and a t/shirt but it wasn`t fair. I complained and asked the lady to check my account. Haha the look on her face was priceless, made my day! I just can`t stand judgemental people and SAs can be so snobbish. Wearing Coup de Coeur.


That was not very professional of her!! As you said, very judgemental! 
It looks like after she checked your account that suddenly she was nice enough to give you lots of samples though! 


Coup de Coeur really suits you 


Enjoy your new colours!! And, I'm glad you spoke up for yourself. 



jen7xx said:


> I had the hardest time deciding which of my new 3 polishes I wanted to wear first but I decided to go with May.


May looks beautiful on you


----------



## feedmycrave

Thank you LeVernis Addict.


----------



## feedmycrave

jen7xx said:


> I had the hardest time deciding which of my new 3 polishes I wanted to wear first but I decided to go with May.


I love May, it is the sweetest pink ever! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## bluejinx

feedmycrave said:


> I`m so happy to be on this forum because no one else gets my excitement. I go to the gym really early and as I was leaving I noticed the mall was opening so I entered to see if "Summer" had arrived and they were all there. I was so happy and obviously I bought them all even though I already have Riviera, Rose Insolent, etc...... Before I bought them I checked the testers to see if they looked like Holiday, Lilis, Distraction and Rose Exhuberant. As soon as I did that a lady came to see what I needed and then I said I had what I wanted, so she left. When I went to get a Kleenex to get rid of  the IDO testing in my hands I overheard her complaining about the testers and telling her colleague to make sure I didn`t steal any. I was so embarrassed and ANGRY. To make matters worse when I went to pay they didn`t give me any Chanel bag or samples. So I was only wearing jeans and a t/shirt but it wasn`t fair. I complained and asked the lady to check my account. Haha the look on her face was priceless, made my day! I just can`t stand judgemental people and SAs can be so snobbish. Wearing Coup de Coeur.



Wow! I would NOT have purchased them from her. I would have come back at another time. She did NOT deserve the commission. And would not have gotten a sale from me after treatment like that.


----------



## jen_sparro

jen7xx said:


> I had the hardest time deciding which of my new 3 polishes I wanted to wear first but I decided to go with May.



Beautiful! It's always hard to choose a colour when it comes to Chanel 



feedmycrave said:


> So I was only wearing jeans and a t/shirt but it wasn`t fair. I complained and asked the lady to check my account. Haha the look on her face was priceless, made my day! I just can`t stand judgemental people and SAs can be so snobbish. Wearing Coup de Coeur.



What a right cow she was! I'm glad you didn't put up with it.
I don't understand SAs being snobby, a sale is a sale right??? 
CDC looks lovely on you, looking forward to seeing more mani pics


----------



## jen7xx

Rose Cache.. this may be my favorite color ever.


----------



## Love Of My Life

feedmycrave said:


> I`m so happy to be on this forum because no one else gets my excitement. I go to the gym really early and as I was leaving I noticed the mall was opening so I entered to see if "Summer" had arrived and they were all there. I was so happy and obviously I bought them all even though I already have Riviera, Rose Insolent, etc...... Before I bought them I checked the testers to see if they looked like Holiday, Lilis, Distraction and Rose Exhuberant. As soon as I did that a lady came to see what I needed and then I said I had what I wanted, so she left. When I went to get a Kleenex to get rid of  the IDO testing in my hands I overheard her complaining about the testers and telling her colleague to make sure I didn`t steal any. I was so embarrassed and ANGRY. To make matters worse when I went to pay they didn`t give me any Chanel bag or samples. So I was only wearing jeans and a t/shirt but it wasn`t fair. I complained and asked the lady to check my account. Haha the look on her face was priceless, made my day! I just can`t stand judgemental people and SAs can be so snobbish. Wearing Coup de Coeur.


 

What a piece of work this SA was... just enjoy your polishes & she probably
wishes she could have them all LOL!!


----------



## Mediana

jen7xx said:


> Rose Cache.. this may be my favorite color ever.



It looks lovely on you! 

Rose Cache is unfortunately the worst color ever on me. Looks truly horrible, even BF noticed


----------



## jen7xx

Mediana said:


> It looks lovely on you!
> 
> Rose Cache is unfortunately the worst color ever on me. Looks truly horrible, even BF noticed



thank you  I'm white as a ghost so it looks great with my skin. It's subtle and I like that.


----------



## jen_sparro

Latest additions to my collection... I still have eight more bottles in transit. No more polish until July for me (I swear! ).


----------



## Miss X

feedmycrave said:


> OMG they are almost identical.... Damn I wanted to buy it but I don`t think I can justify it. I thought it had shimmer.
> I can`t give you any advice because I have a Chanel problem so I know that polish will "haunt" me until I buy it. So if it keeps bugging you, just buy it. It`s like buying peace of mind, it is worth the money haha.





jen_sparro said:


> I can't say for sure, obviously they are close but it's up to you ultimately  I have most Chanel pinks and I'm certainly getting this one, I love this type of pink bluish pink!
> 
> I don't know that the shimmer shows up all that well (much like Vertigo).
> Yup, Chanel regret ends up being very pricey...



Thank you for the input! I ultimately decided to pass on Pink Tonic, I didn't wake up *wanting* it, so now I can put aside that money saved for other polishes on my list


----------



## OzSplannie

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got the new summer collection. I've been mia for a very long time. Thought i'd share my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634187



Wow!!! Amazing collection! Thank you so much for sharing! 



audrey11 said:


> holo
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nMQUa1



Gorgeous! Congratulations on your rare, beautiful addition!!!  Immaculate mani as always! 



feedmycrave said:


> I`m so happy to be on this forum because no one else gets my excitement. I go to the gym really early and as I was leaving I noticed the mall was opening so I entered to see if "Summer" had arrived and they were all there. I was so happy and obviously I bought them all even though I already have Riviera, Rose Insolent, etc...... Before I bought them I checked the testers to see if they looked like Holiday, Lilis, Distraction and Rose Exhuberant. As soon as I did that a lady came to see what I needed and then I said I had what I wanted, so she left. When I went to get a Kleenex to get rid of  the IDO testing in my hands I overheard her complaining about the testers and telling her colleague to make sure I didn`t steal any. I was so embarrassed and ANGRY. To make matters worse when I went to pay they didn`t give me any Chanel bag or samples. So I was only wearing jeans and a t/shirt but it wasn`t fair. I complained and asked the lady to check my account. Haha the look on her face was priceless, made my day! I just can`t stand judgemental people and SAs can be so snobbish. Wearing Coup de Coeur.



Wow, what a story... Well to be honest with you, if I heard something like this, I would have either a) called a manager b) told the SA how inappropriate and unprofessional she is, walked out of the store and wrote a strong letter of complaint to Chanel. I am honestly very surprised you bought something from her. If it was me, I would have gone to another store for sure. She is a terrible SA by the sound of it and I honestly hope some Chanel reps who read this forum take some action and get rid of her. I think companies like Chanel should take pride in their impeccable customer service and immediately dismiss SAs who insult customers. 

Congrats on your polishes though  they all looks beautiful 



jen7xx said:


> I had the hardest time deciding which of my new 3 polishes I wanted to wear first but I decided to go with May.



Lovely colour! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Latest additions to my collection... I still have eight more bottles in transit. No more polish until July for me (I swear! ).



OH... MY.... GOD!!!!!!!!! Jen!!!!!!!  Wow wow wow!!! These are STUNNING!!!!!! !!!! Vert and Crystal Blue!!! I AM MEGA JEALOUS!!!! Where, oh dear God, where do you manage to find those stunning amazing colours?!?! I search ebay day in and day out and NEVER EVER find anything like this :cry:

I am SO happy for you!!! You must me mega excited


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> OH... MY.... GOD!!!!!!!!! Jen!!!!!!!  Wow wow wow!!! These are STUNNING!!!!!! !!!! Vert and Crystal Blue!!! I AM MEGA JEALOUS!!!! Where, oh dear God, where do you manage to find those stunning amazing colours?!?! I search ebay day in and day out and NEVER EVER find anything like this :cry:
> 
> I am SO happy for you!!! You must me mega excited



I just had a ton of luck on ebay this month... I've been trawling through the Australian site and that's where I got Crystal Blue (it was in a lot with Bikini Rose and Samba, for $43 AUD!). 

Vert Sacrilege, Fame and Matador I got from a very lovely friend as it was her second bottles. I have been staring at it for the last two days LOL 
*Oz*, email me a list of polishes you're looking for! If I see any I'll message you ASAP


----------



## Love Of My Life

These colors are really nice


----------



## PewPew

jen7xx said:


> Rose Cache.. this may be my favorite color ever.



I can see why! She looks gorgeous on you. 

Wearing Frenzy, another lovely Chanel sheer today


----------



## Librarychickie

Django

The pic shows it more yellow and my skin more red than in real life. I still love this color. I should have bought a backup. &#128533;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen7xx said:


> Rose Cache.. this may be my favorite color ever.


I haven't worn mine yet...
When I do, I hope it looks as lovely on me as it does on you! Beautiful 



jen_sparro said:


> Latest additions to my collection... I still have eight more bottles in transit. No more polish until July for me (I swear! ).


WOW!!!! WHAT AMAZING TREASURE!!!!

What awesome finds you have there! Enjoy 
Can't wait to see what the other eight are! 




Librarychickie said:


> Django
> The pic shows it more yellow and my skin more red than in real life. I still love this color. I should have bought a backup. &#65533;&#65533;


Django looks so pretty on you 
It's one of my favourites too.


----------



## PewPew

jen_sparro said:


> Latest additions to my collection... I still have eight more bottles in transit. No more polish until July for me (I swear! ).



 beautiful selections! Can't even pick a favorite row, though the top line is making me want some sorbet. I'm very excited for you & looking forward to seeing your new Chanel manis & to see what the mailman brings next


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> Django
> 
> The pic shows it more yellow and my skin more red than in real life. I still love this color. I should have bought a backup. &#128533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642466



I think Django is so pretty on you! 100% agree with you that it's backup worthy, a lovely classic nude. 



LeVernis Addict said:


> WOW!!!! WHAT AMAZING TREASURE!!!!
> What awesome finds you have there! Enjoy
> Can't wait to see what the other eight are!



Hehe thankyou *LeVernis* :shame: My untrieds pile is looking a little crazy right now!



PewPew said:


> beautiful selections! Can't even pick a favorite row, though the top line is making me want some sorbet. I'm very excited for you & looking forward to seeing your new Chanel manis & to see what the mailman brings next



Thanks *PewPew*!!  Very excited to get these colours on my nails


----------



## Mediana

Librarychickie said:


> Django
> 
> The pic shows it more yellow and my skin more red than in real life. I still love this color. I should have bought a backup. &#128533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642466



This looks gorgeous on you. I had to actually double check to see if I owned this one and it turns out that I do


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> Latest additions to my collection... I still have eight more bottles in transit. No more polish until July for me (I swear! ).



So jealous that you got Vert Sacrilege. I've been trying to get that for a while. Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## OzSplannie

Librarychickie said:


> Django
> 
> The pic shows it more yellow and my skin more red than in real life. I still love this color. I should have bought a backup. &#128533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642466







jen_sparro said:


> I just had a ton of luck on ebay this month... I've been trawling through the Australian site and that's where I got Crystal Blue (it was in a lot with Bikini Rose and Samba, for $43 AUD!).
> 
> Vert Sacrilege, Fame and Matador I got from a very lovely friend as it was her second bottles. I have been staring at it for the last two days LOL
> *Oz*, email me a list of polishes you're looking for! If I see any I'll message you ASAP



They are gorgeous!!!! I can't wait for the swatches! 

Thank you so much for the offer Hun


----------



## Librarychickie

Pink Tonic


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Librarychickie said:


> Pink Tonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645861



Pink Tonic looks fabulous on you!


----------



## jen_sparro

Wore Pirate over the weekend, nice red, but not my favourite (Chanel has so many LOL).


----------



## _debi_

jen_sparro said:


> Wore Pirate over the weekend, nice red, but not my favourite (Chanel has so many LOL).



Pirate used to be my favourite, until Rouge Rubis came along....  looks great on you though.


----------



## jen_sparro

_debi_ said:


> Pirate used to be my favourite, until Rouge Rubis came along....  looks great on you though.



Oh I love Rouge Rubis! Now that is a stunning red!! 

I had a loss today  I was heading out to my car and both my dogs were in my front yard, I came further out and saw what was once a package, torn to shreds... in it were the remains of two polishes  The bottles are thankfully intact, but I've lost the caps and the boxes... and there are teethmarks all over the label!

Considering rehoming those cheeky buggers! (I'm not really, but the thought crossed my mind).


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Wore Pirate over the weekend, nice red, but not my favourite (Chanel has so many LOL).


I think it looks nice on you 
But I know what you mean, it's not my favorite red either. Actually I don't even own it haha! 




jen_sparro said:


> Oh I love Rouge Rubis! Now that is a stunning red!!
> 
> I had a loss today  I was heading out to my car and both my dogs were in my front yard, I came further out and saw what was once a package, torn to shreds... in it were the remains of two polishes  The bottles are thankfully intact, but I've lost the caps and the boxes... and there are teethmarks all over the label!
> 
> Considering rehoming those cheeky buggers! (I'm not really, but the thought crossed my mind).


Oh no!! LOL!!!!
Naughty puppies!! They will eat ANYTHING won't they?!
Well, now when you see these bottles you'll always think of your dogs 

Which colours were they?


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Oh I love Rouge Rubis! Now that is a stunning red!!
> 
> I had a loss today  I was heading out to my car and both my dogs were in my front yard, I came further out and saw what was once a package, torn to shreds... in it were the remains of two polishes  The bottles are thankfully intact, but I've lost the caps and the boxes... and there are teethmarks all over the label!
> 
> Considering rehoming those cheeky buggers! (I'm not really, but the thought crossed my mind).



Oh noooo....  RIP dear caps and boxes... 

What were they Jen?


----------



## Romeos

wanted to buy mirabella and pink tonic but got holiday and pink exuberant instead


----------



## summerpink

Pink summer~~~~


----------



## QKay

Hey, Secret, Atmosphere, and Orage are on chanel dot com....


----------



## JDV

QKay said:


> Hey, Secret, Atmosphere, and Orage are on chanel dot com....



Dang, I didn't know about these.  Can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## Kissie

Chanel Charivari with a bit of Etude House gold for design


----------



## Chanelpolish

Hello fellow chanel lovers...

Long time browser first time poster here. I read all the previous chanel threads and figured, hey, I've got so many chanels, so go show off! 

(I hope I can figure these pictures out)...


----------



## Chanelpolish

Spacing them out a bit so I don't swamp you...


----------



## Chanelpolish

Ehh... Yeah


----------



## cassandra22007

HI everyone! I have not been in this thread in a very long time but used to be a frequent poster... Anyway, I just wanted to say: _what the fuzz has happened to Chanel nailpolish??

_Does anyone else think that the color collections for the last year-to-two years has been a bit BLAH compared to the Peter Philips years? Jeez. I haven't bought any new colors in over a year, I think Taboo and Azure were my last purchases. Today I was at Nordstroms and really excited that the fall collection was in stores already, but was really underwhelmed when I saw it (I had hoped to buy all three, but bought zero). 

_Sigh._ I guess I'm a little sad because I had such major Chanel polish frenzy for a few years. I'm glad I amassed a great collection since I don't seem to be buying many new colors these days.


----------



## mallard

I really don't think there's anything wrong with current Chanel polishes. There's _always_ been polishes and collections I've been "blah" about and while I rather disliked the summer collection I know people who love those kinds of colours and I don't think they're underwhelming just because they're the exact opposite of colours I like to wear. I can name a heap of Chanels in my collection that I think are only so-so to me and ones that I really hate but I know people would pay an absolute fortune for should I ever sell them and there are recent ones and not-so-recent ones that I am absolutely madly in love with. When I had Jen over my house recently she was like "OH, I have to look at this one " over all the pinks while I just silently mimed vomiting in the corner because I hate the colour haha and she liked polishes that I think are pretty blah.

I think that maybe the collections are just not to your tastes and that's totally fine. And I hope that they release something soon that you absolutely MUST buy because I think that's one of the best feelings ever. Just take the current lull in buying as a good way to save money and be... thankful, maybe? Lol


----------



## LeVernis Addict

edithw said:


> wanted to buy mirabella and pink tonic but got holiday and pink exuberant instead


Enjoy your new pink & orange polishes! 



summerpink said:


> Pink summer~~~~


So pretty 



JDV said:


> Dang, I didn't know about these.  Can't wait to see swatches!


I agree! Looking forward to seeing & hearing more about the new colours 



Kissie said:


> Chanel Charivari with a bit of Etude House gold for design


Beautiful mani! 



Chanelpolish said:


> Hello fellow chanel lovers...
> 
> Long time browser first time poster here. I read all the previous chanel threads and figured, hey, I've got so many chanels, so go show off!
> 
> (I hope I can figure these pictures out)...


Hello! Welcome 
All of your pics are gorgeous


----------



## LeVernis Addict

cassandra22007 said:


> HI everyone! I have not been in this thread in a very long time but used to be a frequent poster... Anyway, I just wanted to say: _what the fuzz has happened to Chanel nailpolish??
> 
> _Does anyone else think that the color collections for the last year-to-two years has been a bit BLAH compared to the Peter Philips years? Jeez. I haven't bought any new colors in over a year, I think Taboo and Azure were my last purchases. Today I was at Nordstroms and really excited that the fall collection was in stores already, but was really underwhelmed when I saw it (I had hoped to buy all three, but bought zero).
> 
> _Sigh._ I guess I'm a little sad because I had such major Chanel polish frenzy for a few years. I'm glad I amassed a great collection since I don't seem to be buying many new colors these days.




Welcome back 


While I've been happy with most of the colours that have been released, I am kind of sad that I haven't seen a 'Jade style' frenzy yet. 
Jade, Nouvelle Vague, Riva, Particuliere etc. were all before my time (in terms of collecting Chanel polish). I'd love to be part of such excitement over a new release colour!! 
Hopefully it happens again soon


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Oh noooo....  RIP dear caps and boxes...
> 
> What were they Jen?



They were Dazzling and Allegoria  But at least I still have the polish! 



cassandra22007 said:


> HI everyone! I have not been in this thread in a very long time but used to be a frequent poster... Anyway, I just wanted to say: _what the fuzz has happened to Chanel nailpolish??_


_

Personally for me, I've loved some of the collections (like Alchimie, Mysterious etc.) but the colours have been on the repetitive side... I think that it may be to do with the economic conditions of the last few years, pinks and reds sell better than "crazy" colours or finishes when people are being more financially conservative. I think Chanel does their best to make sure they're successful in sales. 

I do think though, that there will be colours you will love eventually, maybe now is the time to hunt down colours you wanted but missed out on from past collections? 



mallard said:



			When I had Jen over my house recently she was like "OH, I have to look at this one " over all the pinks while I just silently mimed vomiting in the corner because I hate the colour haha and she liked polishes that I think are pretty blah.
		
Click to expand...


 so true!!! I love my pinks.... 
We all have different tastes which is what makes this thread so great! I've tried polishes I would never have even thought of giving a go because of you all 
ps. *Mallard*, I completely blame you for my new obsession with Holographic!!!_


----------



## mallard

jen_sparro said:


> so true!!! I love my pinks....
> We all have different tastes which is what makes this thread so great! I've tried polishes I would never have even thought of giving a go because of you all
> ps. *Mallard*, I completely blame you for my new obsession with Holographic!!!



Oops! Sorry, not sorry  It was inevitable!


----------



## jen_sparro

mallard said:


> Oops! Sorry, not sorry  It was inevitable!



True 
Now I just need to get my hands on a bottle!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

cassandra22007 said:


> HI everyone! I have not been in this thread in a very long time but used to be a frequent poster... Anyway, I just wanted to say: _what the fuzz has happened to Chanel nailpolish??
> 
> _Does anyone else think that the color collections for the last year-to-two years has been a bit BLAH compared to the Peter Philips years? Jeez. I haven't bought any new colors in over a year, I think Taboo and Azure were my last purchases. Today I was at Nordstroms and really excited that the fall collection was in stores already, but was really underwhelmed when I saw it (I had hoped to buy all three, but bought zero).
> 
> _Sigh._ I guess I'm a little sad because I had such major Chanel polish frenzy for a few years. I'm glad I amassed a great collection since I don't seem to be buying many new colors these days.


I agree. The last I bought was Azure. I've been very underwhelmed.


----------



## cassandra22007

mallard said:


> I think that maybe the collections are just not to your tastes and that's totally fine. And I hope that they release something soon that you absolutely MUST buy because I think that's one of the best feelings ever. Just take the current lull in buying as a good way to save money and be... thankful, maybe? Lol



Yeah I loved that feeling of getting a new color that I was head-over-heels excited about, I would stalk the Chanel.com website daily or rush to a store as soon as a new collection was released. 



jen_sparro said:


> Personally for me, I've loved some of the collections (like Alchimie, Mysterious etc.) but the colours have been on the repetitive side... I think that it may be to do with the economic conditions of the last few years, pinks and reds sell better than "crazy" colours or finishes when people are being more financially conservative. I think Chanel does their best to make sure they're successful in sales.
> 
> I do think though, that there will be colours you will love eventually, maybe now is the time to hunt down colours you wanted but missed out on from past collections?



I wouldn't agree about the economic conditions being bad for the more risque colors. The economy was awful when Jade and some of the other crazy colors were released, and people still paid $300 a bottle on eBay. And in those conditions, Chanel had sell-out hit after hit every season for a few years. 

My theory for awhile was that the trendier colors weren't doing well with Chanel's core customers (who might favor traditional red/pink/beige over greens, blacks, glitters, etc.), who were probably not impacted much by the economy anyway. My other theory was that whoever replaced Peter Philips just hasn't reached a level of creative genius that we had grown accustomed to before.


----------



## summerpink

Thank u LeVernis Addict!


----------



## lvdreamer

Here are the first swatches of the Chanel Fall 2014 polishes that I have found so far:


http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/06/chanel-fall-2014-collection-etats.html


Personally, I ordered Atmosphere and Orage, but skipped Secret.


----------



## audrey11

[QU OTE=lvdreamer;26939831]Here are the first swatches of the Chanel Fall 2014 polishes that I have found so far:


http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/06/chanel-fall-2014-collection-etats.html


Personally, I ordered Atmosphere and Orage, but skipped Secret.[/QUOTE]


thanks for this - gonna be expensive for me? i must have all 3 polishes, 3 of the lipsticks and the songe glossimer argh!


----------



## jen_sparro

lvdreamer said:


> Here are the first swatches of the Chanel Fall 2014 polishes that I have found so far:
> 
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/06/chanel-fall-2014-collection-etats.html



Thanks for the link! 

So all three polishes for me... maybe the Rouge Coco Shine in Intime, and the Mystic Eyes quad.... maybe the blush too. Everything else isn't grabbing me thankfully


----------



## lvdreamer

Today, I'm wearing Chanel Starlet.


----------



## Mediana

I haven't even seen the summer collection in store yet and Nordstrom has the fall collection. Europe is really behind here.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

lvdreamer said:


> Here are the first swatches of the Chanel Fall 2014 polishes that I have found so far:
> 
> 
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/06/chanel-fall-2014-collection-etats.html
> 
> 
> Personally, I ordered Atmosphere and Orage, but skipped Secret.


Thanks for the link 


I'm liking Orage & Atmosphere! Apart from that maybe Songe glossimer - to match with Atmosphere 



lvdreamer said:


> Today, I'm wearing Chanel Starlet.


Starlet looks pretty on you


----------



## lvdreamer

No problem about posting the link.  I always appreciate when someone else finds them first and posts them here.  It was just my turn to post. 




LeVernis Addict said:


> Starlet looks pretty on you




Thanks so much!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

New Chanel thread awesome!


----------



## lvdreamer

For the first day of summer (well, in the Northern Hemisphere where I am), I decided to wear Chanel Delight:


----------



## LeVernis Addict

lvdreamer said:


> For the first day of summer (well, in the Northern Hemisphere where I am), I decided to wear Chanel Delight:



This is one of my all time favourites!! 
It looks beautiful on you


----------



## 25wordsorless

Thingofbeauty said:


> I agree. The last I bought was Azure. I've been very underwhelmed.



the last thing i bought was Azure too! That seemed to be the last hurrah for me. 

I've found that Dior has really been delivering the goods in the last 2 years. I loved Waterlily, the Samba duo, the beautiful Destin and so on, Perle and Porcelain. 

Fall 2014 is a real disappointment for me too. Atmosphere looks like the colour my friends and I were all wearing in the mid 1990s... Dior's Perle is so similar, but far more interesting because it's matte. And Orage reminds me a bit of Cosmic, sort of a jelly-black dullish washed-out colour without the sliver specks.

What's happened to Chanel? I know they're playing it very safe, but to me they're not even interesting safe, and I'm at an age where I should be wearing the safe colours!


----------



## OzSplannie

Ladies,

I am in desperate need of your help! :help::help:

I just got my hands on a bottle of Vert Sacrilege that I've been wanting for almost 2 years now! I am so happy, but one small thing is like a massive cloud over my "Chanel happiness"... The polish doesn't have a box... :rain: And being the OCD person that I am, all my other Chanel polishes come with their boxes. I know that a lot of you, Ladies, display your collections and don't worry about the boxes (or even chuck them out <shock  horror> lol), so I was wondering if anyone has a box for Very Sacrilege they do not want that I could have? I'm more than happy to cover all postage and send some goodies in return as a thank you or even buy it? .... Thank you SOOO much in advance!  <hopeful> :shame:


----------



## jen_sparro

lvdreamer said:


> For the first day of summer (well, in the Northern Hemisphere where I am), I decided to wear Chanel Delight:



Stunning, one of my favourite summer colours!!!  Enjoy your sunshine (I'll swap my cold rainy weather anyway for a bit of sunshine LOL).



OzSplannie said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am in desperate need of your help! :help::help:



Oh hun, if I had it I would send it to you  I don't have one... but will keep an eye out in case someone somewhere sells theirs!!


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Oh hun, if I had it I would send it to you  I don't have one... but will keep an eye out in case someone somewhere sells theirs!!



Thanks so much Hun! It's very sweet of you  

Have you tried your Vert yet? It's such a cool colour  Unfortunately it's been a while since something so unique and gorgeous has been released by Chanel...


----------



## mallard

Oh Oz, I'm sorry to hear  I know how much you need all the boxes for your Chanels! I've only ever seen one Vert with a box, they seem awfully rare. I'll keep an eye out for you though, so even if a half-used vert comes up with a box I'll try nab it just for the box lol! 

But congrats on getting it! I think a photo of you wearing it is required


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Thanks so much Hun! It's very sweet of you
> 
> Have you tried your Vert yet? It's such a cool colour  Unfortunately it's been a while since something so unique and gorgeous has been released by Chanel...



Not yet! I think I will this week though for sure! I've been very slack and have had naked nails for the last 2wks (exams and visiting a friend overstate) ush:

Will you wear it this week too? We can compare notes


----------



## Stacey D

Great warm colors!


----------



## luv1218

Temptalia has swatches of the new colors:

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-secret-atmosphere-orage-le-vernis-nail-colours-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Not yet! I think I will this week though for sure! I've been very slack and have had naked nails for the last 2wks (exams and visiting a friend overstate) ush:
> 
> Will you wear it this week too? We can compare notes



I have to get it in the mail first!  but it should be waiting for me on my next trip to Sydney this Saturday, so I can put it on next week! 



mallard said:


> Oh Oz, I'm sorry to hear  I know how much you need all the boxes for your Chanels! I've only ever seen one Vert with a box, they seem awfully rare. I'll keep an eye out for you though, so even if a half-used vert comes up with a box I'll try nab it just for the box lol!
> 
> But congrats on getting it! I think a photo of you wearing it is required



Thank you, Mallard! It's very kind of you! It's vehicle how I should be so happy about getting it, but it's like something is not quite "right" without the box 



luv1218 said:


> Temptalia has swatches of the new colors:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-secret-atmosphere-orage-le-vernis-nail-colours-reviews-photos-swatches



Oh thank you for the link!!! I don't like Secret or Atmosphere on their own at all. Such a disappointing collection to me overall. Orage is ok, but so boring and ordinary. Looks a little bit better with Atmosphere over it, but it might look very "old fashioned" if it looks streaky.

Chanel should just start re-releasing new colours as the new collections are so bland.


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got Atmosphere and Eastern light....wearing one  coat of atmosphere over 2 coats of eastern light.....atmosphere is a grey based with pearlescent pink. ...Eastern light is a white jelly ....


----------



## jen_sparro

luv1218 said:


> Temptalia has swatches of the new colors:
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-secret-atmosphere-orage-le-vernis-nail-colours-reviews-photos-swatches



Thanks hun!  I'll be getting all three, Secret is getting a lot of flack but I think it'll be a lovely nude... 



OzSplannie said:


> I have to get it in the mail first!  but it should be waiting for me on my next trip to Sydney this Saturday, so I can put it on next week!



Oh the wait for the postman is the worst! Especially when it's a colour you want badly!! I spent four hours in Sydney airport yesterday, is there a Chanel counter? I couldn't find one anywhere! 

I know what you mean about not feeling right until you have the box! For me, it's the square cap... I hate looking at my polishes that don't have caps. Need to see if a Chanel SA will give me some from the tester bottles


----------



## mallard

Haha, Jen if you can't get any I should be getting a couple of spares when I get home that you'd be welcome to grab (and also more than welcome to hunt through my doubles and take some off my hands ). But the SA at the city DJs gave me a couple when I asked her! Buying four chanels in one go helps lol. I sacrificed my free samples for caps.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am in desperate need of your help! :help::help:
> 
> I just got my hands on a bottle of Vert Sacrilege that I've been wanting for almost 2 years now! I am so happy, but one small thing is like a massive cloud over my "Chanel happiness"... The polish doesn't have a box... :rain: And being the OCD person that I am, all my other Chanel polishes come with their boxes. I know that a lot of you, Ladies, display your collections and don't worry about the boxes (or even chuck them out <shock  horror> lol), so I was wondering if anyone has a box for Very Sacrilege they do not want that I could have? I'm more than happy to cover all postage and send some goodies in return as a thank you or even buy it? .... Thank you SOOO much in advance!  <hopeful> :shame:




Enjoy your new addition!! I don't have that colour, looking forward to the pics 



luv1218 said:


> Temptalia has swatches of the new colors:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-sec...e-vernis-nail-colours-reviews-photos-swatches




Thanks for the link 



mymeimei02 said:


> Just got Atmosphere and Eastern light....wearing one  coat of atmosphere over 2 coats of eastern light.....atmosphere is a grey based with pearlescent pink. ...Eastern light is a white jelly ....




Ooh... I'll have to try this when I get Atmosphere


----------



## jen_sparro

mallard said:


> Haha, Jen if you can't get any I should be getting a couple of spares when I get home that you'd be welcome to grab (and also more than welcome to hunt through my doubles and take some off my hands ). But the SA at the city DJs gave me a couple when I asked her! Buying four chanels in one go helps lol. I sacrificed my free samples for caps.



You know I'm always up for checking out your doubles (such a tough job! )... I'll see how I go with getting some caps off the SAs, they're normally pretty good to me. 
I'd take caps over samples any day 
So excited to see your latest additions!!

Added Golden Sand and Cosmic Violine to my collection this week, thankfully the dogs didn't get to these when they arrived LOL.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> You know I'm always up for checking out your doubles (such a tough job! )... I'll see how I go with getting some caps off the SAs, they're normally pretty good to me.
> I'd take caps over samples any day
> So excited to see your latest additions!!
> 
> Added Golden Sand and Cosmic Violine to my collection this week, thankfully the dogs didn't get to these when they arrived LOL.




Glad the dogs didn't get to these ones before you did! Enjoy your new goodies 
Cosmic Violine is STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> Added Golden Sand and Cosmic Violine to my collection this week, thankfully the dogs didn't get to these when they arrived LOL.



LOL!  Congrats on saving your pretties from the hounds!  :giggles:

Cosmic Violine is so gorgeous, there were SO MANY gorgeous colors being put out around '07-'10 or thereabouts, I really wish Chanel would get back to being exciting.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Glad the dogs didn't get to these ones before you did! Enjoy your new goodies
> Cosmic Violine is STUNNING!!!!!





JDV said:


> LOL!  Congrats on saving your pretties from the hounds!  :giggles:
> Cosmic Violine is so gorgeous, there were SO MANY gorgeous colors being put out around '07-'10 or thereabouts, I really wish Chanel would get back to being exciting.



 Totally agree! I had my sisters waiting like hawks for the postman (since I was interstate). At least the doggies have good taste.

I've been staring at Cosmic Violine, it's so pretty!! Have to admit, I wish Chanel would do more colours like these... I have been a bit disappointed in the last few releases.


----------



## jen_sparro

Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo




OOOOoooo!  Another for my wishlist.  Oy...


----------



## Maedi

jen_sparro said:


> Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo



So gorgeous - my jaw is dropping. Love the shimmers.


----------



## PewPew

jen_sparro said:


> Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo



Sizzling hot! Oh yes, we see the sparkly goodness in there


----------



## lvdreamer

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got Atmosphere and Eastern light....wearing one  coat of atmosphere over 2 coats of eastern light.....atmosphere is a grey based with pearlescent pink. ...Eastern light is a white jelly ....


 
Beautiful!



jen_sparro said:


> Added Golden Sand and Cosmic Violine to my collection this week, thankfully the dogs didn't get to these when they arrived LOL.


 
Cosmic Violine is one of my favorite Chanel colors!  Congrats!



jen_sparro said:


> Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo


 
Flamenco is beautiful.  The only thing about Flamenco that I find funny is that it was the only one of the dance polishes (Samba, Salsa, and Tango) that is not a duochrome.  But, either way, it's a lovely shimmery red.


----------



## Kailuagal

jen_sparro said:


> Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo


That is gorgeous!  Love brighter colors with a little shimmer!


----------



## mspera

jen_sparro said:


> Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo



Stunning!!!  I haven't been here in ages.   that color on you!


----------



## jen_sparro

lvdreamer said:


> Flamenco is beautiful.  The only thing about Flamenco that I find funny is that it was the only one of the dance polishes (Samba, Salsa, and Tango) that is not a duochrome.  But, either way, it's a lovely shimmery red.



It has a bit of a gold duo chrome in the bottle but yeah, none of it translates on the nail! I have Salsa too and that is quite strongly duo chrome (my sister loved it!).


----------



## Maedi

lvdreamer said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmic Violine is one of my favorite Chanel colors!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Flamenco is beautiful.  The only thing about Flamenco that I find funny is that it was the only one of the dance polishes (Samba, Salsa, and Tango) that is not a duochrome.  But, either way, it's a lovely shimmery red.



Is ChaCha part of that group, too?


----------



## jen_sparro

Maedi said:


> Is ChaCha part of that group, too?



Sounds like it should be?


----------



## lvdreamer

jen_sparro said:


> It has a bit of a gold duo chrome in the bottle but yeah, none of it translates on the nail! I have Salsa too and that is quite strongly duo chrome (my sister loved it!).




Interesting, my Flamenco doesn't really have any gold duochrome at all.  But that's cool that yours does.  


And, I actually looked at my bottles of all of them again and I actually don't think that Tango is all that duochrome either.  It's a gorgeous orange with lots of gold shimmer, but not particularly duochrome.


Do you have the box for Flamenco?  I'm trying to figure out of the dance polishes are 5-free or not?  I don't have the boxes, and hence the ingredients list, for any of the dance polishes and, since I can only wear 5 free polishes due to allergies, I can't wear my dance polishes until I find out if they are 5 free.



Maedi said:


> Is ChaCha part of that group, too?





Wow, you have Cha Cha?!  If it is numbered 9-15, then it is probably part of the dance polishes.  I'd heard rumors that there was a 5th dance polish called Cha Cha, but I've never even seen a picture of a bottle or any kind of swatches.


----------



## lvdreamer

Beauty Look Book's Fall 2014 swatches: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/06/chanel-secret-625-atmosphere-629-and.html


----------



## jen_sparro

lvdreamer said:


> Interesting, my Flamenco doesn't really have any gold duochrome at all.  But that's cool that yours does.
> 
> 
> And, I actually looked at my bottles of all of them again and I actually don't think that Tango is all that duochrome either.  It's a gorgeous orange with lots of gold shimmer, but not particularly duochrome.
> 
> 
> Do you have the box for Flamenco?  I'm trying to figure out of the dance polishes are 5-free or not?  I don't have the boxes, and hence the ingredients list, for any of the dance polishes and, since I can only wear 5 free polishes due to allergies, I can't wear my dance polishes until I find out if they are 5 free.



I do have the box! 
Would you like me to take some pictures of the ingredients list and PM them to you?


----------



## jen_sparro

lvdreamer said:


> Beauty Look Book's Fall 2014 swatches: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/06/chanel-secret-625-atmosphere-629-and.html



Thanks for the link! I had just checked her site and saw these... I still like all three (Atmosphere will be my least favourite I know it).


----------



## lvdreamer

jen_sparro said:


> I do have the box!
> Would you like me to take some pictures of the ingredients list and PM them to you?


 
I would deeply appreciate that!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## mallard

lvdreamer said:


> Wow, you have Cha Cha?!  If it is numbered 9-15, then it is probably part of the dance polishes.  I'd heard rumors that there was a 5th dance polish called Cha Cha, but I've never even seen a picture of a bottle or any kind of swatches.



Cha cha is number 11! I've seen a bottle and just missed out on it (rather annoyed about it too since I won Flamenco and Tango that night and had hopes of getting the fifth to complete my set). And there's also a "second" Cha Cha where it's the secondary name that's on the old US bottles (#63 Impetuex (Cha Cha)) just to make it more fun haha.


----------



## jen_sparro

lvdreamer said:


> I would deeply appreciate that!  Thanks so much!!



No worries, I'll take some pictures first thing in the morning


----------



## JDV

lvdreamer said:


> Beauty Look Book's Fall 2014 swatches: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/06/chanel-secret-625-atmosphere-629-and.html



Hmmmmm.  Secret wasn't even on my list until those swatches.  Orage is out, I'm kind of tired of generic "dark" colors that just look black, I have enough of those!  The pic where she's clutching the bottle looks great, a nice smoky dark blue.  But the next pic?  Meh.


----------



## jen_sparro

lvdreamer said:


> I would deeply appreciate that!  Thanks so much!!



Sent you a PM


----------



## miz.zou

I stopped by my Chanel counter at Neimans today and picked up the 3 Fall 2014 nail colors: Secret, Orage, and Atmosphere. Nothing too exciting but nice nonetheless. Here are some bottle shots and quick swatches

Index finger: Secret, 2 coats 
Middle finger: Atmosphere, 2 coats
Ring finger: Orage, 2 coats
Pinkie: 1 coat of Atmosphere over 2 coats of Secret


----------



## QKay

miz.zou said:


> I stopped by my Chanel counter at Neimans today and picked up the 3 Fall 2014 nail colors: Secret, Orage, and Atmosphere. Nothing too exciting but nice nonetheless. Here are some bottle shots and quick swatches
> 
> Index finger: Secret, 2 coats
> Middle finger: Atmosphere, 2 coats
> Ring finger: Orage, 2 coats
> Pinkie: 1 coat of Atmosphere over 2 coats of Secret
> 
> View attachment 2670234
> View attachment 2670235
> View attachment 2670236
> View attachment 2670237


Nice!


----------



## jen_sparro

miz.zou said:


> I stopped by my Chanel counter at Neimans today and picked up the 3 Fall 2014 nail colors: Secret, Orage, and Atmosphere. Nothing too exciting but nice nonetheless. Here are some bottle shots and quick swatches
> 
> Index finger: Secret, 2 coats
> Middle finger: Atmosphere, 2 coats
> Ring finger: Orage, 2 coats
> Pinkie: 1 coat of Atmosphere over 2 coats of Secret
> 
> View attachment 2670234
> View attachment 2670235
> View attachment 2670236
> View attachment 2670237



Thank you for the lovely swatches! 
I think I prefer Atmosphere on its own... And I am looking forward to wearing both Secret and Orage.

Did you get anything else from the fall collection?


----------



## jen_sparro

Wearing Vert Sacrilege  it's like a non-metallic less smoky version of Black Pearl to me.


----------



## jen7xx

Tutti Frutti
I wanted a pop of color for summer


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up pink tonic today. Its such a lovely pink.


----------



## miz.zou

QKay said:


> Nice!




Thank you! 




jen_sparro said:


> Thank you for the lovely swatches!
> 
> I think I prefer Atmosphere on its own... And I am looking forward to wearing both Secret and Orage.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get anything else from the fall collection?




Thanks! I'm still undecided about Atmosphere, but just couldn't pass it up. So far I've only purchased the nail  colors. Nothing else jumped out at me as "I need this now!"


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm loving all 3 fall colors. Will have to add them to my collection. I wonder if my NM has them yet.


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Vert Sacrilege  it's like a non-metallic less smoky version of Black Pearl to me.



Awwww Jen! Looks GORGEOUS on you! I received mine as well! Absolutely love the colour!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

jen7xx said:


> Tutti Frutti
> I wanted a pop of color for summer



Looks beautiful on you! I wish it was summer here... so over the grey miserable weather 



Samantha S said:


> Picked up pink tonic today. Its such a lovely pink.



Nice choice, let us know how you like it once it's on your nails 



miz.zou said:


> Thanks! I'm still undecided about Atmosphere, but just couldn't pass it up. So far I've only purchased the nail  colors. Nothing else jumped out at me as "I need this now!"



Atmosphere is a tricky shade! I'm hoping this will be a cheaper collection for me as most people have said it isn't stand out...



OzSplannie said:


> Awwww Jen! Looks GORGEOUS on you! I received mine as well! Absolutely love the colour!!!



Thanks *A*  It's amazing indoors too (much more emerald-like), looking forward to your pic of it on you


----------



## OzSplannie

miz.zou said:


> I stopped by my Chanel counter at Neimans today and picked up the 3 Fall 2014 nail colors: Secret, Orage, and Atmosphere. Nothing too exciting but nice nonetheless. Here are some bottle shots and quick swatches
> 
> Index finger: Secret, 2 coats
> Middle finger: Atmosphere, 2 coats
> Ring finger: Orage, 2 coats
> Pinkie: 1 coat of Atmosphere over 2 coats of Secret
> 
> View attachment 2670234
> View attachment 2670235
> View attachment 2670236
> View attachment 2670237



Thanks for posting those cans congratulations on your purchase! Secret looks a bit paler than I thought it would. Do you also have 331 Allegoria? The seem to be very similar, but if someone could post a comparison photo, I'd greatly appreciate it!



Samantha S said:


> Picked up pink tonic today. Its such a lovely pink.



Enjoy! It's my favourite from the summer collection 



jen_sparro said:


> Thanks *A*  It's amazing indoors too (much more emerald-like), looking forward to your pic of it on you



I will do that when I get back from my holiday


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Finally got down to painting my nails! Wearing Flamenco, oh my goodness the shimmers!! I hope you can all see the colours in my photo


Oh that is soooo pretty!!! I really like this colour 




mspera said:


> Stunning!!!  I haven't been here in ages.   that color on you!


Hello!! Welcome back 




lvdreamer said:


> Beauty Look Book's Fall 2014 swatches: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/06/chanel-secret-625-atmosphere-629-and.html


Thanks for the link


----------



## LeVernis Addict

JDV said:


> Hmmmmm.  Secret wasn't even on my list until those swatches.  Orage is out, I'm kind of tired of generic "dark" colors that just look black, I have enough of those!  The pic where she's clutching the bottle looks great, a nice smoky dark blue.  But the next pic?  Meh.


I feel the same way about the dark colours that just look black. If Orage is permanent, I'll be giving it a miss. 




JDV said:


> Hmmmmm.  Secret wasn't even on my list until those swatches.  Orage is out, I'm kind of tired of generic "dark" colors that just look black, I have enough of those!  The pic where she's clutching the bottle looks great, a nice smoky dark blue.  But the next pic?  Meh.


Thanks for the pics  
I think I might be only getting Atmosphere. Not sure it's my kind of colour - but I can't pass up a limited edition 




jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Vert Sacrilege  it's like a non-metallic less smoky version of Black Pearl to me.


Beautiful  It's certainly in the same colour family as Black Pearl isn't it?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen7xx said:


> Tutti Frutti
> I wanted a pop of color for summer


Very pretty. 




Samantha S said:


> Picked up pink tonic today. Its such a lovely pink.


I agree  Enjoy your new pink


----------



## miz.zou

OzSplannie said:


> Thanks for posting those cans congratulations on your purchase! Secret looks a bit paler than I thought it would. Do you also have 331 Allegoria? The seem to be very similar, but if someone could post a comparison photo, I'd greatly appreciate it!




I do have Allegoria. I'll compare when I get home tonight


----------



## Samantha S

LeVernis Addict said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree  Enjoy your new pink



Thank you. I am excited to wear it as it is my first pink nail polish.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Yay!!!!!! I managed to purchase Nouvelle Vague. I'm so excited!! Never thought I'd get this one!
It was my last HTF dream colour left to get 

I just hope when I get it, that it's okay. I've been burnt by eBay purchases in the past. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

I'm sad to say I think I will be the only person who doesn't like Atmosphere. (Plus I can't freaking spell it!)  It overwhelms the undie polish too much for me I guess.


----------



## mymeimei02

Decided to amp up Orage with a reverse french manicure using Deborah Lippmann Super Nova


----------



## mymeimei02

Oops here's the pic


----------



## LeVernis Addict

mymeimei02 said:


> Oops here's the pic



That looks awesome!!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yay!!!!!! I managed to purchase Nouvelle Vague. I'm so excited!! Never thought I'd get this one!
> It was my last HTF dream colour left to get
> 
> I just hope when I get it, that it's okay. I've been burnt by eBay purchases in the past.
> Fingers crossed!!



Yay!!!!!!!!!!  Big congrats on finding your last HTF* LeVernis*  It's one of my favourites. Enjoy it when it arrives! 



TurquoiseDoll said:


> I'm sad to say I think I will be the only person who doesn't like Atmosphere. (Plus I can't freaking spell it!)  It overwhelms the undie polish too much for me I guess.



If it wasn't LE and a Chanel, I'd skip Atmosphere completely... so you're not alone! 



mymeimei02 said:


> Oops here's the pic



I love this!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!  Big congrats on finding your last HTF* LeVernis*  It's one of my favourites. Enjoy it when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't LE and a Chanel, I'd skip Atmosphere completely... so you're not alone!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!



Thank you!!  I'm very anxious to get it in my hands. Can't wait to see it in real life!

The more I see of Atmosphere, the more I agree that if it wasn't LE I'd skip it too.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thank you!!  I'm very anxious to get it in my hands. Can't wait to see it in real life!
> 
> The more I see of Atmosphere, the more I agree that if it wasn't LE I'd skip it too.



I know that feeling hun! I literally sat by my postbox after winning Riva for two weeks  I just wanted it in my hands! It'll be worth the anxious wait


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I know that feeling hun! I literally sat by my postbox after winning Riva for two weeks  I just wanted it in my hands! It'll be worth the anxious wait



Lucky for me I didn't have to wait that long!! 
Was able to do pick up 

I'm in love!!!! 
(please excuse my terrible photo. My iPhone gives everything yellow spots - including NV HAHA!)


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Lucky for me I didn't have to wait that long!!
> Was able to do pick up
> 
> I'm in love!!!!
> (please excuse my terrible photo. My iPhone gives everything yellow spots - including NV HAHA!)
> View attachment 2674450



Yay!! Congrats!!! Such a perfect colour, enjoy it!


----------



## Samantha S

LeVernis Addict said:


> Lucky for me I didn't have to wait that long!!
> Was able to do pick up
> 
> I'm in love!!!!
> (please excuse my terrible photo. My iPhone gives everything yellow spots - including NV HAHA!)
> View attachment 2674450



That's a beautiful colour.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Ordered Secret, Orage, and Atmosphere from Bergdorf. Free shipping and no sales tax. And 4% cash back from e-YouKnow. Yay!


----------



## PewPew

^^^Sweet! Wonderful deal 

More F/W 2014 Eye Candy! Atmosphere over Orage = amazing 
http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/07/03/chanel-atmosphere-chanel-orage-le-vernis-fw-2014/#axzz36QI1dJHG


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Yay!! Congrats!!! Such a perfect colour, enjoy it!


Thank you so much  
I'm sure I'm going to!!! Might wear it this weekend 




Samantha S said:


> That's a beautiful colour.


Thank you 
My picture doesn't do it justice. It's a gorgeous 'Tiffany' turquoise. My pic makes it look light blue...




lorihmatthews said:


> Ordered Secret, Orage, and Atmosphere from Bergdorf. Free shipping and no sales tax. And 4% cash back from e-YouKnow. Yay!


Enjoy your new colours!!!! Love getting a deal 




PewPew said:


> ^^^Sweet! Wonderful deal
> 
> More F/W 2014 Eye Candy! Atmosphere over Orage = amazing
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/07/03/chanel-atmosphere-chanel-orage-le-vernis-fw-2014/#axzz36QI1dJHG


Thanks for the link 
I'm loving Atmosphere over Orage!!
Hmmm... Maybe now I do need Atmosphere


----------



## KarlBear

Hi Ladies,

This is the manicure from today's Couture show. Can someone help me identify the nail polish? It looks like Frenzy to me (which I'm wearing at the moment...) but the lighting makes me unsure.


----------



## misstrine85

KarlBear said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> This is the manicure from today's Couture show. Can someone help me identify the nail polish? It looks like Frenzy to me (which I'm wearing at the moment...) but the lighting makes me unsure.




I would say it's Frenzy


----------



## audrey11

yay pretties!


----------



## audrey11

i couldn't resist trying out atmosphere over my current mani, deborah lippmann - maniac


----------



## jen_sparro

audrey11 said:


> View attachment 2680380
> 
> 
> yay pretties!



Are they out in Australia?!


----------



## audrey11

jen_sparro said:


> Are they out in Australia?!




nah I got them online. x


----------



## misstrine85

I really love the summer polishes. Will wear Tutti Frutti next &#128516;


----------



## jen_sparro

audrey11 said:


> nah I got them online. x



Dang  How are you liking them?



misstrine85 said:


> I really love the summer polishes. Will wear Tutti Frutti next &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680778
> View attachment 2680779
> View attachment 2680780



These all look so beautiful on you *MissTrine*!  I especially like Sweet Lilac on you. And very nice to "see" you here again hun, hope all is well!


----------



## Samantha S

misstrine85 said:


> I really love the summer polishes. Will wear Tutti Frutti next &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680778
> View attachment 2680779
> View attachment 2680780



These colours are beautiful.


----------



## misstrine85

Samantha S said:


> These colours are beautiful.




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Dang  How are you liking them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These all look so beautiful on you *MissTrine*!  I especially like Sweet Lilac on you. And very nice to "see" you here again hun, hope all is well!




Thank you &#128516; it's great seing you again as well &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mymeimei02

So after looking at pics of Atmosphere over Orage I decided to try it out ...what a difference Atmosphere makes! Btw Orage is more a smoky grey black in some lighting it has a hint of the smoky grey ...Most of the time it's black


----------



## misstrine85

And the last of the summer polishes I got: Tutti Frutti &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

KarlBear said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is the manicure from today's Couture show. Can someone help me identify the nail polish? It looks like Frenzy to me (which I'm wearing at the moment...) but the lighting makes me unsure.


Hmmm.... Not sure. Could be Frenzy. Skin tone can affect the way these neutral colours look on everybody. 


Thanks for sharing the pic, always love seeing what the new runway colours are. 



audrey11 said:


> View attachment 2680380
> 
> 
> yay pretties!


Enjoy! Looking forward to your pics 



audrey11 said:


> i couldn't resist trying out atmosphere over my current mani, deborah lippmann - maniac
> 
> View attachment 2680382


Now that's a nice combo!!



misstrine85 said:


> I really love the summer polishes. Will wear Tutti Frutti next &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680778
> View attachment 2680779
> View attachment 2680780


They all look beautiful on you. I'm sure Tutti Frutti will as well!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

mymeimei02 said:


> So after looking at pics of Atmosphere over Orage I decided to try it out ...what a difference Atmosphere makes! Btw Orage is more a smoky grey black in some lighting it has a hint of the smoky grey ...Most of the time it's black


Loving Atmosphere as a top coat 
Looks really good that way!



misstrine85 said:


> And the last of the summer polishes I got: Tutti Frutti &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682895


My favourite out of all of them, very pretty!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Tutti Frutti, I finally have gotten around to wearing the summer colours. This one was tricky to photograph, the gold shimmer does peek through in strong sunlight. It's the perfect coral to me


----------



## OzSplannie

Ladies,

I just went through my beloved Chanels and I seem to have backups of several old(er), rare(er) colours. All are brand new in boxes. Thought I'd ask if any of you, Ladies, are looking to swap any Chanels from your collections? If so, feel free to send me a PM  My main requirement for the swap is the original box


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just went through my beloved Chanels and I seem to have backups of several old(er), rare(er) colours. All are brand new in boxes. Thought I'd ask if any of you, Ladies, are looking to swap any Chanels from your collections? If so, feel free to send me a PM  My main requirement for the swap is the original box


Wow that's really nice of you! I don't have any of your ISO's but good luck to those that do!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

jen_sparro said:


> Tutti Frutti, I finally have gotten around to wearing the summer colours. This one was tricky to photograph, the gold shimmer does peek through in strong sunlight. It's the perfect coral to me


That's a really pretty color! Thanks for sharing! I'm having a conundrum about Chanel at the moment. Not sure if I want to support a company that employs that trashy K family. I might just stick with other high-ends for now.


----------



## misstrine85

TurquoiseDoll said:


> That's a really pretty color! Thanks for sharing! I'm having a conundrum about Chanel at the moment. Not sure if I want to support a company that employs that trashy K family. I might just stick with other high-ends for now.




That employs who?


----------



## OzSplannie

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Wow that's really nice of you! I don't have any of your ISO's but good luck to those that do!



Haha my signature list is only the tip of the iceberg of my actual list. Those 5 are the most hard to get and I wouldn't have thought people would want to swap for something like Jade or LBR. I have many more colours that are easier to find that I'm looking for


----------



## OzSplannie

misstrine85 said:


> That employs who?



Kardashian


----------



## audrey11

new colours


----------



## jen_sparro

audrey11 said:


> new colours
> 
> View attachment 2685137
> View attachment 2685138



I believe there is another colour too (info from Specktra):
_"Le Vernis / Nail Colour - $27.00
 *Intention / Pearlescent Beige / Limited Edition*
 Orange Fizz / Peach Pink / Repromote
 May / Bold Pink / Repromote
 Tutti Frutti / Soft Coral / Repromote
 *Expression / Strawberry Red / Limited Edition*
 Tapage / Bright Pink / Repromote
 Rose Exuberante / Bright Pink / Repromote
 Pirate / True Red / Repromote
 *Exception / Red Brown / Limited Edition*
 Provocation / Purple / Repromote

Available mid-October"_

I'm still eagerly waiting for news of FNO colours *fingers crossed*


----------



## jen_sparro

ps. Audrey,thank you for the pics! Standard colours from Chanel (dare I say, boring? )...


----------



## audrey11

jen_sparro said:


> I believe there is another colour too (info from Specktra):
> 
> _"Le Vernis / Nail Colour - $27.00
> 
>  *Intention / Pearlescent Beige / Limited Edition*
> 
>  Orange Fizz / Peach Pink / Repromote
> 
>  May / Bold Pink / Repromote
> 
>  Tutti Frutti / Soft Coral / Repromote
> 
>  *Expression / Strawberry Red / Limited Edition*
> 
>  Tapage / Bright Pink / Repromote
> 
>  Rose Exuberante / Bright Pink / Repromote
> 
>  Pirate / True Red / Repromote
> 
>  *Exception / Red Brown / Limited Edition*
> 
>  Provocation / Purple / Repromote
> 
> 
> 
> Available mid-October"_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still eagerly waiting for news of FNO colours *fingers crossed*




oh intention too! a pearlescent beige sounds interesting?! I am not usually one for nudes, but I just put on secret tonight and I'm kinda in love


----------



## OzSplannie

audrey11 said:


> new colours
> 
> View attachment 2685137
> View attachment 2685138



Thanks for posting Audrey!

All i can say is wow... Just when I thought it can't get any worse. What horrible colours eh


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Thanks for posting Audrey!
> 
> All i can say is wow... Just when I thought it can't get any worse. What horrible colours eh



Afraid so  Just very average colours...



audrey11 said:


> oh intention too! a pearlescent beige sounds interesting?! I am not usually one for nudes, but I just put on secret tonight and I'm kinda in love
> 
> View attachment 2685184



Secret is lovely on you! I am looking forward to trying out Secret! It looks like such a perfect nude.


----------



## miz.zou

OzSplannie said:


> Thanks for posting those cans congratulations on your purchase! Secret looks a bit paler than I thought it would. Do you also have 331 Allegoria? The seem to be very similar, but if someone could post a comparison photo, I'd greatly appreciate it!




Sorry for the delay--here are some (messy!!) comparison swatches. Allegoria is on my index and middle finger, and Secret is on my ring finger and pinkie. They're pretty similar, but Secret has less white in it. The difference is more obvious in the bottle than on the nail. 

I find Secret much easier to work with. I used only 2 coats of Secret and 4 of Allegoria in the pics below. I never use Allegoria because I have so much trouble getting it smooth and opaque, so I'm happy to have picked up Secret.


----------



## QKay

Black Pearl


----------



## misstrine85

Flamenco &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mymeimei02

Broke a nail so I had to cut my nails down short what better way to make myself feel better than to dress it up with a classic red....wearing Pirate.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

OzSplannie said:


> Kardashian


Thanks!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

audrey11 said:


> oh intention too! a pearlescent beige sounds interesting?! I am not usually one for nudes, but I just put on secret tonight and I'm kinda in love
> 
> View attachment 2685184



Secret looks really nice!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

I've decided to use the Chanels I have instead for the time being. If anyone is looking for undies for Mimosa I used OPI I Just Cant Cope-acabana and it saves from the streaking of Mimosa.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

audrey11 said:


> new colours
> 
> View attachment 2685137
> View attachment 2685138


I really would like to see what type of skin color that can carry Exception!


----------



## missTeresaDee

I've only started using Chanel nail polish recently and must say there is quality in there... Mine lasts two weeks without chip! Even through rock climbing! Haha
Here's a photo of one


----------



## jen_sparro

Been wearing Sweet Lilac for a couple of days, my sister (who hates pastels), said it was very nice!!  I don't normally do backups but certainly thinking about getting an extra bottle.


----------



## OzSplannie

miz.zou said:


> Sorry for the delay--here are some (messy!!) comparison swatches. Allegoria is on my index and middle finger, and Secret is on my ring finger and pinkie. They're pretty similar, but Secret has less white in it. The difference is more obvious in the bottle than on the nail.
> 
> I find Secret much easier to work with. I used only 2 coats of Secret and 4 of Allegoria in the pics below. I never use Allegoria because I have so much trouble getting it smooth and opaque, so I'm happy to have picked up Secret.
> View attachment 2685565
> 
> View attachment 2685566
> 
> View attachment 2685567
> 
> View attachment 2685568



Thank you SO much for posting the comparison! And I apologise for a late reply - just got caught up with work once again. I greatly appreciate your help! It's so good to see that although they do look slightly different in the bottle, they seem almost identical on the nails! 



QKay said:


> Black Pearl





misstrine85 said:


> Flamenco &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686243





mymeimei02 said:


> Broke a nail so I had to cut my nails down short what better way to make myself feel better than to dress it up with a classic red....wearing Pirate.





missTeresaDee said:


> I've only started using Chanel nail polish recently and must say there is quality in there... Mine lasts two weeks without chip! Even through rock climbing! Haha
> Here's a photo of one
> View attachment 2687761





jen_sparro said:


> Been wearing Sweet Lilac for a couple of days, my sister (who hates pastels), said it was very nice!!  I don't normally do backups but certainly thinking about getting an extra bottle.



Lovely manicures, Ladies!


----------



## OzSplannie

Ladies, does anyone have any info with regards to the Vogue Fashion Night Out 2014 Chanel limited edition polishes? Thank you!


----------



## Tiare

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, does anyone have any info with regards to the Vogue Fashion Night Out 2014 Chanel limited edition polishes? Thank you!



Wow, scary, I feel like it was just yesterday that I was tracking last years colors down. Time flies!!!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Eastern light  loving the clean white look.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Mirabella 


I love this color , rose cache 


My feeling right now , deep and dark 
Charivari and rose cache


----------



## ayutilovesGST

jen_sparro said:


> Been wearing Sweet Lilac for a couple of days, my sister (who hates pastels), said it was very nice!!  I don't normally do backups but certainly thinking about getting an extra bottle.




Love this color , but it's all out of stock here . Sad &#128542;


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, does anyone have any info with regards to the Vogue Fashion Night Out 2014 Chanel limited edition polishes? Thank you!



I haven't seen anything yet  I'm really hoping for something exciting... heck a crazy sparkly gold or silver would do me. Just something other than red or pink or nude!!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi ladies , what do you think about this color ,

Blue boy or blue rebel ? 

I really love blue but I can't decide which one should be my next purchase or u all have Others Suggestion ?


----------



## jen_sparro

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hi ladies , what do you think about this color ,
> 
> Blue boy or blue rebel ?
> 
> I really love blue but I can't decide which one should be my next purchase or u all have Others Suggestion ?



Blue Boy gets my vote... both are beautiful blues but Blue Boy is much more interesting in my mind


----------



## ayutilovesGST

jen_sparro said:


> Blue Boy gets my vote... both are beautiful blues but Blue Boy is much more interesting in my mind




Thanks I will put it in consideration


----------



## audrey11

for anyone in sydney, fall collection is at myer x


----------



## jen_sparro

audrey11 said:


> for anyone in sydney, fall collection is at myer x



Yay! Fingers crossed they have put stock out in Perth


----------



## ayutilovesGST

And here it is blue boy , dragon and particuliere  
Thanks Jen for your recommendations . And that's blue boy is the last bottle left


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing Tulipe Noire today after the man gifted it to me (yes, he's perfect, and no, you can't have him)


----------



## QKay

Chanelpolish said:


> Wearing Tulipe Noire today after the man gifted it to me (yes, he's perfect, and no, you can't have him)
> View attachment 2691276


Haven't seen that one before -- really pretty!


----------



## jen_sparro

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2691197
> 
> 
> And here it is blue boy , dragon and particuliere
> Thanks Jen for your recommendations . And that's blue boy is the last bottle left



Congrats on your new polishes!  Hope you love wearing all of them!



Chanelpolish said:


> Wearing Tulipe Noire today after the man gifted it to me (yes, he's perfect, and no, you can't have him)
> View attachment 2691276



Gorgeous colour, I'm trying to hunt this down at the moment. Hehe you are lucky, a rare man indeed


----------



## Grande Latte

Here's the new limited edition Chanel Atmosphere (629). I did the white tips myself.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Here is mirabella


----------



## Maurie97

Loving all the new (recent) Chanel manicures. Way to go girls.........keep em coming. Chanel is by far, my favorite nail polish to date.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Wow!! I missed so much in a few days....

Loving all the pics ladies   

Not overly impressed with the new colours coming out though. As someone else said - boring. 

Have to go check out the Fall collection, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> Been wearing Sweet Lilac for a couple of days, my sister (who hates pastels), said it was very nice!!  I don't normally do backups but certainly thinking about getting an extra bottle.



Sweet Lilac suits you beautifully. It look so elegant and perfect on your nails.


----------



## Maurie97

One of the Chanel reps. tried so hard to sell me any from the new collection. The dark one was nice but I have Vertigo, the neutral pale was nice but I have Ballerina and Frenzy and the other was an iridescent top coat (in my opinion). I just was not impressed enough to buy. All I wanted was the TC and of course she tried to sell me the base coat which I heard horrible things about. I walked out with just the TC. I know she wasn't happy.


----------



## sally.m

mymeimei02 said:


> Broke a nail so I had to cut my nails down short what better way to make myself feel better than to dress it up with a classic red....wearing Pirate.



They are still longer than mine when im not wearing extensions!

Not nail related.....How do the Tiffany rings hold up? I was going to get a few and the guy in the store said they are very very delicate and suggested i didn get them. I got a solid band with a diamond instead but every time you post a mani picture i still want the pretty rings!


----------



## mymeimei02

sally.m said:


> They are still longer than mine when im not wearing extensions!
> 
> Not nail related.....How do the Tiffany rings hold up? I was going to get a few and the guy in the store said they are very very delicate and suggested i didn get them. I got a solid band with a diamond instead but every time you post a mani picture i still want the pretty rings!


^ I have been wearing these rings regularly for almost a year and its holding up well. Its so comfortable I sometimes forget I am wearing it. The chain does loosen a little after sometime but other than that its fine. I had no issues with it.


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing #591 Alchimie!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jen_sparro said:


> Been wearing Sweet Lilac for a couple of days, my sister (who hates pastels), said it was very nice!!  I don't normally do backups but certainly thinking about getting an extra bottle.



I'm completely in love with this color ! It was a chance hit for me and I'm doing a backup too for sure


----------



## OzSplannie

My newest additions from Australia


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> My newest additions from Australia



 Perfect additions as always Oz! Hope you enjoy both of them!!


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Perfect additions as always Oz! Hope you enjoy both of them!!



Thanks, Jen! I couldn't go past Dragon after all, so decided to just get it and be happy  I think I'm gonna get Accessory too as I'm really enjoying reds at the moment


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> My newest additions from Australia


Both beautiful, especially Gondola! Great choices - enjoy


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Thanks, Jen! I couldn't go past Dragon after all, so decided to just get it and be happy  I think I'm gonna get Accessory too as I'm really enjoying reds at the moment



I've only worn Accessoire on my toes (it makes a very nice pedi!)  You suit reds perfectly!

I've had a rather large influx of polishes over the last week, will try and post some pics if the sun peeks out today!


----------



## OzSplannie

LeVernis Addict said:


> Both beautiful, especially Gondola! Great choices - enjoy



Thanks LeVernis! I've been hunting down Gondola for months ( I think I've reached my bottom low when I begged the Chanel SA in Adelaide to let me go through the drawer as they still had a tester for it on display... Talking about desperation hahaha  ) , so am very excited to finally have it in my collection 



jen_sparro said:


> I've only worn Accessoire on my toes (it makes a very nice pedi!)  You suit reds perfectly!
> 
> I've had a rather large influx of polishes over the last week, will try and post some pics if the sun peeks out today!



Oh yes, can't wait to see the photos of your new additions  

I also have 11 new Chanels on their way to me .... Oops. I think I need a bigger polish storage


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Thanks LeVernis! I've been hunting down Gondola for months ( I think I've reached my bottom low when I begged the Chanel SA in Adelaide to let me go through the drawer as they still had a tester for it on display... Talking about desperation hahaha  ) , so am very excited to finally have it in my collection
> 
> Oh yes, can't wait to see the photos of your new additions
> 
> I also have 11 new Chanels on their way to me .... Oops. I think I need a bigger polish storage



I ask SAs all the time if I can go through the drawer haha! I just say I collect Chanel polishes and want to see if they have any I don't have... it gets a little embarrassing when I have all the polishes though 
I remember seeing a tester of Splendeur on display once, I literally chased an SA down to ask if they had a bottle. She took one look and said "oh that shouldn't be on display!" and took it away. I was devastated LOL.


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> I ask SAs all the time if I can go through the drawer haha! I just say I collect Chanel polishes and want to see if they have any I don't have... it gets a little embarrassing when I have all the polishes though
> I remember seeing a tester of Splendeur on display once, I literally chased an SA down to ask if they had a bottle. She took one look and said "oh that shouldn't be on display!" and took it away. I was devastated LOL.



Yeap, I do it all the time as well! But with Gondola the SA didn't want to let me, giving me the standard "everything we have is out on display". I hate it when they do it because it's not skin off their noses to just let me look, but some of them are so stuck up, it's infuriating lol!!! That's why I love duty free shops. Somehow I feel "entitled" to just help myself and stick my nose in pretty much every drawer!  every now and then I get the "erm...excuse me... Can I help you?" But I just mumble something along the line of "I'm checking out what I don't have" and they usually leave me alone. I just wish they left me be full stop as in 100% of cases I know more then them about their products. Am yet to come across a knowledgable Chanel SA Lol!!


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Yeap, I do it all the time as well! But with Gondola the SA didn't want to let me, giving me the standard "everything we have is out on display". I hate it when they do it because it's not skin off their noses to just let me look, but some of them are so stuck up, it's infuriating lol!!! That's why I love duty free shops. Somehow I feel "entitled" to just help myself and stick my nose in pretty much every drawer!  every now and then I get the "erm...excuse me... Can I help you?" But I just mumble something along the line of "I'm checking out what I don't have" and they usually leave me alone. I just wish they left me be full stop as in 100% of cases I know more then them about their products. Am yet to come across a knowledgable Chanel SA Lol!!



I think it's a universal experience for us polish addicts  I've been fairly lucky and most have been fine with me picking through drawers LOL. I had one hover over me like a hawk once... like I was going to nick something grr.

The only knowledgable SA I have come across is my current one, and she's being moved to Melb  She is fantastic, so I will miss her.


----------



## jen_sparro

I wore Pink Tonic last week, love this pink!




And my latest additions (don't judge me ) this is about 2 months worth... special thank you to Oz for enabling me big time!!


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> I wore Pink Tonic last week, love this pink!
> 
> 
> And my latest additions (don't judge me ) this is about 2 months worth... special thank you to Oz for enabling me big time!!



Amazing finds, Jen!!! Especially Marilyn  Hahahaha Can't wait to see your swatches!!!

PT looks awesome on you - it's definitely my favourite from the summer collection


----------



## Romeos

OzSplannie said:


> My newest additions from Australia


I'm wearing gondola right now; it was one of my first chanel varnish purchases some 4 years ago.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

OzSplannie said:


> Yeap, I do it all the time as well! But with Gondola the SA didn't want to let me, giving me the standard "everything we have is out on display". I hate it when they do it because it's not skin off their noses to just let me look, but some of them are so stuck up, it's infuriating lol!!! That's why I love duty free shops. Somehow I feel "entitled" to just help myself and stick my nose in pretty much every drawer!  every now and then I get the "erm...excuse me... Can I help you?" But I just mumble something along the line of "I'm checking out what I don't have" and they usually leave me alone. I just wish they left me be full stop as in 100% of cases I know more then them about their products. Am yet to come across a knowledgable Chanel SA Lol!!




Hahaha after read this I didn't feel weirdo anymore , the SA will reply with standard answer "give me the code, I will check for you" I said I didn't know the code but I know the name so let me check for myself . Lol


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Hahahaha!!! I've had the same experience with the going through the drawers thing too.



They never really want to let us look, do they??
Occasionally you'll get someone nice, but mostly the "What we have is on display".


My lowest point - was offering to purchase a tester 
It turned out it shouldn't have been left out as they didn't stock it anymore.
Oh well, I tried haha!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I wore Pink Tonic last week, love this pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest additions (don't judge me ) this is about 2 months worth... special thank you to Oz for enabling me big time!!



Love Pink Tonic on you!!! It REALLY suits you.


But loving even more, the AMAZING treasure that you've scored!!!!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> My lowest point - was offering to purchase a tester  It turned out it shouldn't have been left out as they didn't stock it anymore.
> Oh well, I tried haha!



Oh I've done that too!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

jen_sparro said:


> Oh I've done that too!!




Me three!!! Lol!! But yeah we tried our best , my hg is sweet lilac &#128542;. And I always seen it on display which make me *cringed*


----------



## Samantha S

Pink tonic is my first ever pink and i love, love it. Its a vibrant beautiful pink.


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> I wore Pink Tonic last week, love this pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest additions (don't judge me ) this is about 2 months worth... special thank you to Oz for enabling me big time!!





Pink tonic looks amazing on your nails. What a gorgeous collection of colors you have. The nude colours are really lovely. I only have one nude colour, that is rose cache and Iam planning to check out secret.


----------



## jen_sparro

Samantha S said:


> Pink tonic is my first ever pink and i love, love it. Its a vibrant beautiful pink.



PT is beautiful on you!! I totally agree with you, such a vivid perfect pink! 



Samantha S said:


> Pink tonic looks amazing on your nails. What a gorgeous collection of colors you have. The nude colours are really lovely. I only have one nude colour, that is rose cache and Iam planning to check out secret.



Thanks! I didn't realise I had bought some many nudes until I actually put them all together  I've seen Secret in person and I think it's a fantastic nude! Definitely worth checking out.

Wearing the last of the summer polishes- Mirabella. It's a very loud orange... this is a pedi colour for sure


----------



## OzSplannie

edithw said:


> I'm wearing gondola right now; it was one of my first chanel varnish purchases some 4 years ago.



It looks gorgeous in the bottle! I can't wait to try it on  but my list of untried polishes is growing exponentially... Oops

But Gondola was a very special find! I did my usual "let's dig through the drawer in the duty free" thing and when I saw Gondola, I was so excited, I almost knocked a stand over as I was rushing to the checkout! Lol 



ayutilovesGST said:


> Hahaha after read this I didn't feel weirdo anymore , the SA will reply with standard answer "give me the code, I will check for you" I said I didn't know the code but I know the name so let me check for myself . Lol



Haha I usually get the same lime from the SAs! Especially in Asia!  

If I do, however, convince them to open the drawer for me and start reading through the names, more often than not I get a stare of amusement/disbelief/horror/admiration all in one, followed by "you REALLY know what all these colours are without even opening the boxes?"





LeVernis Addict said:


> Hahahaha!!! I've had the same experience with the going through the drawers thing too.
> 
> 
> 
> They never really want to let us look, do they??
> Occasionally you'll get someone nice, but mostly the "What we have is on display".
> 
> 
> My lowest point - was offering to purchase a tester
> It turned out it shouldn't have been left out as they didn't stock it anymore.
> Oh well, I tried haha!



Nope, they never do!! And in fact, a few months ago I went to your favourite store at The Star, the girls were lovely, but gave me the standard "what we have is on display". So just to prove my point I asked them to let me check in the drawer and pointed out two different colours that they did not have on display (nothing special - just standard stuff) Lol!


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> PT is beautiful on you!! I totally agree with you, such a vivid perfect pink!
> 
> Thanks! I didn't realise I had bought some many nudes until I actually put them all together  I've seen Secret in person and I think it's a fantastic nude! Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> Wearing the last of the summer polishes- Mirabella. It's a very loud orange... this is a pedi colour for sure



Very pretty indeed  

Is Secret more yellow like Beige or does it have more pink? I love Beige but dislike Rose Cashe,... Only keep it "for the collection"


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Very pretty indeed
> 
> Is Secret more yellow like Beige or does it have more pink? I love Beige but dislike Rose Cashe,... Only keep it "for the collection"



Secret is pretty neutral actually! In some lights it looks very slightly pink-peach (like Inattendu) and in others more yellow (though nowhere near as yellow as Beige). Personally, I think Secret is going to suit everyone, I'm quite excited to wear a full mani with it!


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone get a yellow/beige tint to Eastern Light when using a top coat? I have worn EL on two occasions and on day two, on both occasions, I have a yellow tint. It's kind of gross.


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> Does anyone get a yellow/beige tint to Eastern Light when using a top coat? I have worn EL on two occasions and on day two, on both occasions, I have a yellow tint. It's kind of gross.



Nope! I switch between the Chanel TC and an OPI TC. Neither have made EL go yellow. May I ask which TC you're using?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Joining with dragon , let it roar . 
Wait ... Is dragon roar ???  
Lol
Anyway I feel sexyyyy 

Happy weekend ladies &#128525;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lvdreamer said:


> Here are the first swatches of the Chanel Fall 2014 polishes that I have found so far:
> 
> 
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/06/chanel-fall-2014-collection-etats.html
> 
> 
> Personally, I ordered Atmosphere and Orage, but skipped Secret.



Atmosphere is on my wishlist. Not yet available here


----------



## bearydown

Hi i have Sweet Lilac.  I love the color but it seems to fade on my toes.  Is it just the color or would a UV topcoat help?  Any suggestions would be helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> Nope! I switch between the Chanel TC and an OPI TC. Neither have made EL go yellow. May I ask which TC you're using?




Seche vete. Hmm, I'm wondering if that's the culprit?


----------



## misstrine85

saira1214 said:


> Seche vete. Hmm, I'm wondering if that's the culprit?




That makes a lot of my polishes go yellow. I dont know why, have not tried it with other TCs. If you want fastdry, I can reccomend either Cult Nails or Dior &#128522;


----------



## misstrine85

I made some great purchases these past weeks. I will show you pics tomorrow &#128516;


----------



## QKay

After mulling over my palest polishes, I went with Emprise.


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up secret yesterday and I am excited to wear it.


----------



## Samantha S

QKay said:


> After mulling over my palest polishes, I went with Emprise.



Emprise looks amazing on your nails!


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Secret is pretty neutral actually! In some lights it looks very slightly pink-peach (like Inattendu) and in others more yellow (though nowhere near as yellow as Beige). Personally, I think Secret is going to suit everyone, I'm quite excited to wear a full mani with it!



My friend and I were actually quite impressed that Secret was fully opaque with just one coat. It's pretty rare for nudes to have good coverage. Still though, it's pretty, but not exciting. Just a normal everyday colour that one can find in any polish brand.


----------



## saira1214

misstrine85 said:


> That makes a lot of my polishes go yellow. I dont know why, have not tried it with other TCs. If you want fastdry, I can reccomend either Cult Nails or Dior &#128522;




Thanks for the tip! I'm going to switch back to cult nails wicked fast.


----------



## QKay

Samantha S said:


> Emprise looks amazing on your nails!


Thanks!  (If you get a chance, it'd be great to see a modelling shot of Secret...)


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Samantha S said:


> Pink tonic is my first ever pink and i love, love it. Its a vibrant beautiful pink.


Pink Tonic looks so pretty on you!



jen_sparro said:


> PT is beautiful on you!! I totally agree with you, such a vivid perfect pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I didn't realise I had bought some many nudes until I actually put them all together  I've seen Secret in person and I think it's a fantastic nude! Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> Wearing the last of the summer polishes- Mirabella. It's a very loud orange... this is a pedi colour for sure


Oh how I LOVE Mirabella!!! Probably my favourite from the summer colours.
It looks beautiful on you


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2705360
> 
> Joining with dragon , let it roar .
> Wait ... Is dragon roar ???
> Lol
> Anyway I feel sexyyyy
> 
> Happy weekend ladies &#128525;


Dragon looks awesome on you 



misstrine85 said:


> I made some great purchases these past weeks. I will show you pics tomorrow &#128516;


Looking forward to seeing them!!



QKay said:


> After mulling over my palest polishes, I went with Emprise.


Good choice! I think Emprise is definitely my favourite nude colour.



Samantha S said:


> Picked up secret yesterday and I am excited to wear it.


Enjoy 



OzSplannie said:


> My friend and I were actually quite impressed that Secret was fully opaque with just one coat. It's pretty rare for nudes to have good coverage. Still though, it's pretty, but not exciting. Just a normal everyday colour that one can find in any polish brand.


Wow. It is really rare to have a one coater of a nude colour.
Hmmm.... Maybe I should contemplate going back for that one.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LeVernis Addict said:


> Dragon looks awesome on you
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them!!
> 
> 
> Good choice! I think Emprise is definitely my favourite nude colour.
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Wow. It is really rare to have a one coater of a nude colour.
> Hmmm.... Maybe I should contemplate going back for that one.




Thank you &#128536;

Actually I'm waiting atmosphere modeling picture or any chanel green color


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> PT is beautiful on you!! I totally agree with you, such a vivid perfect pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I didn't realise I had bought some many nudes until I actually put them all together  I've seen Secret in person and I think it's a fantastic nude! Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> Wearing the last of the summer polishes- Mirabella. It's a very loud orange... this is a pedi colour for sure




Mirabella looks so beautiful and fresh on your nails. I never thought it can be so wearable.


----------



## misstrine85

Here are my 3 new darlings. I got Rose Baby and Shanghai Red on Crete and English Rose on a danish site like ebay. Am wearing Shanghai Red now &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Here are my 3 new darlings. I got Rose Baby and Shanghai Red on Crete and English Rose on a danish site like ebay. Am wearing Shanghai Red now &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707769
> View attachment 2707772


 WOW! What great finds, Shanghai Red is gorgeous on you!


----------



## OzSplannie

Ladies, while no specific information about the coulour (or even an approximate shade) of the FNO 2014 polish is yet released, my local Chanel counter confirmed that this year the FNO collection will have only one nail polish and 3 Waterproof Stylo Yeux eyeliners. Does anyone have any more info? I am so intrigued ))


----------



## Miss X

jen_sparro said:


> And my latest additions (don't judge me ) this is about 2 months worth... special thank you to Oz for enabling me big time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s979.photobucket.com/user/Jen9021/media/Outfits/DSC03872_zpse69258c5.jpg.html



Oh my, what lovely additions!!


----------



## Miss X

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, while no specific information about the coulour (or even an approximate shade) of the FNO 2014 polish is yet released, my local Chanel counter confirmed that this year the FNO collection will have only one nail polish and 3 Waterproof Stylo Yeux eyeliners. Does anyone have any more info? I am so intrigued ))


I am also really curios what this FNO year's colours would be.. hopefully something sparkly! Went to check out the Fall collection (which will only launch mid month where I am) and the SA has no idea as well.

She did however take out these swatch sticks but again, she has no idea which collection it will be from (she mentioned they haven't had their training for this collection yet). But it will be for the next launch. I'm not really impressed, find that there have been too many similar colours out already.. what do you ladies think?


----------



## OzSplannie

Miss X said:


> I am also really curios what this FNO year's colours would be.. hopefully something sparkly! Went to check out the Fall collection (which will only launch mid month where I am) and the SA has no idea as well.
> 
> She did however take out these swatch sticks but again, she has no idea which collection it will be from (she mentioned they haven't had their training for this collection yet). But it will be for the next launch. I'm not really impressed, find that there have been too many similar colours out already.. what do you ladies think?



I'm hoping for something sparkly too!  I was thinking last night what would be my ideal FNO colour and I think something like Ciel De Nuit, but in a deep green base instead of blue... And maybe with some slightly larger shimmer, like Satellite? And a matching eyeliner... 

Thanks for posting the photo! I think those are from the Rouge Allure collection that will be coming out a bit later on. Agree though, they are dull and boring 

P,s. I love your polish - a Chanel colour just like that would be amazing! ))


----------



## Miss X

OzSplannie said:


> I'm hoping for something sparkly too!  I was thinking last night what would be my ideal FNO colour and I think something like Ciel De Nuit, but in a deep green base instead of blue... And maybe with some slightly larger shimmer, like Satellite? And a matching eyeliner...
> 
> Thanks for posting the photo! I think those are from the Rouge Allure collection that will be coming out a bit later on. Agree though, they are dull and boring
> 
> P,s. I love your polish - a Chanel colour just like that would be amazing! ))



 Can't have described it any more perfectly!  I've been dreaming about such a colour for the past few Christmas releases! Chanel hasnt done a deep green, I hope they do fill the gap.

My nails are actually gel hehe, and yes I agree it would be awesome if they made a similar colour *fingers crossed* Hope you've been well!


----------



## mallard

OzSplannie said:


> I'm hoping for something sparkly too!  I was thinking last night what would be my ideal FNO colour and I think something like Ciel De Nuit, but in a deep green base instead of blue... And maybe with some slightly larger shimmer, like Satellite? And a matching eyeliner...
> 
> Thanks for posting the photo! I think those are from the Rouge Allure collection that will be coming out a bit later on. Agree though, they are dull and boring
> 
> P,s. I love your polish - a Chanel colour just like that would be amazing! ))



Have you looked at China Glaze Emerald Sparkle? That's pretty much my green-Ciel de Nuit haha.

I'm pretty happy with Chanel's boring collections. It's a high end brand, I understand that they have a target market and bold colours are more risky because they might not sell as well as just... a red which is a classic polish colour and a guaranteed seller. If I want glitter and bright colours and sparkle, there are heaps of brands that more than cover that gap.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Question to the Chanel experts here 
Which is darker , Pirate or Dragon ?
Thanks in advance for help


----------



## mallard

Pollie-Jean said:


> Question to the Chanel experts here
> Which is darker , Pirate or Dragon ?
> Thanks in advance for help


Pirate is darker  It's also a jelly finish rather than a creme like dragon.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, while no specific information about the coulour (or even an approximate shade) of the FNO 2014 polish is yet released, my local Chanel counter confirmed that this year the FNO collection will have only one nail polish and 3 Waterproof Stylo Yeux eyeliners. Does anyone have any more info? I am so intrigued ))




I'm still a newbie here , what is FNO? 
Sorry to ask this.   :newbie:


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My three new colors , April , atmosphere (actually I'm uncertain with this color but I do love how it's changing the color ) and rose moire . 

I know both color (atmosphere and rose moire ) does look a like but I'm so bad in decision making and to have less headache I picked both.   :bad:


----------



## chowlover2

ayutilovesGST said:


> I'm still a newbie here , what is FNO?
> Sorry to ask this.   :newbie:




Fashion's Night Out. They used to do a group of 3, but then last year none at all.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

chowlover2 said:


> Fashion's Night Out. They used to do a group of 3, but then last year none at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!




Ooh thank you dear &#128525;


----------



## mallard

chowlover2 said:


> Fashion's Night Out. They used to do a group of 3, but then last year none at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


Last year they did two polishes for FNO, Cosmic and Magic


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Four weeks ago , my first and today 



My humble collections 
And I think I need some thing in green tone. And I hope chanel will produce more jade or khaki vert a like .


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Here are my 3 new darlings. I got Rose Baby and Shanghai Red on Crete and English Rose on a danish site like ebay. Am wearing Shanghai Red now &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707769
> View attachment 2707772


Beautiful colours!! Enjoy 




OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, while no specific information about the coulour (or even an approximate shade) of the FNO 2014 polish is yet released, my local Chanel counter confirmed that this year the FNO collection will have only one nail polish and 3 Waterproof Stylo Yeux eyeliners. Does anyone have any more info? I am so intrigued ))


Thanks for that 
Wow! Only one nail colour. I'm hoping it's an awesome one 
I love their Stylo eyeliners too. So interested for more info!!!




Miss X said:


> I am also really curios what this FNO year's colours would be.. hopefully something sparkly! Went to check out the Fall collection (which will only launch mid month where I am) and the SA has no idea as well.
> 
> She did however take out these swatch sticks but again, she has no idea which collection it will be from (she mentioned they haven't had their training for this collection yet). But it will be for the next launch. I'm not really impressed, find that there have been too many similar colours out already.. what do you ladies think?


Thanks for the pic!! I've been wondering what these colours were going to be. I'm disappointed though. They look so similar to so many others. 




ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2708490
> 
> 
> My three new colors , April , atmosphere (actually I'm uncertain with this color but I do love how it's changing the color ) and rose moire .
> 
> I know both color (atmosphere and rose moire ) does look a like but I'm so bad in decision making and to have less headache I picked both.   :bad:


You picked beautiful colours  Enjoy


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I applied Orage today for the first time. 
The first coat was so watered down, patchy & see through. 
Second coat perfected most nails, others needed a third coat. 
It was a bit tricky to apply - especially the first coat. 

I was assuming this was a cream polish. Is it a jelly? Is anyone else's like this?? 
I'm hoping it's not just mine!

Also, it has the most subtle multicolored shimmer. Didn't know about that was in there...

Loving Atmosphere though!! More than I thought I would.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I applied Orage today for the first time.
> The first coat was so watered down, patchy & see through.
> Second coat perfected most nails, others needed a third coat.
> It was a bit tricky to apply - especially the first coat.
> 
> I was assuming this was a cream polish. Is it a jelly? Is anyone else's like this??
> I'm hoping it's not just mine!
> 
> Also, it has the most subtle multicolored shimmer. Didn't know about that was in there...
> 
> Loving Atmosphere though!! More than I thought I would.



I tried the tester for Orage (I was the first to use it), and it took 3 coats for me to be happy with it! So I don't think you're alone *LeVernis*! I still think it's a creme, just a rather watery one  The colour is lovely though...


----------



## chowlover2

mallard said:


> Last year they did two polishes for FNO, Cosmic and Magic


 Yes, but they came out much later than usual and we weren't even sure they were going to be released in the US. I had a friend in Canada get mine for me.


----------



## Honey2U

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2708490
> 
> 
> My three new colors , April , atmosphere (actually I'm uncertain with this color but I do love how it's changing the color ) and rose moire .
> 
> I know both color (atmosphere and rose moire ) does look a like but I'm so bad in decision making and to have less headache I picked both.   :bad:



I really liked atmosphere. I love iridescent nail polished. I do think it looks better though when you turn your hand and it has a golden quality to it.


----------



## saira1214

misstrine85 said:


> Here are my 3 new darlings. I got Rose Baby and Shanghai Red on Crete and English Rose on a danish site like ebay. Am wearing Shanghai Red now &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707769
> View attachment 2707772




Love these! Especially Shanghai Red. Did you find it on the island of Crete? I was just in Greece. I should have popped over. Lol.


----------



## mallard

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, but they came out much later than usual and we weren't even sure they were going to be released in the US. I had a friend in Canada get mine for me.



As far as I'm aware, they were released in Australia at a similar time as previously (early sept) for our FNO  and other countries received them at around the same time for their events, except the US which didn't hold one. Therefore in my mind, they are still definitely counted as FNO polishes for 2013.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mallard said:


> Pirate is darker  It's also a jelly finish rather than a creme like dragon.


Thank you !


----------



## electrikdreams

I've been wearing Black Satin for over a week now and it still looks immaculate. No chipping whatsoever. I'm very impressed; I used two coats over a Dior base coat and no top coat at all.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2708612
> 
> Four weeks ago , my first and today
> 
> View attachment 2708613
> 
> My humble collections
> And I think I need some thing in green tone. And I hope chanel will produce more jade or khaki vert a like .


What a beautiful collection you have! A nice mix of colours 
I think we would all love for something like Jade or Khaki Vert again 



jen_sparro said:


> I tried the tester for Orage (I was the first to use it), and it took 3 coats for me to be happy with it! So I don't think you're alone *LeVernis*! I still think it's a creme, just a rather watery one  The colour is lovely though...


Thanks for that  I thought I got a dodgy one haha!!
That's what I get for assuming a formula is one way, without even testing it before I buy it.
I usually read reviews online, most just said it was good & two coats.
It is two coats. But tricky two coats, probably better with three.


I am however impressed that it's not just straight up black once applied. I really thought it was going to be. I can still really see the bluey, greyish thing going on.
Perhaps because it is so thin?...



electrikdreams said:


> I've been wearing Black Satin for over a week now and it still looks immaculate. No chipping whatsoever. I'm very impressed; I used two coats over a Dior base coat and no top coat at all.


That's awesome for over a week!! Looks great on you too


----------



## ayutilovesGST

electrikdreams said:


> I've been wearing Black Satin for over a week now and it still looks immaculate. No chipping whatsoever. I'm very impressed; I used two coats over a Dior base coat and no top coat at all.




Pretty mani's


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LeVernis Addict said:


> What a beautiful collection you have! A nice mix of colours
> I think we would all love for something like Jade or Khaki Vert again
> 
> 
> Thanks for that  I thought I got a dodgy one haha!!
> That's what I get for assuming a formula is one way, without even testing it before I buy it.
> I usually read reviews online, most just said it was good & two coats.
> It is two coats. But tricky two coats, probably better with three.
> 
> 
> I am however impressed that it's not just straight up black once applied. I really thought it was going to be. I can still really see the bluey, greyish thing going on.
> Perhaps because it is so thin?...
> 
> 
> That's awesome for over a week!! Looks great on you too




Thank you LeVernis Addict &#128536; yes let's hope they hear our wish list &#128521;


----------



## jen_sparro

mallard said:


> As far as I'm aware, they were released in Australia at a similar time as previously (early sept) for our FNO  and other countries received them at around the same time for their events, except the US which didn't hold one. Therefore in my mind, they are still definitely counted as FNO polishes for 2013.



 Sept 4th is our FNO date this year so we should hopefully get to see the colour soon!!



LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for that  I thought I got a dodgy one haha!! That's what I get for assuming a formula is one way, without even testing it before I buy it. I usually read reviews online, most just said it was good & two coats. It is two coats. But tricky two coats, probably better with three.
> 
> I am however impressed that it's not just straight up black once applied. I really thought it was going to be. I can still really see the bluey, greyish thing going on.
> Perhaps because it is so thin?...



I was surprised too, normally with these colours they are much more opaque! I think that's why the shimmer showed up more (unlike Vertigo). Definitely a three-coater for me as well, which is a bit of a pain. I am getting so lazy when it comes to painting my nails LOL


----------



## jen_sparro

Wearing Magnolia Rose today, definitely needed a 4th coat  There's silver shimmer in sunlight but indoors you can see the blue/pink micro shimmer peeking through.


----------



## OzSplannie

LeVernis Addict said:


> I applied Orage today for the first time.
> The first coat was so watered down, patchy & see through.
> Second coat perfected most nails, others needed a third coat.
> It was a bit tricky to apply - especially the first coat.
> 
> I was assuming this was a cream polish. Is it a jelly? Is anyone else's like this??
> I'm hoping it's not just mine!
> 
> Also, it has the most subtle multicolored shimmer. Didn't know about that was in there...
> 
> Loving Atmosphere though!! More than I thought I would.



I was able to get away with two coats. The first one is quite watery, but the second one evened it out for me nicely. It was quite a thick-ish second coat though. The colour is so nice. It's definitely my favourite one from the winter collection. Atmosphere is my least favourite one. I find it to be very 1980s-90s 



jen_sparro said:


> I tried the tester for Orage (I was the first to use it), and it took 3 coats for me to be happy with it! So I don't think you're alone *LeVernis*! I still think it's a creme, just a rather watery one  The colour is lovely though...



I agree Jen, it's definitely a creme 



mallard said:


> Last year they did two polishes for FNO, Cosmic and Magic



FNO 2013 colours Cosmic and Magic did come out on the actual FNO date (early Sep)  everywhere around the world with the exception of North America


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Magnolia Rose today, definitely needed a 4th coat  There's silver shimmer in sunlight but indoors you can see the blue/pink micro shimmer peeking through.



Pretty nude Jen  shame about the 4th coat!


----------



## Miss X

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2708612
> 
> Four weeks ago , my first and today
> 
> View attachment 2708613
> 
> My humble collections
> And I think I need some thing in green tone. And I hope chanel will produce more jade or khaki vert a like .



What a lovely collection, it will grow in a blink I'm sure  

Did you pick up the polish remover too? I really like the scent and have gone through a few bottles. Also, were you shopping in PARKSON? hehe


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Miss X said:


> What a lovely collection, it will grow in a blink I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick up the polish remover too? I really like the scent and have gone through a few bottles. Also, were you shopping in PARKSON? hehe




Yes I do picked the remover too it smells great , 
Hahhaha you caught me yes , for my first bottle , then it's started to branch out from isetan to jusco . Oh Robinson too . Basically where ever they have color that I want &#128517;.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

electrikdreams said:


> I've been wearing Black Satin for over a week now and it still looks immaculate. No chipping whatsoever. I'm very impressed; I used two coats over a Dior base coat and no top coat at all.




Nice choice dear


----------



## ayutilovesGST

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Magnolia Rose today, definitely needed a 4th coat  There's silver shimmer in sunlight but indoors you can see the blue/pink micro shimmer peeking through.




Pretty nude suits u


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Honey2U said:


> I really liked atmosphere. I love iridescent nail polished. I do think it looks better though when you turn your hand and it has a golden quality to it.




Thank you honey2u ,
I will try those color soon and share it here &#128522;


----------



## Sarabear

Hey Girls (if you remember me haha)! I haven't posted on this thread since it was #2!
I haven't bought any new polish probably since posting on this thread and I am so out of the loop of the current/recent collections too! How sad! At this stage I am wanting to get Atmosphere, Tutti Frutti, maybe Mirabella, Sweet Lilac and Pink Tonic (depending on how they compare to other colours I have). What else have I missed? haha


----------



## jen_sparro

Sarabear said:


> Hey Girls (if you remember me haha)! I haven't posted on this thread since it was #2!
> I haven't bought any new polish probably since posting on this thread and I am so out of the loop of the current/recent collections too! How sad! At this stage I am wanting to get Atmosphere, Tutti Frutti, maybe Mirabella, Sweet Lilac and Pink Tonic (depending on how they compare to other colours I have). What else have I missed? haha



Of course!!! Welcome back hun 

Phew, well all the colours you've mentioned are limited edition except Tutti Frutti so you might want to grab them up quick!  Highly recommend Sweet Lilac and Pink Tonic (though PT is very similar to Pulsion, Rose Exuberant etc.).

No word on the FNO polish (only one this year), 3 LE polishes are being released in Oct (Expression, Exception and Intention)- pics are further back in thread!


----------



## Sarabear

jen_sparro said:


> Of course!!! Welcome back hun
> 
> Phew, well all the colours you've mentioned are limited edition except Tutti Frutti so you might want to grab them up quick!  Highly recommend Sweet Lilac and Pink Tonic (though PT is very similar to Pulsion, Rose Exuberant etc.).
> 
> No word on the FNO polish (only one this year), 3 LE polishes are being released in Oct (Expression, Exception and Intention)- pics are further back in thread!



Yay! Thank you :heat:

Oh really? Dam it haha. I am thinking I might give PT a miss, I have so many bright pinks. I am hoping Sweet Lilac will be nice, as Lilac Sky looks absolutely horrible on me! I saw the pics of the 3 new ones, and luckily they don't excite me very much. I am currently holidaying QLD, so I might check out their stock levels of the colours I am after as I haven't seen them in the NSW DJs stores I go to. 

Thanks for filling me in too 

Hopefully this means my love for nail polish is coming back! I haven't even worn Holographic since I got it, maybe a year or more ago!


----------



## JDV

Sarabear said:


> I haven't even worn Holographic since I got it, maybe a year or more ago!



Whaaaaaat?  I don't... wait, what?


----------



## jen_sparro

Sarabear said:


> Yay! Thank you :heat:
> Hopefully this means my love for nail polish is coming back! I haven't even worn Holographic since I got it, maybe a year or more ago!



I hope so! And you should definitely be wearing those neglected polishes!! Though, I'd be happy to wear Holographic for you hehe 

Hope you find the ones you want!


----------



## jen_sparro

Wearing Electra over the weekend. I really like this on its own, the pink iridescence is still obvious indoors. Excuse the whites of my nails being so thick... ex-biter here ush:


----------



## OzSplannie

Sarabear said:


> Hey Girls (if you remember me haha)! I haven't posted on this thread since it was #2!
> I haven't bought any new polish probably since posting on this thread and I am so out of the loop of the current/recent collections too! How sad! At this stage I am wanting to get Atmosphere, Tutti Frutti, maybe Mirabella, Sweet Lilac and Pink Tonic (depending on how they compare to other colours I have). What else have I missed? haha



Welcome back!!! 

Yep, you got all the recent collection right! Pink Tonic was my favourite from the summer collection! Check it out - the formula is to die for and (as Jen says  ), you can never have too many pinks! 



jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Electra over the weekend. I really like this on its own, the pink iridescence is still obvious indoors. Excuse the whites of my nails being so thick... ex-biter here ush:



Very pretty!

I really like your nails  but if the free edge bothers you, just don't clean under your nails with anything sharp (like with any mani tools, toothpicks, with other nails ets) Just let it be cleaned by itself in the shower. It might drive you nuts for a short period of time but just stick this one out. In a few weeks you will notice the edge will re-attach itself. 



Sarabear said:


> Hopefully this means my love for nail polish is coming back! I haven't even worn Holographic since I got it, maybe a year or more ago!



I hope so too!

Hehe I got Holo quite a few months back too (sometime last year I think), but haven't worn it yet either.. Oops


----------



## chowlover2

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Electra over the weekend. I really like this on its own, the pink iridescence is still obvious indoors. Excuse the whites of my nails being so thick... ex-biter here ush:


 I'm another ex-biter as well! I love this polish on you!


----------



## Slut4Lux

CHANEL Classic PIRATE RED on my nails. #iLove :love eyes:
Btw, these are my real nails, no acrylics!


----------



## chowlover2

Slut4Lux said:


> CHANEL Classic PIRATE RED on my nails. #iLove :love eyes:
> Btw, these are my real nails, no acrylics!


 Gorgeous! How do you get your nails so long?


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I really like your nails  but if the free edge bothers you, just don't clean under your nails with anything sharp (like with any mani tools, toothpicks, with other nails ets) Just let it be cleaned by itself in the shower. It might drive you nuts for a short period of time but just stick this one out. In a few weeks you will notice the edge will re-attach itself.
> 
> Hehe I got Holo quite a few months back too (sometime last year I think), but haven't worn it yet either.. Oops



Thank you hun :shame: I haven't bitten them since I was 15 (24 now), but this is the best they'll get I believe. But I'll give it a go and here's to hoping!!
And wear Holo already you dill!  I've worn it and I don't even own it LOL. 



chowlover2 said:


> I'm another ex-biter as well! I love this polish on you!



Yay to biters who've kicked the habit!  It's such a hard thing to do...


----------



## chowlover2

jen_sparro said:


> Thank you hun :shame: I haven't bitten them since I was 15 (24 now), but this is the best they'll get I believe. But I'll give it a go and here's to hoping!!
> 
> And wear Holo already you dill!  I've worn it and I don't even own it LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay to biters who've kicked the habit!  It's such a hard thing to do...




Agreed, it is hard. Polish really helps so you don't relapse. Can you imagine a 12 step program for nail biters? LOL!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Slut4Lux

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! How do you get your nails so long?



haha.. coz i do no housework ... or anything that would damage my nails (except type on the computer!)


----------



## OzSplannie

Ladies, here is the Fashion Night Out 2014 colour - Sweet Star. 

What do you, ladies, think? I love it


----------



## chowlover2

Slut4Lux said:


> haha.. coz i do no housework ... or anything that would damage my nails (except type on the computer!)


Lucky girl!


----------



## chowlover2

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, here is the Fashion Night Out 2014 colour - Sweet Star.
> 
> What do you, ladies, think? I love it


 OMG! Gorgeous!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, here is the Fashion Night Out 2014 colour - Sweet Star.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you, ladies, think? I love it




Pretty , and it's only out during October ? OMG that's killing me 


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## OzSplannie

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! Gorgeous!



Yep, love it! Finally a truly unique colour 



ayutilovesGST said:


> Pretty , and it's only out during October ? OMG that's killing me
> 
> 
> Hold on, God knows what he is doing .



September! As always, it will be available at some Chanel boutiques and make up studios only.


----------



## missTeresaDee

New color


----------



## missTeresaDee

New color 
View attachment 2715982


----------



## ayutilovesGST

OzSplannie said:


> Yep, love it! Finally a truly unique colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September! As always, it will be available at some Chanel boutiques and make up studios only.




Ooh thank dear , take note that


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## ayutilovesGST

missTeresaDee said:


> New color
> View attachment 2715982




Nice color 


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Sept 4th is our FNO date this year so we should hopefully get to see the colour soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised too, normally with these colours they are much more opaque! I think that's why the shimmer showed up more (unlike Vertigo). Definitely a three-coater for me as well, which is a bit of a pain. I am getting so lazy when it comes to painting my nails LOL


Thanks for the date for FNO 
I'm also getting lazy with painting. Loves me a one coat wonder!!!! 



jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Magnolia Rose today, definitely needed a 4th coat  There's silver shimmer in sunlight but indoors you can see the blue/pink micro shimmer peeking through.


Very pretty! But four coats!!



OzSplannie said:


> I was able to get away with two coats. The first one is quite watery, but the second one evened it out for me nicely. It was quite a thick-ish second coat though. The colour is so nice. It's definitely my favourite one from the winter collection. Atmosphere is my least favourite one. I find it to be very 1980s-90s
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Jen, it's definitely a creme




Haha! I know what you mean about Atmosphere. I'm just thinking that fashion rolls back around anyway lol.  I like it because it's not like anything else I own.
Also - saw some awesome pics with it as a top coat over various colours! I think it was on polishpolice.com



Sarabear said:


> Hey Girls (if you remember me haha)! I haven't posted on this thread since it was #2!
> I haven't bought any new polish probably since posting on this thread and I am so out of the loop of the current/recent collections too! How sad! At this stage I am wanting to get Atmosphere, Tutti Frutti, maybe Mirabella, Sweet Lilac and Pink Tonic (depending on how they compare to other colours I have). What else have I missed? haha


Hello!!!!! Welcome back!!! 
Of course you are remembered 
Can't think of anything must have other than a few of the colours you already mentioned...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Electra over the weekend. I really like this on its own, the pink iridescence is still obvious indoors. Excuse the whites of my nails being so thick... ex-biter here ush:


Very pretty!! I wonder how this compares to Atmosphere? 



Slut4Lux said:


> CHANEL Classic PIRATE RED on my nails. #iLove :love eyes:
> Btw, these are my real nails, no acrylics!


Wow!! Your nails are so long! Pirate looks great on you 



OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, here is the Fashion Night Out 2014 colour - Sweet Star.
> 
> What do you, ladies, think? I love it


LOVE IT!!!!


It kinda reminds me of the colour you get with Atmosphere over Orage!



missTeresaDee said:


> New color
> View attachment 2715982


Beautiful


----------



## LeVernis Addict

missTeresaDee said:


> New color
> View attachment 2715982




Beautiful


----------



## JDV

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, here is the Fashion Night Out 2014 colour - Sweet Star.
> 
> What do you, ladies, think? I love it



OH OH OH!  Yessss!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, here is the Fashion Night Out 2014 colour - Sweet Star.
> 
> What do you, ladies, think? I love it



Yes'um, I will have one please! 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Haha! I know what you mean about Atmosphere. I'm just thinking that fashion rolls back around anyway lol.  I like it because it's not like anything else I own. Also - saw some awesome pics with it as a top coat over various colours! I think it was on polishpolice.com



I saw her post on the Fall colours- absolutely gorgeous! 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Very pretty!! I wonder how this compares to Atmosphere?



It's quite different. Electra is not frosty and the shimmer is in a very slightly tinted clear base. Atmosphere is much more opaque and metallic (Metal Argent is an oldie that is closer). I can do a photo comparison if you like tomorrow? 

You can't see quite how pretty Electra is, unless you see it in person I think, this colour has grown on me so much!


----------



## Miss X

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, here is the Fashion Night Out 2014 colour - Sweet Star.
> 
> What do you, ladies, think? I love it


Yes please!!


----------



## JDV

So my coworker admired my nails this week (azure stamped with a fish scale design) and she's borrowing my bottle for her weekly pedicure.  I trust her but I'm still worrying about my baby!  Aaahhhhh!!!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

JDV said:


> So my coworker admired my nails this week (azure stamped with a fish scale design) and she's borrowing my bottle for her weekly pedicure.  I trust her but I'm still worrying about my baby!  Aaahhhhh!!!



I wore Azure last week for the first time. It's really gorgeous and it's too bad it doesn't get as much attention as I feel it deserves!


----------



## sally.m

Loving that FNO purple. Chanel need to offer a decent purple. Its the only colour missing that i like to wear. That and maybe a dark green


----------



## Maurie97

If you guys say this is a 3 coater, then I know I will probably need 4. The white of my nails are too darn white and unless they are super short.......its hard to use such sheer colors. Its pretty but I probably won't be going nuts over finding this one.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> If you guys say this is a 3 coater, then I know I will probably need 4. The white of my nails are too darn white and unless they are super short.......its hard to use such sheer colors. Its pretty but I probably won't be going nuts over finding this one.



Do you mean with Orage or Secret?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

sally.m said:


> Loving that FNO purple. Chanel need to offer a decent purple. Its the only colour missing that i like to wear. That and maybe a dark green




+1 yes I'm so waiting any nicer green shades 


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## Librarychickie

Wearing Secret tonight.


----------



## JDV

Librarychickie said:


> Wearing Secret tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720084



Gorgeous!  Man... I guess that needs to go on my wishlist.


----------



## Maurie97

jen_sparro I was referring to the 2014 Fashion Night Out. Seems its thin from what others said.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

not my cup of tea, too much yellow irl


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> jen_sparro I was referring to the 2014 Fashion Night Out. Seems its thin from what others said.



I think they were talking about Orage (Fall 2014)? As far as I know, there haven't been any swatches or reviews of Sweet Star


----------



## Sarabear

LeVernis Addict said:


> Hello!!!!! Welcome back!!!
> Of course you are remembered
> Can't think of anything must have other than a few of the colours you already mentioned...



Thank you  It's going to be so stressful to try and figure out what I missed! I think the last collection I saw had Mysterious in it?



jen_sparro said:


> I hope so! And you should definitely be wearing those neglected polishes!! Though, I'd be happy to wear Holographic for you hehe
> 
> Hope you find the ones you want!



I know I should, but Holographic dulls a bit when you put a top coat on it, and it will chip too quickly if I don't top coat it! It's my birthday on wednesday, so I might wear it then 



OzSplannie said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> Yep, you got all the recent collection right! Pink Tonic was my favourite from the summer collection! Check it out - the formula is to die for and (as Jen says  ), you can never have too many pinks!
> 
> Hehe I got Holo quite a few months back too (sometime last year I think), but haven't worn it yet either.. Oops



Thank you!! 

I think we should make a pact to wear Holographic soon together!! 

I picked up a few today, I will post a picture in the next post, I think I will get Pink Tonic eventually, but if it's not LE, it can wait  It is beautiful though!


----------



## Sarabear

Picked up these beauties today! Hopefully Mirabella isn't similar to the other oranges I have, I might post a comparison picture of them all when I get a chance. Will hopefully go back for some more soon!


----------



## jen_sparro

Sarabear said:


> I know I should, but Holographic dulls a bit when you put a top coat on it, and it will chip too quickly if I don't top coat it! It's my birthday on wednesday, so I might wear it then
> I picked up a few today, I will post a picture in the next post, I think I will get Pink Tonic eventually, but if it's not LE, it can wait  It is beautiful though!



I understand! It is a very special polish. Your birthday sounds like the perfect opportunity  Pink Tonic is LE, so you may want it sooner rather than later 

Congrats on your three additions! Mirabella is very different to all the other Chanel oranges in my eyes.


----------



## Sarabear

jen_sparro said:


> I understand! It is a very special polish. Your birthday sounds like the perfect opportunity  Pink Tonic is LE, so you may want it sooner rather than later
> 
> Congrats on your three additions! Mirabella is very different to all the other Chanel oranges in my eyes.



Yeah, if I get time I think I will  Oh really, whoops! Which one from that collection is permanent?

Lovely, I think I made the right choice getting then!


----------



## jen_sparro

Sarabear said:


> Yeah, if I get time I think I will  Oh really, whoops! Which one from that collection is permanent?
> 
> Lovely, I think I made the right choice getting then!



Tutti Frutti is the only one that's permanent.


----------



## Setherwood

I really like your nails :smile1: but if the free edge bothers you said:


> I've the same issue and am definitely going to try this.  Thanks.


----------



## Maurie97

jen_sparro I definitely picked up parts of two different conversations. Thanks honey. I just hate when I hear anything is a 3 coater because then I know its more for me. I was thinking someone had inside scoop on the new FNO color. On a more opaque note.....im wearing Tapage today. Could have used 1 coat but I never do that. Love this creaminess formula.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

May 
love it !


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Ladies , I just wanna know is FNO collection sell whole wide world ? 
Because I tried to ask my S.A in Malaysia , regarding FNO but in returned she asked "me do you meant nail polish name ? "&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> jen_sparro I definitely picked up parts of two different conversations. Thanks honey. I just hate when I hear anything is a 3 coater because then I know its more for me. I was thinking someone had inside scoop on the new FNO color. On a more opaque note.....im wearing Tapage today. Could have used 1 coat but I never do that. Love this creaminess formula.



No worries! You had me worried I was missing out on swatches  I love Tapage, perfect formula!!



Pollie-Jean said:


> May
> love it !



Perfect pink!



ayutilovesGST said:


> Ladies , I just wanna know is FNO collection sell whole wide world ?
> Because I tried to ask my S.A in Malaysia , regarding FNO but in returned she asked "me do you meant nail polish name ? "&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



It depends, I would check online/with your department stores to see if they're having a FNO event. If they are, then yes, you probably will be getting Sweet Star in.


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> Wearing Secret tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720084



This is the PERFECT nude for you (in my opinion)


----------



## Librarychickie

jen_sparro said:


> This is the PERFECT nude for you (in my opinion)


Thanks! The longer I have it on, the more I realize the same thing.  It's just perfect!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

jen_sparro said:


> No worries! You had me worried I was missing out on swatches  I love Tapage, perfect formula!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends, I would check online/with your department stores to see if they're having a FNO event. If they are, then yes, you probably will be getting Sweet Star in.




Thank you for your kind answer


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Coup De Coeur


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> It's quite different. Electra is not frosty and the shimmer is in a very slightly tinted clear base. Atmosphere is much more opaque and metallic (Metal Argent is an oldie that is closer). I can do a photo comparison if you like tomorrow?
> 
> You can't see quite how pretty Electra is, unless you see it in person I think, this colour has grown on me so much!


Thanks for offering to do a swatch - so sweet of you! It's ok. I thought in the pic they looked close. Your description answered my question. Thank you  




JDV said:


> So my coworker admired my nails this week (azure stamped with a fish scale design) and she's borrowing my bottle for her weekly pedicure.  I trust her but I'm still worrying about my baby!  Aaahhhhh!!!


Haha! I don't think I'd trust ANYONE with my polishes. 




Librarychickie said:


> Wearing Secret tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720084


Beautiful  




Pollie-Jean said:


> not my cup of tea, too much yellow irl


I think it looks pretty. But I know what you mean, there is a definite flash of yellow in this colour.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Sarabear said:


> Thank you  It's going to be so stressful to try and figure out what I missed! I think the last collection I saw had Mysterious in it?
> 
> 
> 
> I know I should, but Holographic dulls a bit when you put a top coat on it, and it will chip too quickly if I don't top coat it! It's my birthday on wednesday, so I might wear it then


Happy Birthday for Wednesday!!! 

No stress needed in figuring it out. I've kept a spreadsheet of releases (obsessed much?? Haha!) & I can post a list for you  




Sarabear said:


> Picked up these beauties today! Hopefully Mirabella isn't similar to the other oranges I have, I might post a comparison picture of them all when I get a chance. Will hopefully go back for some more soon!


Nice choices!!
I love Mirabella. It is a unique orange in my collection. 




Pollie-Jean said:


> May
> love it !


I love May. It looks really nice on you 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Coup De Coeur


I forgot how nice this colour is. Perfect pedicure colour.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


> May
> love it !




Nice pedis , I know it's out of topic but your sandals are they Birkenstock ? It's cool anyway


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Sarabear said:


> It's going to be so stressful to try and figure out what I missed! I think the last collection I saw had Mysterious in it?


Ok here goes... These are all the polishes released since Mysterious came out. I'm going off memory which ones are LE, so if I'm wrong please feel free to correct me 
In order of release (in Australia) & spaced out by collection:

Magic - FNO (LE)
Cosmic - FNO (LE)



593 Rose Moire (LE)
595 Rouge Moire (LE)



677 Rouge Rubis (LE)
573 Accessoire (repromoted)



603 Charivari 
605 Tapage 
167 Ballerina (repromoted)



609 Coup de Coeur



615 Sweet Lilac (LE)
619 Pink Tonic (LE)
621 Tutti Fruitti
623 Mirabella (LE)
613 Eastern Light (LE) (repromoted)



625 Secret
629 Atmosphere (LE)
631 Orage

Hope that helps


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LeVernis Addict said:


> I think it looks pretty. But I know what you mean, there is a definite flash of yellow in this colour.


Thank you, Vernis Addict 
I feel understood  I don't like anything yellow for me , neither on Nps , nor on clothes



LeVernis Addict said:


> I love May. It looks really nice on you
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how nice this colour is. Perfect pedicure colour.



Thank you 
Chanel colors have a magical touch, imo 



ayutilovesGST said:


> Nice pedis , I know it's out of topic but your sandals are they Birkenstock ? It's cool anyway



Thank you 
Yes, it's Ramses Exquiste
You may take a  look here for more informations :

http://http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/chic-ways-to-wear-birkenstocks-861614.html


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, Vernis Addict
> I feel understood  I don't like anything yellow for me , neither on Nps , nor on clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Chanel colors have a magical touch, imo
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Yes, it's Ramses Exquiste
> You may take a look here for more informations :
> 
> http://http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/chic-ways-to-wear-birkenstocks-861614.html


 I was going to ask about your sandals as well, thanks for posting!


----------



## ipudgybear

Pollie-Jean said:


> Coup De Coeur


Lovely color. So happy I purchased this polish!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Rose Moire.


----------



## Samantha S

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2725628
> 
> 
> Rose Moire.



Wow, this looks so beautiful on your nails.


----------



## Samantha S

Librarychickie said:


> Wearing Secret tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720084



You wear secret so well. I must also say its the perfect nude on your nails. lovely


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Electra over the weekend. I really like this on its own, the pink iridescence is still obvious indoors. Excuse the whites of my nails being so thick... ex-biter here ush:



Hi Jen, this colour looks polish and subtle on your nails.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2725628
> 
> 
> Rose Moire.


Very pretty


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2725628
> 
> 
> Rose Moire.



Love this !


----------



## Miss X

ayutilovesGST said:


> Ladies , I just wanna know is FNO collection sell whole wide world ?
> Because I tried to ask my S.A in Malaysia , regarding FNO but in returned she asked "me do you meant nail polish name ? "&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


The SAs are not very informed here, not all counters carry the FNO collection but PARKSON Pavilion and the stand-alone in 1 Utama would definitely sell them.

My usual SA is quite nice and usually texts me when the new collections are in, I can let you know if I happen to catch wind of the release date (:

Most wouldn't know what the FNO event is, only how many polishes/eye shadows the collection is going to have. Hope this helps!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LeVernis Addict said:


> Very pretty




Thanks dear


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this !




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Miss X said:


> The SAs are not very informed here, not all counters carry the FNO collection but PARKSON Pavilion and the stand-alone in 1 Utama would definitely sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> My usual SA is quite nice and usually texts me when the new collections are in, I can let you know if I happen to catch wind of the release date (:
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't know what the FNO event is, only how many polishes/eye shadows the collection is going to have. Hope this helps!




Thank you so much , maybe u can let me know when is FNO will be in Malaysia , glad to know I have good intel here yeay &#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;


----------



## Barbora

Will the FNO polishes get released in the US? Sorry,I missed this.


----------



## hermetic

Does anyone here own both Tapage and Dior Lucky? How do these two compare?


----------



## Setherwood

Pollie-Jean said:


> Coup De Coeur





This is a beautiful shade ... love it!


----------



## mallard

hermetic said:


> Does anyone here own both Tapage and Dior Lucky? How do these two compare?


They are really, really similar. I'd say maybe Lucky is a little bit more pink? And it has some shimmer in it which I doubt would show up on the nail. Personally I'd probably go for Lucky, but that's a preference for the new brush


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Setherwood said:


> This is a beautiful shade ... love it!




Thank you !


----------



## jen_sparro

hermetic said:


> Does anyone here own both Tapage and Dior Lucky? How do these two compare?



I have the old version of Dior Lucky? Lucky is pinker (Tapage looks more coral-red against Lucky). Both are easy two-coaters. I prefer Lucky on toes and Tapage on fingers


----------



## Maurie97

I love Tapage and didnt care for the pink tone of Lucky. I actually traded Lucky.


----------



## QKay

Maurie97 said:


> I love Tapage and didnt care for the pink tone of Lucky. I actually traded Lucky.


Elixir.


----------



## QKay

QKay said:


> Elixir.


(Oops, didn't mean to post in reply to Maurie97.)


----------



## jen_sparro

Two of my recent manis, Orage and Atmosphere.
*LeVernis*, I managed to only have to use two coats for Orage thankfully! So I think it can be done  Atmosphere is nicer on its own than I thought it would be, but it isn't a favourite by any means.


----------



## hermetic

^ Orage looks beautiful!

Thanks everyone for the replies.



jen_sparro said:


> I have the old version of Dior Lucky? Lucky  is pinker (Tapage looks more coral-red against Lucky). Both are easy  two-coaters. I prefer Lucky on toes and Tapage on fingers



Is there a difference between new and old Lucky? I thought they just changed the brush and kept the shade.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pink tonic , pls excuse the messy besides my nails &#128513;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2730715
> 
> 
> Pink tonic , pls excuse the messy besides my nails &#128513;



Love it !
 And ... the mess I cause often is much bigger :giggles:


----------



## jen_sparro

hermetic said:


> ^ Orage looks beautiful!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> Is there a difference between new and old Lucky? I thought they just changed the brush and kept the shade.



The new Dior polishes are a different formulation (gel), but I assume the colour is the same. I was just specifying in case there is some difference (I don't have any of the new Dior polishes). 



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2730715
> 
> 
> Pink tonic , pls excuse the messy besides my nails &#128513;



Gorgeous!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !
> And ... the mess I cause often is much bigger :giggles:




Thank you , &#128522;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

jen_sparro said:


> The new Dior polishes are a different formulation (gel), but I assume the colour is the same. I was just specifying in case there is some difference (I don't have any of the new Dior polishes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!




Thanks love


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jen_sparro

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Beautiful manis!!! Lilac Sky was my third Chanel polish ever, so it has a soft spot in my heart


----------



## OzSplannie

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick word of warning based on my terrible experience with one of the Chanel polish sellers on eBay, username *what_a_wonderful_day*! This seller is the most horrible, abusive seller I have every came across on eBay in my 10 years of eBay experience.

I purchased a bottle of Chanel polish from her that was listed as "new" and it arrived 80% full. So I contacted this seller and asked her to return the item. I also asked her to cover the return postage as the item was wrongfully advertised as new. She agreed. Once I returned the item, it took a few weeks and multiple emails to her to refund my money (the polish was $70) as well as the postage costs ($6.97).

Even though I was always polite and pleasant to her at all times, she was rude and obnoxious in most email she sent to me. So naturally, I gave this transaction a negative feedback to warn other buyers and few hours later I received the most abusive email from her (I substituted some swear words with ***): 

F**k you b***h ! Love the it ! You know what I loved the most you kissing my a** like a little b***h for a refund! You are a cry baby! I love having people like you on their knees asking me for $6.97 begging me for pennies!!! That's why I took long!!! I enjoyed the ride. I will contact eBay and have it removed! 
F**k you , 
Karen
- what_a_wonderful_day​
I reported her to eBay, but it seems like she is still selling Chanel polishes. Beware! She is a horrible person and if you buy from her, you most probably will receive a used polish! 

She also re-listed the polish I returned to her once again as "new"! And some poor collector bought it 

This is her profile: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## chowlover2

OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick word of warning based on my terrible experience with one of the Chanel polish sellers on eBay, username *what_a_wonderful_day*! This seller is the most horrible, abusive seller I have every came across on eBay in my 10 years of eBay experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a bottle of Chanel polish from her that was listed as "new" and it arrived 80% full. So I contacted this seller and asked her to return the item. I also asked her to cover the return postage as the item was wrongfully advertised as new. She agreed. Once I returned the item, it took a few weeks and multiple emails to her to refund my money (the polish was $70) as well as the postage costs ($6.97).
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was always polite and pleasant to her at all times, she was rude and obnoxious in most email she sent to me. So naturally, I gave this transaction a negative feedback to warn other buyers and few hours later I received the most abusive email from her (I substituted some swear words with ***):
> 
> 
> 
> F**k you b***h ! Love the it ! You know what I loved the most you kissing my a** like a little b***h for a refund! You are a cry baby! I love having people like you on their knees asking me for $6.97 begging me for pennies!!! That's why I took long!!! I enjoyed the ride. I will contact eBay and have it removed!
> 
> F**k you ,
> 
> Karen
> 
> - what_a_wonderful_day​
> 
> 
> I reported her to eBay, but it seems like she is still selling Chanel polishes. Beware! She is a horrible person and if you buy from her, you most probably will receive a used polish!
> 
> 
> 
> This is her profile: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller




That's horrible Oz! Ebay should remove her as a seller. No one should be sent an email like that!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## OzSplannie

chowlover2 said:


> That's horrible Oz! Ebay should remove her as a seller. No one should be sent an email like that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



I completely agree Chowlover2! It's just unacceptable that ebay still lets her sell and lie to others. I accept that on a rare occasion sellers make a genuine mistake and are always accommodating and apologetic about it. But this one is horrible and abusive, even though she knows she is the one who lied about the polish in the first place.


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> I completely agree Chowlover2! It's just unacceptable that ebay still lets her sell and lie to others. I accept that on a rare occasion sellers make a genuine mistake and are always accommodating and apologetic about it. But this one is horrible and abusive, even though she knows she is the one who lied about the polish in the first place.



You know my thoughts on her* Oz* :censor: She is a disgusting human being (to email someone in the way she did is so unnecessary), and I hope karma kicks her in the butt. 

Very good of you to warn everyone! I will definitely be avoiding her!!


----------



## Sarabear

OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick word of warning based on my terrible experience with one of the Chanel polish sellers on eBay, username *what_a_wonderful_day*! This seller is the most horrible, abusive seller I have every came across on eBay in my 10 years of eBay experience.
> 
> I purchased a bottle of Chanel polish from her that was listed as "new" and it arrived 80% full. So I contacted this seller and asked her to return the item. I also asked her to cover the return postage as the item was wrongfully advertised as new. She agreed. Once I returned the item, it took a few weeks and multiple emails to her to refund my money (the polish was $70) as well as the postage costs ($6.97).
> 
> Even though I was always polite and pleasant to her at all times, she was rude and obnoxious in most email she sent to me. So naturally, I gave this transaction a negative feedback to warn other buyers and few hours later I received the most abusive email from her (I substituted some swear words with ***):
> 
> F**k you b***h ! Love the it ! You know what I loved the most you kissing my a** like a little b***h for a refund! You are a cry baby! I love having people like you on their knees asking me for $6.97 begging me for pennies!!! That's why I took long!!! I enjoyed the ride. I will contact eBay and have it removed!
> F**k you ,
> Karen
> - what_a_wonderful_day​
> I reported her to eBay, but it seems like she is still selling Chanel polishes. Beware! She is a horrible person and if you buy from her, you most probably will receive a used polish!
> 
> She also re-listed the polish I returned to her once again as "new"! And some poor collector bought it
> 
> This is her profile: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller



What a psycho! Lucky you got your refund and don't have to deal with her anymore! And thank you for warning us  It's such a shame that she has great colours though


----------



## bagcollector_

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Lovely colors!!!


----------



## bagcollector_

jen_sparro said:


> Two of my recent manis, Orage and Atmosphere.
> 
> *LeVernis*, I managed to only have to use two coats for Orage thankfully! So I think it can be done  Atmosphere is nicer on its own than I thought it would be, but it isn't a favourite by any means.




Hi! I love Orage. Can you please tell me how long it lasts until it peels away?


----------



## jen_sparro

bagcollector_ said:


> Hi! I love Orage. Can you please tell me how long it lasts until it peels away?



I wore Orage for 4 days without any chipping or peeling. I usually get 5-7 days with Chanel polishes (use a base and top coat too!), but some people find Chanel not very long-lasting.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Just bought 3 colors yesterday 
Orage
Distraction
May 

And I wore it all today hahhaa just for fun and on index & thumb is pink tonic


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Nice color , love sweet lilac on you 
I search up and low for sweet lilac and found in stock on selfridges.com BUT for chanel cosmetic they not shipping internationally &#128542; sad


----------



## dotty8

Rouge Moire


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Chanel names are such fun....


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick word of warning based on my terrible experience with one of the Chanel polish sellers on eBay, username *what_a_wonderful_day*! This seller is the most horrible, abusive seller I have every came across on eBay in my 10 years of eBay experience.
> 
> I purchased a bottle of Chanel polish from her that was listed as "new" and it arrived 80% full. So I contacted this seller and asked her to return the item. I also asked her to cover the return postage as the item was wrongfully advertised as new. She agreed. Once I returned the item, it took a few weeks and multiple emails to her to refund my money (the polish was $70) as well as the postage costs ($6.97).
> 
> Even though I was always polite and pleasant to her at all times, she was rude and obnoxious in most email she sent to me. So naturally, I gave this transaction a negative feedback to warn other buyers and few hours later I received the most abusive email from her (I substituted some swear words with ***):
> 
> F**k you b***h ! Love the it ! You know what I loved the most you kissing my a** like a little b***h for a refund! You are a cry baby! I love having people like you on their knees asking me for $6.97 begging me for pennies!!! That's why I took long!!! I enjoyed the ride. I will contact eBay and have it removed!
> F**k you ,
> Karen
> - what_a_wonderful_day​
> I reported her to eBay, but it seems like she is still selling Chanel polishes. Beware! She is a horrible person and if you buy from her, you most probably will receive a used polish!
> 
> She also re-listed the polish I returned to her once again as "new"! And some poor collector bought it
> 
> This is her profile: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


That is an awful experience to go through! I purchased a Chanel on EBAY a few years ago and had a similar occurrence with a polish listed as new and once it settled it was under the Le Vernis part of the bottle. I ended up selling it just b/c I was so mad and I refuse to buy on EBAY for Chanel. It's difficult when some of my lemmings are on there but I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

dotty8 said:


> Rouge Moire


Lovely!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Tnx


----------



## Love Of My Life

OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick word of warning based on my terrible experience with one of the Chanel polish sellers on eBay, username *what_a_wonderful_day*! This seller is the most horrible, abusive seller I have every came across on eBay in my 10 years of eBay experience.
> 
> I purchased a bottle of Chanel polish from her that was listed as "new" and it arrived 80% full. So I contacted this seller and asked her to return the item. I also asked her to cover the return postage as the item was wrongfully advertised as new. She agreed. Once I returned the item, it took a few weeks and multiple emails to her to refund my money (the polish was $70) as well as the postage costs ($6.97).
> 
> Even though I was always polite and pleasant to her at all times, she was rude and obnoxious in most email she sent to me. So naturally, I gave this transaction a negative feedback to warn other buyers and few hours later I received the most abusive email from her (I substituted some swear words with ***):
> F**k you b***h ! Love the it ! You know what I loved the most you kissing my a** like a little b***h for a refund! You are a cry baby! I love having people like you on their knees asking me for $6.97 begging me for pennies!!! That's why I took long!!! I enjoyed the ride. I will contact eBay and have it removed!
> F**k you ,
> Karen
> - what_a_wonderful_day​I reported her to eBay, but it seems like she is still selling Chanel polishes. Beware! She is a horrible person and if you buy from her, you most probably will receive a used polish!
> 
> She also re-listed the polish I returned to her once again as "new"! And some poor collector bought it
> 
> This is her profile: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


 

This is  quite an e-mail & am terribly sorry that you had to endure a seller
such as this.

I hope that called ebay & spoke with a supervisor. On principle alone
I would contact an  ebay executive. This is totally unacceptable & sellers
who have this abusive mindset should not be allowed on ebay. Period!!


----------



## Maurie97

I had a similar experience....used Chanel. The guy conned me to change my fb offering a full refund after I told him I would keep the polish. I left neg. only one star. He told me he had to put food on the table please change fb. I had to call ebay (at his suggestion ) blah blah. Long story short....I kept polish AND got my money because I threatened him with additional comments on feedback. I said "now that I took the fuzz off the brush....your gonna resell to someone else...not nice". I wore him down. I was pissed. He led me to believe he was refunding and taking the loss on the polish. I had my family read the messages to be sure. He never bothered me again. It was Chanel Taboo and though it looked new.....there was fuzz on the brush and you can always tell when a Chanel had been opened. I called ebay for this dude. ugh.....made me so mad.


----------



## chowlover2

The seller Oz had such a problem with has many HTF Chanel colors listed, when I looked at my list I had several of her polishes bookmarked ( well, no more ) I think she bought them ages ago, used them a couple of times and is now selling at whatever high price she can get. What a seller. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## jen_sparro

chowlover2 said:


> The seller Oz had such a problem with has many HTF Chanel colors listed, when I looked at my list I had several of her polishes bookmarked ( well, no more ) I think she bought them ages ago, used them a couple of times and is now selling at whatever high price she can get. What a seller.



That's the saddest part of it! If she was honest, and just said the polishes have been used, she'd still get the high price she wants for the majority of them and it'd save her the 'stress' (pfft!) of having returns etc. And then to relist them as new!!! 

Some of those polishes I'd love to have, but I will never buy from someone who treats another person like that... she doesn't deserve the sale or the money.


----------



## mymeimei02

I am wearing my Holy Grail polish. ...Cassis cross between a fuchsia pink and purple...


----------



## saira1214

chowlover2 said:


> The seller Oz had such a problem with has many HTF Chanel colors listed, when I looked at my list I had several of her polishes bookmarked ( well, no more ) I think she bought them ages ago, used them a couple of times and is now selling at whatever high price she can get. What a seller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Wow, this woman's listings span the first 2-3 pages in a search.


----------



## JDV

OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick word of warning based on my terrible experience with one of the Chanel polish sellers on eBay, username *what_a_wonderful_day*! This seller is the most horrible, abusive seller I have every came across on eBay in my 10 years of eBay experience.
> 
> I purchased a bottle of Chanel polish from her that was listed as "new" and it arrived 80% full. So I contacted this seller and asked her to return the item. I also asked her to cover the return postage as the item was wrongfully advertised as new. She agreed. Once I returned the item, it took a few weeks and multiple emails to her to refund my money (the polish was $70) as well as the postage costs ($6.97).
> 
> Even though I was always polite and pleasant to her at all times, she was rude and obnoxious in most email she sent to me. So naturally, I gave this transaction a negative feedback to warn other buyers and few hours later I received the most abusive email from her (I substituted some swear words with ***):
> 
> F**k you b***h ! Love the it ! You know what I loved the most you kissing my a** like a little b***h for a refund! You are a cry baby! I love having people like you on their knees asking me for $6.97 begging me for pennies!!! That's why I took long!!! I enjoyed the ride. I will contact eBay and have it removed!
> F**k you ,
> Karen
> - what_a_wonderful_day​
> I reported her to eBay, but it seems like she is still selling Chanel polishes. Beware! She is a horrible person and if you buy from her, you most probably will receive a used polish!
> 
> She also re-listed the polish I returned to her once again as "new"! And some poor collector bought it
> 
> This is her profile: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller



I'm sorry this happened to you but I'm very glad you shared it with us, I will certainly avoid her!!


----------



## Maurie97

Do not buy from FancyFragranceBlowout either.


----------



## Maurie97

This man was not a b*tch though like the above mentioned ebayer but a con none the less.


----------



## Maurie97

I only took one star off this mans feedback and he was not satisfied until I changed it.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Adding My new beautiful vernis 
Orage , distraction and may &#128522;


----------



## Maurie97

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2734033
> 
> Adding My new beautiful vernis
> Orage , distraction and may &#128522;



I keep putting off buying May and I think I might regret it if I wait too much longer.


----------



## JDV

Maurie97 said:


> I keep putting off buying May and I think I might regret it if I wait too much longer.



Me, too!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here is Orage ... it's really a fantastic fall color.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Maurie97 said:


> I keep putting off buying May and I think I might regret it if I wait too much longer.






Ops pls ignored the flaws &#128541;&#128541; 
Do get it before it's gone hehe


----------



## ayutilovesGST

lorihmatthews said:


> Here is Orage ... it's really a fantastic fall color.




Good choice &#128525;


----------



## OzSplannie

hotshot said:


> This is  quite an e-mail & am terribly sorry that you had to endure a seller
> such as this.
> 
> I hope that called ebay & spoke with a supervisor. On principle alone
> I would contact an  ebay executive. This is totally unacceptable & sellers
> who have this abusive mindset should not be allowed on ebay. Period!!



I completely agree! Ebay said they took some action against her, but due to privacy laws they can't disclosed what exactly has been done. Nevertheless she is still selling on ebay. But if she treated me like that, she would have treated someone else like that too. Hope they complain to get her suspended.



Maurie97 said:


> I had a similar experience....used Chanel. The guy conned me to change my fb offering a full refund after I told him I would keep the polish. I left neg. only one star. He told me he had to put food on the table please change fb. I had to call ebay (at his suggestion ) blah blah. Long story short....I kept polish AND got my money because I threatened him with additional comments on feedback. I said "now that I took the fuzz off the brush....your gonna resell to someone else...not nice". I wore him down. I was pissed. He led me to believe he was refunding and taking the loss on the polish. I had my family read the messages to be sure. He never bothered me again. It was Chanel Taboo and though it looked new.....there was fuzz on the brush and you can always tell when a Chanel had been opened. I called ebay for this dude. ugh.....made me so mad.



So sorry to hear about your experience. Why can't the sellers just be honest! I mean we WILL find out one way or another when we receive the item, so the issue won't just disappear. 



chowlover2 said:


> The seller Oz had such a problem with has many HTF Chanel colors listed, when I looked at my list I had several of her polishes bookmarked ( well, no more ) I think she bought them ages ago, used them a couple of times and is now selling at whatever high price she can get. What a seller.



I think she is actually selling a lot of used polishes as new. Some of them appear full, but most have been used at least once judging by the photos.



jen_sparro said:


> That's the saddest part of it! If she was honest, and just said the polishes have been used, she'd still get the high price she wants for the majority of them and it'd save her the 'stress' (pfft!) of having returns etc. And then to relist them as new!!!
> 
> Some of those polishes I'd love to have, but I will never buy from someone who treats another person like that... she doesn't deserve the sale or the money.



I agree with you 101%! If only she was honest! Admiringly, I wouldn't have paid $70 for that polish as it was used more than once. 



JDV said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you but I'm very glad you shared it with us, I will certainly avoid her!!



I think it's important we share our ebay experiences (good and bad) so we all know which sellers are trustworthy  it will make our polish collecting experience more pleasant and enjoyable 



Maurie97 said:


> Do not buy from FancyFragranceBlowout either.



Noted. Thanks for sharing


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> I wore Orage for 4 days without any chipping or peeling. I usually get 5-7 days with Chanel polishes (use a base and top coat too!), but some people find Chanel not very long-lasting.



I wore Orage for 4 days as well. No chipping. It's pretty good 



Maurie97 said:


> I keep putting off buying May and I think I might regret it if I wait too much longer.



I have been putting off May as well. I think it's time to add it to my collection


----------



## JDV

OzSplannie said:


> I think it's important we share our ebay experiences (good and bad) so we all know which sellers are trustworthy  it will make our polish collecting experience more pleasant and enjoyable



I definitely agree with you there!  I don't mind paying the price for a rare polish but don't nail me twice with the high price AND questionable product.  I've gotten a few RBL's that I swear were thinned to make them full.  I can't prove it of course and I probably should've disputed the transactions but it's really soured me on trying to find colors I'm missing.  Luckily I haven't had too bad an experience with Chanels and I managed to score Riva at an incredible price.  It was non-ebay, advertised as used and clearly showing how much was left.  (I'm also not a box collector so that probably had something to do with the price)  

I've tried to switch to buying a color _even if I'm kind of iffy about it_, because knowing me I'll decide I can't live without it once it's sold out and the ebayers start cleaning up.

Like Chanel May, I mentioned a few posts back that I keep changing my mind about it.  This reminds me that I need to STFU and just buy it already!  

So since ebay doesn't allow selling used polish anymore (or did I imagine that?) is there anywhere else to go that you guys could recommend?


----------



## OzSplannie

JDV said:


> I definitely agree with you there!  I don't mind paying the price for a rare polish but don't nail me twice with the high price AND questionable product.  I've gotten a few RBL's that I swear were thinned to make them full.  I can't prove it of course and I probably should've disputed the transactions but it's really soured me on trying to find colors I'm missing.  Luckily I haven't had too bad an experience with Chanels and I managed to score Riva at an incredible price.  It was non-ebay, advertised as used and clearly showing how much was left.  (I'm also not a box collector so that probably had something to do with the price)
> 
> I've tried to switch to buying a color _even if I'm kind of iffy about it_, because knowing me I'll decide I can't live without it once it's sold out and the ebayers start cleaning up.
> 
> Like Chanel May, I mentioned a few posts back that I keep changing my mind about it.  This reminds me that I need to STFU and just buy it already!
> 
> So since ebay doesn't allow selling used polish anymore (or did I imagine that?) is there anywhere else to go that you guys could recommend?



Yeap that's clearly another trick some sellers use - they thin out nail polish to make it look full. That's why I'm starting to go off ebay. I really enjoy my little hobby and believ it's supposed to bring some enjoyment and put a smile on my face rather than make it a stressful experience. 

I think I'm going to pick up May tomorrow in one of the duty free shops  There has been so much talk about this polish, I definitely need it!  I just hope it's not as watery as June. Might also pick up Suspecious and Accessory.  Although I am supposed to be on a polish ban


----------



## ayutilovesGST

OzSplannie said:


> Yeap that's clearly another trick some sellers use - they thin out nail polish to make it look full. That's why I'm starting to go off ebay. I really enjoy my little hobby and believ it's supposed to bring some enjoyment and put a smile on my face rather than make it a stressful experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to pick up May tomorrow in one of the duty free shops  There has been so much talk about this polish, I definitely need it!  I just hope it's not as watery as June. Might also pick up Suspecious and Accessory.  Although I am supposed to be on a polish ban




I'm glad that I could help you to pick May &#128516;.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Let's welcome jean mood
	

		
			
		

		
	



Blue boy - chanel 
And vibrato - Dior hehe


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> I think I'm going to pick up May tomorrow in one of the duty free shops  There has been so much talk about this polish, I definitely need it!  I just hope it's not as watery as June. Might also pick up Suspecious and Accessory.  Although I am supposed to be on a polish ban



May is definitely not watery! 
Oz, let's face it... we are not meant for bans LOL! There's too much temptation!

I would say 98% of my ebay experiences buying Chanel (and Dior) have been positive. But that may just come down to sheer luck... I'm at the stage now where I have to buy from online sources as I have all the polishes released from 2010 onwards. 
You just have to be picky and really careful.


----------



## mallard

I've bought huge lots off ebay and had some pretty terrible experience with both. But paypal disputes are there for a reason and as long as you are reasonable and are prepared to go for the long haul (and maybe have a nail technician friend to turn to when you need a "professional 3rd party opinion"), they can be really good.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Two of my recent manis, Orage and Atmosphere.
> *LeVernis*, I managed to only have to use two coats for Orage thankfully! So I think it can be done  Atmosphere is nicer on its own than I thought it would be, but it isn't a favourite by any means.


Loving both colours on you 
I got mine done in two coats too, but they weren't as lovely & even as yours!





OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick word of warning based on my terrible experience with one of the Chanel polish sellers on eBay, username *what_a_wonderful_day*! This seller is the most horrible, abusive seller I have every came across on eBay in my 10 years of eBay experience.
> 
> I purchased a bottle of Chanel polish from her that was listed as "new" and it arrived 80% full. So I contacted this seller and asked her to return the item. I also asked her to cover the return postage as the item was wrongfully advertised as new. She agreed. Once I returned the item, it took a few weeks and multiple emails to her to refund my money (the polish was $70) as well as the postage costs ($6.97).
> 
> Even though I was always polite and pleasant to her at all times, she was rude and obnoxious in most email she sent to me. So naturally, I gave this transaction a negative feedback to warn other buyers and few hours later I received the most abusive email from her (I substituted some swear words with ***):
> F**k you b***h ! Love the it ! You know what I loved the most you kissing my a** like a little b***h for a refund! You are a cry baby! I love having people like you on their knees asking me for $6.97 begging me for pennies!!! That's why I took long!!! I enjoyed the ride. I will contact eBay and have it removed!
> F**k you ,
> Karen
> - what_a_wonderful_day​I reported her to eBay, but it seems like she is still selling Chanel polishes. Beware! She is a horrible person and if you buy from her, you most probably will receive a used polish!
> 
> She also re-listed the polish I returned to her once again as "new"! And some poor collector bought it
> 
> This is her profile: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller





Wow. What a horrible person!!
Glad you got your refund & as everyone else said - thanks for the warning!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

JDV said:


> I definitely agree with you there!  I don't mind paying the price for a rare polish but don't nail me twice with the high price AND questionable product.  I've gotten a few RBL's that I swear were thinned to make them full.  I can't prove it of course and I probably should've disputed the transactions but it's really soured me on trying to find colors I'm missing.  Luckily I haven't had too bad an experience with Chanels and I managed to score Riva at an incredible price.  It was non-ebay, advertised as used and clearly showing how much was left.  (I'm also not a box collector so that probably had something to do with the price)
> 
> I've tried to switch to buying a color _even if I'm kind of iffy about it_, because knowing me I'll decide I can't live without it once it's sold out and the ebayers start cleaning up.
> 
> Like Chanel May, I mentioned a few posts back that I keep changing my mind about it.  This reminds me that I need to STFU and just buy it already!
> 
> So since ebay doesn't allow selling used polish anymore (or did I imagine that?) is there anywhere else to go that you guys could recommend?





OzSplannie said:


> Yeap that's clearly another trick some sellers use - they thin out nail polish to make it look full. That's why I'm starting to go off ebay. I really enjoy my little hobby and believ it's supposed to bring some enjoyment and put a smile on my face rather than make it a stressful experience.
> 
> I think I'm going to pick up May tomorrow in one of the duty free shops  There has been so much talk about this polish, I definitely need it!  I just hope it's not as watery as June. Might also pick up Suspecious and Accessory.  Although I am supposed to be on a polish ban




I bought a 'thinned' polish of Chanel off ebay.
I could prove it. The first clue was it stunk - Chanel polishes don't have a huge strong fume smell. The second clue was the biggest giveaway - The writing on the back of the bottle rubbed off whilst I was handling the bottle!!!!
I would assume they thinned the polish with polish remover or acetone, that's why the paint came off the bottle! You could also tell on close inspection that the rim around the bottle had been cleaned up.
Made me sooo cautious to buy polish of ebay anymore.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

By the way, loving all of the beautiful nail pics! 


I've missed pages of pics (so too many to list individually) they are all beautiful!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Wearing Secret for the start of this week. I love this nude! It is a little tricky to apply, but if you're patient and careful with your placement you can avoid streaks. Only needed two coats


----------



## KarlBear

Can someone explain the numbering of Chanel nail polishes to me?

Also, who else sticks to buying only Chanel NPs?


----------



## misstrine85

KarlBear said:


> Can someone explain the numbering of Chanel nail polishes to me?
> 
> Also, who else sticks to buying only Chanel NPs?




I don't think there is a specific order. 

In 2011 I only wore and bought Chanel as an experiment, but now I buy what I feel like &#128522;


----------



## QKay

Frenzy.


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Secret for the start of this week. I love this nude! It is a little tricky to apply, but if you're patient and careful with your placement you can avoid streaks. Only needed two coats



Hi Jen, secret looks lovely on your nails, its definitely a beautiful and sheer nude. Enjoy.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

QKay said:


> Frenzy.




Nice color &#128525;


----------



## fuzzybear

I've been off work ill and decided to paint my nail polish cabinet!

Just ordered Sweet Lilac from Selfridges, which seems to be the only site in the UK that has it in stock! Hadn't bought any for a while before today as I wasn't really making the time to do manis!


----------



## audrey11

woo!


----------



## audrey11

omg sweet star is a purply tealy grey-y mishmash of amazingness..


----------



## audrey11

sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno


----------



## babyontheway

audrey11 said:


> sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno
> 
> View attachment 2739313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739314



What?????  You have it???? I love it. I hope I can track this down. It is beautiful


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Secret for the start of this week. I love this nude! It is a little tricky to apply, but if you're patient and careful with your placement you can avoid streaks. Only needed two coats


So pretty on you 




KarlBear said:


> Can someone explain the numbering of Chanel nail polishes to me?
> 
> Also, who else sticks to buying only Chanel NPs?


Sorry. I've never understood the numbering system either...

I buy mostly only Chanel NP. I will get the very occasional Dior or OPI or Essie. But it's not very often. 




QKay said:


> Frenzy.


Frenzy looks wonderful on you 




fuzzybear said:


> I've been off work ill and decided to paint my nail polish cabinet!
> 
> Just ordered Sweet Lilac from Selfridges, which seems to be the only site in the UK that has it in stock! Hadn't bought any for a while before today as I wasn't really making the time to do manis!


That's such a beautiful display you have there!!! Love it. 




audrey11 said:


> sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno
> 
> View attachment 2739313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739314


AMAZING!!!!!!! Love this colour! So happy. Can't wait to get my hands on mine later today 
I was hoping you were going to post pics this morning hahaha! Thank you 

How many coats did you do?


----------



## jen_sparro

audrey11 said:


> sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno
> 
> View attachment 2739313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739314



*dies*  

SO PRETTY!! Thank you Audrey for the lovely pictures as always. Cannot wait to get my hands on this!!!


----------



## audrey11

LeVernis Addict said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!! Love this colour! So happy. Can't wait to get my hands on mine later today
> I was hoping you were going to post pics this morning hahaha! Thank you
> 
> How many coats did you do?




this is 2 but I think I'll put on a 3rd just to see if I can make it even more magical


----------



## audrey11

babyontheway said:


> What?????  You have it???? I love it. I hope I can track this down. It is beautiful




yep just released today in australia


----------



## OzSplannie

audrey11 said:


> sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno
> 
> View attachment 2739313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739314



Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

fuzzybear said:


> I've been off work ill and decided to paint my nail polish cabinet!
> 
> Just ordered Sweet Lilac from Selfridges, which seems to be the only site in the UK that has it in stock! Hadn't bought any for a while before today as I wasn't really making the time to do manis!




OMG! Your cabinet is gorgeous, love your use as a nail polish cabinet.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Sarabear

audrey11 said:


> sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno
> 
> View attachment 2739313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739314



This is amazing! I love it!
I totally forgot that FNO is today... and I won't be going into the city, I sincerely hope that it sticks around for a while  Dam it!


----------



## OzSplannie

Sarabear said:


> This is amazing! I love it!
> I totally forgot that FNO is today... and I won't be going into the city, I sincerely hope that it sticks around for a while  Dam it!



Don't leave it for too long, Sarabear! I was in Sydney on Monday morning and spoke to the Chanel rep in Myer. She told me they will only be getting 100 bottles Australia wide  and they already had over 100 people on the waiting list


----------



## fuzzybear

audrey11 said:


> sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno



Thanks for swatching this colour, it was already on my list but love it even more now!


----------



## audrey11

can't stop staring at my nails. in low light it's a silvery green lovvvvvve


----------



## audrey11




----------



## LeVernis Addict

audrey11 said:


> this is 2 but I think I'll put on a 3rd just to see if I can make it even more magical



Thank you for that. So glad it's a good formula. 

It's so funny - I literally just described this colour as being magical. Then I logged on here & saw you had also called it magical!!
It truly is.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Some bottle pics of Sweet Star


----------



## LeVernis Addict

audrey11 said:


> View attachment 2739548



Gorgeous!!!
I cannot wait until I get a chance to paint my nails!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Some bottle pics of Sweet Star
> 
> View attachment 2739581
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739583



Ridiculously pretty... ugh I want it NOW! Mallard and I's are coming together next week. It's going to be a long week 

Edit: swatches here too- http://nail-ru.livejournal.com/3053337.html


----------



## Sarabear

OzSplannie said:


> Don't leave it for too long, Sarabear! I was in Sydney on Monday morning and spoke to the Chanel rep in Myer. She told me they will only be getting 100 bottles Australia wide  and they already had over 100 people on the waiting list



Ugh I will probably miss it then! I'm not even free until next wednesday or thursday to even go to the city! It is a gorgeous colour, but I won't be crushed if I don't get one. I will just drool over everyone else's swatches haha


----------



## ayutilovesGST

audrey11 said:


> View attachment 2739240
> 
> 
> woo!




The FNO is here in TPF ,  congrats


----------



## jen_sparro

Ladies, found some lovely swatches of three polishes coming out in October-
http://loulou17.livejournal.com/24172.html

I want all three


----------



## Barbora

Is Secret LE or is it now permanent?


----------



## fuzzybear

jen_sparro said:


> Ladies, found some lovely swatches of three polishes coming out in October-
> http://loulou17.livejournal.com/24172.html
> 
> I want all three



Ooh I love Intension, not really too fussed about the other two. Expression looks very similar to Pirate (although I think Pirate is probably a bit pinker)


----------



## saira1214

audrey11 said:


> sooo hard to photograph .. it changes from blue to purple to teal to green to grey in different light. reminds me of a more opaque version of nars disco inferno
> 
> View attachment 2739313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739314



Gorgeous! Thanks for the swatches. Does anyone know when and where this will release in the US? I must have!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Ridiculously pretty... ugh I want it NOW! Mallard and I's are coming together next week. It's going to be a long week
> 
> Edit: swatches here too- http://nail-ru.livejournal.com/3053337.html


Oh!!! It looks even more more amazing in these pics. Look at that multi colour shimmer!!
It's definitely worth the wait  




jen_sparro said:


> Ladies, found some lovely swatches of three polishes coming out in October-
> http://loulou17.livejournal.com/24172.html
> 
> I want all three


Hmmm.... Not really excited about these. They look kinda familiar. 
Though I do like the look of the shimmer in Intention. 




Barbora said:


> Is Secret LE or is it now permanent?


I think its permanent. At least it is here in AUS.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Sarabear said:


> Ugh I will probably miss it then! I'm not even free until next wednesday or thursday to even go to the city! It is a gorgeous colour, but I won't be crushed if I don't get one. I will just drool over everyone else's swatches haha



You might not miss out after all. 
Apparently Sweet Star will be re-released here in November!

http://www.vogue.com.au/beauty/news...g+a+new+nail+polish+exclusively+at+vfno,32401


----------



## Barbora

LeVernis Addict said:


> I think its permanent. At least it is here in AUS.



Thanks! It was actually kind of an unnecessary question because I'm going to buy it tomorrow but I'm really indecisive so I just wanted to make sure in case I change my mind... yeah, I'm weird like that


----------



## karylicious

When is the release date in the US?


----------



## jen_sparro

karylicious said:


> When is the release date in the US?



November I believe.

There is also another special trio of polishes being released in November. They are three reds that were originally released in the 80's. From what my SA has told me they will only be available from Chanel makeup studios (and I assume online for the US). Someone has listed them on ebay already:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Les-...446013873?pt=US_Nail_Care&hash=item27eafa8fb1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Les-...445991453?pt=US_Nail_Care&hash=item27eafa381d
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Les-...446011868?pt=US_Nail_Care&hash=item27eafa87dc


----------



## audrey11

so just an update on secret star.. I didn't bother with a top coat yesterday (time poor, and I usually don't need one with chanel) --- but 24 hours later and every single nail has chipped. so it def needs a top coat for longevity!


----------



## audrey11

just found another red, apparently LE and out in the uk?


----------



## OzSplannie

audrey11 said:


> just found another red, apparently LE and out in the uk?
> 
> View attachment 2740683



That one is from the Holiday collection. Will be out in November.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> November I believe.
> 
> There is also another special trio of polishes being released in November. They are three reds that were originally released in the 80's. From what my SA has told me they will only be available from Chanel makeup studios (and I assume online for the US). Someone has listed them on ebay already:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Les-...446013873?pt=US_Nail_Care&hash=item27eafa8fb1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Les-...445991453?pt=US_Nail_Care&hash=item27eafa381d
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Les-...446011868?pt=US_Nail_Care&hash=item27eafa87dc



Nice!! Thanks for the info  I hadn't heard of this release at all. 




audrey11 said:


> just found another red, apparently LE and out in the uk?
> 
> View attachment 2740683


I think this is the Christmas collection colour this year.


----------



## planetaries

Anyone know when Sweet Star will be released in the US? I'm dying to get my hands on it!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Nice!! Thanks for the info  I hadn't heard of this release at all.



My SA was very naughty and showed me the picture of the collection about a month ago. I didn't want to say anything about this collection until I knew better details for you all in case Chanel decided to not produce them  

Quite excited for them as how often is Chanel going to release polishes they made in the 1980s?!


----------



## jen_sparro

planetaries said:


> Anyone know when Sweet Star will be released in the US? I'm dying to get my hands on it!



As mentioned before in the thread, November for the US and EU 



audrey11 said:


> just found another red, apparently LE and out in the uk?
> 
> View attachment 2740683



That's the Holiday collection polish, we are being blessed with so many reds this year haha!
And just to overdose on reds, I wore Dazzling for the last couple of days. I really love this red, a proper true red. Forgive how dirty looking the sticker is, this is one of the polishes my dog chewed ush:


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> My SA was very naughty and showed me the picture of the collection about a month ago. I didn't want to say anything about this collection until I knew better details for you all in case Chanel decided to not produce them
> 
> Quite excited for them as how often is Chanel going to release polishes they made in the 1980s?!


Yeah, they have been known to cancel releases. Remember the re-release of Silver that almost happened??
Thanks so much for the heads up 
They do sound awesome!!




jen_sparro said:


> As mentioned before in the thread, November for the US and EU
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Holiday collection polish, we are being blessed with so many reds this year haha!
> And just to overdose on reds, I wore Dazzling for the last couple of days. I really love this red, a proper true red. Forgive how dirty looking the sticker is, this is one of the polishes my dog chewed ush:


Looks awesome on you!!
Love the 'Dazzling doggy chew toy' haha!


----------



## JDV

fuzzybear said:


> I've been off work ill and decided to paint my nail polish cabinet!
> 
> Just ordered Sweet Lilac from Selfridges, which seems to be the only site in the UK that has it in stock! Hadn't bought any for a while before today as I wasn't really making the time to do manis!



I love your cabinet!!  Well done!


----------



## fuzzybear

JDV said:


> I love your cabinet!!  Well done!




Now waiting on Alchemie as well as Sweet lilac! Going to have to kick the Dior out of the cabinet to make room!


----------



## Maurie97

Changed my mind, I NEED Sweet Star in my collection. God, I wish I hated Chanel Polish. It is my very favorite and my collection needs to slow down just a bit, after Sweet Star.


----------



## Barbora

So I can't find Secret anywhere in NYC


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> So I can't find Secret anywhere in NYC



Don't worry, it's permanent so it will be restocked! Can you order it online?


----------



## saira1214

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yeah, they have been known to cancel releases. Remember the re-release of Silver that almost happened??
> Thanks so much for the heads up
> They do sound awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome on you!!
> Love the 'Dazzling doggy chew toy' haha!


I know! I waited forever for Silver to be re-released. I finally gave up.


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Don't worry, it's permanent so it will be restocked! Can you order it online?



I found it today at Barney's I never thought to check their beauty department for some reason...


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> As mentioned before in the thread, November for the US and EU
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Holiday collection polish, we are being blessed with so many reds this year haha!
> And just to overdose on reds, I wore Dazzling for the last couple of days. I really love this red, a proper true red. Forgive how dirty looking the sticker is, this is one of the polishes my dog chewed ush:



This is such a pretty red; suits you perfectly. Iam all excited for the holiday collection too.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yeah, they have been known to cancel releases. Remember the re-release of Silver that almost happened??
> Thanks so much for the heads up
> They do sound awesome!!
> 
> Looks awesome on you!!
> Love the 'Dazzling doggy chew toy' haha!



Gosh I wish they had rereleased it  
Haha certainly an expensive chew toy!!! Can't argue with good taste though right? 



saira1214 said:


> I know! I waited forever for Silver to be re-released. I finally gave up.



Yeah, I'm still without Silver... and Holographic. And they are so expensive on ebay :cry:


----------



## BayPony

Audrey...I am being overly bold, but would you be able to do a comparison of Sweet Star and Black Pearl....the green grey description is making me wonder how close they are.  Thanks tons in advance


----------



## Librarychickie

Distraction


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Librarychickie said:


> Distraction
> View attachment 2743668



So beautiful! Love your neat nails as well.


----------



## fuzzybear

Librarychickie said:


> Distraction
> View attachment 2743668



Wow! Love that colour


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Librarychickie said:


> Distraction
> View attachment 2743668



Gorgeous! 
I must wear this one more often. For some reason it doesn't get much love in my collection. It should!


----------



## KarlBear

Chanel is releasing so many basic colours and reds lately (I mean there's still 3 to be released this year). I wish they'd come out with something more interesting... like greens or blues or just some unique colour.


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> Chanel is releasing so many basic colours and reds lately (I mean there's still 3 to be released this year). I wish they'd come out with something more interesting... like greens or blues or just some unique colour.



What about Sweet Star?  That's pretty unique (for a Chanel!)...


----------



## ayutilovesGST

KarlBear said:


> Chanel is releasing so many basic colours and reds lately (I mean there's still 3 to be released this year). I wish they'd come out with something more interesting... like greens or blues or just some unique colour.




Yup so agreed with you as for me , I'm waiting for green .


----------



## fuzzybear

ayutilovesGST said:


> Yup so agreed with you as for me , I'm waiting for green .



I need them to release a nice teal. Had to go over to Dior for Nirvana as teal is my favourite colour and I just had to have it!


----------



## audrey11

BayPony said:


> Audrey...I am being overly bold, but would you be able to do a comparison of Sweet Star and Black Pearl....the green grey description is making me wonder how close they are.  Thanks tons in advance




here you go. ring is secret star, middle is black pearl, index is graphite (which I thought was going to be similar but is not really at all)


----------



## audrey11

audrey11 said:


> here you go. ring is secret star, middle is black pearl, index is graphite (which I thought was going to be similar but is not really at all)
> 
> View attachment 2745842




whoops I mean sweet star.. not sure why I keep calling it secret star!


----------



## Samantha S

Librarychickie said:


> Distraction
> View attachment 2743668



Looks pretty.


----------



## danae

audrey11 said:


> here you go. ring is secret star, middle is black pearl, index is graphite (which I thought was going to be similar but is not really at all)
> 
> View attachment 2745842


Sweet Star is gorgeous. Can't wait for it to be available in the US!


----------



## misstrine85

danae said:


> Sweet Star is gorgeous. Can't wait for it to be available in the US!




Is it certain that it will be for sale in the US?


----------



## saira1214

misstrine85 said:


> Is it certain that it will be for sale in the US?



That's what I have been trying to ascertain. I think my question was missed awhile back. People are saying that it will be released in Nov., but I am wondering where to make sure. I have looked online and haven't seen anything about release date and locations.


----------



## 25wordsorless

audrey, I have seen swatches and thought it reminded me of Graphite, but you're right, it's nothing like it. It's nothing like black pearl either. I even thought it reminded me of Paradoxal, but even that's not the same!


----------



## BayPony

Thank you so very much Audrey...that was perfect.    Sigh, my wallet was hoping it would be close to Black Pearl.  Sweet Star is truly a gorgeous color.  Any better luck with wear with top coat? It was disappointing to hear that it started chipping so quickly....


----------



## JDV

misstrine85 said:


> Is it certain that it will be for sale in the US?



Oh don't say that!  Not listening.  If it's not sold in the US I'm going to have to go storm the Chanel headquarters or something.  :robot:


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Is it certain that it will be for sale in the US?





saira1214 said:


> That's what I have been trying to ascertain. I think my question was missed awhile back. People are saying that it will be released in Nov., but I am wondering where to make sure. I have looked online and haven't seen anything about release date and locations.



100% it will be available in the USA and Europe. 
I have seen a french FNO booklet which lists these locations as selling Sweet Star- _382 rue Saint-Honoré, 75501 Paris and 31 rue Cambon, 75001 Paris._
Also: _"The collection will be available in the Sephora store in Rome and in Milan at the Chanel corner inside the Rinascente"._
So I think it's reasonable to assume it will be available online at Chanel.com and in the makeup studio/boutiques...


----------



## jesajen

*"The collection will be available in the Sephora store in Rome and in Milan at the Chanel corner inside the Rinascente".*


Do you know when?
October? November?


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> 100% it will be available in the USA and Europe.
> I have seen a french FNO booklet which lists these locations as selling Sweet Star- _382 rue Saint-Honoré, 75501 Paris and 31 rue Cambon, 75001 Paris._
> Also: _"The collection will be available in the Sephora store in Rome and in Milan at the Chanel corner inside the Rinascente"._
> So I think it's reasonable to assume it will be available online at Chanel.com and in the makeup studio/boutiques...



Thanks, Jen! Hopefully there will be some more info soon.


----------



## jen_sparro

jesajen said:


> *"The collection will be available in the Sephora store in Rome and in Milan at the Chanel corner inside the Rinascente".*
> 
> 
> Do you know when?
> October? November?



November... please read my earlier posts


----------



## jen_sparro

Wearing Pink Mink for the weekend, I am in love with this colour (VNL isn't as obvious in real life, just wanted to show you all the shimmer ).


----------



## Barbora

So as I was on the hunt for Secret, I finally bought it and wore it right away! It lasted me a week and yesterday I was doing another mani and used this again! I love it so much, it's such a beautiful nude color! And I love how long it lasts, lately all of my Chanel only lasted about two days, this one 5 days! Just when I gave up on Chanel...

But I have to say, even with all my love for it and for red nail polish, they need to come out with more exciting colors!


----------



## mallard

These lovelies got delivered today. I haven't had nail mail in ages!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Pink Mink for the weekend, I am in love with this colour (VNL isn't as obvious in real life, just wanted to show you all the shimmer ).


Very pretty  I wish nudes suited me as well as they suit you. 




Barbora said:


> So as I was on the hunt for Secret, I finally bought it and wore it right away! It lasted me a week and yesterday I was doing another mani and used this again! I love it so much, it's such a beautiful nude color! And I love how long it lasts, lately all of my Chanel only lasted about two days, this one 5 days! Just when I gave up on Chanel...
> 
> But I have to say, even with all my love for it and for red nail polish, they need to come out with more exciting colors!


You're making me want to get Secret... 




mallard said:


> These lovelies got delivered today. I haven't had nail mail in ages!


What a gorgeous set of three


----------



## Barbora

LeVernis Addict said:


> You're making me want to get Secret...



You should! I'm thinking of getting a back-up


----------



## mallard

The Les Rouges Cultes de Chanel trio arrived on my doorstep today!






Basically they're rereleases of old Chanels from back in the 80's! I've done some comparisons with my two bottles of Rouge N19, one from the 80's and the other from the 90's






new Rn19 on the middle and little finger. 80's Rn19 on the index and 90's Rn19 on the ring. All of them are one coaters except I did two coats anyway. What was really noticeable to me was the difference in formula... the new Rn19 was much thicker and didn't smell like death, of course. It also looks... dusty or something, in comparison to the other two.

And Laque Rouge:






Vintage on the index and ring, new one on the middle and pinky.

There is like a shade of difference between the two. The Vintage is a one coater and the new one is a two coater I found. Again, thicker formula too but really lovely to use and I think they did a good job on this one


----------



## OzSplannie

mallard said:


> The Les Rouges Cultes de Chanel trio arrived on my doorstep today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they're rereleases of old Chanels from back in the 80's! I've done some comparisons with my two bottles of Rouge N19, one from the 80's and the other from the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new Rn19 on the middle and little finger. 80's Rn19 on the index and 90's Rn19 on the ring. All of them are one coaters except I did two coats anyway. What was really noticeable to me was the difference in formula... the new Rn19 was much thicker and didn't smell like death, of course. It also looks... dusty or something, in comparison to the other two.
> 
> And Laque Rouge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage on the index and ring, new one on the middle and pinky.
> 
> There is like a shade of difference between the two. The Vintage is a one coater and the new one is a two coater I found. Again, thicker formula too but really lovely to use and I think they did a good job on this one



Stunning job, Mallard!!!

I like the new No19 and the old version of 71.


----------



## mallard

And finally Rouge Flamboyant. My vintage bottle is... really off. I've seen other bottle shots and they're much closer to the rerelease so maybe mine is a bad batch or something? It's still a really nice red (and I actually prefer it to the rerelease lol) but... yeah. Who knows. May need to get my hands on a new old Rouge Flamboyant.






I thought the formula on the new RF was by far the best of the whole trio. A really lovely one coater orange red and it was thinner than the other two.


----------



## mallard

Thank you Oz!  I think the whole trio is really lovely, especially with how well Chanel does reds in general. 

And while these are really same-ish to current releases, there's just something special about them having the same names, and similar-ish colours to the originals. I just wish they were exact dupes colour-wise though, so I could use them on my nails without my room smelling like death lol.


----------



## OzSplannie

mallard said:


> And finally Rouge Flamboyant. My vintage bottle is... really off. I've seen other bottle shots and they're much closer to the rerelease so maybe mine is a bad batch or something? It's still a really nice red (and I actually prefer it to the rerelease lol) but... yeah. Who knows. May need to get my hands on a new old Rouge Flamboyant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the formula on the new RF was by far the best of the whole trio. A really lovely one coater orange red and it was thinner than the other two.



Ooohhh!! I actually love the new Rouge Flamboyant!!! I'm a big fan of orange based reds


----------



## chowlover2

And I need the other 2reds because I love blue based reds-LOL!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Samantha S

mallard said:


> The Les Rouges Cultes de Chanel trio arrived on my doorstep today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they're rereleases of old Chanels from back in the 80's! I've done some comparisons with my two bottles of Rouge N19, one from the 80's and the other from the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new Rn19 on the middle and little finger. 80's Rn19 on the index and 90's Rn19 on the ring. All of them are one coaters except I did two coats anyway. What was really noticeable to me was the difference in formula... the new Rn19 was much thicker and didn't smell like death, of course. It also looks... dusty or something, in comparison to the other two.
> 
> And Laque Rouge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage on the index and ring, new one on the middle and pinky.
> 
> There is like a shade of difference between the two. The Vintage is a one coater and the new one is a two coater I found. Again, thicker formula too but really lovely to use and I think they did a good job on this one



These are the most beautiful red Ive ever seen; the colour is so intense.Perfect red.


----------



## lizbet_at_home

mallard said:


> And finally Rouge Flamboyant. My vintage bottle is... really off. I've seen other bottle shots and they're much closer to the rerelease so maybe mine is a bad batch or something? It's still a really nice red (and I actually prefer it to the rerelease lol) but... yeah. Who knows. May need to get my hands on a new old Rouge Flamboyant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the formula on the new RF was by far the best of the whole trio. A really lovely one coater orange red and it was thinner than the other two.




Mine old Rouge Flamboyant is also dark, just like yours on picture.


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Ooohhh!! I actually love the new Rouge Flamboyant!!! I'm a big fan of orange based reds



Yahuh 

*Mallard*, thank you for the comparisons!! Absolutely beautiful as always


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing Pink Mink for the weekend, I am in love with this colour (VNL isn't as obvious in real life, just wanted to show you all the shimmer ).



Beautiful!!!  It kinda reminds me of Jade Rose...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

mallard said:


> The Les Rouges Cultes de Chanel trio arrived on my doorstep today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they're rereleases of old Chanels from back in the 80's! I've done some comparisons with my two bottles of Rouge N19, one from the 80's and the other from the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new Rn19 on the middle and little finger. 80's Rn19 on the index and 90's Rn19 on the ring. All of them are one coaters except I did two coats anyway. What was really noticeable to me was the difference in formula... the new Rn19 was much thicker and didn't smell like death, of course. It also looks... dusty or something, in comparison to the other two.
> 
> And Laque Rouge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage on the index and ring, new one on the middle and pinky.
> 
> There is like a shade of difference between the two. The Vintage is a one coater and the new one is a two coater I found. Again, thicker formula too but really lovely to use and I think they did a good job on this one



Thank you so much for the beautiful shots & comparisons 

So, I'm assuming these are out in Australia??

I don't have any of these. But I'm not a massive fan of reds. I am however, a massive fan of collecting.... So I'm torn whether I need these or not.


----------



## mallard

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful shots & comparisons
> 
> So, I'm assuming these are out in Australia??
> 
> I don't have any of these. But I'm not a massive fan of reds. I am however, a massive fan of collecting.... So I'm torn whether I need these or not.


I got mine from Hong Kong unfortunately! I haven't seen them out in Australia but I think they might be landing here sometime in October? Maybe? But I think mostly in the big stores and boutiques.

And I think these are pretty special, being "rereleases" of 80's polishes  But I love reds and am pretty biased lol.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

mallard said:


> I got mine from Hong Kong unfortunately! I haven't seen them out in Australia but I think they might be landing here sometime in October? Maybe? But I think mostly in the big stores and boutiques.
> 
> And I think these are pretty special, being "rereleases" of 80's polishes  But I love reds and am pretty biased lol.



Oh great! I haven't missed them then! Thanks for that. 
I'll have to check them out when they're released here


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Have a great weekend to all my lovelies here &#128536;


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samantha S

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2754830
> 
> Have a great weekend to all my lovelies here &#128536;
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is lovely on your nails.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2754830
> 
> Have a great weekend to all my lovelies here &#128536;
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You too!! Love weekends 

Distraction looks beautiful on you.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Samantha S said:


> This is lovely on your nails.




Tq dear


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LeVernis Addict said:


> You too!! Love weekends
> 
> Distraction looks beautiful on you.




Thanks love 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Picked up Expression & Exception 

I'm an pleasantly surprised with both!! Expression is a red for 'pink lovers' like me. It has more pink in it than any other true red I have, yet still remains red not pink. Love it!
It's most similar to Rouge Rubis, but it is more pink based. 

Exception is more unique than I first thought! Don't have another Chanel like it. It's much lighter than Forbidden & Imperial. It is also much darker than Delicatesse. It's kinda like Cosmic Violine, minus the shimmer 

The counter I went to hadn't received Intention. I hope it's being released here! That was the one I wanted the most.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Picked up Expression & Exception
> 
> I'm an pleasantly surprised with both!! Expression is a red for 'pink lovers' like me. It has more pink in it than any other true red I have, yet still remains red not pink. Love it!
> It's most similar to Rouge Rubis, but it is more pink based.
> 
> Exception is more unique than I first thought! Don't have another Chanel like it. It's much lighter than Forbidden & Imperial. It is also much darker than Delicatesse. It's kinda like Cosmic Violine, minus the shimmer
> 
> The counter I went to hadn't received Intention. I hope it's being released here! That was the one I wanted the most.



Congrats hun!
I hope that means I can get them in Perth soon 
It worries me that I haven't heard much about Intention (the beige one)... most of the blogs I've seen have only got Expression and Exception...


----------



## debbah

LeVernis Addict said:


> Picked up Expression & Exception
> 
> I'm an pleasantly surprised with both!! Expression is a red for 'pink lovers' like me. It has more pink in it than any other true red I have, yet still remains red not pink. Love it!
> It's most similar to Rouge Rubis, but it is more pink based.
> 
> Exception is more unique than I first thought! Don't have another Chanel like it. It's much lighter than Forbidden & Imperial. It is also much darker than Delicatesse. It's kinda like Cosmic Violine, minus the shimmer
> 
> The counter I went to hadn't received Intention. I hope it's being released here! That was the one I wanted the most.




Would love to see swatches!  I'm in the US so won't see these for 5-6 weeks yet.


----------



## audrey11

LeVernis Addict said:


> Picked up Expression & Exception
> 
> I'm an pleasantly surprised with both!! Expression is a red for 'pink lovers' like me. It has more pink in it than any other true red I have, yet still remains red not pink. Love it!
> It's most similar to Rouge Rubis, but it is more pink based.
> 
> Exception is more unique than I first thought! Don't have another Chanel like it. It's much lighter than Forbidden & Imperial. It is also much darker than Delicatesse. It's kinda like Cosmic Violine, minus the shimmer
> 
> The counter I went to hadn't received Intention. I hope it's being released here! That was the one I wanted the most.




which store did you find them in? x


----------



## QKay

'Les Rouges Culte de Chanel' are on chanel website...


----------



## sweetmm

Loving the Blues.


----------



## JDV

QKay said:


> 'Les Rouges Culte de Chanel' are on chanel website...



  These are limited edition, right?  Trying to resist, but every time I do that I end up regretting it!


----------



## jen_sparro

JDV said:


> These are limited edition, right?  Trying to resist, but every time I do that I end up regretting it!



Yup! And they are beautiful too


----------



## QKay

jen_sparro said:


> Yup! And they are beautiful too


There are also some terrifically appealing model shots on the website.  Very hard to resist!


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> Yup! And they are beautiful too



MAN.  So I ordered them along with 4 other colors I've been wanting.  I told myself that I wouldn't buy more reds without seeing them in person first (it's the hardest color for me to judge online) but... but... well, you already know how that story ends.


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone know if these will be available at retailers or just chanel? Hoping to buy from Nordies.


----------



## KarlBear

Does anyone know how does Rouge Flamboyant compares to Rouge Rubis?


----------



## mallard

KarlBear said:


> Does anyone know how does Rouge Flamboyant compares to Rouge Rubis?



Rouge Flamboyant is an orange-red and a creme, Rouge Rubis is a red-red and a crelly


----------



## KarlBear

^Thank you. I'll probably just end up purchasing Rouge Flamboyant too, haha.


----------



## Maurie97

KarlBear said:


> ^Thank you. I'll probably just end up purchasing Rouge Flamboyant too, haha.


You know we always do.....end up buying the ones we are asking about.


----------



## Romeos

jen_sparro said:


> Congrats hun!
> I hope that means I can get them in Perth soon
> It worries me that I haven't heard much about Intention (the beige one)... most of the blogs I've seen have only got Expression and Exception...


which blog?
I don't seem to find swatches anywhere


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Congrats hun!
> I hope that means I can get them in Perth soon
> It worries me that I haven't heard much about Intention (the beige one)... most of the blogs I've seen have only got Expression and Exception...


Yep, I agree. I'm thinking that it might have been cancelled from this collection... Hopefully they'll release it in another one soon. 




debbah said:


> Would love to see swatches!  I'm in the US so won't see these for 5-6 weeks yet.


Sorry!! I still haven't used them yet. I have bare nails!!! Been very busy 

I found this for you instead 
https://caramelfrappe.wordpress.com/category/chanel/



audrey11 said:


> which store did you find them in? x


At Bondi Westfields 



JDV said:


> MAN.  So I ordered them along with 4 other colors I've been wanting.  I told myself that I wouldn't buy more reds without seeing them in person first (it's the hardest color for me to judge online) but... but... well, you already know how that story ends.


Congrats!! Enjoy all of your new colours


----------



## jen_sparro

edithw said:


> which blog?
> I don't seem to find swatches anywhere



Here's the best swatches I've found, it's from a Russian blog and she got Intention. 
I have a feeling Intention may be a US exclusive, or as LeVernis says, cancelled from the collection (which sucks as it was my favourite!).

http://loulou17.livejournal.com/24172.html


----------



## Barbora

Ladies do you think it's worth it to get a Secret back up?


----------



## Rosmarin

Hi Girls,
silent reader for quite a long time. 

Intention 633 is available in Mexico and it was available at Vogue FNO in Moscow. 

Unfortunately no news regarding availability in Europe.


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> Ladies do you think it's worth it to get a Secret back up?



Personally, I would wait. Secret is permanent so you have a good amount of time to see if any other nudes come out that you love more... 



Rosmarin said:


> Hi Girls,
> silent reader for quite a long time.
> 
> Intention 633 is available in Mexico and it was available at Vogue FNO in Moscow.
> 
> Unfortunately no news regarding availability in Europe.



Thank you so much for the information!  Sounds like it's going to an exclusive...


----------



## QKay

Paparazzi.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

QKay said:


> Paparazzi.



Love it !


----------



## Maurie97

I need Sweet Star in my life so bad. Any suggestions. Any updates or news? Thanks friends. I figure if anyone knew...it would be here.


----------



## debbah

Maurie97 said:


> I need Sweet Star in my life so bad. Any suggestions. Any updates or news? Thanks friends. I figure if anyone knew...it would be here.




Last I've heard it should be like last year's FNO in the US. Available (very limited) on Chanel.com in late Oct/Nov time frame. They sometimes will also do a specific store exclusive but I haven't heard anything on that yet.


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> Yup! And they are beautiful too



You are SO right!  These are just gorgeous, I can't decide which to wear first!  So glad I got all three!


----------



## jen_sparro

JDV said:


> You are SO right!  These are just gorgeous, I can't decide which to wear first!  So glad I got all three!



Hahaha, I haven't worn any of mine yet either! I think I will wear Rouge Flamboyant first, as I love orange-reds... congrats on getting the trio!


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Personally, I would wait. Secret is permanent so you have a good amount of time to see if any other nudes come out that you love more...



Thanks! I will wait, but I doubt I will find another nude. I've never been into them so I'm glad I found Secret and I don't really have that much time anymore to really go through a bunch of swatches


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> Hahaha, I haven't worn any of mine yet either! I think I will wear Rouge Flamboyant first, as I love orange-reds... congrats on getting the trio!



That's what I ended up wearing first, the application was amazing and so far I'm on day 3 and only a teensy little chip that I was able to file out.  I haven't stopped staring at my nails!

I hope they do more repromotes of classic colors.  coughJADEcough
I'll never stop hoping!


----------



## saira1214

Really tempted to get the les rouges collection, but it looks like another red is out for the holiday collection, Phenix. Anyone have any info?


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> Really tempted to get the les rouges collection, but it looks like another red is out for the holiday collection, Phenix. Anyone have any info?



Yes, Phenix is out with the Holiday collection  Swatch here-
http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/08/18/chanel-holiday-2014-makeup-collection/#axzz3FKpROhZK

Release info from the blog above:
_"The entire Chanel holiday 2014 collection is limited-edition and scheduled to hit counter November 2nd at thebay.com, nordstrom.com and Murale."_


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love Chanel NP


----------



## QKay

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love Chanel NP


Your photo explains why!  Very pretty.


----------



## _debi_

jen_sparro said:


> Yes, Phenix is out with the Holiday collection  Swatch here-
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/08/18/chanel-holiday-2014-makeup-collection/#axzz3FKpROhZK
> 
> Release info from the blog above:
> _"The entire Chanel holiday 2014 collection is limited-edition and scheduled to hit counter November 2nd at thebay.com, nordstrom.com and Murale."_



Oooo this sort of reminds me of Enthusiast, that would be great.

Has anyone seen any comparisons for all these new reds?  I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## saira1214

_debi_ said:


> Oooo this sort of reminds me of Enthusiast, that would be great.
> 
> Has anyone seen any comparisons for all these new reds?  I can't seem to find anything.



Yes, that it what I am looking for as well. I wasn't clear in my post above, but I'm looking for a comparison of all of these reds. I am a red fan, but getting them all may be overkill.


----------



## saira1214

_debi_ said:


> Oooo this sort of reminds me of Enthusiast, that would be great.
> 
> Has anyone seen any comparisons for all these new reds?  I can't seem to find anything.





jen_sparro said:


> Yes, Phenix is out with the Holiday collection  Swatch here-
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/08/18/chanel-holiday-2014-makeup-collection/#axzz3FKpROhZK
> 
> Release info from the blog above:
> _"The entire Chanel holiday 2014 collection is limited-edition and scheduled to hit counter November 2nd at thebay.com, nordstrom.com and Murale."_



Thanks, Jen! Yep, I saw her swatch a couple of days ago. I'm looking to see how this compares to the Les Rouges collection. Even though I love red, I think getting Phenix and Les Rouges may be overkill, but I want to make sure.


----------



## saira1214

US ladies, check your local Niemans for Sweet Star. I was able to order one from Tyson's Galleria, but I think they are now out.


----------



## Maurie97

jen_sparro said:


> Yes, Phenix is out with the Holiday collection  Swatch here-
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/08/18/chanel-holiday-2014-makeup-collection/#axzz3FKpROhZK
> 
> Release info from the blog above:
> _"The entire Chanel holiday 2014 collection is limited-edition and scheduled to hit counter November 2nd at thebay.com, nordstrom.com and Murale."_



OMG!!! Need this!
(Phenix)


----------



## Maurie97

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love Chanel NP



Me too! Bad!


----------



## _debi_

saira1214 said:


> Yes, that it what I am looking for as well. I wasn't clear in my post above, but I'm looking for a comparison of all of these reds. I am a red fan, but getting them all may be overkill.



Yeah agreed.  I have a lot of reds already and don't like buying dupes.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Here's the best swatches I've found, it's from a Russian blog and she got Intention.
> I have a feeling Intention may be a US exclusive, or as LeVernis says, cancelled from the collection (which sucks as it was my favourite!).
> 
> http://loulou17.livejournal.com/24172.html


It was my favourite too 
Fingers crossed we will get it one day. 




Rosmarin said:


> Hi Girls,
> silent reader for quite a long time.
> 
> Intention 633 is available in Mexico and it was available at Vogue FNO in Moscow.
> 
> Unfortunately no news regarding availability in Europe.


Hello! Welcome 
Thank you for the information 
I am happy that it has actually been released in other places. It gives me hope that we'll get it too soon...



QKay said:


> Paparazzi.


Beautiful 




Pollie-Jean said:


> I love Chanel NP


Graphite, gorgeous!! I love this colour so much.




_debi_ said:


> Yeah agreed.  I have a lot of reds already and don't like buying dupes.



I also agree  Would love to see the new reds compared.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> It was my favourite too
> Fingers crossed we will get it one day.



So bad news... Intention is only going to be released in the USA and Russia (not sure about an Asian release). But Europe and Australia won't be getting it. This is from the ColourMeLoud blog:
_"The reason they stated was that the yellow undertones in #633 Intention was not flattering for European skin tones. I will try to ignore their main streaming approach. I want to believe that they had hard time selling their stock of Beige and they want to prevent it from happening again."_

:rain:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

QKay said:


> Your photo explains why!  Very pretty.





Maurie97 said:


> Me too! Bad!



 It's highly addictiv stuff, isn't it ? :greengrin:



LeVernis Addict said:


> Graphite, gorgeous!! I love this colour so much.




Thank you, ladies 

I bought Sweet Star, can't wait to get it ...


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> So bad news... Intention is only going to be released in the USA and Russia (not sure about an Asian release). But Europe and Australia won't be getting it. This is from the ColourMeLoud blog:
> _"The reason they stated was that the yellow undertones in #633 Intention was not flattering for European skin tones. I will try to ignore their main streaming approach. I want to believe that they had hard time selling their stock of Beige and they want to prevent it from happening again."_
> 
> :rain:



What an odd reason. I'm in the US if you need help.


----------



## Barbora

Chanel hasn't released anything interesting in a while:town: Good for my wallet


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> What an odd reason. I'm in the US if you need help.



Thanks so much hun  And yeah, such a sucky reason... but I'm not surprised as Chanel does have some weird ideas when it comes to releases


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's highly addictiv stuff, isn't it ? :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ladies
> 
> I bought Sweet Star, can't wait to get it ...




Where did you find it?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Rosmarin

Thank you for your welcome, ladies :-*

Intention 633 is on order  at Bloomingdales. A pity that they don't ship polishes to Europe. Not sure if they ship to Australia..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> Where did you find it?



Ebay


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Ebay




Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> So bad news... Intention is only going to be released in the USA and Russia (not sure about an Asian release). But Europe and Australia won't be getting it. This is from the ColourMeLoud blog:
> _"The reason they stated was that the yellow undertones in #633 Intention was not flattering for European skin tones. I will try to ignore their main streaming approach. I want to believe that they had hard time selling their stock of Beige and they want to prevent it from happening again."_
> 
> :rain:


Thanks for the info Jen! At least now we know what's happening. 

I'm not impressed. That is a ridiculous reason! Sure, Beige didn't suit me... But it suited lots of others! 
Also, Nail Polish is the one makeup item where you can wear whatever you please - that's what I love about it!!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love Chanel NP


Pretty! Graphite was my gateway polish to Chanel!


----------



## LopreteM

found sweet star @ neimans.... have to say i am a little disappoint! anyone else? the shift is extremely weak in any lighting. it's still a beautiful color but i have no idea how people are capturing photos like this one from front row beauty...

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/wp-co...anel-le-vernis-sweet-star-swatch-review-5.jpg

it just looks like a silvery version of Quartz, again... pretty... but idk how people are making it look so shifty!!!


----------



## mallard

LopreteM said:


> found sweet star @ neimans.... have to say i am a little disappoint! anyone else? the shift is extremely weak in any lighting. it's still a beautiful color but i have no idea how people are capturing photos like this one from front row beauty...
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/wp-co...anel-le-vernis-sweet-star-swatch-review-5.jpg
> 
> it just looks like a silvery version of Quartz, again... pretty... but idk how people are making it look so shifty!!!



It looks like that on me! Multichromes and the evidence of their shift does depend a fair bit on your nail beds. I have a very pronounced C-curve and I think front row beauty does as well. So we get a more obvious colour shift across the nails while someone with flatter nail beds might have to tilt their hand more 

Also lots of practice with photography helps a lot!


----------



## saira1214

LopreteM said:


> found sweet star @ neimans.... have to say i am a little disappoint! anyone else? the shift is extremely weak in any lighting. it's still a beautiful color but i have no idea how people are capturing photos like this one from front row beauty...
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/wp-co...anel-le-vernis-sweet-star-swatch-review-5.jpg
> 
> it just looks like a silvery version of Quartz, again... pretty... but idk how people are making it look so shifty!!!



I can see the purple tones. Looks really pretty.


----------



## Maurie97

saira1214 said:


> I can see the purple tones. Looks really pretty.



I guess in the store and not on the website? Oh gosh, I want this color so darn bad. I don't know how I am going to wait. Good score.


Sorry I posted my question not to the original post.


----------



## saira1214

Maurie97 said:


> I guess in the store and not on the website? Oh gosh, I want this color so darn bad. I don't know how I am going to wait. Good score.
> 
> 
> Sorry I posted my question not to the original post.



Have you checked with Niemans? I posted here a few days ago that it is available there and no one responded. Not even thank you. I thought people would be going crazy.   Haha, more for me I guess.


----------



## Maurie97

saira1214 said:


> I can see the purple tones. Looks really pretty.





saira1214 said:


> Have you checked with Niemans? I posted here a few days ago that it is available there and no one responded. Not even thank you. I thought people would be going crazy.   Haha, more for me I guess.




OMG.........I am super super stoked. It wasn't on NeimanMarcus.com but I was able to call a store in NY and they are shipping it to me free of charge. WIN/WIN. This will be my last NP for sometime, as I need NO OTHER colors but had to have this one. 
I haven't been on in a few days, so I missed your post. The store only had 2 left. She asked if I wanted more than one, I said "no...one is fine". LOL  I am giddy right now. Should be here next week. This is so my color! Grey with a twist!!


----------



## saira1214

Maurie97 said:


> OMG.........I am super super stoked. It wasn't on NeimanMarcus.com but I was able to call a store in NY and they are shipping it to me free of charge. WIN/WIN. This will be my last NP for sometime, as I need NO OTHER colors but had to have this one.
> I haven't been on in a few days, so I missed your post. The store only had 2 left. She asked if I wanted more than one, I said "no...one is fine". LOL  I am giddy right now. Should be here next week. This is so my color! Grey with a twist!!



Congrats!!! I think I misread your first post, yes, it is not available on their website, but if you call, you can have it sent to you. Looks like you figured that part out.


----------



## Maurie97

Thanks saira1214. Yea I was desperate and figured it out real fast. Now only 1 left in WhitePlains NY. lol


----------



## chowlover2

LopreteM said:


> found sweet star @ neimans.... have to say i am a little disappoint! anyone else? the shift is extremely weak in any lighting. it's still a beautiful color but i have no idea how people are capturing photos like this one from front row beauty...
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/wp-co...anel-le-vernis-sweet-star-swatch-review-5.jpg
> 
> it just looks like a silvery version of Quartz, again... pretty... but idk how people are making it look so shifty!!!




Your nails are gorgeous! So is Sweet Star!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LopreteM

chowlover2 said:


> Your nails are gorgeous! So is Sweet Star!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



sorry! should have been more clear, not my pic. sadly looks nothing like that on me! im starting to wonder if people have different versions of it lol


----------



## audrey11

LopreteM said:


> sorry! should have been more clear, not my pic. sadly looks nothing like that on me! im starting to wonder if people have different versions of it lol




if it helps, the more you can layer this, the deeper the colour and shift gets.


----------



## jen_sparro

LopreteM said:


> sorry! should have been more clear, not my pic. sadly looks nothing like that on me! im starting to wonder if people have different versions of it lol



Apparently layering duo/multichrome polishes over black brings out the shift so you could try that too? 

Bought Expression and Exception earlier this week. Currently wearing Expression- it's super opaque and a one coater! Lovely strawberry red colour.


----------



## mallard

LopreteM said:


> sorry! should have been more clear, not my pic. sadly looks nothing like that on me! im starting to wonder if people have different versions of it lol




Did you miss my comment about nail bed curves?  It really does make a difference!

And Jen's correct, layering over black does help with multichromes


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

You gals are so great! I ended up calling 3 Neimans in my area but the final one had Sweet Star! Hooray it's on its way!


----------



## Maedi

I bought Sweet Star at Nordstrom today. Weird how mysterious its arrival and availability is.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## _debi_

Hey what do you guys think about Rouge Fatal? Is it worth the about £30 that I would be paying for it? I've never thought much of it but have just had a better look at some pics and am now considering it. Is it quite brown based? I don't like Dragon for that reason so if it is similar to that I'd pass. 

Thanks


----------



## QKay

Pollie-Jean, your Charivari nails are lovely.
I recently wore:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

QKay said:


> Pollie-Jean, your Charivari nails are lovely.
> I recently wore:



Thank you, Kay !
Sweet Lilac is one of my favorites


----------



## debbah

_debi_ said:


> Hey what do you guys think about Rouge Fatal? Is it worth the about £30 that I would be paying for it? I've never thought much of it but have just had a better look at some pics and am now considering it. Is it quite brown based? I don't like Dragon for that reason so if it is similar to that I'd pass.
> 
> Thanks




Rouge Fatal is one of my favorites - much darker than Dragon but still a 
red (lighter than Vamp or Rouge Noir). IMO it looks great on toes too!

I don't find Dragon to be brown-based at all. Fatal certainly has more brown as it's a much darker color.


----------



## jen_sparro

_debi_ said:


> Hey what do you guys think about Rouge Fatal? Is it worth the about £30 that I would be paying for it? I've never thought much of it but have just had a better look at some pics and am now considering it. Is it quite brown based? I don't like Dragon for that reason so if it is similar to that I'd pass.
> 
> Thanks



Personally, I love Rouge Fatal- but I like brown-based dark reds, and this is definitely brown based! Dragon is less brown (it's more blue to me), so that might answer your question... 

30 pounds seems quite a lot for this polish (it's still readily available in many duty-free counters and here in Aus).


----------



## _debi_

debbah said:


> Rouge Fatal is one of my favorites - much darker than Dragon but still a
> red (lighter than Vamp or Rouge Noir). IMO it looks great on toes too!
> 
> I don't find Dragon to be brown-based at all. Fatal certainly has more brown as it's a much darker color.





jen_sparro said:


> Personally, I love Rouge Fatal- but I like brown-based dark reds, and this is definitely brown based! Dragon is less brown (it's more blue to me), so that might answer your question...
> 
> 30 pounds seems quite a lot for this polish (it's still readily available in many duty-free counters and here in Aus).



Thanks guys.  Dragon looks so brown on me, really sort of murky and blah, I don't like it on me at all.  It looks quite different on me than what I see of it online on other people.  So if you both think RF is more brown than Dragon, then you're right Jen that probably answers my question!!

So I think the answer is that if I see it for a normal price then I could try it out, but I don't think I'll spend that much on it in case.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Beautiful pic of Charivari 



QKay said:


> Pollie-Jean, your Charivari nails are lovely.
> I recently wore:


Love Sweet Lilac on you


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm wearing Paradoxal this week.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful pic of Charivari



Thank you


----------



## QKay

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful pic of Charivari
> 
> 
> Love Sweet Lilac on you


Thanks!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm wearing Paradoxal this week.


You have inspired me to wear Paradoxal this week &#128521;
Beautiful &#128522;


----------



## JDV

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm wearing Paradoxal this week.



The color that launched my love for Chanel polish.  Still my favorite!


----------



## Love Of My Life

All inspiring.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I like it, so I'm posting these pics everywhere


----------



## GlistenSoul

mallard said:


> These lovelies got delivered today. I haven't had nail mail in ages!



Where can I purchase this color? I don't see it on Nordstrom, Saks, Chanel website...only on eBay. Thanks!


----------



## Samantha S

Pollie-Jean said:


> I like it, so I'm posting these pics everywhere



very nice


----------



## debbah

JDV said:


> The color that launched my love for Chanel polish.  Still my favorite!




Me too! This was my "gateway" Chanel (now 80+ Chanel polishes later!). Looks great!


My blog, with lots of Chanel Le Vernis swatches: http://momwhoworks.wordpress.com


----------



## QKay

Still don't see Sweet Star on chanel dot com, but Intention, Exception, and Expression are there.  And a new-to-me color, Mica Rose, looks really pretty too.


----------



## aprilmarch

QKay said:


> Still don't see Sweet Star on chanel dot com, but Intention, Exception, and Expression are there.  And a new-to-me color, Mica Rose, looks really pretty too.


Try Macy's. I went there yesterday and they had Sweet Star!


----------



## JDV

I wish I lived closer to some of these department stores.  Boo.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Pollie-Jean said:


> I like it, so I'm posting these pics everywhere


Beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

JDV said:


> I wish I lived closer to some of these department stores.  Boo.



Fingers crossed you'll get it soon! 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful pics!!!!



Thank you, LeVernis


----------



## misstrine85

Can someone please help me figure out all these new colors? Are Expression and Exeption the holiday look? Or are they a seperate collection? Thanks &#128516;


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Can someone please help me figure out all these new colors? Are Expression and Exeption the holiday look? Or are they a seperate collection? Thanks &#128516;



Sure hun!

FNO: Sweet Star

Rouge Allure Gloss Collection: Expression (635), Exception (639) and Intention (633)

Plumes Precieuses de Chanel (Holiday Collection): Phenix (687)


----------



## RAINDANCE

Hello Ladies. I don't think I have ever posted in here before but I do check up on the Chanel polishes thread whenever I can and I love looking at the swatches and collections.

Many, many years ago I used to buy Chanel polishes and I still have a bottle Rouge Noir from when it was originally released in the UK [showing my age here !]
Fast forward a few years and about 6/7 years ago the Husband started a tradition of the Daughter choosing a Chanel polish as her gift to me for my birthday/Xmas and so Chanel polishes have become my thing again. 

The main reason for my post today is that I saw Sweet Star on her recently and checked locally if it was available. I am in the middle of the UK and was told Selfridges London was the only UK stockist. The Husband often works in London so I asked him last week to see if he would be able to pick one up for me. Unfortunately he was too busy .... but he's been in Dublin this week and I think *he's managed to get a bottle from Brown Thomas* ! 

I know BT do post bags to the UK - not so sure if that's economic or even possible for nail polish but I figured I would post this information today and say thank you to all the ladies who post on here.


----------



## Chanelpolish

Ladies,

My ever so delightful husband has managed to score me some real beauties, 92 Glacé and 92 Luna.

Now, the trouble is, both have no outer lids (as in, the square black cap). All my other polishes do, and these two ruin the picture a bit, so I haven't sorted them into their places within my collection yet.

Any of you have an idea where I could get a few spare caps from? I would take a whole load because knowing my husband, he will manage to score others without lids...


----------



## JDV

Chanelpolish said:


> Ladies,
> 
> My ever so delightful husband has managed to score me some real beauties, 92 Glacé and 92 Luna.
> 
> Now, the trouble is, both have no outer lids (as in, the square black cap). All my other polishes do, and these two ruin the picture a bit, so I haven't sorted them into their places within my collection yet.
> 
> Any of you have an idea where I could get a few spare caps from? I would take a whole load because knowing my husband, he will manage to score others without lids...



Congrats!!

Every once in a blue moon I see caps on evilbay.  Otherwise I'm curious to know if replacements can be found, I have a few that are cracked!


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanelpolish said:


> Ladies,
> 
> My ever so delightful husband has managed to score me some real beauties, 92 Glacé and 92 Luna.
> 
> Now, the trouble is, both have no outer lids (as in, the square black cap). All my other polishes do, and these two ruin the picture a bit, so I haven't sorted them into their places within my collection yet.
> 
> Any of you have an idea where I could get a few spare caps from? I would take a whole load because knowing my husband, he will manage to score others without lids...



Congrats! Luna is one of my favourites 
If you have a good relationship with a SA at a Chanel counter, you can ask them and they might give you a few caps... I've gotten caps before, as has a friend of mine.

Other then that... I don't know where you could get more


----------



## Adais

i really like it


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Sweet Star is on Chanel.com!


----------



## karylicious

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Sweet Star is on Chanel.com!




Don't see it!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Adais said:


> i really like it


 
Could Sweet Star be a dupe or very similar for Black Pearl anyone?


----------



## saira1214

WillstarveforLV said:


> Could Sweet Star be a dupe or very similar for Black Pearl anyone?



No, they are different. Sweet Star is a duochrome that is silver and lavander-ish. Black Pearl is a charcoal grey, green, black (very anthracite).


----------



## JDV

I don't see it either.  OH THE SUSPENSE!!!   

EDIT:  I FOUND IT!!!  Go here and then scroll down!  http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Nails-89313


----------



## Adais

bottle comparison


----------



## JDV

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Sweet Star is on Chanel.com!



:salute:  Thank you!!!  :salute:

My bottle is on order!


----------



## ipudgybear

Adais said:


> i really like it



That polish is gorgeous!


----------



## luv1218

FYI to those in the US.  Went to Chanel.com to get Sweet Star (thanks TurquoiseDoll) and saw Peche Nacree and Mica Rose.  I didn&#8217;t hear anything about these coming out again so wanted to spread the word to those who missed out when they were out before.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

I'm not in U.S but I do checked it too and saw this 




So pretty &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Adais said:


> i really like it



Love Sweet Star on you 
It's such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Pic of a new colour coming soon 

I like it!! 

http://mybeautynotes.livejournal.com/44589.html


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Pic of a new colour coming soon
> 
> I like it!!
> 
> http://mybeautynotes.livejournal.com/44589.html



It looks like a nice berry pink! 
There is also another one called Tenderly (a mauve colour).
Pics from the Chanel runway here (Desirio is the top colour, then Tenderly and last is Ballerina):
http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/03058/nails-chanel_3058021a.jpg


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jen_sparro said:


> It looks like a nice berry pink!
> There is also another one called Tenderly (a mauve colour).
> Pics from the Chanel runway here (Desirio is the top colour, then Tenderly and last is Ballerina):
> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/03058/nails-chanel_3058021a.jpg



Tenderly for me please


----------



## misstrine85

Oh the berry-pink looks lovely &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Adais said:


> bottle comparison


 

Thanks for posting - oh my very very different indeed!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tried it the first time. Now I can understand the hype ! :greengrin:


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> It looks like a nice berry pink!
> There is also another one called Tenderly (a mauve colour).
> Pics from the Chanel runway here (Desirio is the top colour, then Tenderly and last is Ballerina):
> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/03058/nails-chanel_3058021a.jpg


Thanks for the pics Jen! I really like the look of Tenderly too!! Looking forward to them 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Tried it the first time. Now I can understand the hype ! :greengrin:


Beautiful!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Look! A new Chanel green colour!!

http://websta.me/p/838484583608024678_227711598


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Not sure why, link doesn't appear to be working....
This is the pic. I found the image on Spektra, which has a working link to the original.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Not sure why, link doesn't appear to be working....
> This is the pic. I found the image on Spektra, which has a working link to the original.
> 
> View attachment 2790795



Pretty  Really like the bottom left eye quad too LOL!


----------



## saira1214

LeVernis Addict said:


> Not sure why, link doesn't appear to be working....
> This is the pic. I found the image on Spektra, which has a working link to the original.
> 
> View attachment 2790795



Love Paradisio!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Not sure why, link doesn't appear to be working....
> This is the pic. I found the image on Spektra, which has a working link to the original.
> 
> View attachment 2790795



OMG, Tenderly looks *sooo *beautiful ! Paradiso too, but I'm a true purple addict :greengrin:

Thanks for sharing, Vernis !


----------



## chowlover2

saira1214 said:


> Love Paradisio!




Agreed!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## QKay

Two shots, slightly different lighting.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

QKay said:


> Two shots, slightly different lighting.


I love this colour every time I see it. It's so unique & beautiful!!
Gorgeous pics


----------



## ByeKitty

Is it just me or do the Paradisio and Tenderly resemble Dior's Waterlily and Forget-me-not from a few years ago?


----------



## QKay

LeVernis Addict said:


> I love this colour every time I see it. It's so unique & beautiful!!
> Gorgeous pics


Thanks, LeVernis Addict.  It is a fun color.


----------



## jen_sparro

ByeKitty said:


> Is it just me or do the Paradisio and Tenderly resemble Dior's Waterlily and Forget-me-not from a few years ago?



It does kind of... but Paradisio is a different finish and much lighter from the looks of photos. 

I can't believe we're only a couple of months away from Spring 2015! Where did this year go?!


----------



## Librarychickie

Wish I loved this as much on the nails as in the bottle...


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> Wish I loved this as much on the nails as in the bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796401



It looks great on you!  But I know how you feel, I didn't love it as much as I thought I would...


----------



## ivy1026

Sweet lilac


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ByeKitty said:


> Is it just me or do the Paradisio and Tenderly resemble Dior's Waterlily and Forget-me-not from a few years ago?


I thought the same thing 




jen_sparro said:


> I can't believe we're only a couple of months away from Spring 2015! Where did this year go?!


I know!! I swear each year goes by quicker than the last...




Librarychickie said:


> Wish I loved this as much on the nails as in the bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796401


I think it looks great on you 
I haven't tried mine yet. I'm not really a fan of it IN the bottle haha! The collector in me couldn't say no... 




ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 2797213
> 
> 
> Sweet lilac


So pretty


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hey, ladies! 

Does anyone know if Sweet Star is at Macy's?


----------



## sally.m

Pollie-Jean said:


> Tried it the first time. Now I can understand the hype ! :greengrin:



Love it!

I avoided this one for ages then brought it on a whim, I love it now. I think i had to grow to develop a love for nude type colours.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sally.m said:


> Love it!
> 
> I avoided this one for ages then brought it on a whim, I love it now. I think i had to grow to develop a love for nude type colours.



Thank you, sally 
I'll try Dior Palais Royale now. I'm very curious ! Will it be similar to Particulaire ?


----------



## jen_sparro

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, sally
> I'll try Dior Palais Royale now. I'm very curious ! Will it be similar to Particulaire ?



Dior Palais Royale is lighter than Particuliere but darker than Frenzy


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jen_sparro said:


> Dior Palais Royale is lighter than Particuliere but darker than Frenzy



Thank you, jen


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Particuliere - 505 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Adais

Impulse buy but i like it


----------



## jen_sparro

Adais said:


> Impulse buy but i like it
> 
> View attachment 2803742



Looks beautiful on you


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Adais said:


> Impulse buy but i like it
> 
> View attachment 2803742




Nice &#128525;


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Ming #471 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## QKay

Ming is really pretty.  
I just put Secret on.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

QKay said:


> Ming is really pretty.
> I just put Secret on.




Thanks dear , it's salmon pinkish 

Secret does look great on you too 
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I  this color


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


> I  this color




Nice &#128525;&#128525;


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## QKay

"Secret does look great on you too"

Thanks, ayutilovesGST!

Pollie-jean, I think Paradoxal is one of Chanel's best.  Your photo as always is terrific.


----------



## Samantha S

QKay said:


> Ming is really pretty.
> I just put Secret on.



Secret is nice on your nails, suits you perfectly.


----------



## Romeos

hi Girls,

which thinner is the best for chanel polishes? It seems Seche Vite restore is a good one in general but it contains toluene and I don't want to ruin my polishes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

QKay said:


> "Secret does look great on you too"
> 
> Thanks, ayutilovesGST!
> 
> Pollie-jean, I think Paradoxal is one of Chanel's best.  Your photo as always is terrific.



Thank you, QKay


----------



## chowlover2

edithw said:


> hi Girls,
> 
> which thinner is the best for chanel polishes? It seems Seche Vite restore is a good one in general but it contains toluene and I don't want to ruin my polishes.




I can't say about Chanel, but have used the Seche Vite Restore on 2 Dior's with wonderful results.


----------



## QKay

Samantha S said:


> Secret is nice on your nails, suits you perfectly.


Thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

edithw said:


> hi Girls,
> 
> which thinner is the best for chanel polishes? It seems Seche Vite restore is a good one in general but it contains toluene and I don't want to ruin my polishes.



A friend of mine (chanel collector), uses Seche Restore... it doesn't ruin Chanel polishes- it just means they're not 5-free anymore.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

edithw said:


> hi Girls,
> 
> which thinner is the best for chanel polishes? It seems Seche Vite restore is a good one in general but it contains toluene and I don't want to ruin my polishes.


Hi. I used SR on Chanel and it makes it really watery so I wouldn't use it if I were you.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

LeVernis Addict said:


> Not sure why, link doesn't appear to be working....
> This is the pic. I found the image on Spektra, which has a working link to the original.
> 
> View attachment 2790795


That shade of green doesn't usually look nice with my skin tone but I'm sure it will be one to pick up!


----------



## Romeos

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Hi. I used SR on Chanel and it makes it really watery so I wouldn't use it if I were you.


so which one do you use if SR is not working for you?

Thanks


----------



## Romeos

jen_sparro said:


> A friend of mine (chanel collector), uses Seche Restore... it doesn't ruin Chanel polishes- it just means they're not 5-free anymore.


Thanks.
Hard to know what to do - everyone seems to have a different experience


----------



## mallard

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Hi. I used SR on Chanel and it makes it really watery so I wouldn't use it if I were you.



You're possibly using too much SR if it's going 'watery'. All you're doing is readding solvents back into the polish when you use thinner (they do evaporate over time and exposure to air, which is why polishes thicken as you use them more!). You only need a couple of drops. If it's too thin, you can try leaving the bottle open for a little bit to try and evaporate off the excess. 



edithw said:


> Thanks.
> Hard to know what to do - everyone seems to have a different experience



Like jen said, using SR would just be making your polishes non-3/4/5-free. Toluene isn't particularly bad. If anything, it could make the formula of your polishes better than before haha. I've recommended the OPI thinner to a friend before as well and if you're in the US, apparently the Sally's thinner or something is quite good? Just check the ingredients lists before buying them. They should be stuff like... butyl acetate, ethyl acetate, (toluene) and isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

edithw said:


> so which one do you use if SR is not working for you?
> 
> Thanks


I don't use thinner anymore on any polishes. The Beauty Secrets (sp) one at Sally's is the one a lot of other people recommend.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I haven't been on here in ages! Loving all of the beautiful polish pics 


Good to know that the bottle of OPI thinner I have stashed away can be used with my Chanels. 


I bought it just in case I ever needed a thinner, but haven't used it. The thinner itself has actually evaporated a little bit from it's closed bottle!! 
So, I can definitely see why you'd need to replace these solvents in your polishes eventually.


----------



## _debi_

I've used Zoya Renew a fair bit, I think only on Diors though. But I wouldn't hesitate to use it on a Chanel if I needed to, it's always given me great results.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi ladies , I'm so happy finally I found my NP UHG , after 7months after searching this sweet lilac .


----------



## Rachelrose

Hi there could anyone tell me if rouge noir 18 nail polish which has been re-released for Christmas is limited edition. By the way I am from the uk x


----------



## misstrine85

Rachelrose said:


> Hi there could anyone tell me if rouge noir 18 nail polish which has been re-released for Christmas is limited edition. By the way I am from the uk x




I don't rhink it is limited edition. It's always available in Denmark &#128522;


----------



## Rachelrose

misstrine85 said:


> I don't rhink it is limited edition. It's always available in Denmark &#128522;



Thankyou there is no need to rush out and buy it then &#128512;


----------



## Barbora

Rachelrose said:


> Thankyou there is no need to rush out and buy it then &#128512;



I'd say yes there is! haha It's gorgeous.


----------



## misstrine85

Wearing, and loving, Swwt Star. Forgot to out tc on one nail, and after one day this happrned. Why does all my frosty polishes go green/yellow with quick dry tc (different ones)?


----------



## vodkamartini

Rose Confidentiel 491&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sarabear

I haven't posted or read this in ages! I'm so slack!

Also I can say is Tenderly and Paradiso, come at me RIGHT NOW!


----------



## JDV

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing, and loving, Swwt Star. Forgot to out tc on one nail, and after one day this happrned. Why does all my frosty polishes go green/yellow with quick dry tc (different ones)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817687



Oh wow, I haven't noticed that but I'll look for it.  Are you in the sun a lot or do you use any chemicals that might react with the topcoat?  I have to be careful if I use plain rubbing alcohol because it reacts with my TC and I've noticed some hand lotions do the same thing.  I even had one hand lotion brand "melt" the plastic barrel of my ink pen at work!


----------



## JDV

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2817709
> 
> 
> Rose Confidentiel 491&#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful!  Excuse me, I need to go make sure I have a bottle of this in my collection.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2813040
> 
> 
> Hi ladies , I'm so happy finally I found my NP UHG , after 7months after searching this sweet lilac .


Congratulations on finding Sweet Lilac! It's the best feeling, finally getting a polish you've wanted for so long. Enjoy!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

JDV said:


> Oh wow, I haven't noticed that but I'll look for it.  Are you in the sun a lot or do you use any chemicals that might react with the topcoat?  I have to be careful if I use plain rubbing alcohol because it reacts with my TC and I've noticed some hand lotions do the same thing.  I even had one hand lotion brand "melt" the plastic barrel of my ink pen at work!


My goodness!! That's some strong ingredients - if it melts plastic!! Scary.


----------



## steffysstyle

My fall/winter favourites!


----------



## QKay

Rose Moire.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2817709
> 
> 
> Rose Confidentiel 491&#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous color! It looks great on you and with your MBMJ.



steffysstyle said:


> My fall/winter favourites!



Nice fall collection.



QKay said:


> Rose Moire.



Pretty!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Sarabear said:


> I haven't posted or read this in ages! I'm so slack!
> 
> Also I can say is Tenderly and Paradiso, come at me RIGHT NOW!


Hello!! I agree, really looking forward to the new colours! 



vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2817709
> 
> 
> Rose Confidentiel 491&#10084;&#65039;


Pretty!



steffysstyle said:


> My fall/winter favourites!


Nice choices 



QKay said:


> Rose Moire.


Pretty!


----------



## Maurie97

My latest Chanel polish purchase is Secret from the fall 2014 collection that came out in April....LOL. I was nice enough to give it to my husband to wrap up and put under the tree. Can't wait.  What is YOUR last Chanel LV purchase?


----------



## QKay

Maurie97 said:


> My latest Chanel polish purchase is Secret from the fall 2014 collection that came out in April....LOL. I was nice enough to give it to my husband to wrap up and put under the tree. Can't wait.  What is YOUR last Chanel LV purchase?


I scooped up Secret, Sweet Star, and Mica Rose on a recent trip!


----------



## Maurie97

QKay said:


> I scooped up Secret, Sweet Star, and Mica Rose on a recent trip!



Oh yay, you got Sweet Star. I have this one too but haven't worn it yet...imagine that, crazy.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> Oh yay, you got Sweet Star. I have this one too but haven't worn it yet...imagine that, crazy.



I haven't worn mine yet either ush: or any of the polishes released after the fall collection... I don't have enough fingers! LOL


----------



## Maurie97

jen_sparro said:


> I haven't worn mine yet either ush: or any of the polishes released after the fall collection... I don't have enough fingers! LOL



Jen, I totally understand. I have to stop the madness as I cannot possibly wear all of this. LOL I just love it so much.


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> I haven't worn mine yet either ush: or any of the polishes released after the fall collection... I don't have enough fingers! LOL



I have you beat. I still haven't worn Magic or Cosmic!


----------



## chowlover2

saira1214 said:


> I have you beat. I still haven't worn Magic or Cosmic!




Me either!&#128516;


----------



## JDV

I'm slowly chipping through my unworn pile since my polish buying has dropped off dramatically.  I still have 6 Chanels waiting (which is much better than it used to be!) but tonight I caved and put on Paradoxal.  I can't resist the color that made me fall in love with the brand and every time I wear it I wonder why I don't wear it more often!


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> Jen, I totally understand. I have to stop the madness as I cannot possibly wear all of this. LOL I just love it so much.





saira1214 said:


> I have you beat. I still haven't worn Magic or Cosmic!



I buy way too quickly... I have about 80 untried polishes (_I know_ ush and I try to wear three a week. I haven't worn Magic yet... I have worn Cosmic. I'm not buying any more polishes on ebay etc. until June next year now, so I get a chance to wear these polishes LOL! 

Btw ladies- Summer Collection polishes are as follows (source: Specktra):
_Terrana / Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Limited Edition)
Méditerranée / Ocean Blue
Coquelicot / Luminous Vermillion Red
Lavanda / Intense Vivid Violet_

So freakin' excited


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> Btw ladies- Summer Collection polishes are as follows (source: Specktra):
> _Terrana / Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Limited Edition)
> Méditerranée / Ocean Blue
> Coquelicot / Luminous Vermillion Red
> Lavanda / Intense Vivid Violet_
> 
> So freakin' excited


----------



## QKay

jen_sparro said:


> I buy way too quickly... I have about 80 untried polishes (_I know_ ush and I try to wear three a week. I haven't worn Magic yet... I have worn Cosmic. I'm not buying any more polishes on ebay etc. until June next year now, so I get a chance to wear these polishes LOL!
> 
> Btw ladies- Summer Collection polishes are as follows (source: Specktra):
> _Terrana / Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Limited Edition)
> Méditerranée / Ocean Blue
> Coquelicot / Luminous Vermillion Red
> Lavanda / Intense Vivid Violet_
> 
> So freakin' excited


Wow, thanks for the intel!


----------



## _debi_

jen_sparro said:


> I buy way too quickly... I have about 80 untried polishes (_I know_ ush and I try to wear three a week. I haven't worn Magic yet... I have worn Cosmic. I'm not buying any more polishes on ebay etc. until June next year now, so I get a chance to wear these polishes LOL!
> 
> Btw ladies- Summer Collection polishes are as follows (source: Specktra):
> _Terrana / Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Limited Edition)
> Méditerranée / Ocean Blue
> Coquelicot / Luminous Vermillion Red
> Lavanda / Intense Vivid Violet_
> 
> So freakin' excited




Shimmering Chocolate Brown?? Intense vivid violet??? I may pass out... haha

The others sound awesome as well, this is the first collection I've been excited about for a long time.


----------



## babyontheway

Neiman marcus stores are starting to get the spring polish in stock!!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Maurie97 said:


> My latest Chanel polish purchase is Secret from the fall 2014 collection that came out in April....LOL. I was nice enough to give it to my husband to wrap up and put under the tree. Can't wait.  What is YOUR last Chanel LV purchase?


 
Mine were the 3 new reds: Laque Rouge, Rouge No 19, Rouge Flamboyant & the Xmas red Phenix. I've only worn 2 so far, I needed a break from red. Its too many reds all at once!!


Hope your enjoy your Xmas gift


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I buy way too quickly... I have about 80 untried polishes (_I know_ ush and I try to wear three a week. I haven't worn Magic yet... I have worn Cosmic. I'm not buying any more polishes on ebay etc. until June next year now, so I get a chance to wear these polishes LOL!
> 
> Btw ladies- Summer Collection polishes are as follows (source: Specktra):
> _Terrana / Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Limited Edition)_
> _Méditerranée / Ocean Blue_
> _Coquelicot / Luminous Vermillion Red_
> _Lavanda / Intense Vivid Violet_
> 
> So freakin' excited




Now - that's a lot of untrieds!!! 


You must bump Sweet Star up the list though. Its AMAZING.


Thanks for the info about the Summer colours. I am also super excited!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jen_sparro said:


> I buy way too quickly...* I have about 80 untried polishes* (_I know_ ush and I try to wear three a week. I haven't worn Magic yet... I have worn Cosmic. I'm not buying any more polishes on ebay etc. until June next year now, so I get a chance to wear these polishes LOL!



Jen, you're completely to my taste


----------



## QKay

WhitleyGilbert and LeVernis Addict, thanks for the comments.

JDV, that video clip is the perfect response!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Now - that's a lot of untrieds!!!
> You must bump Sweet Star up the list though. Its AMAZING.
> Thanks for the info about the Summer colours. I am also super excited!!



I know! Sweet Star is further up the line, but I've been really lazy and not wearing any nail polish on my fingers for the last week or so 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Jen, you're completely to my taste



Haha cheers hun!  I have issues LOL.


----------



## JDV

Sneak peek at the spring collection if you live under a rock like me and haven't seen them yet!  

http://instagram.com/p/wfj7tghpEe/


----------



## misstrine85

I hope all my aussie friends in here (and your loved ones) are safe.


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> I hope all my aussie friends in here (and your loved ones) are safe.



Just awful what is happening, keeping the hostages in my thoughts! I hope there is a peaceful resolution soon.


----------



## jen_sparro

http://en.vogue.fr/beauty-tips/beau...creative-designer-for-make-up-and-color/24602

We have a new creative director  Apparently she loves colour


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> http://en.vogue.fr/beauty-tips/beau...creative-designer-for-make-up-and-color/24602
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new creative director  Apparently she loves colour




Oh yay &#128516; can't wait!


----------



## chowlover2

Great news!


----------



## KarlBear

Cool, her first collection will probably be like S/S 16 or something..


----------



## audrey11

have you guys seen the spring swatches on colormeloud? pretty disappointing 

http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/12/chanel-le-vernis-641-tenderly-643.html?m=1


----------



## jen_sparro

audrey11 said:


> have you guys seen the spring swatches on colormeloud? pretty disappointing
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/12/chanel-le-vernis-641-tenderly-643.html?m=1



Well, at least we know what they're like now  Thanks for the link *Audrey*!
I feel quite *meh* about all of them... will still buy them though LOL.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

audrey11 said:


> have you guys seen the spring swatches on colormeloud? pretty disappointing
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/12/chanel-le-vernis-641-tenderly-643.html?m=1



I like Tenderly and can't wait to get it !



jen_sparro said:


> Well, at least we know what they're like now  Thanks for the link *Audrey*!
> I feel quite *meh* about all of them... *will still buy them though LOL*.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> http://en.vogue.fr/beauty-tips/beau...creative-designer-for-make-up-and-color/24602
> 
> We have a new creative director  Apparently she loves colour


Thanks for the info  They really took their time filling that position!!! 
Hopefully, we all love her work 



audrey11 said:


> have you guys seen the spring swatches on colormeloud? pretty disappointing
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/12/chanel-le-vernis-641-tenderly-643.html?m=1


Thanks for the link  As it says on her blog - Where did the green go??
I'll still get them all though, cause that's what I do haha!!


----------



## devik

audrey11 said:


> have you guys seen the spring swatches on colormeloud? pretty disappointing
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/12/chanel-le-vernis-641-tenderly-643.html?m=1





Pollie-Jean said:


> I like Tenderly and can't wait to get it !




Darn it! I'm really trying to not buy Chanel because the company is not cruelty-free (or I guess more precisely, because China is not cruelty-free) but ugh. Chanel! I love you! And Tenderly is **exactly** what I was hoping this indie brand LVX Aubergine was going to be for me (turned out to be a jelly and hard to work with). I think Tenderly is beautiful! I will be lurking here to see if it shows up on any of you in the future.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for the link  As it says on her blog - Where did the green go?? I'll still get them all though, cause that's what I do haha!!



Have you seen Sabrina's swatches? I really like Desirio from her pics  (it is a pink so I'm gonna love it LOL)...
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/chanel-collection-reverie-parisienne-le.html


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Got it as a present in the mail today
I'm absolutely in love with it . Feels like I've been searching for this color my whole life :giggles:


----------



## jen_sparro

Pollie-Jean said:


> Got it as a present in the mail today
> I'm absolutely in love with it . Feels like I've been searching for this color my whole life :giggles:



Suits you perfectly


----------



## QKay

Pollie-Jean said:


> Got it as a present in the mail today
> I'm absolutely in love with it . Feels like I've been searching for this color my whole life :giggles:


Lovely!  I'll get this one for sure.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Have you seen Sabrina's swatches? I really like Desirio from her pics  (it is a pink so I'm gonna love it LOL)...
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/chanel-collection-reverie-parisienne-le.html


Thanks for the link 
I love all of them! Can't wait. And, they are all limited edition - I'm sold. 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Got it as a present in the mail today
> I'm absolutely in love with it . Feels like I've been searching for this color my whole life :giggles:


Looks amazing on you! Enjoy


----------



## Maurie97

Hey LeVernis friends....regarding Black Satin. How do you know if you have the EUR. version or other. Also, the "other" is what....Canadian/American. This I forgot. I think I knew it once. Lol


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Hello bought Paradisio today.  Nordstroms Troy mi has the whole spring line and all three polishes.  Tenderly was pretty but not for me.  Saw the new spring line bought the peach blush too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jen_sparro said:


> Suits you perfectly



It's made for me 



QKay said:


> Lovely!  I'll get this one for sure.





LeVernis Addict said:


> Looks amazing on you! Enjoy



Thank you !


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Got it as a present in the mail today
> I'm absolutely in love with it . Feels like I've been searching for this color my whole life :giggles:




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> Hey LeVernis friends....regarding Black Satin. How do you know if you have the EUR. version or other. Also, the "other" is what....Canadian/American. This I forgot. I think I knew it once. Lol



The EU version will say "Made in France" and is a black creme. It is the current version and is currently available worldwide. The other version was limited edition and only released in the USA (hence it will say "Made in USA") in 2006. It has multicolour micro-shimmer. You can only find this version through ebay etc. nowadays


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you!



Thank you


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> The EU version will say "Made in France" and is a black creme. It is the current version and is currently available worldwide. The other version was limited edition and only released in the USA (hence it will say "Made in USA") in 2006. It has multicolour micro-shimmer. You can only find this version through ebay etc. nowadays



Wow, I never knew that! Thanks!


----------



## Maurie97

jen_sparro said:


> The EU version will say "Made in France" and is a black creme. It is the current version and is currently available worldwide. The other version was limited edition and only released in the USA (hence it will say "Made in USA") in 2006. It has multicolour micro-shimmer. You can only find this version through ebay etc. nowadays



Thanks Jen, I was never quite sure. I figured they all just said "France" on them. Mine was made  in the USA and it was my first Chanel Polish, so I know I have had it for awhile. Its quite gorgeous.
I need to use this again before it dries up.


----------



## Maurie97

Question girls (or guys) how old is your oldest Chanel Polish. The talk of Black Satin sparked my curiosity as to how long before I have wasted my money and have to toss a few.


----------



## misstrine85

Maurie97 said:


> Question girls (or guys) how old is your oldest Chanel Polish. The talk of Black Satin sparked my curiosity as to how long before I have wasted my money and have to toss a few.




The first one I got new was Rouge Noir in 2002. I also got some older ones that I bought pre-loved, but don't know their age.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> Thanks Jen, I was never quite sure. I figured they all just said "France" on them. Mine was made  in the USA and it was my first Chanel Polish, so I know I have had it for awhile. Its quite gorgeous.
> I need to use this again before it dries up.



Awesome! I much prefer the US Black Satin tbh, but I'm a sucker for micro-shimmer LOL.



Maurie97 said:


> Question girls (or guys) how old is your oldest Chanel Polish. The talk of Black Satin sparked my curiosity as to how long before I have wasted my money and have to toss a few.



I have some polishes from the 90s (I think my oldest one is Rouge Noir from '94)- and they are still perfect. Nail polish shouldn't "go off" and if it gets gluggy you can use a polish restore to make them new again! As it's just a couple of the chemicals that evaporate over time that make it go gluggy  So no real need to toss unless you've used them up!


----------



## Maurie97

jen_sparro said:


> Awesome! I much prefer the US Black Satin tbh, but I'm a sucker for micro-shimmer LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some polishes from the 90s (I think my oldest one is Rouge Noir from '94)- and they are still perfect. Nail polish shouldn't "go off" and if it gets gluggy you can use a polish restore to make them new again! As it's just a couple of the chemicals that evaporate over time that make it go gluggy  So no real need to toss unless you've used them up!



Thanks Jen, I know I can count on your opinion when it comes to Chanel's. You know your shiz!!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Pollie-Jean said:


> Got it as a present in the mail today
> I'm absolutely in love with it . Feels like I've been searching for this color my whole life :giggles:



Very Pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Does anyone like Kaleidoscope? I've tried it 3 times and I don't see the specialness of it? It doesn't have that spark for me. I feel bad though. I want to love it but can't.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I know its a little bit early...


Merry Christmas to all of my Chanel nail polish friends!!!  :xtree:
Wishing you all a happy, fun & safe festive season.


----------



## Samantha S

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy new year. 

What's your Christmas nail colour? Will you be wearing red?


----------



## chowlover2

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## misstrine85

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies in here &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Merry Christmas to all lovely ladies here


----------



## QKay

Samantha S said:


> Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy new year.
> 
> What's your Christmas nail colour? Will you be wearing red?


I had Rouge Moire on tap but I might go for something light instead, like Mica Rose...and you?


----------



## Samantha S

QKay said:


> I had Rouge Moire on tap but I might go for something light instead, like Mica Rose...and you?



I thought of wearing rouge rubis, but decided to wear dior palais royal for Christmas.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> Thanks Jen, I know I can count on your opinion when it comes to Chanel's. You know your shiz!!



Aw thanks *Maurie*  Just sharing what I've learnt from others far more knowledgeable than myself! 



TurquoiseDoll said:


> Does anyone like Kaleidoscope? I've tried it 3 times and I don't see the specialness of it? It doesn't have that spark for me. I feel bad though. I want to love it but can't.



I think it's okay... I wasn't in love with it either (glad I didn't pay ebay prices!), but I'm a gold girl when it comes to metallics so maybe I'm skewed in my opinion? 



LeVernis Addict said:


> I know its a little bit early...
> Merry Christmas to all of my Chanel nail polish friends!!!  :xtree:
> Wishing you all a happy, fun & safe festive season.



Merry Xmas to you too *LeVernis*! I hope you and your family have a wonderful and safe holiday. Don't drink too much champagne :drink up:



Samantha S said:


> What's your Christmas nail colour? Will you be wearing red?



Merry Xmas to you too  I think I'm going to wear Phenix? But I don't know LOL


Just want to wish all the ladies (and gents) on this thread a wonderful Christmas (or day off if you don't celebrate), stay safe and enjoy the family, food and friends around you!!


----------



## Maedi

Merry Christmas and a wonderful time with family and friends to all you nail aficionados and experts. 
I don't know what I'll be wearing tonight. Phoenix, Malice or Desirio  I need to decide.


----------



## miz.zou

Samantha S said:


> I thought of wearing rouge rubis, but decided to wear dior palais royal for Christmas.




I'm wearing Rouge Rubis and Delight.  Rouge Rubis really is a great (and easy!) color--I need to show it more love throughout the year!


----------



## dotty8

Pollie-Jean said:


> Got it as a present in the mail today
> I'm absolutely in love with it . Feels like I've been searching for this color my whole life :giggles:



Nice  It reminds me of Dior's nail polish called Spring


----------



## pinky70

*zoya oswin for CHRISTMAS !

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL HERE !!!
*


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

I can't reply for some reason lol


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

thanks! It's not letting me quote you for the reply on Kaleidoscope lol


----------



## Maurie97

Merry Christmas to all my Chanel LeVernis buddies. Love having a place to go where everyone is so nice and helpful and we all share the same passion for something. ((Hugs)) to all.&#128133;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Maurie97 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my Chanel LeVernis buddies. Love having a place to go where everyone is so nice and helpful and we all share the same passion for something. ((Hugs)) to all.&#128133;




Hugs &#128143;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

On Christmas Day , 
My nails painted with mirabella in the spirit of orange boxes ! and dior vibrato


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dotty8 said:


> Nice  It reminds me of Dior's nail polish called Spring



Spring is darker , warmer and has more brown / taupe.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Samantha S

miz.zou said:


> I'm wearing Rouge Rubis and Delight.  Rouge Rubis really is a great (and easy!) color--I need to show it more love throughout the year!



Yes, rouge rubis is a very beautiful color. Enjoy.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Merry Christmas everyone! I enjoy the polish talk and look forward to another year!


----------



## Maurie97

Got some goodies today. Todd, my youngest got me Orage and he scored Tenderly from Macys. He got the last a  one and was so proud. I asked him while he was at the mall to just see if they had it. I was going to then give him the $$. Well he lied and told me they had just sold the last one and were not expecting more till mid January. But the sneak had actually bought the last one. My hubs got me Secret but of course I picked it out...lol. Then my oldest Matt bought me May. Im totally set now.....for a long time.


----------



## Maurie97

What do I have on today you ask????? Nothing...I had done a manicure in Dragon and my stupid topcoat shrunk it right up. I was so mad.....err!!! Took it off and was left with a bit of staining on my skin. That polish is sooooo pigmented. What TC do you all prefer with your Chanel's?  Im so fed up with top coats at the moment.


----------



## chowlover2

Maurie97 said:


> What do I have on today you ask????? Nothing...I had done a manicure in Dragon and my stupid topcoat shrunk it right up. I was so mad.....err!!! Took it off and was left with a bit of staining on my skin. That polish is sooooo pigmented. What TC do you all prefer with your Chanel's?  Im so fed up with top coats at the moment.




I alternate between 3. Seche Vite, Out the Door, or Dior Gel top coat.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> Got some goodies today. Todd, my youngest got me Orage and he scored Tenderly from Macys. He got the last a  one and was so proud. I asked him while he was at the mall to just see if they had it. I was going to then give him the $$. Well he lied and told me they had just sold the last one and were not expecting more till mid January. But the sneak had actually bought the last one. My hubs got me Secret but of course I picked it out...lol. Then my oldest Matt bought me May. Im totally set now.....for a long time.



Aw that's so sweet of your sons and hubby!  Plenty of polishes to enjoy now through the winter/spring months!! I didn't get any Chanel polishes for xmas (what is _wrong_ with me?!).



Maurie97 said:


> What do I have on today you ask????? Nothing...I had done a manicure in Dragon and my stupid topcoat shrunk it right up. I was so mad.....err!!! Took it off and was left with a bit of staining on my skin. That polish is sooooo pigmented. What TC do you all prefer with your Chanel's?  Im so fed up with top coats at the moment.



Yeah... I got so caught up cooking the xmas ham (cooked in coca cola mmm ) and then in the morning getting the salads and dessert all done I just left my nails bare :shame: Bummer about the TC! 

Currently I'm using an OPI TC (which is rubbish), but normally I use the Chanel TC- I love it... but I know some people do not get on with it.


----------



## makeupocd

TOP COATS:
Dior Gel top coat (oh, what a finish! You'll tire of the color before you notice wear!) and Glisten&Glow HK Girl Top Coat. No shrinkage. Sooth as glass and great on creams and glitters!


----------



## Maurie97

I got shrinkage with HK topcoat with my Chanels. I sold my bottles. I think top coats play different on different people. Im going back to Out the Door TC.


----------



## Maurie97

*Glisten and Glow's HK Girl topcoat works for many but for me it didnt.


----------



## misstrine85

I love both of Diors tc, and Cult Nails quick dry tc.


----------



## Sarabear

I use the Revlon one which is the multi use, base and top coat. It's really shiny and does the job perfectly for me!


----------



## Romeos

QKay said:


> I had Rouge Moire on tap but I might go for something light instead, like Mica Rose...and you?


I wore rouge moire - very festive colour


----------



## QKay

Here's the Mica Rose...


----------



## Maurie97

Chanel Secret.......an awesome palette cleanser and just a very clean chic color.


----------



## Maurie97

I haven't figured out how to get pictures from my phone directly to this page. Is there a way or am I missing something? It seems I have to put everything to photobucket and then link it here. Is there an easier way? Thanks.
Something happens to the picture between my phone to photobucket and then to here. They look yucky. I would rather go right from my phone picture.


----------



## devik

QKay said:


> Here's the Mica Rose...



Oh that's a really lovely color!


----------



## QKay

Maurie97 said:


> Chanel Secret.......an awesome palette cleanser and just a very clean chic color.


Agreed!  Very nice on you.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Maurie97 said:


> Chanel Secret.......an awesome palette cleanser and just a very clean chic color.


 

I passed on this colour... But now you've made me want it!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of my nail polish friends!!! 
Wishing you all the best for 2015!  


Hoping that we are all dazzled with awesome new nail colours this year.


----------



## Maurie97

LeVernis Addict said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of my nail polish friends!!!
> Wishing you all the best for 2015!
> 
> 
> Hoping that we are all dazzled with awesome new nail colours this year.



You too LeVernis. I already got a new color from Spring 2015 (Tenderly). Have a fantastic NY and be sure to keep here with us. Glad you liked the Secret from Fall 2014. I do love it.


----------



## chowlover2

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## QKay

Happy 2015!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Happy "NAIL" year to all!!


----------



## pinky70

hotshot said:


> Happy "NAIL" year to all!!



You too thanks


----------



## Samantha S

QKay said:


> Here's the Mica Rose...



That's a lovely colour.


----------



## Samantha S

Maurie97 said:


> Chanel Secret.......an awesome palette cleanser and just a very clean chic color.



Yes, I agreed its a clean chic colour


----------



## jen_sparro

I took a month off painting my nails- just couldn't be bothered, but now I'm back!
Wearing Jasmin. I think this is my HG nude


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> I took a month off painting my nails- just couldn't be bothered, but now I'm back!
> Wearing Jasmin. I think this is my HG nude



Suits you perfectly. I've not been painting my nails that often. The last was on Christmas.


----------



## QKay

Samantha S and devik, thanks for the comments on Mica Rose.  I really like its shimmer (not too visible in the photo but distinctive in person).


----------



## QKay

jen_sparro said:


> I took a month off painting my nails- just couldn't be bothered, but now I'm back!
> Wearing Jasmin. I think this is my HG nude


Another color I never heard of...it is really pretty.


----------



## Librarychickie

Flamme Rose


----------



## Mumotons

I have been a longtime lurker to this thread, and thanks to all you lovely ladies sharing such beautiful shades, I now have a little collection going, and it makes my SA laugh when I rush in and tell her "I've just seen the most scrumptious colour on TPF, have you got it in?" &#128521;


----------



## Mumotons




----------



## LeVernis Addict

QKay said:


> Happy 2015!


Rouge Moire looks great on you 




jen_sparro said:


> I took a month off painting my nails- just couldn't be bothered, but now I'm back!
> Wearing Jasmin. I think this is my HG nude


I have been a bit lazy lately too... It's probably good to give my nails a break for a while too.
I have never heard of Jasmin, it is gorgeous!!



Librarychickie said:


> Flamme Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859066


Another beautiful nude colour 



Mumotons said:


> I have been a longtime lurker to this thread, and thanks to all you lovely ladies sharing such beautiful shades, I now have a little collection going, and it makes my SA laugh when I rush in and tell her "I've just seen the most scrumptious colour on TPF, have you got it in?" &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860313


Hello, welcome!
You have a nice looking collection there!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Loving the new Spring colours!!
Desirio is the closest Chanel polish I have to Splendeur, which is great because that's my favourite pink 
Paradisio looks more silver than green on me - but I love it!
Wearing Tenderly today, it is great too. Especially if you love those dusty Particuliere / Paradoxal type shades.
I'm very happy that I was weak & purchased all of them haha!! 


I also finally got around to wearing Laque Rouge, I have it on as a pedi. It's my favourite from the trio of reds that was released recently.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Is anyone else having problems with their Purseforum app? Or is it just me?
Mine has been crashing whenever I click on a thread for quite a while. Over a month at least.


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> Flamme Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859066



Flamme Rose is lovely on you! Can I ask how many coats you did? Yours is so much more opaque than mine 



Mumotons said:


> I have been a longtime lurker to this thread, and thanks to all you lovely ladies sharing such beautiful shades, I now have a little collection going, and it makes my SA laugh when I rush in and tell her "I've just seen the most scrumptious colour on TPF, have you got it in?" &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860313



Welcome to the thread!  Very nice collection you have going there, it's great to see colours on other people before you buy isn't it? 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Loving the new Spring colours!!
> Desirio is the closest Chanel polish I have to Splendeur, which is great because that's my favourite pink
> Paradisio looks more silver than green on me - but I love it!
> Wearing Tenderly today, it is great too. Especially if you love those dusty Particuliere / Paradoxal type shades.
> I'm very happy that I was weak & purchased all of them haha!!
> 
> 
> I also finally got around to wearing Laque Rouge, I have it on as a pedi. It's my favourite from the trio of reds that was released recently.



Congrats on getting the Spring polishes! Did you get anything else from the Spring collection?  I've bought Tenderly and will be getting the other two shortly... really looking forward to trying them on.

I haven't worn any of the Rouge trio yet :shame: really need to remedy that!


----------



## Librarychickie

jen_sparro said:


> Flamme Rose is lovely on you! Can I ask how many coats you did? Yours is so much more opaque than mine
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread!  Very nice collection you have going there, it's great to see colours on other people before you buy isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting the Spring polishes! Did you get anything else from the Spring collection?  I've bought Tenderly and will be getting the other two shortly... really looking forward to trying them on.
> 
> I haven't worn any of the Rouge trio yet :shame: really need to remedy that!


I used three thin coats. It was opaque enough for me after two, but I nudged one a bit.  So, I added a third.

It has an excellent formula, especially for a nude!


----------



## ms-whitney

LeVernis Addict said:


> Loving the new Spring colours!!
> Desirio is the closest Chanel polish I have to Splendeur, which is great because that's my favourite pink
> Paradisio looks more silver than green on me - but I love it!
> Wearing Tenderly today, it is great too. Especially if you love those dusty Particuliere / Paradoxal type shades.
> I'm very happy that I was weak & purchased all of them haha!!
> 
> 
> I also finally got around to wearing Laque Rouge, I have it on as a pedi. It's my favourite from the trio of reds that was released recently.



I can't wait! I ordered both desirio and paradisio..I was really excited for the sea green like..I just haven't felt like Chanel had any fresh colours lately even though I loved their polish..


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Congrats on getting the Spring polishes! Did you get anything else from the Spring collection?  I've bought Tenderly and will be getting the other two shortly... really looking forward to trying them on.
> 
> I haven't worn any of the Rouge trio yet :shame: really need to remedy that!




Yes I did  I also got the beautiful flower printed blush & the coral coloured lip gloss. Gorgeous! 


I still need to wear the brown one that came out lately Exception. It's not really my favourite kind of colour, but I couldn't pass up a limited edition. I keep preferring to use others first. I hope it surprises me when I use it & I fall in love with it.


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> I used three thin coats. It was opaque enough for me after two, but I nudged one a bit.  So, I added a third.
> 
> It has an excellent formula, especially for a nude!



Cool! I'll try it with a third coat when I eventually get round to wearing it again  



LeVernis Addict said:


> Yes I did  I also got the beautiful flower printed blush & the coral coloured lip gloss. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I still need to wear the brown one that came out lately Exception. It's not really my favourite kind of colour, but I couldn't pass up a limited edition. I keep preferring to use others first. I hope it surprises me when I use it & I fall in love with it.



Awesome! I'm still debating between the two blushes and some of the lip colours. I want the Tisse Fantaisie quad and the polishes for sure  
I've worn Exception... sadly I didn't love it- nice formula but it's a brown with brick-red undertones- I like my browns deep and dark! 

I'm like that too *LeVernis*, I keep avoiding untried 'boring' colours (i.e. my nudes and browns) in favour of my others. I need to just get on and wear them haha!


----------



## jen_sparro

Here are the Summer 2015 colours!


----------



## chowlover2

jen_sparro said:


> Here are the Summer 2015 colours!




I LOVE them!


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> Here are the Summer 2015 colours!



Well hello there!


----------



## misstrine85

LOVE all of them! &#128525;


----------



## Maurie97

Idk...its so hard to tell with different monitors.


----------



## jen_sparro

^I think it's fairly safe to say that all of them (with the exception of Coquelicot) look new and different! And make a VERY nice change from the nude, red and vampy trios we've been getting for the last year or so! 

Having said that, not a huge fan of purple or intense light blues on me- but I'll be getting them all


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Here are the Summer 2015 colours!



I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!  

Thanks for the pic Jen!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I can't see Beige on the Chanel Australia website anymore. I'm thinking its been discontinued from this region...
I'm off to pick one up - while I still can.


----------



## misstrine85

I just got a text from my sweet SA. The speing collection have arrived. Will pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I can't see Beige on the Chanel Australia website anymore. I'm thinking its been discontinued from this region...
> I'm off to pick one up - while I still can.



I'm not surprised- it wasn't exactly popular  I still quite like it though!
I hope you like it!


----------



## Lightlikesun

jen_sparro said:


> Latest additions to my collection... I still have eight more bottles in transit. No more polish until July for me (I swear! ).



Your additions are stunning!
I wish I could have Vert Sacrilege


----------



## Lightlikesun

This is my latest Chanel Fantastic manicure I love this color!


----------



## Romeos

Lightlikesun said:


> View attachment 2876630
> 
> 
> This is my latest Chanel Fantastic manicure I love this color!


my favourite colour and there is only a tiny bit left in my bottle now


----------



## chowlover2

Lightlikesun said:


> View attachment 2876630
> 
> 
> This is my latest Chanel Fantastic manicure I love this color!




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## JDV

Question for you guys:  Does anyone have Matador?  I scored a bottle earlier last year off evilbay and I've worn it a few times but for some reason I didn't notice this until now, have I been duped?  Is this fake?  Of all my bottles this is the only one like this...


----------



## jen_sparro

JDV said:


> Question for you guys:  Does anyone have Matador?  I scored a bottle earlier last year off evilbay and I've worn it a few times but for some reason I didn't notice this until now, have I been duped?  Is this fake?  Of all my bottles this is the only one like this...



I have Matador and my bottle is like yours  That sticker is from the early 00's (no CC on the cap means it was released before Holiday 2003). I have a few polishes that have this style of sticker (confusing I know!). Matador is a pretty rare/covetable polish so enjoy it!


----------



## JDV

Ok, whew!  Thank you for letting me know, what a relief!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lightlikesun said:


> View attachment 2876630
> 
> 
> This is my latest Chanel Fantastic manicure I love this color!



So gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lightlikesun said:


> View attachment 2876630
> 
> 
> This is my latest Chanel Fantastic manicure I love this color!



Beautiful !!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> I just got a text from my sweet SA. The speing collection have arrived. Will pick it up on Saturday.


Enjoy your new colours 



jen_sparro said:


> I'm not surprised- it wasn't exactly popular  I still quite like it though!
> I hope you like it!


Thank you! It'll probably clash terribly with my skintone... But I couldn't help myself! 



Lightlikesun said:


> View attachment 2876630
> 
> 
> This is my latest Chanel Fantastic manicure I love this color!


So beautiful!!


----------



## misstrine85

Got Desirio today, will try it tomorrow &#128516;


----------



## misstrine85

Any Aussie-ladies from Perth or Melbourne? &#128522;


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Any Aussie-ladies from Perth or Melbourne? &#128522;



I'm in Perth!


----------



## 25wordsorless

misstrine85 said:


> Any Aussie-ladies from Perth or Melbourne? &#128522;




i'm from Melbourne


----------



## 25wordsorless

I'm so happy, I still can't believe this happened! I bought Riva today at a Trash 'n Treasure market for... (wait for it ) $6.00! 

I got 2 others as well, but tell me I'm dreaming, right? Riva for $6.00!

None of them had lids, but I'm not complaining


----------



## 25wordsorless

I haven't been around for a while btw, and haven't bought any new polish since Sweet Star, before that my last purchase was Azure. I have been busy buying up old stock, quite a few bargains from gumtree and ebay in the last year or so. I'm really keen to buy Tenderly though.

I also finally bought the Chanel topcoat, and I can't believe I never tried this??? My favourite all-time polish was Paradoxal, but I stopped wearing it because it would chip the same day I applied it. So I'm really thrilled that the top has fixed this, and all my other Chanel polishes look even better with the top coat, it just adds a whole new level to them, I feel like I'm starting out all over


----------



## chowlover2

25wordsorless said:


> I haven't been around for a while btw, and haven't bought any new polish since Sweet Star, before that my last purchase was Azure. I have been busy buying up old stock, quite a few bargains from gumtree and ebay in the last year or so. I'm really keen to buy Tenderly though.
> 
> I also finally bought the Chanel topcoat, and I can't believe I never tried this??? My favourite all-time polish was Paradoxal, but I stopped wearing it because it would chip the same day I applied it. So I'm really thrilled that the top has fixed this, and all my other Chanel polishes look even better with the top coat, it just adds a whole new level to them, I feel like I'm starting out all over




Welcome home!


----------



## jen_sparro

25wordsorless said:


> I'm so happy, I still can't believe this happened! I bought Riva today at a Trash 'n Treasure market for... (wait for it ) $6.00!
> 
> I got 2 others as well, but tell me I'm dreaming, right? Riva for $6.00!
> 
> None of them had lids, but I'm not complaining



WOAH that's amazing!!! Enjoy Riva- it's my favourite baby blue 
The other two are not that easy to find either so congrats. I wish we had Trash 'n' Treasure in WA 



25wordsorless said:


> I haven't been around for a while btw, and haven't bought any new polish since Sweet Star, before that my last purchase was Azure. I have been busy buying up old stock, quite a few bargains from gumtree and ebay in the last year or so. I'm really keen to buy Tenderly though.
> 
> I also finally bought the Chanel topcoat, and I can't believe I never tried this??? My favourite all-time polish was Paradoxal, but I stopped wearing it because it would chip the same day I applied it. So I'm really thrilled that the top has fixed this, and all my other Chanel polishes look even better with the top coat, it just adds a whole new level to them, I feel like I'm starting out all over



I adore the Chanel topcoat too! It's so glass-like


----------



## JDV

25wordsorless said:


> I'm so happy, I still can't believe this happened! I bought Riva today at a Trash 'n Treasure market for... (wait for it ) $6.00!
> 
> I got 2 others as well, but tell me I'm dreaming, right? Riva for $6.00!
> 
> None of them had lids, but I'm not complaining



Wow, congrats!!!!


----------



## QKay

I've posted Sweet Lilac before but here it is again, applied by a professional.  

LeVernis Addict, thanks for the comment on Rouge Moire.

Lightlikesun, I'll chime in with the others and say "Beautiful!" on your Fantastic polish.

When in the nail salon I saw someone's pedicure being done with OPI Dim Sum Plum and it looked great.  Any suggestions on a Chanel match for this?  (Fantastic, perhaps, but any of the currently available colors?)


----------



## jen_sparro

QKay said:


> I've posted Sweet Lilac before but here it is again, applied by a professional.
> 
> When in the nail salon I saw someone's pedicure being done with OPI Dim Sum Plum and it looked great.  Any suggestions on a Chanel match for this?  (Fantastic, perhaps, but any of the currently available colors?)



It looks beautiful 

As for an OPI dupe- Fantastic is too dark... I think Cassis (339) is pretty spot on but it's discontinued. Desirio is a bit darker and less purple but probably the closest you'll come currently.


----------



## Lightlikesun

QKay said:


> I've posted Sweet Lilac before but here it is again, applied by a professional.
> 
> LeVernis Addict, thanks for the comment on Rouge Moire.
> 
> Lightlikesun, I'll chime in with the others and say "Beautiful!" on your Fantastic polish.
> 
> When in the nail salon I saw someone's pedicure being done with OPI Dim Sum Plum and it looked great.  Any suggestions on a Chanel match for this?  (Fantastic, perhaps, but any of the currently available colors?)



Thank you so much

I like how Sweet Lilac looks sweet on your nails


----------



## Lightlikesun

WhitleyGilbert said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you! So nice to hear it


----------



## Lightlikesun

25wordsorless said:


> I'm so happy, I still can't believe this happened! I bought Riva today at a Trash 'n Treasure market for... (wait for it ) $6.00!
> 
> I got 2 others as well, but tell me I'm dreaming, right? Riva for $6.00!
> 
> None of them had lids, but I'm not complaining



Unbelievable! Your are soooo lucky to get all three polishes but especially Riva! The other two quite rare too so you're lucky three times


----------



## Lightlikesun

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !!



Thank you so much)))) Pleasure to hear it


----------



## Lightlikesun

QKay said:


> I've posted Sweet Lilac before but here it is again, applied by a professional.
> 
> LeVernis Addict, thanks for the comment on Rouge Moire.
> 
> Lightlikesun, I'll chime in with the others and say "Beautiful!" on your Fantastic polish.
> 
> When in the nail salon I saw someone's pedicure being done with OPI Dim Sum Plum and it looked great.  Any suggestions on a Chanel match for this?  (Fantastic, perhaps, but any of the currently available colors?)



I haven't OPI Dim sum Plum in my stash but it seems Pulsion or Rose Exuberant are quite close to this color.


----------



## Mediana

I didn't get anything from the Spring collection but Summer looks promising.


----------



## QKay

jen_sparro said:


> It looks beautiful
> 
> As for an OPI dupe- Fantastic is too dark... I think Cassis (339) is pretty spot on but it's discontinued. Desirio is a bit darker and less purple but probably the closest you'll come currently.


Thanks!

You are amazing, pulling 'Cassis' out of thin air!!  From what I see by googling images, it sure looks like a perfect match.


----------



## QKay

Lightlikesun said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> I like how Sweet Lilac looks sweet on your nails


Thanks!  And thanks for weighing in on a match to Dim Sum Plum.   I think Pulsion is no longer available, but I'll take a look at Rose Exuberant next time I'm at a counter.  And Desirio as jen_sparro suggested.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

25wordsorless said:


> I'm so happy, I still can't believe this happened! I bought Riva today at a Trash 'n Treasure market for... (wait for it ) $6.00!
> 
> I got 2 others as well, but tell me I'm dreaming, right? Riva for $6.00!
> 
> None of them had lids, but I'm not complaining


That is AMAZING!! You really found treasure alright!!! Enjoy 



25wordsorless said:


> I haven't been around for a while btw, and haven't bought any new polish since Sweet Star, before that my last purchase was Azure. I have been busy buying up old stock, quite a few bargains from gumtree and ebay in the last year or so. I'm really keen to buy Tenderly though.
> 
> I also finally bought the Chanel topcoat, and I can't believe I never tried this??? My favourite all-time polish was Paradoxal, but I stopped wearing it because it would chip the same day I applied it. So I'm really thrilled that the top has fixed this, and all my other Chanel polishes look even better with the top coat, it just adds a whole new level to them, I feel like I'm starting out all over


Happy that you found a top coat that works for you. Welcome back 



QKay said:


> I've posted Sweet Lilac before but here it is again, applied by a professional.


Sweet Lilac looks very pretty on you


----------



## LeVernis Addict

http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/chanel-les-intemporels-de-chanel-spring-2015-collection.html

http://www.beautylab.nl/les-intemporels-de-chanel/


----------



## dotty8

Lightlikesun said:


> View attachment 2876630
> 
> 
> This is my latest Chanel Fantastic manicure I love this color!



Very pretty!  Btw, that was my first Chanel nail polish a few years ago, thanks for reminding me to put it on again soon


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/chanel-les-intemporels-de-chanel-spring-2015-collection.html
> 
> http://www.beautylab.nl/les-intemporels-de-chanel/



Get your name on the list hun! Going to be similar in availability as Sweet Star 
ps. swatches make it look like Silver to me!!!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge Flamboyant  







Really love this red!


----------



## cynner

LeVernis Addict said:


> http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/chanel-les-intemporels-de-chanel-spring-2015-collection.html
> 
> http://www.beautylab.nl/les-intemporels-de-chanel/


Ordered Intemporel off Ebay, it was delivered today, only 4 days in transit from Hong Kong 

It's a 'pure' silver color. Slightly brush-strokey, but not too bad. I could've been a bit more patient with application too.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Get your name on the list hun! Going to be similar in availability as Sweet Star
> ps. swatches make it look like Silver to me!!!


Thanks for the heads up! I only just logged back in today... I didn't realise it was being released so soon!!
Lucky for me I was still able to pick one up on the weekend  It is gorgeous!! 


I'd love to know how it compares to Silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









roundandround said:


> Chanel Rouge Flamboyant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love this red!


It looks beautiful on you 



cynner said:


> Ordered Intemporel off Ebay, it was delivered today, only 4 days in transit from Hong Kong
> 
> It's a 'pure' silver color. Slightly brush-strokey, but not too bad. I could've been a bit more patient with application too.


Enjoy!!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I only just logged back in today... I didn't realise it was being released so soon!!
> Lucky for me I was still able to pick one up on the weekend  It is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> I'd love to know how it compares to Silver



Is it already released here? 
I'm waiting for a call from the boutique to pay for mine and have it shipped here.
A friend of mine has Silver and also Intemporel. Intemporel lacks the mirror-like quality that Silver has and is brushstroke prone (so more metallic)- judging from her description


----------



## jen_sparro

Been wearing Intention for the last four days. It pulls very orange on me, but it's a nice enough nude...


----------



## QKay

jen_sparro said:


> Been wearing Intention for the last four days. It pulls very orange on me, but it's a nice enough nude...


Very pretty!


----------



## bagshopr

Does anyone know when the Summer colors will be released in the US?


----------



## babyontheway

Just bought intemporel on Chanel.com for any us ladies wanting it


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Is it already released here?
> I'm waiting for a call from the boutique to pay for mine and have it shipped here.
> A friend of mine has Silver and also Intemporel. Intemporel lacks the mirror-like quality that Silver has and is brushstroke prone (so more metallic)- judging from her description


Yes it sure is! I was shocked as well. Asked about it & they had it, I really wasn't expecting that!!
I'd call the boutique if I were you. 



jen_sparro said:


> Been wearing Intention for the last four days. It pulls very orange on me, but it's a nice enough nude...


Very nice!! I would've liked this one to be released here.


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> Is it already released here?
> I'm waiting for a call from the boutique to pay for mine and have it shipped here.
> A friend of mine has Silver and also Intemporel. Intemporel lacks the mirror-like quality that Silver has and is brushstroke prone (so more metallic)- judging from her description



I'm wondering if Intemporel is the alleged "re-release" of Silver that we have been waiting for over the past couple of years. Disappointed to hear that Intemporel is just a straight brush-strokey metallic. I was hoping for the mirror-like, smoothness of Silver. Uggh, guess I will have to continue to stalk for Silver. Boo!


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> I'm wondering if Intemporel is the alleged "re-release" of Silver that we have been waiting for over the past couple of years. Disappointed to hear that Intemporel is just a straight brush-strokey metallic. I was hoping for the mirror-like, smoothness of Silver. Uggh, guess I will have to continue to stalk for Silver. Boo!



That was my hope too *Saira*  But no cigar unfortunately!


----------



## Barbora

Ladies, how are your experiences with Accessoire? I tried this color at the salon the other day and it started to chip on the second day! When I use Chanel by myself (I do my own manis 90% of the time) I always get a good wear. I was wondering if it might be this color in particular? Thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> Ladies, how are your experiences with Accessoire? I tried this color at the salon the other day and it started to chip on the second day! When I use Chanel by myself (I do my own manis 90% of the time) I always get a good wear. I was wondering if it might be this color in particular? Thanks!



I've worn it on my toes before (have yet to do fingers)- it lasted really well, no chips.
I always find my at-home manis last better than salon ones. 
Maybe it has something to do with the base/top coat they used?


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> I've worn it on my toes before (have yet to do fingers)- it lasted really well, no chips.
> I always find my at-home manis last better than salon ones.
> Maybe it has something to do with the base/top coat they used?



I don't think so. I go to the Jin Soon Spa and all of my other manicures (Jin Soon colors) lasted an entire week! They use their base coat and usually Seche Vite top coat which I use as well. I miss painting my nails at home but their treatments are so relaxing, it's hard not to go

On another note, I bought a back-up of Secret today! Now I can go back to wearing it without any worry of running out


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> I don't think so. I go to the Jin Soon Spa and all of my other manicures (Jin Soon colors) lasted an entire week! They use their base coat and usually Seche Vite top coat which I use as well. I miss painting my nails at home but their treatments are so relaxing, it's hard not to go
> 
> On another note, I bought a back-up of Secret today! Now I can go back to wearing it without any worry of running out



Oh okay! I guess it must be the polish then? I find Chanel either wears like iron on me but certain Chanel polishes becomes chip-city within a day or two (Delight I'm looking at you! )... maybe it's just body chemistry.

And yay to a backup!  It's a nice feeling knowing you can wear a polish as much as you want. I'm currently hunting for a backup of Black Pearl as it's my favourite winter polish and now it's DC'ed.


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Oh okay! I guess it must be the polish then? I find Chanel either wears like iron on me but certain Chanel polishes becomes chip-city within a day or two (Delight I'm looking at you! )... maybe it's just body chemistry.
> 
> And yay to a backup!  It's a nice feeling knowing you can wear a polish as much as you want. I'm currently hunting for a backup of Black Pearl as it's my favourite winter polish and now it's DC'ed.



It might be. I agree that a lot of it is body chemistry! What lasts on me, doesn't last on my sister so I absolutely agree!

Good luck finding Black Pearl! I would love a back up of Chanel Fire, that was my go-to red! Ah, isn't it a struggle with discontinued nail polishes?:shame:


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> It might be. I agree that a lot of it is body chemistry! What lasts on me, doesn't last on my sister so I absolutely agree!
> 
> Good luck finding Black Pearl! I would love a back up of Chanel Fire, that was my go-to red! Ah, isn't it a struggle with discontinued nail polishes?:shame:



Fire is such a great red! I hope you find it too 
Yes indeed, discontinued polishes are a pain to hunt down (at a reasonable price!)... so I just buy whatever Chanel releases now to avoid the hassle  Those marketing ploys work so well on me haha!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I just received Blue Satin in the mail and I'm having second thoughts. It's just so dark, almost black. This is just one coat.


----------



## Sweet Moli

Hello 

This is *Chanel Orage* on my nails :


----------



## jen_sparro

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I just received Blue Satin in the mail and I'm having second thoughts. It's just so dark, almost black. This is just one coat.
> 
> View attachment 2910262



I love Blue Satin, I will say it's not the most unique colour and yes it does look black in most lights BUT wear it in summer and watch it light up  And it's discontinued now... so reason enough to hang onto it 



Sweet Moli said:


> Hello
> 
> This is *Chanel Orage* on my nails :
> View attachment 2910287



Cool nail art!


----------



## chowlover2

Sweet Moli said:


> Hello
> 
> This is *Chanel Orage* on my nails :
> View attachment 2910287




Gorgeous nail art, you're very talented!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Sweet Moli*, cool designs.



jen_sparro said:


> I love Blue Satin, I will say it's not the most unique colour and yes it does look black in most lights BUT wear it in summer and watch it light up  And it's discontinued now... so reason enough to hang onto it



I think you're right.  I'm going to keep it for now and give it another go in the summer. Thanks.


----------



## JDV

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Sweet Moli*, cool designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right.  I'm going to keep it for now and give it another go in the summer. Thanks.



I'll have to try this, too.  I was hoping for a gorgeous glowy dark navy.


----------



## Sweet Moli

Thanks girls


----------



## bluejinx

I need your help. What is the site with all the old Chanel and Dior polishes for sale? A beauty site that sells both testers and regualr ones. International shipping free with either 100 or 150 in sales? Driving me nuts!


----------



## jen_sparro

bluejinx said:


> I need your help. What is the site with all the old Chanel and Dior polishes for sale? A beauty site that sells both testers and regualr ones. International shipping free with either 100 or 150 in sales? Driving me nuts!



This one? 
http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

bluejinx said:


> I need your help. What is the site with all the old Chanel and Dior polishes for sale? A beauty site that sells both testers and regualr ones. International shipping free with either 100 or 150 in sales? Driving me nuts!



Izzy's came to mind


----------



## bluejinx

jen_sparro said:


> Is it already released here?
> I'm waiting for a call from the boutique to pay for mine and have it shipped here.
> A friend of mine has Silver and also Intemporel. Intemporel lacks the mirror-like quality that Silver has and is brushstroke prone (so more metallic)- judging from her description





TurquoiseDoll said:


> Izzy's came to mind





jen_sparro said:


> This one?
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com




YES!!!!!!! Thank you everyone!


----------



## misstrine85

Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Grande Latte

misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786



OMG. I know Chanel colors are beautiful and hard to resist, but you look like you own the store! 

Yes, all the colors seem "different" and "necessary". Thanks for sharing. I'm going to save your picture so that the next time DH complains about my obsession with nail colors, I can honestly say other people are more serious addicts. Hahaha.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I just received Blue Satin in the mail and I'm having second thoughts. It's just so dark, almost black. This is just one coat.
> 
> View attachment 2910262


I love it on you 
I find you can actually get away with one thickly applied coat & it will stay looking more blue. Unfortunately sometimes it is a little patchy looking in the sun.



Sweet Moli said:


> Hello
> 
> This is *Chanel Orage* on my nails :
> View attachment 2910287


Stunning nail art!! Orage looks lovely on you 



misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786


Awesome!!! I LOVE looking at other peoples collections!! 


Are they the Ikea Helmer drawers?? I was thinking of getting those.
I'm officially out of space using my current storage solution - and I'm sure not going to stop buying Chanel Polishes hahahaha!!!!


----------



## devik

misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786



Great collection!

Are the ones lined up in front the backups?

What do the different colored flags mean?

Do you have a favorite color???


----------



## misstrine85

LeVernis Addict said:


> I love it on you
> I find you can actually get away with one thickly applied coat & it will stay looking more blue. Unfortunately sometimes it is a little patchy looking in the sun.
> 
> 
> Stunning nail art!! Orage looks lovely on you
> 
> 
> Awesome!!! I LOVE looking at other peoples collections!!
> 
> 
> Are they the Ikea Helmer drawers?? I was thinking of getting those.
> I'm officially out of space using my current storage solution - and I'm sure not going to stop buying Chanel Polishes hahahaha!!!!




Yes they are. Love my Helmer - keeps everything in order &#128516; 

I think IKEA is reinventing it, so wait before purchasing.


----------



## Maurie97

misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786


You have an amazing stash! I have a little more than a 1/3 of that. I love my Chanel's. Thanks for sharing your picture with us. What's your favorite?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

LeVernis Addict said:


> I love it on you
> I find you can actually get away with one thickly applied coat & it will stay looking more blue. Unfortunately sometimes it is a little patchy looking in the sun.



Thanks. I'll try to report back on it this summer.



misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786



Wow! You have a great collection. I'm curious about your organization system. What do the color coded tabs mean?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786




 Great collection ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## misstrine85

Grande Latte said:


> OMG. I know Chanel colors are beautiful and hard to resist, but you look like you own the store!
> 
> Yes, all the colors seem "different" and "necessary". Thanks for sharing. I'm going to save your picture so that the next time DH complains about my obsession with nail colors, I can honestly say other people are more serious addicts. Hahaha.




Happy to help &#128516;


----------



## misstrine85

devik said:


> Great collection!
> 
> Are the ones lined up in front the backups?
> 
> What do the different colored flags mean?
> 
> Do you have a favorite color???




The ones in the front are new ones that I haven't made room for yet. And the post-its are for alphabetizing &#128522; 

Don't have a favorite, but Morning Rose is a staple in spring/summer and Malice in fall/winter &#128522;


----------



## misstrine85

Pollie-Jean said:


> Great collection ! Thanks for sharing !




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## misstrine85

Maurie97 said:


> You have an amazing stash! I have a little more than a 1/3 of that. I love my Chanel's. Thanks for sharing your picture with us. What's your favorite?




Thanks &#128522; no, don't have a favorite. But Morning Rose is a staple in speing/summer and Malice in fall/winter &#128522;


----------



## misstrine85

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Thanks. I'll try to report back on it this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You have a great collection. I'm curious about your organization system. What do the color coded tabs mean?




Thanks &#128522; the post-its are for alphabetizing &#128522;


----------



## devik

misstrine85 said:


> The ones in the front are new ones that I haven't made room for yet. And the post-its are for alphabetizing &#128522;
> 
> Don't have a favorite, but Morning Rose is a staple in spring/summer and Malice in fall/winter &#128522;



If you ever feel inspired to do an open shot of all the bottles, I think you might make some of us ladies here faint.


----------



## Maurie97

misstrine85 said:


> Thanks &#128522; no, don't have a favorite. But Morning Rose is a staple in speing/summer and Malice in fall/winter &#128522;


 


Malice is almost too gorgeous to use up . LOL The one Chanel that I will never regret buying.


----------



## uhpharm01

misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786



Wow


----------



## sally.m

A quick messy change of colour before I get my acrylics refilled

Chanel intemporel


----------



## jen_sparro

Went on a bit of a break from nail polish while I moved into my new place but now I'm back!  Here's Paradisio... I don't like it at all :no-good:


----------



## misstrine85

Wearing Fuchsia Twirl &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## QKay

jen_sparro said:


> Went on a bit of a break from nail polish while I moved into my new place but now I'm back!  Here's Paradisio... I don't like it at all :no-good:


It looks fresh and pretty...


----------



## 25wordsorless

first swatches, Mediterranee Summer: 
http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/03/17...5-collection-polish-swatches-and-comparisons/

I'm not sure I love any??? Lavanda looks intriguing...

Jen I really like that on you!


----------



## unluckystars

25wordsorless said:


> first swatches, Mediterranee Summer:
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/03/17...5-collection-polish-swatches-and-comparisons/
> 
> I'm not sure I love any??? Lavanda looks intriguing...
> 
> Jen I really like that on you!



I need the blue one!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm in love with all of them![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lightlikesun

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Fuchsia Twirl [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932034




How I like this fuchsia shade Looks so great![emoji106]


----------



## Lightlikesun

misstrine85 said:


> Took a picture of my collection. 182 plus backups [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920786




Your collection is just amazing! [emoji106]
What dupes do you have?


----------



## devik

chowlover2 said:


> I'm in love with all of them![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



+1 a lot.


----------



## sally.m

I have been desperate for a chanel Purple. I must have it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awesome....finally some interesting colors definitely want Mediterranee Summer collection. ....wearing Bel Argus ....hadn't worn it in a while I forgot how multi dimensional it is....love it.


----------



## _debi_

25wordsorless said:


> first swatches, Mediterranee Summer:
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/03/17...5-collection-polish-swatches-and-comparisons/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I love any??? Lavanda looks intriguing...
> 
> 
> 
> Jen I really like that on you!




oh my... I LOVE all of them! can't wait!

besides the red I can't think of any dupes I have for these, and I have loads of purples and blues.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

jen_sparro said:


> Went on a bit of a break from nail polish while I moved into my new place but now I'm back!  Here's Paradisio... I don't like it at all :no-good:


Thanks for the picture. I didn't like it either-too frosty and horrible application!
The actual color of the polish is really cool just need another formula.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

mymeimei02 said:


> Awesome....finally some interesting colors definitely want Mediterranee Summer collection. ....wearing Bel Argus ....hadn't worn it in a while I forgot how multi dimensional it is....love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933488


I went through my whole Chanel collection and reduced it with dupe colors.
I totally love Bel Argus! Wouldn't give it up lol


----------



## Barbora

I'm not into the new collection all that much but I can totally see the purple becoming a mainstream hit amongst the fashionistas! I might get it, not my color but definitely unique to both Chanel and me!


----------



## devik

mymeimei02 said:


> Awesome....finally some interesting colors definitely want Mediterranee Summer collection. ....wearing Bel Argus ....hadn't worn it in a while I forgot how multi dimensional it is....love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933488



That's a beautiful blue!


----------



## RAINDANCE

Thank you for the Mediterranee Summer swatches.  I was really keen to see these and they all look fabulous.

So I went today to my local Chanel Counter to ask for a call when Terrana is in - expected late May here in the UK if I recall correctly. Pretty sure this is the one i'll be getting .... However as we were chatting, I mentioned Bel Argus is my all time favorite [I have a thing for  blue polish !] and the SA showed me the nail collection look book(?) for the coming season and there are some more blues !!!!!!

Does anyone know anything about these ? 655 Vibrato and 681 Fortissiomo. Would love to know any information if anyone knows.


----------



## misstrine85

RAINDANCE said:


> Thank you for the Mediterranee Summer swatches.  I was really keen to see these and they all look fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> So I went today to my local Chanel Counter to ask for a call when Terrana is in - expected late May here in the UK if I recall correctly. Pretty sure this is the one i'll be getting .... However as we were chatting, I mentioned Bel Argus is my all time favorite [I have a thing for  blue polish !] and the SA showed me the nail collection look book(?) for the coming season and there are some more blues !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these ? 655 Vibrato and 681 Fortissiomo. Would love to know any information if anyone knows.





I think it's a new collection. I think one of them is a velvet.


----------



## saira1214

misstrine85 said:


> I think it's a new collection. I think one of them is a velvet.



Yaay, a VELVET!!?!??!


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> Yaay, a VELVET!!?!??!



I believe it is a matte... but there hasn't been any "real life" bottle shots so it's unconfirmed


----------



## saira1214

It would be great! So far the only matte/velvet is Black Velvet. Desperately in need of more mattes. It would be amazing if they re prompted holographic, but I don't think they can use the same spectraflair if that is what they used.


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> It would be great! So far the only matte/velvet is Black Velvet. Desperately in need of more mattes. It would be amazing if they re prompted holographic, but I don't think they can use the same spectraflair if that is what they used.



I doubt they'll ever rerelease Holographic 
I just hope they never do a liquid sand type polish... NOT a fan of that texture.


----------



## clevercat

I don't think I've ever posted photos of a mani before, but this red is just amazing! Embarrassingly, it's been sitting in a drawer since 2004/2005 and this is the first time I've used it. London Bus Red.


----------



## JDV

saira1214 said:


> It would be great! So far the only matte/velvet is Black Velvet. Desperately in need of more mattes. It would be amazing if they re prompted holographic, but I don't think they can use the same spectraflair if that is what they used.



What's up with the spectraflair, why can't they use it?  I have a small canister of it that I bought like 5 or 6 years ago to mix with polish but never got around to it.  Since buying it holo polish is pretty much everywhere so I haven't had the need, but back then it was like spotting a unicorn and nfu oh/gosh was perpetually sold out!



jen_sparro said:


> I doubt they'll ever rerelease Holographic
> I just hope they never do a liquid sand type polish... NOT a fan of that texture.



I agree on the sand finish, that's one trend that can die I'd never notice.  I don't think I've ever seen a single sand texture mani "in the wild".... and I look at people's manis!  I'm not a huge fan of matte or velvet either, so I'll probably sit those out.


----------



## saira1214

JDV said:


> What's up with the spectraflair, why can't they use it?  I have a small canister of it that I bought like 5 or 6 years ago to mix with polish but never got around to it.  Since buying it holo polish is pretty much everywhere so I haven't had the need, but back then it was like spotting a unicorn and nfu oh/gosh was perpetually sold out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on the sand finish, that's one trend that can die I'd never notice.  I don't think I've ever seen a single sand texture mani "in the wild".... and I look at people's manis!  I'm not a huge fan of matte or velvet either, so I'll probably sit those out.




Something about it not being legal to use in the U.S. anymore. I'm not quite sure of the whole story though.


----------



## Bananajam123

clevercat said:


> I don't think I've ever posted photos of a mani before, but this red is just amazing! Embarrassingly, it's been sitting in a drawer since 2004/2005 and this is the first time I've used it. London Bus Red.
> View attachment 2936247
> 
> View attachment 2936248



That's a lovely colour


----------



## Maurie97

clevercat said:


> I don't think I've ever posted photos of a mani before, but this red is just amazing! Embarrassingly, it's been sitting in a drawer since 2004/2005 and this is the first time I've used it. London Bus Red.
> View attachment 2936247
> 
> View attachment 2936248


Very pretty red and manicure.


----------



## jen_sparro

clevercat said:


> I don't think I've ever posted photos of a mani before, but this red is just amazing! Embarrassingly, it's been sitting in a drawer since 2004/2005 and this is the first time I've used it. London Bus Red.
> View attachment 2936247
> 
> View attachment 2936248



Awww hot damn  I wish I could hunt this down!!! It's beautiful on you- wear it more often


----------



## Maurie97

Gosh, I only have 701 posts. I thought I was here more than that. LOL  Oh well, if anyone remembers me.....LOL, the last Chanel I got were Tenderly, Orage, Secret & May. Most for Christmas and I have only worn Secret so far. I only recently tried Sweet Star and I like it. Not so sure I will go for a velvet, as I really like the creamy shine I get from the Chanel's I have. Cannot wait to see them though. Today I am wearing an Estee Lauder, shhh........don't tell.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

clevercat said:


> I don't think I've ever posted photos of a mani before, but this red is just amazing! Embarrassingly, it's been sitting in a drawer since 2004/2005 and this is the first time I've used it. London Bus Red.
> View attachment 2936247
> 
> View attachment 2936248



Beautiful red !


----------



## Samantha S

clevercat said:


> I don't think I've ever posted photos of a mani before, but this red is just amazing! Embarrassingly, it's been sitting in a drawer since 2004/2005 and this is the first time I've used it. London Bus Red.
> View attachment 2936247
> 
> View attachment 2936248



Looks great.


----------



## Sweet Moli

Awesome bright red!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Getting excited about Chanel summer 2015 collection decided to start wearing Chanel nail polish again after a long break....wearing Taboo love the flashes red and gold micro shimmer against the egg plant purple.


----------



## jen_sparro

Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me


----------



## Sweet Moli

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me


WOW! That is one impressive Chanel collection :okay:


----------



## miz.zou

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me




Wow!!!! Can I come live with you?  Which 2 do you have backups of?


----------



## 25wordsorless

anyone heard anything about this collection? looks like 4 neutrals:

http://www.vogue.de/beauty/beauty-news/chanel-nagellacke-in-beige-chanel-au-naturel

Russian one is showing 4 shades:
http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/154525/


----------



## jen_sparro

25wordsorless said:


> anyone heard anything about this collection? looks like 4 neutrals:
> 
> http://www.vogue.de/beauty/beauty-news/chanel-nagellacke-in-beige-chanel-au-naturel
> 
> Russian one is showing 4 shades:
> http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/154525/



These belong to the Les Beiges collection- which should be released within the next month or so (I believe). There are 3 polishes that will be released worldwide, but one other polish is going to be a European exclusive (Beige Rose).


----------



## jen_sparro

miz.zou said:


> Wow!!!! Can I come live with you?  Which 2 do you have backups of?



I have backups of Diabolic and Morning Rose


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me



That was an amazing collection of beautiful polishes.


----------



## Melora24

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me



In that impressive collection, would you happen to have 167 Ballerina? I thought it was pink when I got it (years ago), but now it looks beige to me. I'm wondering if something happened to it, or if my memory is failing me


----------



## jen_sparro

Melora24 said:


> In that impressive collection, would you happen to have 167 Ballerina? I thought it was pink when I got it (years ago), but now it looks beige to me. I'm wondering if something happened to it, or if my memory is failing me



I do have Ballerina. I can't remember off the top of my head whether it is more pink or beige- will check for you when I get home. However I believe there is a US and EU version (US no longer in production I think), and Ballerina has been released for quite a long time- it is possible Chanel reformulated the colour, which would explain the change...

Also, if your nail polish has had prolonged exposure to sunlight- that may have affected the colour.


----------



## Melora24

jen_sparro said:


> I do have Ballerina. I can't remember off the top of my head whether it is more pink or beige- will check for you when I get home. However I believe there is a US and EU version (US no longer in production I think), and Ballerina has been released for quite a long time- it is possible Chanel reformulated the colour, which would explain the change...
> 
> Also, if your nail polish has had prolonged exposure to sunlight- that may have affected the colour.



I got it in EU, and I think it was mostly stored in a big sephora box (I moved twice since I got it, and I'm not entirely sure!)

Thanks for the info, it's always fascinating when you have a story like that behind a product (2 versions depending on the continent...)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me



Wow, that's a fantastic collection, jen !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mymeimei02 said:


> Getting excited about Chanel summer 2015 collection decided to start wearing Chanel nail polish again after a long break....wearing Taboo love the flashes red and gold micro shimmer against the egg plant purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938430




Love this color ! Can't wait for spring to wear it on the toes


----------



## jen_sparro

Melora24 said:


> I got it in EU, and I think it was mostly stored in a big sephora box (I moved twice since I got it, and I'm not entirely sure!)
> 
> Thanks for the info, it's always fascinating when you have a story like that behind a product (2 versions depending on the continent...)



Okay so I checked my bottle- mine is an EU version, I think I bought it ~2yrs ago. It is a very very pale pink (just like a ballerina costume). Yours could be an older version (so possibly different formula?)... doesn't sound like it should've faded.

I still am not completely sure why the US had a separate version from the EU one (I believe they no longer do this...), it may be to do with ingredients in the polish not being allowed in the US or vice-versa.


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing Atmosphere over a beige base color. Nice neutral with a little extra something with its pink gold sheen.


----------



## ipudgybear

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me


Your Chanel polish collection is to die for!!


----------



## uhpharm01

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me



Wow


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me



What an impressive collection! Wow



25wordsorless said:


> anyone heard anything about this collection? looks like 4 neutrals:
> 
> http://www.vogue.de/beauty/beauty-news/chanel-nagellacke-in-beige-chanel-au-naturel
> 
> Russian one is showing 4 shades:
> http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/154525/



Not mad about neutrals as I've been obsessed with them lately and _love_ the fact we got a Europe exclusive


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> _love_ the fact we got a Europe exclusive



Not fair 

Australia gets the same release as EU, so I'm *hoping* we will get this colour too... I hate hunting for new polishes LOL


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Not fair
> 
> 
> 
> Australia gets the same release as EU, so I'm *hoping* we will get this colour too... I hate hunting for new polishes LOL




I think you will,don't worry! I live in the US and Europe half the time so I get the best of both worlds when it comes to nail polishes!


----------



## Vonnie1

Does anyone know when the summer polish colors will hit the store?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Yes they are. Love my Helmer - keeps everything in order &#128516;
> 
> I think IKEA is reinventing it, so wait before purchasing.




Thank you so much for replying. Sorry I haven't been on here in ages & only just saw it. 


Also, thank you for the tip about waiting to buy one!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

sally.m said:


> A quick messy change of colour before I get my acrylics refilled
> 
> Chanel intemporel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930375




Beautiful 



jen_sparro said:


> Went on a bit of a break from nail polish while I moved into my new place but now I'm back!  Here's Paradisio... I don't like it at all :no-good:
> http://s979.photobucket.com/user/Je...nel Nail Polish/DSC04033_zpsn6oydu1r.jpg.html


Thats's a shame. I think it looks lovely on you in the pic 



misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Fuchsia Twirl &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932034


Beautiful. And, what a pretty name this one has!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

25wordsorless said:


> first swatches, Mediterranee Summer:
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/03/17...5-collection-polish-swatches-and-comparisons/
> 
> I'm not sure I love any??? Lavanda looks intriguing...
> 
> Jen I really like that on you!


Thanks for the link  I love all of them! Can't wait!




RAINDANCE said:


> Thank you for the Mediterranee Summer swatches.  I was really keen to see these and they all look fabulous.
> 
> So I went today to my local Chanel Counter to ask for a call when Terrana is in - expected late May here in the UK if I recall correctly. Pretty sure this is the one i'll be getting .... However as we were chatting, I mentioned Bel Argus is my all time favorite [I have a thing for  blue polish !] and the SA showed me the nail collection look book(?) for the coming season and there are some more blues !!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these ? 655 Vibrato and 681 Fortissiomo. Would love to know any information if anyone knows.


 


misstrine85 said:


> I think it's a new collection. I think one of them is a velvet.


 


jen_sparro said:


> I believe it is a matte... but there hasn't been any "real life" bottle shots so it's unconfirmed


 

Oh my!! This new collection sounds awesome! Very excited for more info on this one. 



clevercat said:


> I don't think I've ever posted photos of a mani before, but this red is just amazing! Embarrassingly, it's been sitting in a drawer since 2004/2005 and this is the first time I've used it. London Bus Red.
> View attachment 2936247
> 
> View attachment 2936248


Beautiful red. Looks great on you!



Maurie97 said:


> Gosh, I only have 701 posts. I thought I was here more than that. LOL  Oh well, if anyone remembers me.....LOL, the last Chanel I got were Tenderly, Orage, Secret & May. Most for Christmas and I have only worn Secret so far. I only recently tried Sweet Star and I like it. Not so sure I will go for a velvet, as I really like the creamy shine I get from the Chanel's I have. Cannot wait to see them though. Today I am wearing an Estee Lauder, shhh........don't tell.


Haha! I rememeber you, welcome back 



mymeimei02 said:


> Getting excited about Chanel summer 2015 collection decided to start wearing Chanel nail polish again after a long break....wearing Taboo love the flashes red and gold micro shimmer against the egg plant purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938430


Love Taboo. It looks lovely on you.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me


I die! That is one amazing collection!!



25wordsorless said:


> anyone heard anything about this collection? looks like 4 neutrals:
> 
> http://www.vogue.de/beauty/beauty-news/chanel-nagellacke-in-beige-chanel-au-naturel
> 
> Russian one is showing 4 shades:
> http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/154525/[/QUOTE]
> They all looks lovely! So many nice new colours coming out!!
> 
> 
> 
> mymeimei02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Atmosphere over a beige base color. Nice neutral with a little extra something with its pink gold sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943497
> 
> 
> 
> Nice combo! I'll have to try wearing it over beige too.
Click to expand...


----------



## unluckystars

Two summer polishes are up on Macys website


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing Cassis. One of my favorite Chanel NP [emoji4]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Cassis. One of my favorite Chanel NP [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957215




So pretty on you [emoji4]


----------



## _debi_

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2015/04/chanel-summer-2015-nail-polish-swatches-review.html

Man I just love all of these. I can't wait until May, I want them now [emoji30]


----------



## jen_sparro

_debi_ said:


> http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2015/04/chanel-summer-2015-nail-polish-swatches-review.html
> 
> Man I just love all of these. I can't wait until May, I want them now [emoji30]



100% agree with you  Here in Aus we will get them end of May/early June... the wait between Spring and Summer is the worst!!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> 100% agree with you  Here in Aus we will get them end of May/early June... the wait between Spring and Summer is the worst!!!




Yep. Especially when the summer collection is your most favourite collection of the year [emoji7]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yep. Especially when the summer collection is your most favourite collection of the year [emoji7]



Pretty much 

Speaking of which... I'll have no money left after buying all the makeup I want from this collection haha!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which... I'll have no money left after buying all the makeup I want from this collection haha!




Well if it makes you feel any better, you'll have company


----------



## Librarychickie

Just arrived today! [emoji7]


----------



## QKay

Librarychickie said:


> Just arrived today! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964302


Beautiful!


----------



## 25wordsorless

Librarychickie said:


> Just arrived today! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964302




woooooow!


----------



## JDV

Librarychickie said:


> Just arrived today! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964302



Ahhhhh crap, I was able to resist these until now!


----------



## Librarychickie

JDV said:


> Ahhhhh crap, I was able to resist these until now!


Glad I could enable you!


----------



## Mediana

I don't have a purple one so I might pick that one up. How was the application?


----------



## Librarychickie

Mediana said:


> I don't have a purple one so I might pick that one up. How was the application?


They all applied well.  I'd say the purple felt more like a jelly than the traditional Chanel creamy goodness. It leveled out well with the second coat, though.


----------



## Barbora

Mediana said:


> I don't have a purple one so I might pick that one up. How was the application?



I swatched Lavanda at Barney's the other day and the first coat was super sheer!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Librarychickie said:


> Just arrived today! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964302


Gorgeous!!! CANNOT WAIT [emoji2]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Gorgeous!!! CANNOT WAIT [emoji2]



The wait is KILLING me :cry:


----------



## misstrine85

A dear friend has sent me Intemporel, and I will get it friday when I visit my parents. Can't wait!

Can't wait for the summer collection either. Only 3 more weeks to go! 

Right now I'm waearing Suspiscious. It's really a color that deserves more credit. Looks both red and pink and very classy. I got it for christmas and have felt myself wanting to wear it many times since because it's so effortless.


----------



## _debi_

jen_sparro said:


> The wait is KILLING me :cry:




[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]

At least we can all commiserate!!


----------



## roundandround

jen_sparro said:


> The wait is KILLING me :cry:




Me too! I was also at the Chanel counter yesterday, asking the SA if the colors already arrived. She said that she really can't say when will the summer collection hit the stores. I already told her which color I wanted to get and she'll call me when they're in. AND to think of it she showed me the testers of those babies  (testers arrived already). So I bet I will get a call maybe tomorrow or in a couple of days.


----------



## atlcoach

roundandround said:


> Me too! I was also at the Chanel counter yesterday, asking the SA if the colors already arrived. She said that she really can't say when will the summer collection hit the stores. I already told her which color I wanted to get and she'll call me when they're in. AND to think of it she showed me the testers of those babies  (testers arrived already). So I bet I will get a call maybe tomorrow or in a couple of days.




The Summer collection is already out in Atlanta at Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus. I bought polish in Lavanda and eyeshadow in Campanule today. I am obsessed with the Stylo Eyeshadows. They are amazing!


----------



## TeddyRo

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Fuchsia Twirl &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932034


Very pretty. I'm realizing I don't have any deeper pinks in my overall polish collection.


----------



## pinky70

Do they hit online before stores I wonder?


----------



## Penelope6

Yes. I've already made my purchases of the summer collection online ( chanel.com, that is but it's also up on nm.com)


----------



## misstrine85

Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## RAINDANCE

jen_sparro said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics of my collection- 220 polishes (my 2 backups not included), and I have eight more on their way to me



Just wanted to say what an amazing collection ! It makes me think of the Aurora Diamond Pyramid in the National History Museum London - 296 coloured diamonds !

From my very modest collection [24 plus 1 backup] On my toes today - Vert Sacrilege 68 [very old!] and on my fingers - Distraction 549 .... trying to be on trend with the green and coral


----------



## choi480

Librarychickie said:


> Orange Fizz


nice color


----------



## pinky70

misstrine85 said:


> Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2976080


Cool color on your short nails


----------



## pinky70

Penelope6 said:


> Yes. I've already made my purchases of the summer collection online ( chanel.com, that is but it's also up on nm.com)



Thanks


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2976080


Beautiful on you!





misstrine85 said:


> A dear friend has sent me Intemporel, and I will get it friday when I visit my parents. Can't wait!
> 
> Can't wait for the summer collection either. Only 3 more weeks to go!
> 
> Right now I'm waearing Suspiscious. It's really a color that deserves more credit. Looks both red and pink and very classy. I got it for christmas and have felt myself wanting to wear it many times since because it's so effortless.


I agree about Suspicious, perfect mix between pink & red [emoji4]


----------



## roundandround

atlcoach said:


> The Summer collection is already out in Atlanta at Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus. I bought polish in Lavanda and eyeshadow in Campanule today. I am obsessed with the Stylo Eyeshadows. They are amazing!




Thank you but I don't live in the US  I got a call today from the Chanel SA, they're already waiting for me at the counter YAY I'll go there tomorrow. I'll have a look at the Stylo too.


----------



## jen_sparro

roundandround said:


> Thank you but I don't live in the US  I got a call today from the Chanel SA, they're already waiting for me at the counter YAY I'll go there tomorrow. I'll have a look at the Stylo too.



Round&Round, are you in Australia by any chance? I'm still waiting on my SA to contact me regarding the release date


----------



## joannz

Can anyone recommend a good nail polish thinner for Chanel or Dior polishes?


----------



## _debi_

joannz said:


> Can anyone recommend a good nail polish thinner for Chanel or Dior polishes?




I use Zoya Renew and have had great results.


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing Mediterranean on fingers and Lavanda on toes


----------



## babyontheway

misstrine85 said:


> Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2976080




Yay!!!!  So happy you finally got it!!!  Xoxo


----------



## Librarychickie

Coquelicot


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> Coquelicot
> View attachment 2980116



Gorgeous on you! Love Chanel reds


----------



## roundandround

Librarychickie said:


> Coquelicot
> View attachment 2980116


 

I was almost tempted to get this color too but I have so many reds now 



jen_sparro said:


> Round&Round, are you in Australia by any chance? I'm still waiting on my SA to contact me regarding the release date


 

No, I  live in the Netherlands  Upon looking at the bottle, I'm loving Lavanda but I got Mediteranee too.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Mediterranean on fingers and Lavanda on toes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979856


That blue is really pretty! I wonder how it will compare to the new blues coming out this summer?!


----------



## Librarychickie

So, I purchased Peche Nacree from Nordy's last night. Here's what was in my box -- so NOT Peche Nacree! The cap is scratched, and it's obvious that it's been used. And, yes, it's going back! 

Anyone know what color it is, though?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Round&Round, are you in Australia by any chance? I'm still waiting on my SA to contact me regarding the release date



As far as I'm aware it's not out yet. It's usually around mid May to late May. I know this because it's always been just after Mother's Day [emoji4] But of course it varies. Should be really soon anyway!



mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Mediterranean on fingers and Lavanda on toes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979856



LOVE the new colours!! Lovely on you [emoji4]



Librarychickie said:


> Coquelicot
> View attachment 2980116



Oh wow! That's beautiful! [emoji4]



Librarychickie said:


> So, I purchased Peche Nacree from Nordy's last night. Here's what was in my box -- so NOT Peche Nacree! The cap is scratched, and it's obvious that it's been used. And, yes, it's going back!
> 
> Anyone know what color it is, though?
> 
> View attachment 2981988



Do you think someone switched the label or something, that it's the wrong colour inside?
It does seem darker on the picture. Kind of like Starlet - maybe...
Very strange!!


----------



## devik

Librarychickie said:


> So, I purchased Peche Nacree from Nordy's last night. Here's what was in my box -- so NOT Peche Nacree! The cap is scratched, and it's obvious that it's been used. And, yes, it's going back!
> 
> Anyone know what color it is, though?
> 
> View attachment 2981988



That actually looks like the same color of Peche Nacree that Temptalia reviewed in 2010

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-peche-nacree-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches

I'm no Chanel color aficionado - did they change this polish since that original release? I'm not sure what it's supposed to look like today. Or is it one of those "different colors released under the same name in different regions" things?


----------



## Librarychickie

devik said:


> That actually looks like the same color of Peche Nacree that Temptalia reviewed in 2010
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-peche-nacree-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches
> 
> I'm no Chanel color aficionado - did they change this polish since that original release? I'm not sure what it's supposed to look like today. Or is it one of those "different colors released under the same name in different regions" things?


Temptalia's color looks close to it, but this bottle doesn't look anything like the sample bottle in the store or any of the other images that I've seen online. So, weird.


----------



## devik

Librarychickie said:


> Temptalia's color looks close to it, but this bottle doesn't look anything like the sample bottle in the store or any of the other images that I've seen online. So, weird.



Oh it didn't even occur to me that the store you bought from had a different color than this in their tester! Very weird! I hope you'll come back to update us if you learn the story behind this!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> As far as I'm aware it's not out yet. It's usually around mid May to late May. I know this because it's always been just after Mother's Day [emoji4] But of course it varies. Should be really soon anyway!



Thank you LeVernis!  Have you heard anything by any chance regarding the Les Beiges or the Bleu collection? I need to find out about the release date for them next 



Librarychickie said:


> So, I purchased Peche Nacree from Nordy's last night. Here's what was in my box -- so NOT Peche Nacree! The cap is scratched, and it's obvious that it's been used. And, yes, it's going back!
> 
> Anyone know what color it is, though?
> 
> View attachment 2981988



Uh, that looks exactly like Rose Paradise (185) which was a Nordstrom exclusive in 2010? Definitely something dodgy there as the sticker is soooo crooked! Glad you're sending it back!!!


----------



## Librarychickie

Ok. Exchanged the weird bottle for the correct version. 

The bottle on the left is the returned bottle, and the one on the right is the correct one.


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> Ok. Exchanged the weird bottle for the correct version.
> 
> The bottle on the left is the returned bottle, and the one on the right is the correct one.
> 
> View attachment 2984317



Phew that looks much better  Don't know what went on there before!


----------



## SouthTampa

Librarychickie said:


> Ok. Exchanged the weird bottle for the correct version.
> 
> The bottle on the left is the returned bottle, and the one on the right is the correct one.
> 
> View attachment 2984317


That is bizarre!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Thank you LeVernis!  Have you heard anything by any chance regarding the Les Beiges or the Bleu collection? I need to find out about the release date for them next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, that looks exactly like Rose Paradise (185) which was a Nordstrom exclusive in 2010? Definitely something dodgy there as the sticker is soooo crooked! Glad you're sending it back!!!


You're very welcome [emoji5]&#65039;
I have heard that Les Beiges will follow very closely behind the Summer collection, but nothing more informative than that. No exact date or month. 
I haven't heard anything about when the Bleu collection is coming out here yet. 

Hopefully they are not all released too close to each other... My wallet will need to recover in between collections!!



Librarychickie said:


> Ok. Exchanged the weird bottle for the correct version.
> 
> The bottle on the left is the returned bottle, and the one on the right is the correct one.
> 
> View attachment 2984317



That is so strange! The only other thing that occurred to me was if it was a tester. Because you mentioned it had been used, and I know that the store's lighting can darken products with exposure over time. 
Too late now you've returned it, but I wonder if the number on the bottom of the bottle matched the box? Very interesting.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Hopefully they are not all released too close to each other... My wallet will need to recover in between collections!!



I have news on the release dates in Aus 

Summer 2015- 1st July (which is a wednesday so I assume the weekend before)
Les Beiges- 1st July (same time as Summer :shame
Bleu Notes collection- week after Summer/Les Beiges is released and will only be available in the makeup studio/boutique etc.

Good thing my birthday is in July!!!


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> I have news on the release dates in Aus
> 
> Summer 2015- 1st July (which is a wednesday so I assume the weekend before)
> Les Beiges- 1st July (same time as Summer :shame
> *Bleu Notes collection- week after Summer/Les Beiges is released and will only be available in the makeup studio/boutique etc.
> *
> Good thing my birthday is in July!!!



Do you have any info or link to the Blue Notes collection? I can't find anything!


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> Do you have any info or link to the Blue Notes collection? I can't find anything!



That's what my Chanel SA told me. I imagine it will be the same in Europe (as to availability) given Aus follows the EU distribution. This lists the products for the collection- 
http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/chanel-blue-notes-de-chanel-2015-summer-collection.html


----------



## RAINDANCE

Hi ladies
I got a call from my local Chanel counter about 10.30am yesterday morning to say my Terrano that I on order was in. Collected it 2 hours later and they SA said they only had  2 unsold bottles left. I didn't ask how many they had received in total but they were clearly flying off the shelves. Hoping to try it later today but I've not been so taken with a Chanel polish since Bel Argus.

Interestingly despite the fact I usually don't favour red on my nails I am very drawn to Coquelicot.

The SA also had swatch sticks of the blues - neither blew me away but the SA felt the swatches were not a good indication of the colour or finish of the actual polishes. I have my name down for both just in case ! The sparkles in Fortissimo [the darker one] were not showing up well on the swatch  and it looked in between Blue Satin and Blue Rebel.
Vibrato did not look as bright a royal blue as I was expecting but the SA said this swatch was, in her view , misleading as to the intensity of that polish.

I was given 29th May as the date they will be in and that's at a John Lewis in the UK.


----------



## Ebby

RAINDANCE said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got a call from my local Chanel counter about 10.30am yesterday morning to say my Terrano that I on order was in. Collected it 2 hours later and they SA said they only had  2 unsold bottles left. I didn't ask how many they had received in total but they were clearly flying off the shelves. Hoping to try it later today but I've not been so taken with a Chanel polish since Bel Argus.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly despite the fact I usually don't favour red on my nails I am very drawn to Coquelicot.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA also had swatch sticks of the blues - neither blew me away but the SA felt the swatches were not a good indication of the colour or finish of the actual polishes. I have my name down for both just in case ! The sparkles in Fortissimo [the darker one] were not showing up well on the swatch  and it looked in between Blue Satin and Blue Rebel.
> 
> Vibrato did not look as bright a royal blue as I was expecting but the SA said this swatch was, in her view , misleading as to the intensity of that polish.
> 
> 
> 
> I was given 29th May as the date they will be in and that's at a John Lewis in the UK.




Thank you so much for the info - can't wait! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> That's what my Chanel SA told me. I imagine it will be the same in Europe (as to availability) given Aus follows the EU distribution. This lists the products for the collection-
> http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/chanel-blue-notes-de-chanel-2015-summer-collection.html



Thanks!


----------



## _debi_

jen_sparro said:


> That's what my Chanel SA told me. I imagine it will be the same in Europe (as to availability) given Aus follows the EU distribution. This lists the products for the collection-
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/chanel-blue-notes-de-chanel-2015-summer-collection.html







RAINDANCE said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got a call from my local Chanel counter about 10.30am yesterday morning to say my Terrano that I on order was in. Collected it 2 hours later and they SA said they only had  2 unsold bottles left. I didn't ask how many they had received in total but they were clearly flying off the shelves. Hoping to try it later today but I've not been so taken with a Chanel polish since Bel Argus.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly despite the fact I usually don't favour red on my nails I am very drawn to Coquelicot.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA also had swatch sticks of the blues - neither blew me away but the SA felt the swatches were not a good indication of the colour or finish of the actual polishes. I have my name down for both just in case ! The sparkles in Fortissimo [the darker one] were not showing up well on the swatch  and it looked in between Blue Satin and Blue Rebel.
> 
> Vibrato did not look as bright a royal blue as I was expecting but the SA said this swatch was, in her view , misleading as to the intensity of that polish.
> 
> 
> 
> I was given 29th May as the date they will be in and that's at a John Lewis in the UK.




Thanks for that! Looking forward to seeing these blues. 

Also the summer collection is online at Selfridges now. Hope to get down there in the next day or so to pick them up.


----------



## misstrine85

[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I have news on the release dates in Aus
> 
> 
> 
> Summer 2015- 1st July (which is a wednesday so I assume the weekend before)
> 
> Les Beiges- 1st July (same time as Summer :shame
> 
> Bleu Notes collection- week after Summer/Les Beiges is released and will only be available in the makeup studio/boutique etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing my birthday is in July!!!



Thanks so much for the heads up!! Man. There goes all my spending money in one massive hit haha! [emoji12]



RAINDANCE said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got a call from my local Chanel counter about 10.30am yesterday morning to say my Terrano that I on order was in. Collected it 2 hours later and they SA said they only had  2 unsold bottles left. I didn't ask how many they had received in total but they were clearly flying off the shelves. Hoping to try it later today but I've not been so taken with a Chanel polish since Bel Argus.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly despite the fact I usually don't favour red on my nails I am very drawn to Coquelicot.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA also had swatch sticks of the blues - neither blew me away but the SA felt the swatches were not a good indication of the colour or finish of the actual polishes. I have my name down for both just in case ! The sparkles in Fortissimo [the darker one] were not showing up well on the swatch  and it looked in between Blue Satin and Blue Rebel.
> 
> Vibrato did not look as bright a royal blue as I was expecting but the SA said this swatch was, in her view , misleading as to the intensity of that polish.
> 
> 
> 
> I was given 29th May as the date they will be in and that's at a John Lewis in the UK.



Thanks so much for the description of the two blues. Looking forward to them [emoji3]



misstrine85 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991908



GORGEOUS!!! Love this colour.


----------



## QKay

Les Beiges collection is up on US Chanel website...


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing Terrana. Beautiful chocolate brown with micro shimmer


----------



## saira1214

Love Terrana. Thought I was going to skip the Summer collection, but have decided to get Terrana, Coq and Med.  Does anyone have any swatches for the Les Beiges collection? Interested in seeing some. Thanks!


----------



## RAINDANCE

mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Terrana. Beautiful chocolate brown with micro shimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996689



Looks stunning on you.  I picked up a bottle last weekend and have both nails and toes done. I can't quite get over the fact I am in love with a brown nail polish ! Brown nails doesn't seem quite right to me mentally but it's an amazing unsual and unique colour....... thinking I may just need to get a back up .....


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> Love Terrana. Thought I was going to skip the Summer collection, but have decided to get Terrana, Coq and Med.  Does anyone have any swatches for the Les Beiges collection? Interested in seeing some. Thanks!



I found these swatches 
Beige Pur- http://chahevu.blogspot.com.au/2015/03/fragt-man-mich.html
Lovely Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11272947_1613790022201279_1512984105_n.jpg
Precious Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11116790_1559274807694644_1058153221_n.jpg

I can't find any swatches of Beige Rose unfortunately


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> I found these swatches
> Beige Pur- http://chahevu.blogspot.com.au/2015/03/fragt-man-mich.html
> Lovely Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11272947_1613790022201279_1512984105_n.jpg
> Precious Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11116790_1559274807694644_1058153221_n.jpg
> 
> I can't find any swatches of Beige Rose unfortunately


Thanks, Jen! Loving Beige Pur and Precious Beige.  I think I may pick those up.


----------



## BayPony

For the US gals, the Les Beiges is available on line at Neiman.  The collection does not have its own tab...it is hidden in the "Nail Color Limited Edition" grouping.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Terrana. Beautiful chocolate brown with micro shimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996689



So pretty, love this colour on you [emoji4]



jen_sparro said:


> I found these swatches
> 
> Beige Pur- http://chahevu.blogspot.com.au/2015/03/fragt-man-mich.html
> 
> Lovely Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11272947_1613790022201279_1512984105_n.jpg
> 
> Precious Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11116790_1559274807694644_1058153221_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any swatches of Beige Rose unfortunately



Thanks for the pics [emoji4]
I really like Lovely Beige. 
Do you know which ones are (if any) are LE in Aus?
With so many coming out all at once I might have to go back for some at a later date. [emoji6]


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel Lavanda 727


----------



## chowlover2

Nordstrom has the Beige collection as well with the regular nail polishes.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

jen_sparro said:


> I found these swatches
> Beige Pur- http://chahevu.blogspot.com.au/2015/03/fragt-man-mich.html
> Lovely Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11272947_1613790022201279_1512984105_n.jpg
> Precious Beige- https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11116790_1559274807694644_1058153221_n.jpg
> 
> I can't find any swatches of Beige Rose unfortunately



Thanks for the swatches. I love beiges/nudes in general, but I think I'll go check these out in person and resist the urge to rush and order them all online.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> So pretty, love this colour on you [emoji4]
> 
> Thanks for the pics [emoji4]
> I really like Lovely Beige.
> Do you know which ones are (if any) are LE in Aus?
> With so many coming out all at once I might have to go back for some at a later date. [emoji6]



From what I can tell, it's only Beige Rose (#655) that is LE... but don't hold me to that  I doubt these will sell out that fast, given they are nudes.
It is going to be a VERY expensive July ush:


----------



## trigirl

Hi all- I haven't posted about nail polish in about 2.5 years but thought I'd share my latest purchase. 

The formula is awesome. Almost applies itself! Love the color. Can't wait to get it on my toes.


----------



## QKay

trigirl said:


> Hi all- I haven't posted about nail polish in about 2.5 years but thought I'd share my latest purchase.
> 
> The formula is awesome. Almost applies itself! Love the color. Can't wait to get it on my toes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998626
> View attachment 2998627


That is so pretty!


----------



## Maurie97

While many are drooling over the new Beige's, I scored a bottle of Fantastic #481. I know its older but I needed it in my collection very bad. LOL  Also got a bottle of Mediterranee for my birthday last month. I am pretty much done for awhile. I so enjoy Chanel's though.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> While many are drooling over the new Beige's, I scored a bottle of Fantastic #481. I know its older but I needed it in my collection very bad. LOL  Also got a bottle of Mediterranee for my birthday last month. I am pretty much done for awhile. I so enjoy Chanel's though.



Congrats Maurie!! Fantastic is a great colour  Personally, I get more excited about older Chanels than the new ones- only because they are so hard to find some of them! 

Though I'll still drool over everyone's photos regardless... it is Chanel after all


----------



## LeVernis Addict

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel Lavanda 727



I have to have this purple! AMAZING. 



jen_sparro said:


> From what I can tell, it's only Beige Rose (#655) that is LE... but don't hold me to that  I doubt these will sell out that fast, given they are nudes.
> 
> It is going to be a VERY expensive July ush:



Thanks for that [emoji5]&#65039;
Yes, you're probably right with the nudes not selling as fast. Might keep them on the back burner for a bit. Too many pretties all at once!!



trigirl said:


> Hi all- I haven't posted about nail polish in about 2.5 years but thought I'd share my latest purchase.
> 
> The formula is awesome. Almost applies itself! Love the color. Can't wait to get it on my toes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998626
> View attachment 2998627



Beautiful!



Maurie97 said:


> While many are drooling over the new Beige's, I scored a bottle of Fantastic #481. I know its older but I needed it in my collection very bad. LOL  Also got a bottle of Mediterranee for my birthday last month. I am pretty much done for awhile. I so enjoy Chanel's though.



Congrats on getting Fantastic [emoji5]&#65039;
Finding older colours you want is like finding treasure!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Gold Fiction


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Intemporel


----------



## roundandround

Coquelicot is very pretty! If only I have not so many reds &#128550;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

KittyKat65 said:


> Gold Fiction



Very pretty!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Aussie girls:
Counters are starting to get their shipment of Summer & Les Beige!

I picked up 6 colours [emoji12]

All 4 of Summer colours [emoji7]
Lovely Beige & Beige Pur. Apparently those are LE. Unfortunately it looks like we're not getting Beige Rose here at all. 

I just put Lavanda on my toes. It is AMAZING!!! My favourite purple ever. [emoji3]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Aussie girls:
> Counters are starting to get their shipment of Summer & Les Beige!
> 
> I picked up 6 colours [emoji12]
> 
> All 4 of Summer colours [emoji7]
> Lovely Beige & Beige Pur. Apparently those are LE. Unfortunately it looks like we're not getting Beige Rose here at all.
> 
> I just put Lavanda on my toes. It is AMAZING!!! My favourite purple ever. [emoji3]



Say what regarding Beige Rose?! Grrrrr so annoying! *LeVernis* if you want it let me know and I can get a friend from HK to get us both one and get it shipped to you 

SO looking forward to seeing this collection in person!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Say what regarding Beige Rose?! Grrrrr so annoying! *LeVernis* if you want it let me know and I can get a friend from HK to get us both one and get it shipped to you
> 
> 
> 
> SO looking forward to seeing this collection in person!




I know right? That was my favourite of the four.

You are such a sweetie!! [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much for offering to help me get it! That would be wonderful!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
Please message me with the details. Thank you Jen!!

P.S. The whole summer collection is amazing. Actually the Les Beige one is pretty good too. Just not as bright & fun. I'm sure you'll enjoy seeing them. [emoji6]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I know right? That was my favourite of the four.
> 
> You are such a sweetie!! [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much for offering to help me get it! That would be wonderful!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> Please message me with the details. Thank you Jen!!
> 
> P.S. The whole summer collection is amazing. Actually the Les Beige one is pretty good too. Just not as bright & fun. I'm sure you'll enjoy seeing them. [emoji6]



Sending you a PM


----------



## cat_shmer

Let me just tell you all how thrilled I am to have found this thread. I have a serious Chanel polish addiction (I have 15 colors so far, but there are probably people with more [emoji28]) and need a place to talk about it with people who understand !!

Just bought Terrana and it is one of my absolute favorites. So glad I read this too, because I didn't know about Les Beiges !! Will go research

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ebby

cat_shmer said:


> Let me just tell you all how thrilled I am to have found this thread. I have a serious Chanel polish addiction (I have 15 colors so far, but there are probably people with more [emoji28]) and need a place to talk about it with people who understand !!
> 
> Just bought Terrana and it is one of my absolute favorites. So glad I read this too, because I didn't know about Les Beiges !! Will go research
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Me too [emoji5]&#65039; have also just bought Terrana however haven't tried it out yet - can't wait! There are also two new blue polishes coming out at the end of this month as well.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

cat_shmer said:


> Let me just tell you all how thrilled I am to have found this thread. I have a serious Chanel polish addiction (I have 15 colors so far, but there are probably people with more [emoji28]) and need a place to talk about it with people who understand !!
> 
> Just bought Terrana and it is one of my absolute favorites. So glad I read this too, because I didn't know about Les Beiges !! Will go research
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Welcome! You're in good company here... We all understand that addiction!! [emoji1]


----------



## cat_shmer

Ebby said:


> Me too [emoji5]&#65039; have also just bought Terrana however haven't tried it out yet - can't wait! There are also two new blue polishes coming out at the end of this month as well.


Ooo! Do we know the names of the blue polishes yet?
And Terrana goes on a little thin and needs three coats, but the end result is gorgeous


----------



## jen_sparro

cat_shmer said:


> Ooo! Do we know the names of the blue polishes yet?
> And Terrana goes on a little thin and needs three coats, but the end result is gorgeous



Yup! Fortissimo and Vibrato. Here's a pic of the two colours-
http://cdn.specktra.net/f/fb/fb1bd278_Screenshot_2015-05-18-01-48-39.png


----------



## cat_shmer

Wow [emoji7] Fortissimo looks perfect - I love the iridescent polishes


----------



## Ebby

jen_sparro said:


> Yup! Fortissimo and Vibrato. Here's a pic of the two colours-
> 
> http://cdn.specktra.net/f/fb/fb1bd278_Screenshot_2015-05-18-01-48-39.png




Wow thank you - think I definitely need Fortissimo in my life [emoji7] what am I saying, will probably get both, hehe


----------



## Librarychickie

Precious Beige on nubbins


----------



## cat_shmer

Librarychickie, thanks for the post!! Wanted to buy the polish but wasn't sure what it would look like on. It's been hard to find good swatches!


----------



## misstrine85

Wearing Coquelicot. I really love these summer colors - have yet to wear Terrana and Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jen_sparro

Librarychickie said:


> Precious Beige on nubbins
> 
> View attachment 3008390



I LOVE this on you  I can't wait to get my hands on these nudes!


----------



## trigirl

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Coquelicot. I really love these summer colors - have yet to wear Terrana and Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008686




Love this red! Looks great on you!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Yup! Fortissimo and Vibrato. Here's a pic of the two colours-
> 
> http://cdn.specktra.net/f/fb/fb1bd278_Screenshot_2015-05-18-01-48-39.png



Thanks for the pic [emoji5]&#65039;
I'd love to see a comparison between Blue Satin & Fortissimo. Though it looks lighter in the bottle pic, it looks similar on her nails...



Librarychickie said:


> Precious Beige on nubbins
> 
> View attachment 3008390



Very pretty on you [emoji4] 
How did you find the formula?



misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Coquelicot. I really love these summer colors - have yet to wear Terrana and Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008686



Really suits you. [emoji4]
I'm wearing the two you haven't tried yet. Love them. Might wear Coquelicot next. You've inspired me.


----------



## Librarychickie

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for the pic [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'd love to see a comparison between Blue Satin & Fortissimo. Though it looks lighter in the bottle pic, it looks similar on her nails...
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you [emoji4]
> How did you find the formula?
> 
> 
> 
> Really suits you. [emoji4]
> I'm wearing the two you haven't tried yet. Love them. Might wear Coquelicot next. You've inspired me.


The formula is nice. It self-leveled. I only used two coats.


----------



## Librarychickie

I really didn't know where to post this picture, but I thought a few nail polish lovers would appreciate it. 

We're moving, and I'm in the process of packing up my collection. Here's a shot of my premium polishes -- Chanel, Dior, YSL, Tom Ford, Burberry, Guerlain, and a few Marc Jacobs.


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> I really didn't know where to post this picture, but I thought a few nail polish lovers would appreciate it.
> 
> We're moving, and I'm in the process of packing up my collection. Here's a shot of my premium polishes -- Chanel, Dior, YSL, Tom Ford, Burberry, Guerlain, and a few Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 3010208



Gorgeous!

How does the Guerlain wear compare to the others? I just saw a shade i liked, but no one I know, knows a thing about the polish. TIA.


----------



## Librarychickie

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> How does the Guerlain wear compare to the others? I just saw a shade i liked, but no one I know, knows a thing about the polish. TIA.


I actually love it.  The application is divine - like butter! It has a brush similar to YSL, which works very well with my nail bed shape.  I've gotten well over 4 days wear without any tips showing.my five year old niece wore it for over a week before it chipped. I just wish they had more of a variety of colors.


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> I actually love it.  The application is divine - like butter! It has a brush similar to YSL, which works very well with my nail bed shape.  I've gotten well over 4 days wear without any tips showing.my five year old niece wore it for over a week before it chipped. I just wish they had more of a variety of colors.



Thanks, I think I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Librarychickie said:


> The formula is nice. It self-leveled. I only used two coats.



Thanks for that [emoji4] I look forward to trying it. 



Librarychickie said:


> I really didn't know where to post this picture, but I thought a few nail polish lovers would appreciate it.
> 
> We're moving, and I'm in the process of packing up my collection. Here's a shot of my premium polishes -- Chanel, Dior, YSL, Tom Ford, Burberry, Guerlain, and a few Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 3010208



Love the pic! Nice collection [emoji2][emoji2]

I hope that box gets marked FRAGILE
haha!


----------



## Barbora

Ladies I found a bunch of nail polishes from past collections on sale! I bought Taboo and now I'm contemplating whether I should get Frenzy or not.


----------



## RAINDANCE

Just got a call to say Blue Rhythm nail polishes are in at my local Chanel counter [ John Lewis/UK] SA has both put aside for me until next Friday so I'm hoping to get in this weekend to check them out.


----------



## Ebby

I went into Boots (UK) today and had a look at the new collection, it's so gorgeous! I'm going back tomorrow to get the polishes [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ebby

Wearing Terrana today however I do now own Fortissimo so will be wearing that next [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pinky70

Ebby said:


> Wearing Terrana today however I do now own Fortissimo so will be wearing that next [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3014127


Looks perfect on you


----------



## PewPew

Ebby said:


> Wearing Terrana today however I do now own Fortissimo so will be wearing that next [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3014127



This looks beautiful on you! There's a warmth to Terrana that makes it a lovely year-round shade.



Librarychickie said:


> I really didn't know where to post this picture, but I thought a few nail polish lovers would appreciate it.
> 
> We're moving, and I'm in the process of packing up my collection. Here's a shot of my premium polishes -- Chanel, Dior, YSL, Tom Ford, Burberry, Guerlain, and a few Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 3010208



This. is. Glorious. I spy the cute Dior holiday bottles (my personal kryptonite :buttercup Hope the move goes smoothly, and you & your pretties enjoy the new home!


----------



## _debi_

Ebby said:


> Wearing Terrana today however I do now own Fortissimo so will be wearing that next [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3014127




This looks great!

Can't wait to see Fortissimo and hear what you think in terms of dupes. The two blues are currently in my Selfridges basket but I'm hesitating... I have so many blues and I feel like these aren't original enough. Vibrato seems a lot like Dior Sailor and Electric Blue and Fortissimo could be similar to a lot but especially Tuxedo (though that actually wouldn't be that bad cause I hate the formula on Tuxedo). 

I can only find this shot on Instagram of comparisons. There is another by the same blogger, I think, but the description is all in Russian, so not sure...


----------



## RAINDANCE

I was able to call into my local Chanel counter today where they had put aside both Vibrato and Fortissimo for me. I'm glad I went to see in person. I had thought I would choose Vibrato out of the two, thinking Fortissimo was too close to Blue Satin, but was wavering as I'm not fond of a matt nail in blue and was not convinced I would actually wear Vibrato. 

However I was really pleasantly surprised by Fortissimo and have come home with that and absolutely LOVE it ! It looks darker on the publicity info [and the swatches I saw earlier in the month] and IRL, to my eye, it's bluer and slightly lighter than Blue Satin which I find often appears almost black. Ironically this was the polish that caught my eye first back in the Spring but I thought I would give it a miss. I took Blue Satin and Bel Argus with me to compare and it sits in between those two as a rich navy with a very subtle tiny sparkle/shimmer finish.

So now I have a dilemma ... I have Terrana and The Husband brought Coliquet back from an overseas business trip last week and I can't wear all 3 at the same time ! LOL !


----------



## RAINDANCE

Ebby said:


> Wearing Terrana today however I do now own Fortissimo so will be wearing that next [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3014127


 
This looks gorgeous on you !


----------



## saira1214

RAINDANCE said:


> I was able to call into my local Chanel counter today where they had put aside both Vibrato and Fortissimo for me. I'm glad I went to see in person. I had thought I would choose Vibrato out of the two, thinking Fortissimo was too close to Blue Satin, but was wavering as I'm not fond of a matt nail in blue and was not convinced I would actually wear Vibrato.
> 
> However I was really pleasantly surprised by Fortissimo and have come home with that and absolutely LOVE it ! It looks darker on the publicity info [and the swatches I saw earlier in the month] and IRL, to my eye, it's bluer and slightly lighter than Blue Satin which I find often appears almost black. Ironically this was the polish that caught my eye first back in the Spring but I thought I would give it a miss. I took Blue Satin and Bel Argus with me to compare and it sits in between those two as a rich navy with a very subtle tiny sparkle/shimmer finish.
> 
> So now I have a dilemma ... I have Terrana and The Husband brought Coliquet back from an overseas business trip last week and I can't wear all 3 at the same time ! LOL !


Oh, congrats! Fortissimo sounds amazing. How would you describe Vibrato. Can't wait to see swatches.


----------



## Ebby

RAINDANCE said:


> This looks gorgeous on you !




Thank you, I really do love it and am surprised how much so [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## RAINDANCE

saira1214 said:


> Oh, congrats! Fortissimo sounds amazing. How would you describe Vibrato. Can't wait to see swatches.


 
I'd seen Vibrato described as electric blue and I think that's a good description. It's a very bold rich cobalt/electric blue. There seem to be more pictures on line for this than Fortissimo. 

Try these links [Not sure I've done this correctly so appologies if it doesn't work!]
http://www.scoopnest.com/user/susiebubble/589062210019790848
http://www.lilypebbles.co.uk/2015/05/chanel-bleu-rhythm-de-chanel.html


----------



## saira1214

RAINDANCE said:


> I'd seen Vibrato described as electric blue and I think that's a good description. It's a very bold rich cobalt/electric blue. There seem to be more pictures on line for this than Fortissimo.
> 
> Try these links [Not sure I've done this correctly so appologies if it doesn't work!]
> http://www.scoopnest.com/user/susiebubble/589062210019790848
> http://www.lilypebbles.co.uk/2015/05/chanel-bleu-rhythm-de-chanel.html



Awesome, thanks! Where are located by the way? Are these available in the US?


----------



## _debi_

RAINDANCE said:


> I was able to call into my local Chanel counter today where they had put aside both Vibrato and Fortissimo for me. I'm glad I went to see in person. I had thought I would choose Vibrato out of the two, thinking Fortissimo was too close to Blue Satin, but was wavering as I'm not fond of a matt nail in blue and was not convinced I would actually wear Vibrato.
> 
> However I was really pleasantly surprised by Fortissimo and have come home with that and absolutely LOVE it ! It looks darker on the publicity info [and the swatches I saw earlier in the month] and IRL, to my eye, it's bluer and slightly lighter than Blue Satin which I find often appears almost black. Ironically this was the polish that caught my eye first back in the Spring but I thought I would give it a miss. I took Blue Satin and Bel Argus with me to compare and it sits in between those two as a rich navy with a very subtle tiny sparkle/shimmer finish.
> 
> So now I have a dilemma ... I have Terrana and The Husband brought Coliquet back from an overseas business trip last week and I can't wear all 3 at the same time ! LOL !



Thanks for this, you totally swayed me into ordering Fortissimo!  Vibrato looks exactly like Dior Sailor to me so I think I'll pass.  Fortissimo looks more interesting and I don't think I have a shimmer polish that's a similar shade to that, my deeper blues are mostly cremes.  Can't wait to get it


----------



## Ebby

_debi_ said:


> Thanks for this, you totally swayed me into ordering Fortissimo!  Vibrato looks exactly like Dior Sailor to me so I think I'll pass.  Fortissimo looks more interesting and I don't think I have a shimmer polish that's a similar shade to that, my deeper blues are mostly cremes.  Can't wait to get it




I'm wearing it now, I really like it. Will try and get a good picture so that you can see the shimmer as well.


----------



## _debi_

Ebby said:


> I'm wearing it now, I really like it. Will try and get a good picture so that you can see the shimmer as well.




Great thanks! [emoji126]&#127996;[emoji126]&#127996;


----------



## saira1214

Where are these available?


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> Where are these available?



Do you mean the two blue polishes? They haven't been released in the US yet (Canada and the UK have them)...


----------



## _debi_

saira1214 said:


> Where are these available?





jen_sparro said:


> Do you mean the two blue polishes? They haven't been released in the US yet (Canada and the UK have them)...



Yeah once in a very blue moon we get something before the US, no idea how they work these things out!


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> Do you mean the two blue polishes? They haven't been released in the US yet (Canada and the UK have them)...







_debi_ said:


> Yeah once in a very blue moon we get something before the US, no idea how they work these things out!




Yes, thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I've worn Lavanda during the vacation


----------



## Ebby

Pollie-Jean said:


> I've worn Lavanda during the vacation




Gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## pinky70

Pollie-Jean said:


> I've worn Lavanda during the vacation


Lovely on you


----------



## misstrine85

Also wearing Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## devik

Can any of you Chanel aficionados help me understand why this lot of 7 polishes went for over $800 on ebay? The colors were:

*[FONT=&quot]Pearl Drop, Beige Petale, June, Morning Rose, Miami Peach, Night Sky and Iridescent.  

[/FONT]*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-7pc-...-Polish-Set-13-ml-0-4-FL-OZ-NEW-/351339580800


----------



## misstrine85

devik said:


> Can any of you Chanel aficionados help me understand why this lot of 7 polishes went for over $800 on ebay? The colors were:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Pearl Drop, Beige Petale, June, Morning Rose, Miami Peach, Night Sky and Iridescent.
> 
> [/FONT]*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-7pc-...-Polish-Set-13-ml-0-4-FL-OZ-NEW-/351339580800




Night Sky is also called Ciel De Nuit, and is very rare and sought after. Irisescent is also very rare.


----------



## misstrine85

Oh. It was actually sold at that price. Wow!!!


----------



## pinky70

Chanel may


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ebby said:


> Gorgeous [emoji4]





pinky70 said:


> Lovely on you



Thank you both 



misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024295



 looks great on you ! Your pic shows the real color of beautiful Lavanda


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Night Sky is also called Ciel De Nuit, and is very rare and sought after. Irisescent is also very rare.



*MissTrine* is right. Ciel de Nuit can go for $500+ alone so combine it with Iridescent and I can see why it would go for $800. 

Chanel nail polish collecting is an expensive business- especially for super rare vintage polishes


----------



## devik

misstrine85 said:


> Night Sky is also called Ciel De Nuit, and is very rare and sought after. Irisescent is also very rare.



Thank you! I knew at least one of them must be rare but I didn't know which ones.


----------



## saira1214

Speaking of rare polishes, has anyone seen this auction?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Chanel-34...610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4710d872


----------



## Maurie97

saira1214 said:


> Speaking of rare polishes, has anyone seen this auction?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Chanel-34...610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4710d872




That is INSANE. I have many Chanel's and Dior and have paid no more than $35 for a retired Chanel polish. I know they are tempting and so beautiful but this price is just mad.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG! Is that American dollars?! *faints* I can't believe someone posted it for that price! Wtf?! How much are the Russie's going for now?


----------



## saira1214

Maurie97 said:


> That is INSANE. I have many Chanel's and Dior and have paid no more than $35 for a retired Chanel polish. I know they are tempting and so beautiful but this price is just mad.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> OMG! Is that American dollars?! *faints* I can't believe someone posted it for that price! Wtf?! How much are the Russie's going for now?



It's absolutely ridiculous. I know that these are rare polishes and all, but no way would ANYONE pay that amount of money for a polish. NO one.  I think that most I have seen Russies go for is somewhere in the 1-200s, i'm sure people have paid more though.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

saira1214 said:


> Speaking of rare polishes, has anyone seen this auction?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Chanel-34...610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4710d872




What the?! I have no words.... Except - ridiculous!!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Haven't been on here for a bit. 
I'm loving the pics of the summer colours and the new blue colours [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]

I'm wearing Lovely Beige today. What a great formula! Especially for a nude colour.


----------



## misstrine85

Wow, that's a crazy price for Feu De Russie! 

I'm putting in Terrana tonight. Then I've worn all of the summer colors and then I'll be wesring the summer colors from last year, then the year before and so on until summer is over [emoji1] 

I found an almost full bottle of Sirene today at a fleamarket. For 5 dkr, which is just a little under 1 usd [emoji1]


----------



## debbah

Hello ladies! Haven't been on in awhile but wanted to verify a rumor from MUA that Chanel will be "relaunching" Jade under a new name (Fraicheur). Anyone heard anything to confirm? Release dates in the US? I started collecting after the Jade craziness and refuse to take out a second mortgage for nail polish so this news has me pretty excited! [emoji1]


----------



## misstrine85

debbah said:


> Hello ladies! Haven't been on in awhile but wanted to verify a rumor from MUA that Chanel will be "relaunching" Jade under a new name (Fraicheur). Anyone heard anything to confirm? Release dates in the US? I started collecting after the Jade craziness and refuse to take out a second mortgage for nail polish so this news has me pretty excited! [emoji1]




I don't think it looks exactly like Jade, but it's a light minty green [emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

debbah said:


> Hello ladies! Haven't been on in awhile but wanted to verify a rumor from MUA that Chanel will be "relaunching" Jade under a new name (Fraicheur). Anyone heard anything to confirm? Release dates in the US? I started collecting after the Jade craziness and refuse to take out a second mortgage for nail polish so this news has me pretty excited! [emoji1]




There's one on EBay right now, with shpg from Moscow over $70 US. They have it labeled as rare, glad it's going to released. A pale green metallic.


----------



## Bananajam123

I saw a pic of Fraicheur on @noodlesdoodleswithpretties on Instagram. It does look pretty close to Jade. According to that account the UK should have it available at the end of the month in some stores and it's already selling in France.

I can't post links so if anyone can then please do so.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Not mine! Here ya go! I like and need!






Taken from Instagram


----------



## Bananajam123

Thanks for putting the link up Jimmyshoogirl. Isn't the colour so pretty? I'll definitely be buying it when it comes out in the UK.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bananajam123 said:


> Thanks for putting the link up Jimmyshoogirl. Isn't the colour so pretty? I'll definitely be buying it when it comes out in the UK.



You're welcome. Thanks for leading us to the pic!
Yes! I saw she posted the poster also! Ballerina is coming back, too! Yaaay!


----------



## Bananajam123

jimmyshoogirl said:


> You're welcome. Thanks for leading us to the pic!
> Yes! I saw she posted the poster also! Ballerina is coming back, too! Yaaay!
> View attachment 3031950



Ballerina is selling here already. That poster is like candies in a sweet shop


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmm I wonder is it here in the U.S.? I looked for it a couple years ago and gave up after I couldn't find it. I fell off the polish wagon for a while but I'm back (for Chanel only tho), and looks like just in time!


----------



## Bananajam123

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hmm I wonder is it here in the U.S.? I looked for it a couple years ago and gave up after I couldn't find it. I fell off the polish wagon for a while but I'm back (for Chanel only tho), and looks like just in time!



It would be worth checking.  Chanel has been bad for my pocket this year. Just bought all 4 polishes from the summer collection and I need to get blue polishes as well as this new green beauty:greengrin:


----------



## _debi_

Here is Fortissimo, both indoors and in the sun. Day three and still looking great. 

It is very similar to Dior Tuxedo, Tuxedo may have more visible shimmer but this formula is better. 

I don't usually do matching hands and toes but I put this on my toes as well, love it!


----------



## saira1214

_debi_ said:


> Here is Fortissimo, both indoors and in the sun. Day three and still looking great.
> 
> It is very similar to Dior Tuxedo, Tuxedo may have more visible shimmer but this formula is better.
> 
> I don't usually do matching hands and toes but I put this on my toes as well, love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032469
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032470



This looks awesome on you!  I can't wait until we get them here in the states!


----------



## RAINDANCE

_debi_ said:


> Here is Fortissimo, both indoors and in the sun. Day three and still looking great.
> 
> It is very similar to Dior Tuxedo, Tuxedo may have more visible shimmer but this formula is better.
> 
> I don't usually do matching hands and toes but I put this on my toes as well, love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032469
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032470



Absolutely stunning


----------



## saira1214

Fall collection courtesy of bluetapingnails. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 loving very obscure!


----------



## uhpharm01

_debi_ said:


> Here is Fortissimo, both indoors and in the sun. Day three and still looking great.
> 
> It is very similar to Dior Tuxedo, Tuxedo may have more visible shimmer but this formula is better.
> 
> I don't usually do matching hands and toes but I put this on my toes as well, love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032469
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032470



Oh I need this color. &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_debi_ said:


> Here is Fortissimo, both indoors and in the sun. Day three and still looking great.
> 
> It is very similar to Dior Tuxedo, Tuxedo may have more visible shimmer but this formula is better.
> 
> I don't usually do matching hands and toes but I put this on my toes as well, love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032469
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032470



So beautiful !


----------



## cat_shmer

saira1214 said:


> Fall collection courtesy of bluetapingnails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving very obscure!




Are we positive about these? Because if so, Vert Obscur looks absolutely gorgeous !! Must buy [emoji39]


----------



## jen_sparro

cat_shmer said:


> Are we positive about these? Because if so, Vert Obscur looks absolutely gorgeous !! Must buy [emoji39]



 Yes these are the fall polishes... Vert Obscur is my fave too


----------



## Ebby

saira1214 said:


> Fall collection courtesy of bluetapingnails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving very obscure!




Vert Obscur looks amazing!


----------



## Maurie97

My oldest son spent some time in Manhattan Sunday and surprised me with this. I think he is competing with his younger brother, who picked up Mediterranee for mom. My boys are good to their father and myself.I also finally bought Infidele to round out my 2012 FNO trio. That will be here in a few days. On my nails is Rose Exuberant


----------



## Maurie97

saira1214 said:


> Fall collection courtesy of bluetapingnails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving very obscure!



OMG.......Chanel PLEASE slow down. I love the two on the ends. I have so many reds and this one appears too warm for me. I cannot keep up with all the lovelies they are coming out with. I will be divorced, but with great looking nails.......big whoop....no bueno. LOL


----------



## jen_sparro

Maurie97 said:


> OMG.......Chanel PLEASE slow down. I love the two on the ends. I have so many reds and this one appears too warm for me. I cannot keep up with all the lovelies they are coming out with. I will be divorced, but with great looking nails.......big whoop....no bueno. LOL



Totally agree Maurie, I'm having trouble keeping up with all these releases. I haven't got either of the blues yet, missing Beige Rose from the Les Beiges and crossing my fingers I can snatch a bottle of Fraicheur... 

This year has been crazy regarding the polish releases and we still have Fall, FNO and Holiday collections to come


----------



## uhpharm01

What is FNO? TIA


----------



## jen_sparro

uhpharm01 said:


> What is FNO? TIA



Fashion Night Out... normally Chanel releases a few polishes to celebrate.


----------



## misstrine85

Wearing Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034610




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Maurie97

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034610



This looks great. Cannot wait to wear mine now, especially that I now see it looks so good on shorter nails, like mine. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034610



We are twins at the moment Trine


----------



## Pollie-Jean

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034610




Love it !


----------



## PewPew

Maurie97 said:


> My oldest son spent some time in Manhattan Sunday and surprised me with this. I think he is competing with his younger brother, who picked up Mediterranee for mom. My boys are good to their father and myself.I also finally bought Infidele to round out my 2012 FNO trio. That will be here in a few days. On my nails is Rose Exuberant



What thoughtful, fun gifts from your sweet boys! I was just admiring misstrine85's Terrana mani in the NOTD thread. It's both edgy & elegant with a fabulous shimmer to boot.


----------



## _debi_

saira1214 said:


> This looks awesome on you!  I can't wait until we get them here in the states!





RAINDANCE said:


> Absolutely stunning





uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I need this color. &#128522;&#128525;





Pollie-Jean said:


> So beautiful !



Thanks guys!  Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## RAINDANCE

Hello Ladies 

Would anyone be able to compare the different Beiges to Ballerina, Rose Cache and Rose Confidential, please ? I generally prefer a bold nail colour rather than a nude so I'm wondering if I don't _need _any of the Beiges if I have those other three ?

Its been a great year for Chanel polishes for me after a couple of seasons when nothing inspired me. I am fast running out of NP funds and I _need_ back ups of Terrana and Fortissimo and I have my eye on 679 Vert Obscure too .

Thanks a million !


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Not mine! Here ya go! I like and need!
> View attachment 3031945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from Instagram


Nice color. Is it available in the U.S. ? TIA


----------



## Maurie97

RAINDANCE said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Would anyone be able to compare the different Beiges to Ballerina, Rose Cache and Rose Confidential, please ? I generally prefer a bold nail colour rather than a nude so I'm wondering if I don't _need _any of the Beiges if I have those other three ?
> 
> Its been a great year for Chanel polishes for me after a couple of seasons when nothing inspired me. I am fast running out of NP funds and I _need_ back ups of Terrana and Fortissimo and I have my eye on 679 Vert Obscure too .
> 
> Thanks a million !



I don't have the other's to compare to, but I love Ballerina for that just manicured/slight french look. Rose Confidential looked a bit too granny for me, and though I will be there before you know it.........I passed it on to my mom. Rose Cache looks like a better option than Rose Confidential and of course darker than Ballerina. Wish I could help with swatches.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RAINDANCE said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Would anyone be able to compare the different Beiges to Ballerina, Rose Cache and Rose Confidential, please ? I generally prefer a bold nail colour rather than a nude so I'm wondering if I don't _need _any of the Beiges if I have those other three ?
> 
> Its been a great year for Chanel polishes for me after a couple of seasons when nothing inspired me. I am fast running out of NP funds and I _need_ back ups of Terrana and Fortissimo and I have my eye on 679 Vert Obscure too .
> 
> Thanks a million !



Hope this helps some.




http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/06/chanel-le-vernis-655-beige-rosa-659.html




http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/07/chanel-le-vernis-625-secret-629.html


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Not mine! Here ya go! I like and need!
> View attachment 3031945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from Instagram



So excited for this one!!!! [emoji7]




_debi_ said:


> Here is Fortissimo, both indoors and in the sun. Day three and still looking great.
> 
> It is very similar to Dior Tuxedo, Tuxedo may have more visible shimmer but this formula is better.
> 
> I don't usually do matching hands and toes but I put this on my toes as well, love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032469
> 
> Looks great! Another colour I'm looking forward to picking up [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032470







saira1214 said:


> Fall collection courtesy of bluetapingnails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving very obscure!



Vert Obscure looks like it'll be mine [emoji6]



jen_sparro said:


> Totally agree Maurie, I'm having trouble keeping up with all these releases. I haven't got either of the blues yet, missing Beige Rose from the Les Beiges and crossing my fingers I can snatch a bottle of Fraicheur...
> 
> This year has been crazy regarding the polish releases and we still have Fall, FNO and Holiday collections to come



Yikes. So true. I'm so happy enjoying all the new & upcoming colours though haha!


----------



## vicki_ltd

Hi ladies, haven't been on here in forever!

Just wanted to share my (very unprofessional) swatch of Chanel Fraicheur. I got this yesterday and I must say it has become an instant favourite!! 

Unfortunately I don't own Jade for comparisons


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice color. Is it available in the U.S. ? TIA




Not yet!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

vicki_ltd said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been on here in forever!
> 
> Just wanted to share my (very unprofessional) swatch of Chanel Fraicheur. I got this yesterday and I must say it has become an instant favourite!!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't own Jade for comparisons




Cool! How many coats did you use?


I can see this one selling out SUPER fast just because this is the only other color that Chanel has that's close to Jade.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yikes. So true. I'm so happy enjoying all the new & upcoming colours though haha!



Oh I'm loving it... not my bank balance though  

ps. I have heard from SAs in Europe and the US that *Fraicheur is going to be PERMANENT*. No need to stress, yay!!!!


----------



## vicki_ltd

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Cool! How many coats did you use?
> 
> 
> I can see this one selling out SUPER fast just because this is the only other color that Chanel has that's close to Jade.


That's three thin coats. It dries super fast though, I was impressed! Formula reminds me of Mirabella from last year, so jelly-like. Shame my phone camera didn't capture the gorgeous green shimmer..


----------



## roundandround

I swatched Fraicheur on my middle and ring finger. Applied Dior Waterlily on  index and Dior BoP Samba 402 on pinkie. Fraicheur tends lighter and pulls more yellow than Waterlily. How I wish Fraicheur comes close to samba 402 since it came in a mini bottle.  On first impression Fraicheur seems watery but maybe I'm wrong.

Fraicheur on middle is with 3 thin coats bec. as I said it's watery, 2 thicker coats on ring finger. Diors are both 2 coats. I ordered Fraicheur bec. the Chanel counter didn't get them yet (problem with delivery)I swatched this from another store. 

Sorry for the ucleaned nails, I just removed previous np in the store for swatching purposes &#65533;&#65533;


Sorry for the crappy mobile shot lol


----------



## LeVernis Addict

vicki_ltd said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been on here in forever!
> 
> Just wanted to share my (very unprofessional) swatch of Chanel Fraicheur. I got this yesterday and I must say it has become an instant favourite!!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't own Jade for comparisons



Gorgeous colour! I'm looking forward to this one!



roundandround said:


> I swatched Fraicheur on my middle and ring finger. Applied Dior Waterlily on  index and Dior BoP Samba 402 on pinkie. Fraicheur tends lighter and pulls more yellow than Waterlily. How I wish Fraicheur comes close to samba 402 since it came in a mini bottle.  On first impression Fraicheur seems watery but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Fraicheur on middle is with 3 thin coats bec. as I said it's watery, 2 thicker coats on ring finger. Diors are both 2 coats. I ordered Fraicheur bec. the Chanel counter didn't get them yet (problem with delivery)I swatched this from another store.
> 
> Sorry for the ucleaned nails, I just removed previous np in the store for swatching purposes &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy mobile shot lol



Thanks so much for the info & comparison. Very helpful [emoji4]


----------



## sally.m

Vibrato


----------



## sally.m

roundandround said:


> I swatched Fraicheur on my middle and ring finger. Applied Dior Waterlily on  index and Dior BoP Samba 402 on pinkie. Fraicheur tends lighter and pulls more yellow than Waterlily. How I wish Fraicheur comes close to samba 402 since it came in a mini bottle.  On first impression Fraicheur seems watery but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Fraicheur on middle is with 3 thin coats bec. as I said it's watery, 2 thicker coats on ring finger. Diors are both 2 coats. I ordered Fraicheur bec. the Chanel counter didn't get them yet (problem with delivery)I swatched this from another store.
> 
> Sorry for the ucleaned nails, I just removed previous np in the store for swatching purposes &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy mobile shot lol




Whats this colour? Is it new? Must find......


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

roundandround said:


> I swatched Fraicheur on my middle and ring finger. Applied Dior Waterlily on  index and Dior BoP Samba 402 on pinkie. Fraicheur tends lighter and pulls more yellow than Waterlily. How I wish Fraicheur comes close to samba 402 since it came in a mini bottle.  On first impression Fraicheur seems watery but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Fraicheur on middle is with 3 thin coats bec. as I said it's watery, 2 thicker coats on ring finger. Diors are both 2 coats. I ordered Fraicheur bec. the Chanel counter didn't get them yet (problem with delivery)I swatched this from another store.
> 
> Sorry for the ucleaned nails, I just removed previous np in the store for swatching purposes &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy mobile shot lol



Thanks for the info!

When you say watery do you mean like Miami Peach type watery? I also have water lily maybe Fraicheur leans yellow because of the gold shimmer?



vicki_ltd said:


> That's three thin coats. It dries super fast though, I was impressed! Formula reminds me of Mirabella from last year, so jelly-like. Shame my phone camera didn't capture the gorgeous green shimmer..




Cool! Thanks!


jen_sparro said:


> Oh I'm loving it... not my bank balance though
> 
> 
> 
> ps. I have heard from SAs in Europe and the US that *Fraicheur is going to be PERMANENT*. No need to stress, yay!!!!



Wow! That's really good to know! Shocking but good to know!



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3040658
> 
> 
> Vibrato




Lovely!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I got a call this morning & raced to the shops haha! 

For those that are interested, here is a comparison with Jade [emoji7]

Fraicheur is a bit more yellow based & lighter. The shimmer is not as vibrant, it's a lighter green too. But they are REALLY close. I would imagine they'll look even closer on the nails.


----------



## Bananajam123

LeVernis Addict said:


> I got a call this morning & raced to the shops haha!
> 
> For those that are interested, here is a comparison with Jade [emoji7]
> 
> Fraicheur is a bit more yellow based & lighter. The shimmer is not as vibrant, it's a lighter green too. But they are REALLY close. I would imagine they'll look even closer on the nails.
> 
> View attachment 3041617
> View attachment 3041618



Thanks for the comparisons.  I'll definitely be ordering


----------



## RAINDANCE

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Hope this helps some.
> 
> View attachment 3036898
> 
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/06/chanel-le-vernis-655-beige-rosa-659.html
> 
> View attachment 3036906
> 
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/07/chanel-le-vernis-625-secret-629.html



Thank you. I have to go into town at the weekend so I'm hoping to get chance to look IRL.
Think I'll probably go for Beige Rose  and possibly Ballerina also which I don't have.


----------



## roundandround

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks so much for the info & comparison. Very helpful [emoji4]




Welcome 



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3040658
> 
> 
> Vibrato




Very pretty, I wonder how close it is to Dior's Sailor.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> When you say watery do you mean like Miami Peach type watery? I also have water lily maybe Fraicheur leans yellow because of the gold shimmer?




Let's say Mimosa, but bc Mimosa being a light yellow  color Fraîcheur is better being green. I hope this makes sense lol



LeVernis Addict said:


> I got a call this morning & raced to the shops haha!
> 
> For those that are interested, here is a comparison with Jade [emoji7]
> 
> Fraicheur is a bit more yellow based & lighter. The shimmer is not as vibrant, it's a lighter green too. But they are REALLY close. I would imagine they'll look even closer on the nails.
> 
> View attachment 3041617
> View attachment 3041618




I didn't know Jade is not a darker green ullhair:No call yet from the Chanel SA. I hope I can collect them during the weekend.


----------



## saira1214

LeVernis Addict said:


> I got a call this morning & raced to the shops haha!
> 
> For those that are interested, here is a comparison with Jade [emoji7]
> 
> Fraicheur is a bit more yellow based & lighter. The shimmer is not as vibrant, it's a lighter green too. But they are REALLY close. I would imagine they'll look even closer on the nails.
> 
> View attachment 3041617
> View attachment 3041618



Wow, they are very close. Thank you for the comparisons! Can't wait to see the nail swatches.


----------



## urbis

Oh thank you for comparison.
I had tje feeling Fraicheur colud be yellower, but the shimmers are quite visible under direct lighting, I can't believe that in Jade they are more visible.

Ps. That's my first post in this blog, I've been reading a lot but never posted before.


----------



## Barbora

I haven't been on here in a little while (a few weeks) but I came back to lots of news! I love Vert Obscur and I'm now contemplating whether to get any of the beiges. Chanel has been good to us this year!


----------



## devik

urbis said:


> Oh thank you for comparison.
> I had tje feeling Fraicheur colud be yellower, but the shimmers are quite visible under direct lighting, I can't believe that in Jade they are more visible.
> 
> Ps. That's my first post in this blog, I've been reading a lot but never posted before.



Hi urbis! Glad to see you diving in with posting! I started the same way, by lurking for a long time before finally creating an account.  The Nails forum is one of my favorite places around here but it can be dangerous for the pocketbook!!!!


----------



## Librarychickie

I finally am settled into our new place. Time for a fresh mani with Beige Rose.


----------



## Bananajam123

Librarychickie said:


> I finally am settled into our new place. Time for a fresh mani with Beige Rose.
> 
> View attachment 3043279



Wow. Beige Rose looks so lovely on you. Your nails are perfect. I've ordered this colour along with Lovely Beige and Fortissimo. Congrats on your new home


----------



## LeVernis Addict

saira1214 said:


> Wow, they are very close. Thank you for the comparisons! Can't wait to see the nail swatches.



You're welcome [emoji4] I also can't wait to see it on my nails, hoping to get the time to paint them soon! [emoji2]



urbis said:


> Oh thank you for comparison.
> 
> I had tje feeling Fraicheur colud be yellower, but the shimmers are quite visible under direct lighting, I can't believe that in Jade they are more visible.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. That's my first post in this blog, I've been reading a lot but never posted before.



Welcome! [emoji2]



Librarychickie said:


> I finally am settled into our new place. Time for a fresh mani with Beige Rose.
> 
> View attachment 3043279



Beige Rose looks beautiful on you [emoji5]&#65039;
Congrats on the new home [emoji4]


----------



## Barbora

Librarychickie said:


> I finally am settled into our new place. Time for a fresh mani with Beige Rose.
> 
> View attachment 3043279



Looks wonderful on you! Congrats on your new home, I'm sure all your pretties already found their place too


----------



## nudibelle

kudos to this years polishes!
i havent been so happy with new colors in abt 2-3 yrs

the formula also is amazing
im one color away from completing the summer collection
amazing forumlaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## nudibelle

_debi_ said:


> Here is Fortissimo, both indoors and in the sun. Day three and still looking great.
> 
> It is very similar to Dior Tuxedo, Tuxedo may have more visible shimmer but this formula is better.
> 
> I don't usually do matching hands and toes but I put this on my toes as well, love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032469
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032470


 
gorgeous!


----------



## tutushopper

Fraicheur finally came up on the U.S. Chanel site as available for purchase last night.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Paradoxal


----------



## nudibelle

Just received my fraicheur
it had a little leakage though


----------



## nudibelle

Take the time while im here at work upload some other pics
Nothing like finding a bunch chanelphiles

by far my FAVORITE in recent years
Taboo 

thats mediterranee on my thumb
gorgeous color and forumal


----------



## nudibelle

wasnt the best light
makes it look darker


----------



## nudibelle

Lavanda
I felt it was more a jelly than a creme like i had read on so many blogs, STILL such an excellent color


----------



## nudibelle

Lavanda in the bottle

After the two new blues
i have to go on a no buy 
seriously


----------



## nudibelle

Distraction
one of my favorite summer manicures


----------



## Ebby

nudibelle said:


> Distraction
> one of my favorite summer manicures




Beautiful, am seriously wanting to buy distraction and lavanda now [emoji7]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Paradoxal



Beautiful [emoji4]



nudibelle said:


> Just received my fraicheur
> it had a little leakage though



Enjoy! [emoji1]
Was the actually polish leaking out? That's not good! 



nudibelle said:


> Take the time while im here at work upload some other pics
> Nothing like finding a bunch chanelphiles



All gorgeous colours [emoji3] Taboo is one of my favourites too.


----------



## urbis

Thanks for welcoming me!
Unfortunately, I'm already a die hard Chanel polsh collector, so no harm!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tutushopper said:


> Fraicheur finally came up on the U.S. Chanel site as available for purchase last night.




Cool! Thanks!


Does anyone know when it will be available in stores?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Really good comparisons between Jade & Fraicheur:

http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/06/chanel-le-vernis-767-fraicheur-review.html

http://makeupandbeautybykaro.blogspot.de/2015/06/chanel-fraicheur-767.html


----------



## cat_shmer

Are we sure Jade is going to be permanent? Because it's on the US website already, but it's under "Limited Edition" :/
I'm just waiting now for it to come into stores. You would think LA would get it faster, but apparently not! I asked one of the women who work at the Bloomingdales near me when it's supposed to come in, and they looked at me like I was crazy and said "Yeah, that doesn't look like anything we know. Could be an old release"

... [emoji52]


----------



## misstrine85

cat_shmer said:


> Are we sure Jade is going to be permanent? Because it's on the US website already, but it's under "Limited Edition" :/
> I'm just waiting now for it to come into stores. You would think LA would get it faster, but apparently not! I asked one of the women who work at the Bloomingdales near me when it's supposed to come in, and they looked at me like I was crazy and said "Yeah, that doesn't look like anything we know. Could be an old release"
> 
> ... [emoji52]




Jade? You don't mean Fraicheur?


----------



## jen_sparro

cat_shmer said:


> Are we sure Jade is going to be permanent? Because it's on the US website already, but it's under "Limited Edition" :/
> I'm just waiting now for it to come into stores. You would think LA would get it faster, but apparently not! I asked one of the women who work at the Bloomingdales near me when it's supposed to come in, and they looked at me like I was crazy and said "Yeah, that doesn't look like anything we know. Could be an old release"
> 
> ... [emoji52]



I assume you mean Fraicheur right? 
It seems Chanel has been playing silly games with us, SAs in Russia have told people that Fraicheur is permanent. But I've been told (today by a Chanel rep) that Fraicheur will be LE... I'm assuming it is LE if the US website is listing it as so  
They've put back the release date for the UK until 1st July so maybe LA is just delayed?


----------



## Persephone76

Does anyone know when Fortissimo is going to be released in the U.S.?  Thanks!


----------



## nudibelle

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! [emoji1]
> Was the actually polish leaking out? That's not good!
> 
> 
> .


 

yes
I knew minute i opened box
Such a strong polish odor
thank god it wasnt that bad, most of it dried already
which mad opening it a pain


----------



## Love Of My Life

A gal was having her nails done with Chanel lilac..

Anyone try this shade?


----------



## misstrine85

hotshot said:


> A gal was having her nails done with Chanel lilac..
> 
> Anyone try this shade?



Lilac Sky? Sweet Lilac? Lilac no 5?


----------



## saira1214

Fraicheur is not listed under LE on the US site.  I'm pretty sure that it is permanent.


----------



## jen_sparro

saira1214 said:


> Fraicheur is not listed under LE on the US site.  I'm pretty sure that it is permanent.



You're right! Argh I'm so confused... the Chanel reps here have said it's LE... so maybe it will be permanent in the US and not in Aus?  
I wish Chanel was more consistent and open about releases.


----------



## Barbora

Ladies, what do you think...are any of the Beiges worth it? Every time I go to the counter they intrigue me but then they also seem like a waste of money a little bit.


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> You're right! Argh I'm so confused... the Chanel reps here have said it's LE... so maybe it will be permanent in the US and not in Aus?
> I wish Chanel was more consistent and open about releases.



Aww, hopefully that is not the case. I think it will be permanent everywhere. If you need any help, there are a lot of ladies here to help.


----------



## nudibelle

Fraicheur 

And you know what, another great formula
milky polishes can be tricky. Just let first coat dry and it glides on easily 

This is 3 coats 
Really hope it's permanent, I can see myself going thru this bottle


----------



## nudibelle

One more 
I really really liked this formula 
Chanel, knocking it out the park this year


----------



## LeVernis Addict

nudibelle said:


> yes
> I knew minute i opened box
> Such a strong polish odor
> thank god it wasnt that bad, most of it dried already
> which mad opening it a pain



Wow! I've never heard of that happening before. Lucky it wasn't too bad!



jen_sparro said:


> You're right! Argh I'm so confused... the Chanel reps here have said it's LE... so maybe it will be permanent in the US and not in Aus?
> 
> I wish Chanel was more consistent and open about releases.



Geez. I'm so confused... Time will tell I suppose. 



Barbora said:


> Ladies, what do you think...are any of the Beiges worth it? Every time I go to the counter they intrigue me but then they also seem like a waste of money a little bit.



I really like Lovely Beige [emoji5]&#65039; Great formula, especially for a nude colour & it's a little darker than the other beige colours which I think makes it more unique. 



nudibelle said:


> Fraicheur
> 
> 
> 
> And you know what, another great formula
> 
> milky polishes can be tricky. Just let first coat dry and it glides on easily
> 
> 
> 
> This is 3 coats
> 
> Really hope it's permanent, I can see myself going thru this bottle



Beautiful! Still waiting to get the chance to try mine out. Hopefully soon!


----------



## nudibelle

Gotcha 

Fortissimo 
I have so mani's lined up 
still have terrana to get 

Will put up swatch minute I do this manicure


----------



## urbis

The Beiges lookks really nice, worth splurging in my opinion!


----------



## dotty8

Librarychickie said:


> I finally am settled into our new place. Time for a fresh mani with Beige Rose.
> 
> View attachment 3043279



Beautiful  It looks quite pink though, I thought Beige Rose was more orange


----------



## uhpharm01

nudibelle said:


> Gotcha
> 
> Fortissimo
> I have so mani's lined up
> still have terrana to get
> 
> Will put up swatch minute I do this manicure



I can't wait for that color to come to the United States.


----------



## JDV

I've been away for a month or two and I'm *so excited* to come back and see the new "Jade" and Fortissimo!  Jade's been on my WL as I'm sure it's been on many of yours, it looks gorgeous in the swatches, I can't wait!  

Fortissimo looks like what I originally hoped Blue Satin would be, BS is so dark that I've only worn it once.   

I'm wearing Paradisio this week and I'm really really REALLY surprised at how much I love it and how many compliments I've gotten on it from strangers!  I almost didn't buy it because the reviews sounded disappointing but I can definitely see the pale green color.  And yet it's subtle enough that I bet it could be worn in even the most conservative offices.  The color seemed to go nicely with pretty much anything I wore this week.  This is definitely in my top Chanel favorites... total surprise to me!


----------



## Sweet Moli

I got my hands on the *Chanel Fraicheur #767*  
X


----------



## urbis

I agree with you, I wasn't disappointed at all by Paradisio, ir looked so perfect. For late winter/warly spring days


----------



## misstrine85

Fraicheur [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

JDV said:


> Fortissimo looks like what I originally hoped Blue Satin would be, BS is so dark that I've only worn it once.



I agree with you [emoji5]&#65039; I felt the same way about Blue Satin & this looks like exactly what I wanted [emoji3]



Sweet Moli said:


> I got my hands on the *Chanel Fraicheur #767*
> Review+ comparisons on my blog*: Chanel Fraicheur #767*






misstrine85 said:


> Fraicheur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053430




Loving the Fraicheur pics [emoji2]
I'm wearing it at the moment too. Love it. 
And unless your wearing it side by side with Jade, I really can't see much of a difference on. Still has that beautiful subtle shimmer running through it. [emoji7]


----------



## cat_shmer

jen_sparro said:


> I assume you mean Fraicheur right?
> It seems Chanel has been playing silly games with us, SAs in Russia have told people that Fraicheur is permanent. But I've been told (today by a Chanel rep) that Fraicheur will be LE... I'm assuming it is LE if the US website is listing it as so
> They've put back the release date for the UK until 1st July so maybe LA is just delayed?


Oops! Haha, yes, I meant Fraicheur 
Thanks for the info! I went to yet another Chanel counter at a different store (I went to South Coast Plaza, which is supposed to be the biggest in LA county) and the women working there weren't much help either! When I tried to describe Fraicheur to them, they looked up in their catalogue Vert Obscure and said "Oh, that's coming out for Fall, probably another month or so"

Yet again, not what I was talking about !


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Chanel Coup de Coeur:


----------



## urbis

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Coup de Coeur:




Gorgeous


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just ordered Fraicheur from the Chanel site. Can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

urbis said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you urbis!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

cat_shmer said:


> Oops! Haha, yes, I meant Fraicheur
> Thanks for the info! I went to yet another Chanel counter at a different store (I went to South Coast Plaza, which is supposed to be the biggest in LA county) and the women working there weren't much help either! When I tried to describe Fraicheur to them, they looked up in their catalogue Vert Obscure and said "Oh, that's coming out for Fall, probably another month or so"
> 
> Yet again, not what I was talking about !



I don't understand when that is YOUR JOB and you don't know what's coming out! I've been to that counter and the Dior one at that store and they're pretty much like talking to mannequins lol. I just shop online since I can be the expert there lol


----------



## vodkamartini

Expression [emoji7][emoji8] topped with Chanel top coat


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Coup de Coeur:



Gorgeous!



vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 3055942
> 
> Expression [emoji7][emoji8] topped with Chanel top coat



What a beautiful red [emoji7]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

cat_shmer said:


> Oops! Haha, yes, I meant Fraicheur
> Thanks for the info! I went to yet another Chanel counter at a different store (I went to South Coast Plaza, which is supposed to be the biggest in LA county) and the women working there weren't much help either! When I tried to describe Fraicheur to them, they looked up in their catalogue Vert Obscure and said "Oh, that's coming out for Fall, probably another month or so"
> 
> Yet again, not what I was talking about !




They truly never know. I wonder why does Chanel keep them out of the loop? Or is it that the SAs aren't interested in learning?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 3055942
> 
> Expression [emoji7][emoji8] topped with Chanel top coat




Omg that's a gorgeous red!! Would you say it's blue based or orange?! I love a good Chanel red and must have it!


----------



## vodkamartini

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Omg that's a gorgeous red!! Would you say it's blue based or orange?! I love a good Chanel red and must have it!




It's blue based but sometimes on a different lighting it appears otherwise! More in a pinkish/ red hue! But it's super gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## jen_sparro

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Omg that's a gorgeous red!! Would you say it's blue based or orange?! I love a good Chanel red and must have it!



It's like a strawberry red- very bright and happy! Like *vodkamartini* says, a pink red


----------



## uhpharm01

TurquoiseDoll said:


> I don't understand when that is YOUR JOB and you don't know what's coming out! I've been to that counter and the Dior one at that store and they're pretty much like talking to mannequins lol. I just shop online since I can be the expert there lol



I had this same problem with Chanel too. When I was looking for the Le volume in waterproof at NM. All this SAs said that it wasn't in stock but it was already online on NM website for sale and in stock in the store too.


----------



## saira1214

Macy's has the fall polishes up.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

vodkamartini said:


> It's blue based but sometimes on a different lighting it appears otherwise! More in a pinkish/ red hue! But it's super gorgeous[emoji7]







jen_sparro said:


> It's like a strawberry red- very bright and happy! Like *vodkamartini* says, a pink red




Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## tutushopper

Persephone76 said:


> Does anyone know when Fortissimo is going to be released in the U.S.?  Thanks!



I'm wondering this as well. Has it been spotted anywhere in North America?


----------



## uhpharm01

tutushopper said:


> i'm wondering this as well. Has it been spotted anywhere in north america?



+1


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

tutushopper said:


> I'm wondering this as well. Has it been spotted anywhere in North America?



Yes holt renfrew on bloor st toronto has it and the other new blue.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Has anyone heard about a new base coat & fast drying top coat that's coming out?
They are mentioned here: (also lovely reviews on Le Beige colours)
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/07/chanel-les-beiges-le-vernis-beige-rose.html

I'm excited to try a fast drying top coat from Chanel! I love the gloss of their current top coat but it takes forever to dry on me, so I never choose to use it.


----------



## uhpharm01

LeVernis Addict said:


> Has anyone heard about a new base coat & fast drying top coat that's coming out?
> They are mentioned here: (also lovely reviews on Le Beige colours)
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/07/chanel-les-beiges-le-vernis-beige-rose.html
> 
> I'm excited to try a fast drying top coat from Chanel! I love the gloss of their current top coat but it takes forever to dry on me, so I never choose to use it.



Need to me about the new base coat and top coat.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Has anyone heard about a new base coat & fast drying top coat that's coming out?
> They are mentioned here: (also lovely reviews on Le Beige colours)
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/07/chanel-les-beiges-le-vernis-beige-rose.html
> 
> I'm excited to try a fast drying top coat from Chanel! I love the gloss of their current top coat but it takes forever to dry on me, so I never choose to use it.



Yes, they are releasing a new BC and quick dry TC! I'm really excited to try the TC.
They are being released in conjunction with the Fall collection I believe. 
Not sure if that means they are DCing the current BCs and TC...


----------



## Vonnie1

tutushopper said:


> I'm wondering this as well. Has it been spotted anywhere in North America?


 
I stopped at my local Chanel cosmetics counter in Saks on Saturday and asked about the two new blues (Fortissimo, Vibrato) and he told me they were supposed to ship Aug 1 and they should have them sometime the first week of Aug "fingers crossed"  He did say he had a bottle of Fortissimo and I asked to see it but he said he had taken it home.


----------



## uhpharm01

Vonnie1 said:


> I stopped at my local Chanel cosmetics counter in Saks on Saturday and asked about the two new blues (Fortissimo, Vibrato) and he told me they were supposed to ship Aug 1 and they should have them sometime the first week of Aug "fingers crossed"  He did say he had a bottle of Fortissimo and I asked to see it but he said he had taken it home.



Lol. He had taken it home


----------



## misstrine85

Wow, that exiting with the new quick dry tc [emoji1] I love the Chanel tc, but it takes FOREVER to dry on me. I will definitely try it, hopefully it'll be as good as Diors quick dry and gel tc [emoji1]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Yes, they are releasing a new BC and quick dry TC! I'm really excited to try the TC.
> 
> They are being released in conjunction with the Fall collection I believe.
> 
> Not sure if that means they are DCing the current BCs and TC...



Thanks for the info [emoji4]
The fall collection isn't that far away, awesome don't have to wait too long. Looking forward to trying them!



misstrine85 said:


> Wow, that exiting with the new quick dry tc [emoji1] I love the Chanel tc, but it takes FOREVER to dry on me. I will definitely try it, hopefully it'll be as good as Diors quick dry and gel tc [emoji1]



I really love the Dior Gel Coat too. It's about time Chanel released something to compete with it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## miz.zou

My Nordstrom counter had the new fall colors, plus the quick dry top coat! I picked up Vert Obscur--will try to post swatches soon!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Yes troy,mi nordstroms has them, plus the new light green.   I have vibrato, i bought it in toronto.


----------



## cat_shmer

miz.zou said:


> My Nordstrom counter had the new fall colors, plus the quick dry top coat! I picked up Vert Obscur--will try to post swatches soon!



Yes, please post swatches!! I really am considering buying it along with the other two Fall colors.

And for everyone else: if anyone purchases the new BC and TC, please post reviews!


----------



## cat_shmer

I've purchased Fraicheur, and its really beautiful! Reminds me a lot of Jade  
If anyone wants me to do swatches for it, let me know! I have it right next to me and I would love to paint my nails !! 

Also, I just finally purchased Blue Boy and I have to say, I don't *love* it as much as I thought I was going to; it's a little more periwinkle than I had thought it would be. 

If anyone has purchased the new Fall colors, please post swatches!!

And also, does anyone have any tips for making my nails last longer? My nails usually chip after about 3 or 4 days, and I'm using the Chanel BC and TC !


----------



## LeVernis Addict

The Fall collection is starting to hit counters. Just picked these up, can't wait to try them out!
I'm assuming the Velvet Top Coat is pretty much exactly the same as the previously released Mat Top Coat - but it's limited edition & I can't say no haha! [emoji12]
The new base coat & fast drying top coat have arrived too. I'm waiting to get them. I have a full bottle of Dior Gel Coat & numerous bases. Hoping to see some good reviews of them too! [emoji4]


----------



## cat_shmer

I caved and bought two of the Fall colors. Here's Châtaigne [emoji173]&#65039; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's a chocolate brown, but it's so dark it almost looks black !


----------



## miz.zou

cat_shmer said:


> Yes, please post swatches!! I really am considering buying it along with the other two Fall colors.
> 
> 
> 
> And for everyone else: if anyone purchases the new BC and TC, please post reviews!




Here's Vert Obscur! The camera is picking up so many more imperfections than I can see IRL (maybe I need glasses [emoji12]). It looks almost black in the bottle, but it's not as dark on the nail. This is 2 coats. It has a jelly-like formula--the first coat goes on as a beautiful emerald green!


----------



## miz.zou

cat_shmer said:


> I caved and bought two of the Fall colors. Here's Châtaigne [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a chocolate brown, but it's so dark it almost looks black !




Pretty!!


----------



## cat_shmer

miz.zou said:


> Here's Vert Obscur! The camera is picking up so many more imperfections than I can see IRL (maybe I need glasses [emoji12]). It looks almost black in the bottle, but it's not as dark on the nail. This is 2 coats. It has a jelly-like formula--the first coat goes on as a beautiful emerald green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074235





Thank you!! It's so nice - I have three blues: Blue Boy, Blue Satin, and Black Pearl, but this one does look different. I'll have to try it on!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Does anyone know if Fraicheur is in stores yet? Or will it ever be in stores?


----------



## Librarychickie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Does anyone know if Fraicheur is in stores yet? Or will it ever be in stores?


It was in my Nordstrom this week. Shocked me, b/c I thought it was an online only thing.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Librarychickie said:


> It was in my Nordstrom this week. Shocked me, b/c I thought it was an online only thing.




Cool! Thanks!


----------



## miz.zou

cat_shmer said:


> Thank you!! It's so nice - I have three blues: Blue Boy, Blue Satin, and Black Pearl, but this one does look different. I'll have to try it on!




This one is actually green, not blue. So you definitely need it


----------



## cat_shmer

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Does anyone know if Fraicheur is in stores yet? Or will it ever be in stores?



It was at my local Barney's New York (Beverly Hills for me), but it wasn't being shown yet. I actually asked the woman working the Chanel counter and she pulled one single bottle out for me 

It's on the website though! And I have it as well, so if you want swatches I can always do that


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> The Fall collection is starting to hit counters. Just picked these up, can't wait to try them out!
> I'm assuming the Velvet Top Coat is pretty much exactly the same as the previously released Mat Top Coat - but it's limited edition & I can't say no haha! [emoji12]
> The new base coat & fast drying top coat have arrived too. I'm waiting to get them. I have a full bottle of Dior Gel Coat & numerous bases. Hoping to see some good reviews of them too! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3074211



 Let us know what you think of the new TCs and BC **L* *
I'm really excited for the Fall collection, the eye quad looks so pretty too...


----------



## cat_shmer

miz.zou said:


> This one is actually green, not blue. So you definitely need it



Haha, okay! Sounds good! I have two greens: mint Paradisio and iridescent Alchimie.
So I think I have room in my collection! I have 26 different polishes not including base and top coats :shame:


----------



## cat_shmer

jen_sparro said:


> Let us know what you think of the new TCs and BC **L* *
> I'm really excited for the Fall collection, the eye quad looks so pretty too...



I used the new BC and TC yesterday, and so far so good! We'll see how the next few days goes


----------



## misstrine85

Got this a few weeks ago - don't know why I haven't gotten it earlier [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

cat_shmer said:


> I caved and bought two of the Fall colors. Here's Châtaigne [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a chocolate brown, but it's so dark it almost looks black !



Very nice [emoji4] it does look a lot darker than I thought I would be. 



miz.zou said:


> Here's Vert Obscur! The camera is picking up so many more imperfections than I can see IRL (maybe I need glasses [emoji12]). It looks almost black in the bottle, but it's not as dark on the nail. This is 2 coats. It has a jelly-like formula--the first coat goes on as a beautiful emerald green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074235



Pretty! I just put this one on. I was shocked it's a jelly. If only the colour stayed like the first coat - that's a gorgeous emerald green!



jen_sparro said:


> Let us know what you think of the new TCs and BC **L* *
> 
> I'm really excited for the Fall collection, the eye quad looks so pretty too...



I didn't pick up the BC & TC. I'm gonna wait & see what everyone else thinks of them first. [emoji6]
Plus I spent enough as it was haha! [emoji16]
It really is a gorgeous collection. The quad looked beautiful, but I passed. For now... [emoji1]



misstrine85 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago - don't know why I haven't gotten it earlier [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074800



Stunning [emoji7] one of my all time favourites. I can't believe you didn't already have it! Must have for your collection. [emoji4]


----------



## miz.zou

LeVernis Addict said:


> Very nice [emoji4] it does look a lot darker than I thought I would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! I just put this one on. I was shocked it's a jelly. If only the colour stayed like the first coat - that's a gorgeous emerald green!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pick up the BC & TC. I'm gonna wait & see what everyone else thinks of them first. [emoji6]
> Plus I spent enough as it was haha! [emoji16]
> It really is a gorgeous collection. The quad looked beautiful, but I passed. For now... [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning [emoji7] one of my all time favourites. I can't believe you didn't already have it! Must have for your collection. [emoji4]




I totally agree about the gorgeous emerald green after 1 coat!! I can't believe how much of a difference 1 more coat makes!


----------



## mymeimei02

I just got Frachier very similar to jade which I also have. Frachier is a bit more yellow based than Jade. Like either way


----------



## LeVernis Addict

miz.zou said:


> I totally agree about the gorgeous emerald green after 1 coat!! I can't believe how much of a difference 1 more coat makes!



Would love it if Chanel released an emerald green!! That would be awesome. 



mymeimei02 said:


> I just got Frachier very similar to jade which I also have. Frachier is a bit more yellow based than Jade. Like either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077880



Very pretty [emoji4] love Fraicheur.


----------



## urbis

mymeimei02 said:


> I just got Frachier very similar to jade which I also have. Frachier is a bit more yellow based than Jade. Like either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077880


Fraicheur is my go-to summer nail polish


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Just applied Paparazzi. Why on earth didn't I get this colour sooner!?
It's so pretty & has a fantastic formula. [emoji4] I think it works really well with the new Fall collection makeup. [emoji6]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Just applied Paparazzi. Why on earth didn't I get this colour sooner!?
> It's so pretty & has a fantastic formula. [emoji4] I think it works really well with the new Fall collection makeup. [emoji6]



Yay! I really like Paparazzi  It's a lovely darker neutral. 
So not fair... we're still waiting for Fall to be released here


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> So not fair... we're still waiting for Fall to be released here




What? That's crazy!! You're on the other side of the country, not the world!!
I don't understand that... [emoji15]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> What? That's crazy!! You're on the other side of the country, not the world!!
> I don't understand that... [emoji15]



Yeah, my counter manager is so annoyed. I told them it was out already in the Eastern states and he was shocked... he'd only just received the testers 

Luckily, this gives me plenty of time to read the reviews and decide what I want


----------



## misstrine85

It's supposed to come out in Denmark next week. And then a fes more weeks with the blues.

So we know anything about the christmascollection yet? Hoping for a shimmer polish [emoji1]


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> It's supposed to come out in Denmark next week. And then a fes more weeks with the blues.
> 
> So we know anything about the christmascollection yet? Hoping for a shimmer polish [emoji1]



Here's what someone got from their SA:
"_October the new edition to Le Rouge Campaign, there will be 2 nails in this collection- Singuliere a deep fuschsia and Troublante a velvet red bronze. Then Holiday in Mid-October: Collection Vamp Attitude, including a nail polish Rose Fusion a luminous purple grey and a Shimmering Black Red Top coat for nails called Lame Rouge Noir._" 

Fall collection FINALLY arrived on counters today... picking up my goodies tomorrow.


----------



## saira1214

jen_sparro said:


> here's what someone got from their sa:
> "_october the new edition to le rouge campaign, there will be 2 nails in this collection- singuliere a deep fuschsia and *troublante a velvet red bronze.* then holiday in mid-october: Collection vamp attitude, including a nail polish rose fusion a luminous purple grey and a shimmering black red top coat for nails called lame rouge noir._"
> 
> fall collection finally arrived on counters today... Picking up my goodies tomorrow.



yes!!!


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Here's what someone got from their SA:
> 
> "_October the new edition to Le Rouge Campaign, there will be 2 nails in this collection- Singuliere a deep fuschsia and Troublante a velvet red bronze. Then Holiday in Mid-October: Collection Vamp Attitude, including a nail polish Rose Fusion a luminous purple grey and a Shimmering Black Red Top coat for nails called Lame Rouge Noir._"
> 
> 
> 
> Fall collection FINALLY arrived on counters today... picking up my goodies tomorrow.




Just got a message from my SA today, that the blues have arrived [emoji1] I will pick them up at the end of next week when I get home from vacation [emoji1]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Forgot to update this thread. I went to my local Nordstrom (Houston) and they still don't have it in stores. Saks had the sample (that one of the SAs took home lol) but wasn't sure when it was coming to the store. I didn't make it over to the Chanel boutique or NM to see if they had it. 

I went ahead and FINALLY ordered online at Nordstrom since it was sold out at Chanel.com. Grrr I hate waiting for polish in the mail lol. It says shipping will be two weeks!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Update! I should have my polish today!! Yay!


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Just got a message from my SA today, that the blues have arrived [emoji1] I will pick them up at the end of next week when I get home from vacation [emoji1]



Yay! My cousin brought back Vibrato, Fortissimo and Fraicheur from Paris for me  The Blues aren't expected in Aus until September... no way I could wait that long!! LOL


----------



## lorihmatthews

Received Lavanda and Mediterranee in the mail today, and Vert Obscur is on its way to me from Nordstrom. Very excited! These colors are really beautiful.


----------



## cat_shmer

jen_sparro said:


> Here's what someone got from their SA:
> "_October the new edition to Le Rouge Campaign, there will be 2 nails in this collection- Singuliere a deep fuschsia and Troublante a velvet red bronze. Then Holiday in Mid-October: Collection Vamp Attitude, including a nail polish Rose Fusion a luminous purple grey and a Shimmering Black Red Top coat for nails called Lame Rouge Noir._"




Oh. My. Goodness. I am overcome with joy with this news!!! Every time a new collection comes out, I am already squirming in anticipation for the next collection!! I'm expecting to love Troublante and Rose Fusion, and then Lame Rouge Noir sounds gorgeous and interesting! Almost reminds me of Grenat 22!

Whenever there is more information, let us all know!!!!!


----------



## cat_shmer

Also, I just realized: a lot of the time, certain countries will get special limited edition colors that are particular to their country, like how Pepite 257 was an Asia exclusive for 2007.

Have there been any Asia exclusives this past year? Or any other country exclusives for that matter? Because I tend to love the exclusives not offered in America


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Here's what someone got from their SA:
> 
> "_October the new edition to Le Rouge Campaign, there will be 2 nails in this collection- Singuliere a deep fuschsia and Troublante a velvet red bronze. Then Holiday in Mid-October: Collection Vamp Attitude, including a nail polish Rose Fusion a luminous purple grey and a Shimmering Black Red Top coat for nails called Lame Rouge Noir._"
> 
> 
> 
> Fall collection FINALLY arrived on counters today... picking up my goodies tomorrow.




All of those colors sound so pretty! I'm especially interested in Troublante...a velvet red bronze? Yes please!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Here's what someone got from their SA:
> 
> "_October the new edition to Le Rouge Campaign, there will be 2 nails in this collection- Singuliere a deep fuschsia and Troublante a velvet red bronze. Then Holiday in Mid-October: Collection Vamp Attitude, including a nail polish Rose Fusion a luminous purple grey and a Shimmering Black Red Top coat for nails called Lame Rouge Noir._"
> 
> 
> 
> Fall collection FINALLY arrived on counters today... picking up my goodies tomorrow.



Enjoy your goodies [emoji5]&#65039;

Also, thanks for the info!! Those ALL sound awesome, especially the top coat!!! [emoji2] CANNOT WAIT. 



misstrine85 said:


> Just got a message from my SA today, that the blues have arrived [emoji1] I will pick them up at the end of next week when I get home from vacation [emoji1]



Enjoy the lovely blues [emoji4]



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Update! I should have my polish today!! Yay!



Hope you enjoy your new polishes! [emoji4]



jen_sparro said:


> Yay! My cousin brought back Vibrato, Fortissimo and Fraicheur from Paris for me  The Blues aren't expected in Aus until September... no way I could wait that long!! LOL



I can wait. My wallet needs time to recover hahaha! [emoji1]



lorihmatthews said:


> Received Lavanda and Mediterranee in the mail today, and Vert Obscur is on its way to me from Nordstrom. Very excited! These colors are really beautiful.



They are all gorgeous. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## sally.m

Fraicheur came home with me yesterday. I have it on now but im not sure green is really a good colour for me. Still, its the closest i will get to owning Jade.


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> All of those colors sound so pretty! I'm especially interested in Troublante...a velvet red bronze? Yes please!



It is basically a revamped version of Troublant (released early 00's)... though I don't think it's quite as nice. It's a duo chrome/multichrome. Here's an instagram pic:
https://instagram.com/p/5KUFTgzQso/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup

Ps. Found this regarding the Holiday collection!! 
https://instagram.com/p/6DS6xBTQni/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ that's exactly what I thought troublant would look like. Those types colors don't look good on me at all.

Le Vernis Addict - thanks!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Chanel Eastern Light from Summer 2014 collection:


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> It is basically a revamped version of Troublant (released early 00's)... though I don't think it's quite as nice. It's a duo chrome/multichrome. Here's an instagram pic:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5KUFTgzQso/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Found this regarding the Holiday collection!!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6DS6xBTQni/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup




Thanks so much for the links [emoji2]
LOVE seeing new collection info! I only just got stuff from the latest collection... But I can't help finding out what my next fix might be hahaha! [emoji3]
I love all of those polishes. Especially the top coat [emoji7]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Eastern Light from Summer 2014 collection:



Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks so much for the links [emoji2]
> LOVE seeing new collection info! I only just got stuff from the latest collection... But I can't help finding out what my next fix might be hahaha! [emoji3]
> I love all of those polishes. Especially the top coat [emoji7]



Tell me about it! I haven't even finished buying all the things I want from the Fall collection ush: I was hoping I wouldn't love the Holiday collection as this year has been expensive but nope, massive collection and everything is amazing 

Now if we could just know what the FNO polish will be!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I bought vert obscure today,will wear it in the fall.  Oh love those holiday colors.That top coat looks delicious.&#128133;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> Looks wonderful on you!



Thank you! I wore it all last summer but this summer have only wore it once.


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing #707 Mediterranée


----------



## chowlover2

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3093000
> 
> 
> Wearing #707 Mediterranée




Gorgeous!


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> It is basically a revamped version of Troublant (released early 00's)... though I don't think it's quite as nice. It's a duo chrome/multichrome. Here's an instagram pic:
> https://instagram.com/p/5KUFTgzQso/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup
> 
> Ps. Found this regarding the Holiday collection!!
> https://instagram.com/p/6DS6xBTQni/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup



How do you find all of these news and pics? Love you for it! Hmm, I need to swatch Troublant on me first to see if I'll get it.


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> How do you find all of these news and pics? Love you for it! Hmm, I need to swatch Troublant on me first to see if I'll get it.



I just have a lot of time on my hands to scour the internet and have a few friends in the right places


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> I just have a lot of time on my hands to scour the internet and have a few friends in the right places



Lol! Then I hope you'll be my friend in the right place haha! I cannot wait for the fall collections, both Chanel and Dior! So over summer colors...


----------



## jen_sparro

Pictures of the two polishes coming with the Les Rouges collection (I believe this will be released in October in Australia, not sure for US or EU):
https://instagram.com/p/6PZmUmTQhD/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup

Nail wheel picture for Troublante:
https://instagram.com/p/6RU9rszQn-/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup
Closeup:
https://instagram.com/p/6RVBvQzQoA/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup


----------



## Barbora

^ Loooove!!!


----------



## Persephone76

I LOVE Singuliere


----------



## cat_shmer

jen_sparro said:


> Pictures of the two polishes coming with the Les Rouges collection (I believe this will be released in October in Australia, not sure for US or EU):
> https://instagram.com/p/6PZmUmTQhD/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup
> 
> Nail wheel picture for Troublante:
> https://instagram.com/p/6RU9rszQn-/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup
> Closeup:
> https://instagram.com/p/6RVBvQzQoA/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup



Oh no, I absolutely LOVE Troublante and the new black/red top coat. I'm going to be spending a lot of money on Nail Polishes this year!!!

Thanks so much for the info and pictures!
I do wonder what the FNO color will be ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3093000
> 
> 
> Wearing #707 Mediterranée




Love it !


----------



## misstrine85

Finally got Vibrato and Fortissimo. And a cute bag to put them in [emoji4]


----------



## miz.zou

misstrine85 said:


> Finally got Vibrato and Fortissimo. And a cute bag to put them in [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3097163




Woohoo! Can't wait to see your swatches of them--your nails are always so pretty and neat!!

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does anyone know when Vibrato and Fortissimo will be out in the U.S.?


----------



## debbah

miz.zou said:


> Woohoo! Can't wait to see your swatches of them--your nails are always so pretty and neat!!
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does anyone know when Vibrato and Fortissimo will be out in the U.S.?




They're out now in boutiques. Just received my order yesterday from Bellagio with Fraicheur, Vibrato and Fortissimo. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## miz.zou

debbah said:


> They're out now in boutiques. Just received my order yesterday from Bellagio with Fraicheur, Vibrato and Fortissimo. Can't wait to try them!




Thank you, debbah!!!


----------



## misstrine85

miz.zou said:


> Woohoo! Can't wait to see your swatches of them--your nails are always so pretty and neat!!
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does anyone know when Vibrato and Fortissimo will be out in the U.S.?




That's sweet of you to say. Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Vonnie1

miz.zou said:


> Woohoo! Can't wait to see your swatches of them--your nails are always so pretty and neat!!
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does anyone know when Vibrato and Fortissimo will be out in the U.S.?


 
I just got a call last night from Chanel in my local Macy's that they just received them in.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Frachieur pedi


----------



## misstrine85

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Frachieur pedi




Wow, it looks so pretty. And I love the nailart [emoji7]


----------



## Adais

Its been a while since i posted but saw Vibrato and had to have it


----------



## Charmosa

I'm getting back into nail polish after a longgg break after having my son! Now I'm catching up on 2-3 years worth of chanel!   Is Fraicheur available in Canada??  I called The Bay tonight but their Chanel SA isn't in until tomorrow.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Tell me about it! I haven't even finished buying all the things I want from the Fall collection ush: I was hoping I wouldn't love the Holiday collection as this year has been expensive but nope, massive collection and everything is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could just know what the FNO polish will be!



Yes!! I would love to know the FNO colours too!!
Surely we'll find out soonish... Not long to go! [emoji2]



Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3093000
> 
> 
> Wearing #707 Mediterranée



Gorgeous!!!



jen_sparro said:


> Pictures of the two polishes coming with the Les Rouges collection (I believe this will be released in October in Australia, not sure for US or EU):
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6PZmUmTQhD/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup
> 
> 
> 
> Nail wheel picture for Troublante:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RU9rszQn-/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup
> 
> Closeup:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RVBvQzQoA/?taken-by=chiacchieramakeup



Loving them! [emoji7]



misstrine85 said:


> Finally got Vibrato and Fortissimo. And a cute bag to put them in [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3097163



Enjoy! Love the little bag too. [emoji7]



Lv-nowwhat said:


> Frachieur pedi



Stunning! Wish I could do nail art...
It looks amazing!!



Adais said:


> Its been a while since i posted but saw Vibrato and had to have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098259



So pretty! I'm loving this vibrant blue. [emoji2]


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Charmosa said:


> I'm getting back into nail polish after a longgg break after having my son! Now I'm catching up on 2-3 years worth of chanel!   Is Fraicheur available in Canada??  I called The Bay tonight but their Chanel SA isn't in until tomorrow.



Yes i bought this at holt renfrew on vacation along with vibrato in july


----------



## dotty8

Last week I purchased Sweet Lilac, Mysterious and Coup de Coeur  (photographed on my new Villeroy & Boch china bone porcelain containing parts of real gold  ):


----------



## Charmosa

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Yes i bought this at holt renfrew on vacation along with vibrato in july


Thanks so much Lv-nowwhat!  I called the Bay a couple of times and finally found a knowledgeable SA that said it was a Holts exclusive.  Now to figure out how I can get some (if they still have it)!!


----------



## misstrine85

Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100410




Stunning on you!


----------



## misstrine85

Just saw this on insta. Do we have any info on it? [emoji1]


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Just saw this on insta. Do we have any info on it? [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101576



Yes, it's part of the Holiday collection (Vamp Attitude)  along with a special edition of Rouge Noir and a Sparkling TC.


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Yes, it's part of the Holiday collection (Vamp Attitude)  along with a special edition of Rouge Noir and a Sparkling TC.




Thanks Jen [emoji4] when is the new red with a hint of berry, which was shown last week (?) coming out then? I thought that was part of the holiday collection.


----------



## LilySmith

misstrine85 said:


> Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100410



That's an amazing color! I love it!


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Thanks Jen [emoji4] when is the new red with a hint of berry, which was shown last week (?) coming out then? I thought that was part of the holiday collection.



Singuliere? That is being released alongside Troublante as part of the Les Rouges collection. It is being released here in late Sept/early October I believe so should be late August/early September for the US/EU


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Singuliere? That is being released alongside Troublante as part of the Les Rouges collection. It is being released here in late Sept/early October I believe so should be late August/early September for the US/EU




Yes, that's it. Oh. I don't think we'l get that collection in Denmark


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Yes, that's it. Oh. I don't think we'l get that collection in Denmark



Did you get the Les Rouges collection from last year? (Laque Rouge, Rouge Flamboyante and Rouge No.19)... if you did then you should get this collection!  Wish I could help you Trine but Australia has ridiculous rules


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Did you get the Les Rouges collection from last year? (Laque Rouge, Rouge Flamboyante and Rouge No.19)... if you did then you should get this collection!  Wish I could help you Trine but Australia has ridiculous rules




We did [emoji1] I just don't know when they can release it between the fall collection and the holiday. But that sounds great [emoji1]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

dotty8 said:


> Last week I purchased Sweet Lilac, Mysterious and Coup de Coeur  (photographed on my new Villeroy & Boch china bone porcelain containing parts of real gold  ):



Beautiful pic [emoji5]&#65039;



misstrine85 said:


> Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100410



Love it!



misstrine85 said:


> Just saw this on insta. Do we have any info on it? [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101576



I like the look of this one! Excited!


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Did you get the Les Rouges collection from last year? (Laque Rouge, Rouge Flamboyante and Rouge No.19)... if you did then you should get this collection!  Wish I could help you Trine but Australia has ridiculous rules




I spoke to a sa yestersay, and we won't get that collection with Singuliere and Troublante


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> I spoke to a sa yestersay, and we won't get that collection with Singuliere and Troublante



Oh no!  We'll find a way to get you them Trine!


----------



## dotty8

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful pic



Tnx  

Here is Vendetta with Dior Gel topcoat (and some Laduree macaroons in the back )


----------



## Kalos

Quartz


----------



## uhpharm01

misstrine85 said:


> Just saw this on insta. Do we have any info on it? [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101576



I just love Karl. He's the best.


----------



## Bentley1

Loving Chanel Fortissimo so much! A quick pic from my IG. [emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

Also wearing Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## miz.zou

Bentley1 said:


> Loving Chanel Fortissimo so much! A quick pic from my IG. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3107187







misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107201




Gorgeous!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] How's the formula? Also, does it look blue even in low light? I find that I never reach for colors that look black in most light and only truly shine in the sunlight (although let's be honest--there's no way I'm passing up any LE blue from Chanel)


----------



## miz.zou

dotty8 said:


> Tnx
> 
> Here is Vendetta with Dior Gel topcoat (and some Laduree macaroons in the back )







Kalos said:


> View attachment 3106561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz




Very pretty manis! These are 2 colors I've resisted buying for awhile, but yall are making me rethink that!


----------



## Bentley1

miz.zou said:


> Gorgeous!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] How's the formula? Also, does it look blue even in low light? I find that I never reach for colors that look black in most light and only truly shine in the sunlight (although let's be honest--there's no way I'm passing up any LE blue from Chanel)




Thank you! In low light it just looks to be a deeper shade of navy blue, it definitely doesn't look black. And this shade has shimmer to it, which really makes it pop.

The formula is nice enough, although I got a few chips the very next day. I had a few other people tell me the same thing.


----------



## Bentley1

miz.zou said:


> Very pretty manis! These are 2 colors I've resisted buying for awhile, but yall are making me rethink that!




Thank you! I haven't bought a Chanel polish since last year, but I love this one so much! It's so so pretty! [emoji170]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

dotty8 said:


> Tnx
> 
> Here is Vendetta with Dior Gel topcoat (and some Laduree macaroons in the back )


Beautiful nails & yummy macaroons!! 


Kalos said:


> View attachment 3106561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz


Looks beautiful on you! 


Bentley1 said:


> Loving Chanel Fortissimo so much! A quick pic from my IG. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3107187


Looks beautiful! 


misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107201


Looks beautiful on you too!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Hmmm... Does this mean there's no exclusive Fashion Night Out colour this year?? 


I wonder if this applies to Australia only or worldwide?


http://www.vogue.com.au/fno/retailers/chanel,1277


----------



## urbis

Apparently no new np this year


----------



## Barbora

I just saw Vibrato in real life and fell in love!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

urbis said:


> Apparently no new np this year




That's a shame. Oh well, at least I'll be saving money! Haha!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Barbora said:


> I just saw Vibrato in real life and fell in love!!



It sounds & looks beautiful. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> It sounds & looks beautiful. Can't wait to see it!



LeVernis, the blue collection should be out in Aus on Sunday, just heard from my SA


----------



## urbis

Yes, money saved for the Xmas collections


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bentley1 said:


> Loving Chanel Fortissimo so much! A quick pic from my IG. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3107187



So pretty.


----------



## misstrine85

My collection [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

:urock:





misstrine85 said:


> My collection [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120245


----------



## misstrine85

Ooos, the bottom row wasn't showing properly [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## _debi_

misstrine85 said:


> Ooos, the bottom row wasn't showing properly [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120336




Very nice. I like how you keep them flat like that so you can see all the colours so easily [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

misstrine85 said:


> My collection [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120245



Nice. I like how they look displayed like that. Do you just get rid of the boxes?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> LeVernis, the blue collection should be out in Aus on Sunday, just heard from my SA



Thanks for that Jen [emoji5]&#65039;
I'm looking forward to the blue sparkly mascara too! 3 new goodies coming home with me. [emoji6]



misstrine85 said:


> My collection [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120245



Stunning!!! I LOVE IT! [emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Ooos, the bottom row wasn't showing properly [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120336




Nail polish porn, I love it!


----------



## JDV

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice. I like how they look displayed like that. Do you just get rid of the boxes?



I'm one of those crazy people that doesn't keep the boxes!  Personally I've never seen the need to keep them, I even stopped leaving the plastic lid on the bottles though I do have them in a plastic bag in the closet.  A few caps are cracked and I've had a few close calls when I didn't realize I was handling one of them and almost flung the glass bottle onto the tile floor.  But now I can see the colors in my Helmer drawers without the plastic caps, so that's a plus!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

JDV said:


> *I'm one of those crazy people that doesn't keep the boxes!  *Personally I've never seen the need to keep them, I even stopped leaving the plastic lid on the bottles though I do have them in a plastic bag in the closet.  A few caps are cracked and I've had a few close calls when I didn't realize I was handling one of them and almost flung the glass bottle onto the tile floor.  But now I can see the colors in my Helmer drawers without the plastic caps, so that's a plus!



Me too


----------



## Samantha S

Wow Amazing collection.sea of beautiful colours


----------



## jen_sparro

JDV said:


> I'm one of those crazy people that doesn't keep the boxes!  Personally I've never seen the need to keep them, I even stopped leaving the plastic lid on the bottles though I do have them in a plastic bag in the closet.  A few caps are cracked and I've had a few close calls when I didn't realize I was handling one of them and almost flung the glass bottle onto the tile floor.  But now I can see the colors in my Helmer drawers without the plastic caps, so that's a plus!



Shame you didn't, I would've bought some boxes off of you! LOL 
I wish the caps didn't crack so easily, as they're a bugger to try and replace.

I like keeping mine in their boxes as extra protection from light (I keep my collection in an IKEA Alex) and also as a way of knowing what colour they are...


----------



## debbah

jen_sparro said:


> Shame you didn't, I would've bought some boxes off of you! LOL
> 
> I wish the caps didn't crack so easily, as they're a bugger to try and replace.
> 
> 
> 
> I like keeping mine in their boxes as extra protection from light (I keep my collection in an IKEA Alex) and also as a way of knowing what colour they are...




Me too! Keeps storage in a drawer alphabetically super easy. I just use my little clear swatch sticks on binder rings for color reference.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Now im looking for something to display my polish in.  Instead of a plastic bucket.lol


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing Gold Fingers...


----------



## luv1218

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Now im looking for something to display my polish in.  Instead of a plastic bucket.lol


Check out this thread for storage ideas:
http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/how-do-you-organize-and-store-your-nail-348256.html

I personally use the "melmers" for my nail polish:http://www.michaels.com/recollections-organizer-cube-3-drawer/10434040.html#q=storage+&start=20

A lot of people also like some of the storage ideas from Ikea.  Please post your collection once you re-organize!


----------



## Kalos

mysterious


----------



## cat_shmer

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3126534
> 
> 
> Wearing Gold Fingers...




Wow, looks so beautiful on you! And I hadn't previously loved this color


----------



## cat_shmer

Black Pearl [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelpolish

cat_shmer said:


> Black Pearl [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3127922




Beautiful colour!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3127578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious




Looks gorgeous on you! In the pic it almost looks as dark as Orage or the new Vertigo...

I thought it was one of those at first.


----------



## LuvClassics

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3126534
> 
> 
> Wearing Gold Fingers...







Kalos said:


> View attachment 3127578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious




I'm so jealous of these long nail beds!  Mine are so short.  .


----------



## Barbora

misstrine85 said:


> Ooos, the bottom row wasn't showing properly [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120336



That's so impressive!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

To me black pearl is the best chanel polish.


----------



## sally.m

Barcelona Red [emoji175]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Lv-nowwhat said:


> To me black pearl is the best chanel polish.



It is amazing. I haven't worn it in ages - I should! You've inspired me [emoji4]



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3131270
> 
> 
> Barcelona Red [emoji175]



Looks like a nice colour [emoji4]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

debbah said:


> Me too! Keeps storage in a drawer alphabetically super easy. I just use my little clear swatch sticks on binder rings for color reference.



I love the organisation!! I'll have to contemplate getting some swatch sticks too. [emoji2][emoji6]



Lv-nowwhat said:


> Now im looking for something to display my polish in.  Instead of a plastic bucket.lol



LOL. [emoji1][emoji1]



Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3126534
> 
> 
> Wearing Gold Fingers...



Gorgeous!! [emoji5]&#65039;



Kalos said:


> View attachment 3127578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious



Such a lovely colour [emoji5]&#65039;



cat_shmer said:


> Black Pearl [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3127922



Beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## jen_sparro

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3131270
> 
> 
> Barcelona Red [emoji175]



Gah! I LOVE Barcelona Red...


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Pirate


----------



## Barbora

Have you girls seen the swatches of Troublante?


----------



## saira1214

Barbora said:


> Have you girls seen the swatches of Troublante?



Yes! I am loving them and they look so close to the old version! I think it is already out in Europe, but I don't know when it is set to release in the US? I would love to know!


----------



## Barbora

saira1214 said:


> Yes! I am loving them and they look so close to the old version! I think it is already out in Europe, but I don't know when it is set to release in the US? I would love to know!




I don't think it's out in Europe yet. I live in Paris at the moment and I haven't seen it anywhere!


----------



## saira1214

Barbora said:


> I don't think it's out in Europe yet. I live in Paris at the moment and I haven't seen it anywhere!



Oh ok.  I saw a few on Ebay from a seller from France, so maybe that person has a special hookup. I am eagerly awaiting this polish. I wish they also re-promoted Palpitant, but beggars can't be choosers, I guess.


----------



## urbis

I did and very excited about it


----------



## Barbora

saira1214 said:


> Oh ok.  I saw a few on Ebay from a seller from France, so maybe that person has a special hookup. I am eagerly awaiting this polish. I wish they also re-promoted Palpitant, but beggars can't be choosers, I guess.



I've never even heard about Palpitant! There should a Chanel nail polish library somewhere hidden


----------



## RAINDANCE

I've just put in a request for a bottle of Troublante when it comes in. I had seen the swatches on here - thank you for posting - and then panicked about missing the release date ! My local Chanel counter is expecting it in about 3 weeks here in the UK so will put one aside for me. 

Not sure I've got many nail polish funds left tho ... It's been a great year for me so far.
I've picked up Fortissimo, Lavanda [impulse purchase] Coquelicot, Terrana [plus back up] and Beige Rose ! I have to say the disappointment was Beige Rose which unfortunately does nothing for my hand with my skin tone, although to be honest I do not tend towards the neutral/nude polishes. I like a bold nail colour !  

And I nearly forgot the ebay success - BNIB black pearl !


----------



## saira1214

Barbora said:


> I've never even heard about Palpitant! There should a Chanel nail polish library somewhere hidden



I know! That would be fantastic.


----------



## Ebby

RAINDANCE said:


> I've just put in a request for a bottle of Troublante when it comes in. I had seen the swatches on here - thank you for posting - and then panicked about missing the release date ! My local Chanel counter is expecting it in about 3 weeks here in the UK so will put one aside for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I've got many nail polish funds left tho ... It's been a great year for me so far.
> 
> I've picked up Fortissimo, Lavanda [impulse purchase] Coquelicot, Terrana [plus back up] and Beige Rose ! I have to say the disappointment was Beige Rose which unfortunately does nothing for my hand with my skin tone, although to be honest I do not tend towards the neutral/nude polishes. I like a bold nail colour !
> 
> 
> 
> And I nearly forgot the ebay success - BNIB black pearl !




That's brilliant, was wondering when Troublante was going to be released in the UK as desperate for a bottle myself [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## taniherd

I used Sephora Formula X Over the Moon as a top coat


----------



## LeVernis Addict

dotty8 said:


> Chanel Pirate



Sophisticated & beautiful [emoji4]



taniherd said:


> I used Sephora Formula X Over the Moon as a top coat



Wow! That looks awesome!


----------



## misstrine85

An oldie but goodie: Précieux. Perfect for fall [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing paradisio..


----------



## cat_shmer

LuvClassics said:


> I'm so jealous of these long nail beds!  Mine are so short.  .




I have the same problem!!!!


----------



## cat_shmer

dotty8 said:


> Chanel Pirate




Your nails are beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## QKay

misstrine85 said:


> An oldie but goodie: Précieux. Perfect for fall [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140247


Never heard of this one...it is super pretty!


----------



## dotty8

LeVernis Addict said:


> Sophisticated & beautiful [emoji4]





cat_shmer said:


> Your nails are beautiful [emoji7]



Tnx, girls :shame:


----------



## Librarychickie

Rose Cache


----------



## jenniferelaine

Taboo


----------



## taniherd

Ecorce Sanguine with ILNP Atlantis holo topper on accent nails


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> An oldie but goodie: Précieux. Perfect for fall [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140247



That is perfect for Fall. Enjoy![emoji4]



Chanelpolish said:


> Wearing paradisio..
> View attachment 3140278



Very pretty [emoji4]



Librarychickie said:


> Rose Cache
> 
> View attachment 3141605



Such a classic colour, I love it! Your ring is stunning, by the way. [emoji2]



jenniferelaine said:


> Taboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142099



Beautiful [emoji4]



taniherd said:


> Ecorce Sanguine with ILNP Atlantis holo topper on accent nails



Pretty combination [emoji4]


----------



## taniherd

LeVernis Addict said:


> That is perfect for Fall. Enjoy![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic colour, I love it! Your ring is stunning, by the way. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty combination [emoji4]




Thank you! [emoji6]


----------



## misstrine85

Western Light. Difficult to see the beautiful shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelpolish

Perfect for autumn. Khaki Brun..


----------



## miss miniskirt

So happy I found this!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Western Light. Difficult to see the beautiful shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150602


Beautiful 


Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3150603
> 
> 
> Perfect for autumn. Khaki Brun..


Stunning! You have such beautiful long nails too.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

miss miniskirt said:


> So happy I found this!


There's no pic attached... But I'm now very interested to see what you found!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/nails/chanel-christmas-nails/


I'm in LOVE


----------



## miss miniskirt

LeVernis Addict said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/nails/chanel-christmas-nails/
> 
> 
> I'm in LOVE




Need when are these Xmas ones available??


----------



## ncch

misstrine85 said:


> Western Light. Difficult to see the beautiful shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150602


 
love this!  is this black with shimmer?


does anyone have (or know) both chanels orange fizz and essies canteloupe?  I have essies canteloupe and im wondering if the two are too similar for me to get orange fizz?  essies canteloupe its a little too pink for my liking.. id like more orange.  does orange fizz have shimmer?  thanks!


----------



## Deborah1986

Chanelpolish said:


> Wearing paradisio..
> View attachment 3140278



Beautiful i am wearing the same nailpolish today


----------



## LeVernis Addict

miss miniskirt said:


> Need when are these Xmas ones available??




Very soon. Xmas is usually around mid October. [emoji2]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Very soon. Xmas is usually around mid October. [emoji2]



Have you heard anything from your SAs on Troublante/Singuliere arriving in Aus?
I might message my SA...


----------



## miss miniskirt

jen_sparro said:


> Have you heard anything from your SAs on Troublante/Singuliere arriving in Aus?
> 
> I might message my SA...




I just purchased the top coat & the rose 757


----------



## miss miniskirt

Need troublante ! If anyone sees it in Aus a heads up will be appreciated x


----------



## miss miniskirt

My SA hadn't heard of the 2 oct colours maybe aus isn't receiving these :/


----------



## miss miniskirt

misstrine85 said:


> Ooos, the bottom row wasn't showing properly [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120336




One of the best things I've seen in a long time


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Have you heard anything from your SAs on Troublante/Singuliere arriving in Aus?
> 
> I might message my SA...



No nothing. They haven't heard of it. But we're definitely getting it & I'd say soon - because it popped up on the Australian Chanel website. [emoji6]



miss miniskirt said:


> I just purchased the top coat & the rose 757



So - I'm guessing it's out! I'm off to get mine tomorrow then [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## miss miniskirt

LeVernis Addict said:


> No nothing. They haven't heard of it. But we're definitely getting it & I'd say soon - because it popped up on the Australian Chanel website. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> So - I'm guessing it's out! I'm off to get mine tomorrow then [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]




If you see the others out post on here pls & yes I got mine from melb Chadstone both beauty boutiques only got 10 of each limited edition nail polish & emporium sold all there's to customers who had them on hold..glad to find mine


----------



## jen_sparro

miss miniskirt said:


> If you see the others out post on here pls & yes I got mine from melb Chadstone both beauty boutiques only got 10 of each limited edition nail polish & emporium sold all there's to customers who had them on hold..glad to find mine



Congrats! Might ring my SA tomorrow and see what she says... I'm in WA and we get things about a week after you lot in the Eastern states (boo!)


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Congrats! Might ring my SA tomorrow and see what she says... I'm in WA and we get things about a week after you lot in the Eastern states (boo!)



Boo indeed!! I still find that crazy. [emoji15]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

One very happy girl here!! [emoji7][emoji2][emoji7]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Chanel Rouge Noir Holiday 2015 Collection
*
U.S. Launch Date  6 October 2015 online @chanel.com

Asia Launch Date  16 October 2015

UK Launch Date  6 November 2015 at Selfridges, Harrods, Debenhams, House of Fraser

France Launch Date  6 November 2015

http://chicprofile.com/chanel-rouge-noir-holiday-2015-collection#more-101188


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I got straight into putting them on - I was so excited haha! [emoji12]
Rose Fusion reminds me a lot of Sweet Star. But that's ok, I love that shade. 

The Lame Rouge Noir Top Coat is AMAZING. I put it over Rouge Noir. It applied very evenly, no digging around for glitter. The gold flakes are very visible on the nail too. Very happy with it. You really need to shake it up well first though. It settles into 3 layers in the bottle, which I love - it looks so pretty! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Actually, Sweet Star and Rose Fusion are the exact opposite of each other! I just put my bottles together to compare. The reason they look close is because they are duochromes that each reflect the base colour of the other. If that makes sense... [emoji16]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> Actually, Sweet Star and Rose Fusion are the exact opposite of each other! I just put my bottles together to compare. The reason they look close is because they are duochromes that each reflect the base colour of the other. If that makes sense... [emoji16]
> View attachment 3152823



Both great colours.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> One very happy girl here!! [emoji7][emoji2][emoji7]
> View attachment 3152803



So pretty!!!  
I want to get my hands on the xmas collection so badly!!!


----------



## misstrine85

Yay, my friend just sent me a text that she got Singuliere for me in the US where she is on vacation right now [emoji1]


----------



## miss miniskirt

I want atmosphere but none in aus  I spoke to Chanel emporium today they hadn't heard of singuliere or troublante :/


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> So pretty!!!
> 
> I want to get my hands on the xmas collection so badly!!!



You will very soon!! And - it's well worth the wait [emoji3][emoji6]



misstrine85 said:


> Yay, my friend just sent me a text that she got Singuliere for me in the US where she is on vacation right now [emoji1]



Enjoy! Can't wait to see your pic of it [emoji4]


----------



## Barbora

I can't wait to see more swatches of all of the new colors!


----------



## dotty8

LeVernis Addict said:


> One very happy girl here!! [emoji7][emoji2][emoji7]
> View attachment 3152803



Congrats!  I just wonder - is the new Rouge Noir any different from the Rouge Noir that was available all these years?


----------



## jen_sparro

dotty8 said:


> Congrats!  I just wonder - is the new Rouge Noir any different from the Rouge Noir that was available all these years?



It was meant to come in slightly different packaging (though apparently it isn't anymore?). The polish colour itself is the same


----------



## LeVernis Addict

dotty8 said:


> Congrats!  I just wonder - is the new Rouge Noir any different from the Rouge Noir that was available all these years?






jen_sparro said:


> It was meant to come in slightly different packaging (though apparently it isn't anymore?). The polish colour itself is the same



Yep! Rouge Noir coloured lid on box & the CC's on the cap & lid of the bottle are Rouge Noir coloured too. It's available - I got one. [emoji2]Couldn't help myself hahaha! The polish itself is exactly the same.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Here's a pic of the LE Rouge Noir packaging:


----------



## dotty8

^^ Oh, I see, it looks beautiful  Tnx for the replies, girls


----------



## miss miniskirt

Is the limited ed rouge noir available in Australia?


----------



## Librarychickie

Troublante


----------



## miz.zou

Librarychickie said:


> Troublante
> 
> View attachment 3154748
> 
> View attachment 3154750




Gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miz.zou

LeVernis Addict said:


> Here's a pic of the LE Rouge Noir packaging:
> View attachment 3153679




Wow, I love this! I was originally so happy because I thought this was one new release that I didn't need, but now I know there's no way I'm passing this up. Thanks for the great pic!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Librarychickie said:


> Troublante
> 
> View attachment 3154748
> 
> View attachment 3154750



That such a pretty color


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Librarychickie said:


> Troublante
> 
> View attachment 3154748
> 
> View attachment 3154750


That is amazing! It looks beautiful on you. 



miz.zou said:


> Wow, I love this! I was originally so happy because I thought this was one new release that I didn't need, but now I know there's no way I'm passing this up. Thanks for the great pic!!


Yep - they sure figured out how to make me purchase a colour I already had! Couldn't pass it up either.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Beautiful swatches of new colours on Temptalia:


http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-rou...-rouge-noir-le-vernis-reviews-photos-swatches


The gold sparkle top coat looks awesome over Rose Fusion!!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yep! Rouge Noir coloured lid on box & the CC's on the cap & lid of the bottle are Rouge Noir coloured too. It's available - I got one. [emoji2]Couldn't help myself hahaha! The polish itself is exactly the same.



I'm going to get it too! Mainly because I then have the original, 'regular' and the anniversary edition (good thing I like the colour haha!).


----------



## miss miniskirt

I needed another rouge noir so I'm saying that to justify the purchase! 
Here's my small collection & my 2 newbies plus samples  x


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## Deborah1986

LeVernis Addict said:


> Here's a pic of the LE Rouge Noir packaging:
> View attachment 3153679



Omy so pretty !!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

So prettty


----------



## sydneybristow8

Librarychickie said:


> Troublante
> 
> View attachment 3154748
> 
> View attachment 3154750


This is so gorgeous! It looks beautiful on you. Perfect for fall!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Haven't posted in a while. This week's manicure:


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I'm going to get it too! Mainly because I then have the original, 'regular' and the anniversary edition (good thing I like the colour haha!).


Glad I'm not alone! 
Is the 'original' Vamp or another older Rouge Noir? I have trouble keeping up with the whole Rouge Noir history thing...




miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3154961
> View attachment 3154962


Very nice colours 




lorihmatthews said:


> Haven't posted in a while. This week's manicure:


Beautiful!! And, welcome back!


----------



## RAINDANCE

Librarychickie said:


> Troublante
> 
> View attachment 3154748
> 
> View attachment 3154750



This looks gorgeous - I am hoping to get it this weekend ! I am guessing it sits in between Topaze and Tulipe Noir so can't wait to see it IRL.

This years polishes have been amazing and still Xmas to come !

Would anyone be able to compare Rose Fusion with Sweet Star and Quartz ? I just wondered how lilac or pink it is ?


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Glad I'm not alone!
> Is the 'original' Vamp or another older Rouge Noir? I have trouble keeping up with the whole Rouge Noir history thing...



Well... from what I've read and understand, in the USA it was released initially as Vamp (but it looked like the current version of Rouge Noir) in 1994. It sold out and was later released in Europe as Rouge Noir (I think around the same time as Metallic Vamp/Very Vamp/Vamp trio was released in the US ~95/96).
The 'current' version of Vamp was released in 2003.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3154961
> View attachment 3154962



Beautiful ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## veyda

lorihmatthews said:


> Haven't posted in a while. This week's manicure:


Pretty!


----------



## miss miniskirt

I picked up precious beige yesterday


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelpolish

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160849




Absolutely stunning colour, looks fantastic on you! 



Wearing this beautiful colour for autumn..


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160849




Beautiful!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Just bought troublante. Neiman marcus troy had them all. I will buy topcoat too it was so pretty


----------



## RAINDANCE

Wearing this beautiful colour for autumn..[/QUOTE]

I love this colour - looks great on you.
Definitely great for Autumn too !


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Well... from what I've read and understand, in the USA it was released initially as Vamp (but it looked like the current version of Rouge Noir) in 1994. It sold out and was later released in Europe as Rouge Noir (I think around the same time as Metallic Vamp/Very Vamp/Vamp trio was released in the US ~95/96).
> The 'current' version of Vamp was released in 2003.


OK, now I get it! Thanks for that 
So, which one of those is what you call your original? I have Vamp & the standard Rouge Noir. I never tracked down an original Vamp or anything like that. I think I would call my standard Rouge Noir my original version - cause it's the closest i'll get to what came out in 1994. 




misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160849


Beautiful as always 


Chanelpolish said:


> Absolutely stunning colour, looks fantastic on you!
> View attachment 3160948
> 
> 
> Wearing this beautiful colour for autumn..


Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanelpolish said:


> Absolutely stunning colour, looks fantastic on you!
> View attachment 3160948
> 
> 
> Wearing this beautiful colour for autumn..



Beautiful !


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> OK, now I get it! Thanks for that
> So, which one of those is what you call your original? I have Vamp & the standard Rouge Noir. I never tracked down an original Vamp or anything like that. I think I would call my standard Rouge Noir my original version - cause it's the closest i'll get to what came out in 1994.



Well I've got a bottle of the first EU Rouge Noir release from 95/96 so that's what I call my 'original' too  I also have the current release of Vamp and Rouge Noir so I figure I've kind of got the span of RN... getting the anniversary edition will finish it off nicely. 

Safe to say, I'll never run out 
Picking up my holiday collection picks tomorrow evening *happy dance* still no news on Troublante/Singuliere though?


----------



## H148868

new haul from today! I'm excited!!
#18 Rouge Noir (Christmas LE packaging)
#707 Mediterranee
#665 Vibrato
Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir 
#757 Rose Fusion


----------



## Chanelpolish

H148868 said:


> new haul from today! I'm excited!!
> #18 Rouge Noir (Christmas LE packaging)
> #707 Mediterranee
> #665 Vibrato
> Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir
> #757 Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3166046




Whaaaa I can't wait until the top coat is out in Europe...


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing #207 Barcelona Red!

It's all about the sparkle and the Reds at the moment... Love how well this colour transitions from day looks to night looks..


----------



## H148868

the top coat has been available in Asia for about 2-3 weeks! the moment I saw it I knew I had to have it!! I hope you get yours soon too!

the Barcelona red is stunning! is that gold shimmer I see in the bottle? it's so pretty!


----------



## Chanelpolish

H148868 said:


> the top coat has been available in Asia for about 2-3 weeks! the moment I saw it I knew I had to have it!! I hope you get yours soon too!
> 
> the Barcelona red is stunning! is that gold shimmer I see in the bottle? it's so pretty!





In Europe it's available from 5th November, I think! Not long now 

Yes, Barcelona red has a very fine gold shimmer in it - also tiny specks of red shimmer! Gives it a beautiful depth


----------



## RAINDANCE

H148868 said:


> new haul from today! I'm excited!!
> #18 Rouge Noir (Christmas LE packaging)
> #707 Mediterranee
> #665 Vibrato
> Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir
> #757 Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3166046



Fantastic haul ! Hope you have a great weekend trying them out !


----------



## taniherd

Such a pretty color. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## RAINDANCE

Did anyone get Singuliere ? I was really drawn to it when I collected Troublante last weekend and am still thinking about it.


----------



## misstrine85

RAINDANCE said:


> Did anyone get Singuliere ? I was really drawn to it when I collected Troublante last weekend and am still thinking about it.




My friend got it for me in the US. Will get it tonight [emoji4]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel May


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Well I've got a bottle of the first EU Rouge Noir release from 95/96 so that's what I call my 'original' too  I also have the current release of Vamp and Rouge Noir so I figure I've kind of got the span of RN... getting the anniversary edition will finish it off nicely.
> 
> Safe to say, I'll never run out
> Picking up my holiday collection picks tomorrow evening *happy dance* still no news on Troublante/Singuliere though?


 

Yep - I think the new LE Rouge Noir will finish that off perfectly! 
I hope you had a great time seeing the collection & that you picked up some lovely goodies 

I'm hearing around December for that collection though of course that might change...



H148868 said:


> new haul from today! I'm excited!!
> #18 Rouge Noir (Christmas LE packaging)
> #707 Mediterranee
> #665 Vibrato
> Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir
> #757 Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3166046


Nice choices! Enjoy 



Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3166048
> 
> 
> Wearing #207 Barcelona Red!
> 
> It's all about the sparkle and the Reds at the moment... Love how well this colour transitions from day looks to night looks..


Oh my! That is gorgeous! 




taniherd said:


> Such a pretty color. [emoji173]&#65039;


Looks beautiful on you. This colour is amazing! 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel May


I love this colour. It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Beautiful review & comparison of Singuliere & Troublante:


http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/10/chanel-rouge-allure-collection-picks.html


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful review & comparison of Singuliere & Troublante:
> 
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/10/chanel-rouge-allure-collection-picks.html



Thank you for this - exactly what I needed! And thank you for you lovely compliment on May!


----------



## RAINDANCE

misstrine85 said:


> My friend got it for me in the US. Will get it tonight [emoji4]



Enjoy !


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yep - I think the new LE Rouge Noir will finish that off perfectly!
> I hope you had a great time seeing the collection & that you picked up some lovely goodies
> 
> I'm hearing around December for that collection though of course that might change...



I had a wonderful time thanks hun  I bought quite a bit (oops), but still waiting on the eye quad which hadn't arrived yet. The make-up artist said she had been told early January for the Les Rouges... so dec/jan at least gives us some time to enjoy what we've got! 

I'm wearing Vert Obscur this week, I really like it...


----------



## KittyKat65

Where can I find the LE Rouge Noir?  I still have a bottle from 1995, but need this new one


----------



## jen_sparro

KittyKat65 said:


> Where can I find the LE Rouge Noir?  I still have a bottle from 1995, but need this new one



Unfortunately it isn't being sold in the USA. So if you have a friend/family in Canada or Europe they should be able to get you one


----------



## KittyKat65

jen_sparro said:


> Unfortunately it isn't being sold in the USA. So if you have a friend/family in Canada or Europe they should be able to get you one


Ahhh, well that is silly.  I decided to try Tom Ford's Black Cherry instead.  I love the way his polishes wear (actually better than Chanel)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

H148868 said:


> new haul from today! I'm excited!!
> #18 Rouge Noir (Christmas LE packaging)
> #707 Mediterranee
> #665 Vibrato
> Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir
> #757 Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3166046



Nice haul!  That top coat looks so amazing in the bottle.  

I think I need Rose Fusion. I just need to swatch it first.


----------



## taniherd

LeVernis Addict said:


> Yep - I think the new LE Rouge Noir will finish that off perfectly!
> I hope you had a great time seeing the collection & that you picked up some lovely goodies
> 
> I'm hearing around December for that collection though of course that might change...
> 
> 
> Nice choices! Enjoy
> 
> 
> Oh my! That is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful on you. This colour is amazing!
> 
> 
> I love this colour. It looks beautiful on you.




Thank you!


----------



## jen_sparro

KittyKat65 said:


> Ahhh, well that is silly.  I decided to try Tom Ford's Black Cherry instead.  I love the way his polishes wear (actually better than Chanel)



Chanel has always been weird when it comes to who gets what... they miss out on making even more money.

Ugh I can't get past the Tom Ford brush- I hate his polishes because of it


----------



## JDV

I think Fortissimo is my new all-time-favorite nail polish, I didn't think anything could dethrone Paradoxal but OMG... Fortissimo!!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Loving this beautiful metallic sheerness - going from this purple colour in the picture to almost chrome silver in the shade... 

#96 Metal Argent


----------



## chowlover2

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3171733
> 
> 
> Loving this beautiful metallic sheerness - going from this purple colour in the picture to almost chrome silver in the shade...
> 
> #96 Metal Argent




Gorg!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I had a wonderful time thanks hun  I bought quite a bit (oops), but still waiting on the eye quad which hadn't arrived yet. The make-up artist said she had been told early January for the Les Rouges... so dec/jan at least gives us some time to enjoy what we've got!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Vert Obscur this week, I really like it...



Loving glossy Vert Obscur on you [emoji2]

Yeah, I got more than I should have too haha! Oh well. As you said, at least we get time to focus on them before the next lot is out. [emoji16]



Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3171733
> 
> 
> Loving this beautiful metallic sheerness - going from this purple colour in the picture to almost chrome silver in the shade...
> 
> #96 Metal Argent



Stunning!!!!



JDV said:


> I think Fortissimo is my new all-time-favorite nail polish, I didn't think anything could dethrone Paradoxal but OMG... Fortissimo!!



I love it too!! [emoji6]


----------



## urbis

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3171733
> 
> 
> Loving this beautiful metallic sheerness - going from this purple colour in the picture to almost chrome silver in the shade...
> 
> #96 Metal Argent


Great shade. I love these old glories


----------



## Deborah1986

Rouge noir [emoji319][emoji7]


----------



## misstrine85

Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## RAINDANCE

misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175757



Beautiful ! I HAVE to get this polish !


----------



## Juliemvis

RAINDANCE said:


> Beautiful ! I HAVE to get this polish !




Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]


----------



## miss miniskirt

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]




False mine chipped after one day on nails toes last much longer! & I find the lighter colours last much longer!


----------



## dotty8

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel May




Cute, I love this colour too 






jen_sparro said:


> I'm wearing Vert Obscur this week, I really like it...


 
Beautiful


----------



## RAINDANCE

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]



Personally, I buy only Chanel polishes because they are my thing. I just love the unique colours and finishes. However I do not find them to be very hard wearing although I tend to put my polish on and go about my daily stuff and don't particularly try to preserve the polish. Other ladies may have different experience. Currently I am using a Sally Hansen Complete Care 4*1 as a base and top coat and this can give me upto 5 days depending on what I'm doing.

The rumour I hear is that the new formulation next year should address the chipping/wear time. Spring 2016 has a "Nail Gloss" in a deep purple called Sunrise Trip and I have been told this will be the new gel type formulation.


----------



## RAINDANCE

Deborah1986 said:


> Rouge noir [emoji319][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174665



Lovely - a classic that always looks fantastic!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dotty8 said:


> Cute, I love this colour too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful



Thank you dotty8


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]



All my Chanel polishes chip very fast,more so than other brands. Dior,I find not so much. I am actually withstanding to buy any more Chanel polishes due to my frustration on how quickly it chips.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

RAINDANCE said:


> Personally, I buy only Chanel polishes because they are my thing. I just love the unique colours and finishes. However I do not find them to be very hard wearing although I tend to put my polish on and go about my daily stuff and don't particularly try to preserve the polish. Other ladies may have different experience. Currently I am using a Sally Hansen Complete Care 4*1 as a base and top coat and this can give me upto 5 days depending on what I'm doing.
> 
> The rumour I hear is that the new formulation next year should address the chipping/wear time. Spring 2016 has a "Nail Gloss" in a deep purple called Sunrise Trip and I have been told this will be the new gel type formulation.



I really hope this is the case going forward into 2016 -  thanks for the info and sunrise trip sounds fabulous :


----------



## trigirl

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]




They don't chip for me. I do get tip wear but I wash dishes several times a day. Chips are pretty rare though.


----------



## _debi_

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]




They don't chip on me at all. I get minimum five days out of them, after that I get a bit of tip wear and end up taking it off because it's growing out and I need to tidy up my cuticles rather than it chipping. I had Vert Obscur on for a full week and it still looked perfect, it was great. I get the same wear out of every polish brand I use though (Chanel, Dior, Tom Ford, Butter, Nars, Essie). I use Essie ridge filling base coat and Good to Go top coat (two coats). I also make sure my nails are clean and dry and go over them lightly with a rough file before base coat to make sure they're not too smooth. I think that does help the base coat adhere better.


----------



## roundandround

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]



Of all my nail polishes, Chanel chip on me faster than any of my nail polishes. Only some stays maybe 2-3 days long but others chipped on me the 1st day (applying during the day and taking a shower in the evening) of wearing which is sad. But then again I buy Chanel polishes and enjoy wearing them


----------



## JDV

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]



You're going to get a variety of answers, your lifestyle plays a factor and part of it is also your body chemistry.  If you have a base and topcoat that works with your chemistry you should be able to get decent wear from your polish.  Also sometimes a base and topcoat can react with the polish, for instance if you mix brands there may be ingredients that don't compliment each other.  So a lot of people will only mix brands they know work well together or they stick with one brand.  For me I find I get about a week from each mani with my base/topcoat combo.


----------



## jen_sparro

JDV said:


> You're going to get a variety of answers, your lifestyle plays a factor and part of it is also your body chemistry.  If you have a base and topcoat that works with your chemistry you should be able to get decent wear from your polish.  Also sometimes a base and topcoat can react with the polish, for instance if you mix brands there may be ingredients that don't compliment each other.  So a lot of people will only mix brands they know work well together or they stick with one brand.  For me I find I get about a week from each mani with my base/topcoat combo.



I agree with JDV, a lot of it depends on your lifestyle and body chemistry. Personally, Chanel lasts 5-7 days on me with only minor tip wear. Chips only happen if I've been particularly rough on my nails ie. using them to open a can etc.

I also find Dior gives me excellent wear, again 5-7 days.


----------



## Chanelpolish

Juliemvis said:


> Hi is it true that Chanel polish doesn't chip , I've spent so much on polishes that promise that they do not chip ,only to wear for 2/3 days and get chips [emoji23]




As others have pointed out, it very much depends on you and your lifestyle.
Cleaning, doing dishes, gardening and taking care of little ones all wear nail polish very quickly. On me personally, Chanel lasts a long time, which is why I'm loyal to the brand including base and top coats.

Since I'm taking care of five little ones under six, my nail polish chips after 2-3 days (which is when I replace it). Until then, it survives cleaning, general housework etc, but no gardening.


----------



## taniherd

Thought it would have more shimmer [emoji53]


----------



## miss miniskirt

taniherd said:


> Thought it would have more shimmer [emoji53]




Awesome colour  it is it an older colour?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Deborah1986 said:


> Rouge noir [emoji319][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174665


Beautiful classic colour 


misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175757


I'm looking forward to this one!


taniherd said:


> Thought it would have more shimmer [emoji53]


Perhaps not as much shimmer as you had hoped, but it still looks beautiful


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I completely agree with everyone's comments on nail polish wear. It depends on so many factors! I find lots of nail polish brands including Chanel work quite well on me, lasting around 4 to 5 days. I don't mind painting them or changing colours - I quite like it! So, I'm happy with that. If I only got like 2 or 3 days, I wouldn't be impressed. I keep my nails quite short - I don't know if that helps...


----------



## cat_shmer

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3171733
> 
> 
> Loving this beautiful metallic sheerness - going from this purple colour in the picture to almost chrome silver in the shade...
> 
> #96 Metal Argent




I know this was posted a bit ago, but I can't get over how gorgeous this color is!!

To you ladies who use older polishes:
Do you find that they maintain their formula? Are they still easy to apply? That's my main concern with buying a polish from eBay that is older !


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> Thought it would have more shimmer [emoji53]




It looks gorg on you!


----------



## Chanelpolish

cat_shmer said:


> I know this was posted a bit ago, but I can't get over how gorgeous this color is!!
> 
> To you ladies who use older polishes:
> Do you find that they maintain their formula? Are they still easy to apply? That's my main concern with buying a polish from eBay that is older !




The oldest polish I have is from the 80s.
I've not experienced any thickening with Chanel - I find their polish to be of exceptional quality even when they are ten years older than myself....


----------



## RAINDANCE

taniherd said:


> Thought it would have more shimmer [emoji53]


 
Looks great on you. I love this colour - I just took it off yesterday ! This was my first Chanel RED after a lot of pinks as chosen for me as birthday/mothers day/xmas presents by my daughter when she was younger.


----------



## RAINDANCE

I have an original Rouge Noir that I bought in 1995 and that has thickened up and is not now wearable so I have treated myself earlier today to the LE Rouge Noir as a replacement.

I keep meaning to post and ask the experts on here what best to use to thin without destroying it. However I have a couple of other polishes from around 2007 they are still fine !


----------



## RAINDANCE

Bit of a splurge today with the Holiday 2015 releases !

Collected Rose Fusion which had been put aside for me and also came home with Singuliere [only 2 left so couldn't risk it - I just LOVE this colour] and also Rouge Noir LE [again only 2 left of the 6 received by my local store.]

SA at John Lewis Nottingham said they had sold 20 bottles of Rouge Noir by 1.30 today !


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing #665 Vibrato..


----------



## feedmycrave

RAINDANCE said:


> I have an original Rouge Noir that I bought in 1995 and that has thickened up and is not now wearable so I have treated myself earlier today to the LE Rouge Noir as a replacement.
> 
> I keep meaning to post and ask the experts on here what best to use to thin without destroying it. However I have a couple of other polishes from around 2007 they are still fine !


 Chanel nail polishes are 5/free therefore the thinner must also be 5/free. I use the Mavala diluent both for Chanel and Dior and it works very well. 
 I have been collecting since 2003 and I used to buy both Chanel and Dior, all the Chanel are still perfect but the Dior are just too problematic. I now only buy Dior if it really is a special colour. Although the thinner brings the polish back to life it annoys me to think the Dior bottles are more expensive and sometimes after a year or so are already too thick.


 Nail polish lasts longer if the nails are well moisturised, if the tips aren't white it lasts 3 days. If they are healthy it lasts 5 days, but by then I am already bored and need a change.
Oh but I never put hand cream on the day I paint, otherwise everything just peels off.


I hope it helps.


----------



## Juliemvis

JDV said:


> You're going to get a variety of answers, your lifestyle plays a factor and part of it is also your body chemistry.  If you have a base and topcoat that works with your chemistry you should be able to get decent wear from your polish.  Also sometimes a base and topcoat can react with the polish, for instance if you mix brands there may be ingredients that don't compliment each other.  So a lot of people will only mix brands they know work well together or they stick with one brand.  For me I find I get about a week from each mani with my base/topcoat combo.




Thank you everyone for replying to me .. I will buy this weekend and try it to see how long it does last on me [emoji2]


----------



## 25wordsorless

Hi Australian ladies, I was hoping someone could help! I rang Chadstone Chanel and they have sold out of Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir, very sad! I've done a ring around, David Jones have also sold out, I'm desperate to have one, don't know why I left it so late!

Does anyone else know where I can find one in Aus, or if they know a reputable international place I can buy online that ships to Australia? I see a few on ebay, but I'm a little scared to buy new stock on ebay...


----------



## 25wordsorless

actually, I just found a David Jones that have a couple in stock!


----------



## 25wordsorless

ok, I'm back from Myer Southland. Everyone in Melbourne has sold out of one or the other, so I was very happy and lucky to come home with all 3 in the collection: Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir, Rose Fusion and the limited edition Rouge Noir. Most places had less than 5 of each, so if you really want all 3, it's going to be a tough hunt.

I'm so happy with all 3! I started out just wanting the top coat, then I realised I really wanted all 3, so it was worth the ring around


----------



## jen_sparro

miss miniskirt said:


> Awesome colour  it is it an older colour?



Rouge Moire was released in 2013 as a limited edition. You should be able to find it online 



cat_shmer said:


> To you ladies who use older polishes:
> Do you find that they maintain their formula? Are they still easy to apply? That's my main concern with buying a polish from eBay that is older !



I have polishes from the early 90s and they are perfect. As long as you keep the bottle as airtight as possible and store in a dark cool place they will last forever. A friend of mine has some from the late 70s-80s and they are still perfect too.
I do find the vintage nudes to be quite sheer in general... but the reds and other colours are glorious to use!

If you're buying an older polish off ebay, just remember the more used the polish is the more likely it will have thickened. But Seche Restore will bring it back nicely.


----------



## Deborah1986

I paint now precious beige 661 love it ! Nude is perfect


----------



## RAINDANCE

Ladies, thank you for the suggestions. I have found the Seche Restore here so I will get that.
[I had a couple of bottles of Lancome in the late 80's/early 90's that I just loved but unfortunately thinned too much to keep them going and destroyed them so I don't want to make the same mistake again.]

In awe of the long-term collectors in here .... I just love this thread ! 

Hope everyone is successful finding the Holiday polishes they want this weekend.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

taniherd said:


> Thought it would have more shimmer [emoji53]



So pretty!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3179762
> 
> 
> Wearing #665 Vibrato..



Gorgeous!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Tenderly


----------



## JDV

Juliemvis said:


> Thank you everyone for replying to me .. I will buy this weekend and try it to see how long it does last on me [emoji2]



Good luck!  I hope you like the brand!

Here's a shot of Paradoxal, this is my dominant hand and I applied this color on 10/28 or 29, I can't remember for sure.  So roughly 10 days.  Really there's only tip wear and sometimes if I'm lazy I can extend a mani by filing that little bit down.  

Before I found a combo of the right products I couldn't do this!


----------



## 25wordsorless

JDV said:


> Good luck!  I hope you like the brand!
> 
> Here's a shot of Paradoxal, this is my dominant hand and I applied this color on 10/28 or 29, I can't remember for sure.  So roughly 10 days.  Really there's only tip wear and sometimes if I'm lazy I can extend a mani by filing that little bit down.
> 
> Before I found a combo of the right products I couldn't do this!



You got paradoxal to last 10 days???!?! wow, I can't get it to last past the day no matter what I try. Paradoxal is known to be one of the worst for chipping. ok to be fair, I tried the Chanel Top Coat and it last an extra day.


----------



## 25wordsorless

Most of my Chanel don't last very long, there are a couple, Diwali and Rose Cache that last a bit longer, but mostly they receive a lot of complaints about the quality, their polishes are known to be the worst on the market. I've had some chip by the end of the day. But I agree that nobody can match their colours, that's what keeps me buying!

I find Dior a lot better, but the ultimate for lasting power would have to be OPI. 

Has anyone else found that sometimes top coats actually make the polish crack and chip faster? Some of my Chanels and Diors actually fare much better without a top coat.


----------



## misstrine85

Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3179762
> 
> 
> Wearing #665 Vibrato..



Beautiful [emoji7]



25wordsorless said:


> ok, I'm back from Myer Southland. Everyone in Melbourne has sold out of one or the other, so I was very happy and lucky to come home with all 3 in the collection: Le Top Coat Lame Rouge Noir, Rose Fusion and the limited edition Rouge Noir. Most places had less than 5 of each, so if you really want all 3, it's going to be a tough hunt.
> 
> I'm so happy with all 3! I started out just wanting the top coat, then I realised I really wanted all 3, so it was worth the ring around



Congrats on finding all three! They are all well worth the effort of finding them. Enjoy!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Tenderly



So pretty on you! [emoji4]



JDV said:


> Good luck!  I hope you like the brand!
> 
> Here's a shot of Paradoxal, this is my dominant hand and I applied this color on 10/28 or 29, I can't remember for sure.  So roughly 10 days.  Really there's only tip wear and sometimes if I'm lazy I can extend a mani by filing that little bit down.
> 
> Before I found a combo of the right products I couldn't do this!



Wow! Ten days![emoji15] that's awesome. Looks great!!



25wordsorless said:


> Most of my Chanel don't last very long, there are a couple, Diwali and Rose Cache that last a bit longer, but mostly they receive a lot of complaints about the quality, their polishes are known to be the worst on the market. I've had some chip by the end of the day. But I agree that nobody can match their colours, that's what keeps me buying!
> 
> I find Dior a lot better, but the ultimate for lasting power would have to be OPI.
> 
> Has anyone else found that sometimes top coats actually make the polish crack and chip faster? Some of my Chanels and Diors actually fare much better without a top coat.



Goes to show it's different for everyone. I have never had a polish chip by the end of the day - thank goodness! I actually find OPI to be worse for me. Chipping quicker than Chanel. 
I personally find that a top coat always makes my polish last longer, no matter what the brand. 
Must be true what people say about body chemistry & which products you use giving different results for everyone. 




misstrine85 said:


> Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181429



Gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Tenderly



I think I have this color. Beautiful color


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3171733
> 
> 
> Loving this beautiful metallic sheerness - going from this purple colour in the picture to almost chrome silver in the shade...
> 
> #96 Metal Argent



Great color. Is this a current color or an old color? TIA


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181429




Gorg on you! I've been looking for that one for awhile.


----------



## Chanelpolish

uhpharm01 said:


> Great color. Is this a current color or an old color? TIA




Old, but I don't know the year.. 90s, I assume


----------



## JDV

25wordsorless said:


> You got paradoxal to last 10 days???!?! wow, I can't get it to last past the day no matter what I try. Paradoxal is known to be one of the worst for chipping. ok to be fair, I tried the Chanel Top Coat and it last an extra day.



That's pretty average for me, I work a desk job but I do a lot of stuff around the house and the cooking and such but I wear gloves for things like doing the dishes and like scrubbing the bathroom and stuff.  At one point I bought a shellac lamp but my regular polish was lasting longer than the shellac!  And removal was much easier.  

I'm curious when you say Paradoxal is known to be the worst and in another comment you said the brand is known to be the worst.  Did you read that somewhere or something?  I'm curious about the prep work and maintenance people do with their nails and the application methods, I think those have a lot to do with how well any polish last.  Until I learned to do it properly (and found the right base/topcoat combo) any brand would chip or peel off super easy, nowadays I rarely have that happen.


----------



## uhpharm01

JDV said:


> That's pretty average for me, I work a desk job but I do a lot of stuff around the house and the cooking and such but I wear gloves for things like doing the dishes and like scrubbing the bathroom and stuff.  At one point I bought a shellac lamp but my regular polish was lasting longer than the shellac!  And removal was much easier.
> 
> I'm curious when you say Paradoxal is known to be the worst and in another comment you said the brand is known to be the worst.  Did you read that somewhere or something?  I'm curious about the prep work and maintenance people do with their nails and the application methods, I think those have a lot to do with how well any polish last.  Until I learned to do it properly (and found the right base/topcoat combo) any brand would chip or peel off super easy, nowadays I rarely have that happen.



What top coat and base coat works best for you ? I'm just curious.


----------



## JDV

misstrine85 said:


> Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181429



Oh Cobra, the color that keeps evading me!  Love it!


----------



## JDV

uhpharm01 said:


> What top coat and base coat works best for you ? I'm just curious.



I use Orly Bonder and Seche Vite.  I have large refill sizes of both so every so often I top off the working bottles and it's like I have brand-new product each and every time.


----------



## uhpharm01

JDV said:


> I use Orly Bonder and Seche Vite.  I have large refill sizes of both so every so often I top off the working bottles and it's like I have brand-new product each and every time.



Oh good idea about having the refill bottles.


----------



## JDV

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh good idea about having the refill bottles.



I have to tell you, learning they had refill sizes was the best day ever!  I find mine on Amazon but they may have them at a place like Sally's.  Much cheaper to buy them that way, too.


----------



## uhpharm01

JDV said:


> I have to tell you, learning they had refill sizes was the best day ever!  I find mine on Amazon but they may have them at a place like Sally's.  Much cheaper to buy them that way, too.



Okay thanks again so much!!


----------



## cat_shmer

I'm totally sure this has been done before, but I was thinking that everyone could post pictures of their Chanel NP collections!!
I've been searching through the Forum for a couple hours now trying to find various Chanel NP collections, and it would be great to have some of them here and in one place 

Also so that I can see some of the rare, old beauties you girls have!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

cat_shmer said:


> I'm totally sure this has been done before, but I was thinking that everyone could post pictures of their Chanel NP collections!!
> I've been searching through the Forum for a couple hours now trying to find various Chanel NP collections, and it would be great to have some of them here and in one place
> 
> Also so that I can see some of the rare, old beauties you girls have!




Most of the regulars have posted their collections at least once already through out all Chanel nail threads. You have to look through all the threads. Search may not pull them up.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nail supply stores carry the cheapest refills.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JDV said:


> I use Orly Bonder and Seche Vite.  I have large refill sizes of both so every so often I top off the working bottles and it's like I have brand-new product each and every time.




Goes to show how everyone is different. I don't like either of these! SV dries my nails out and make them peel something serious. I remember everyone raving a SV several years ago and I just knew it would work for me as well. While the technique helps I think body chemistry has a lot to do with what works for some and not others.


----------



## miss miniskirt

So to get best lasting results use base coat 2 coats colour then too coat?? I have trouble with chips after 1 day! Do you need to use Chanel base/top or can Dior be used? How bout gel top coat??


----------



## lanim

Thought I would come out of lurking to post something that has been working for me for chipping with Chanel. I've had good luck using their new base coat, color, and then topping with a coat of Gelous and then HK Girl. Chanel's been lasting a lot longer for me and still shiny!


----------



## cat_shmer

There's a Silver on eBay for $150 but it's being sold without the fixing base. I'm not sure the polish would even work correctly without the fixing base! Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## 25wordsorless

cat_shmer said:


> There's a Silver on eBay for $150 but it's being sold without the fixing base. I'm not sure the polish would even work correctly without the fixing base! Am I correct in this assumption?




I bought Silver very cheap on ebay without the fixer, and I'm yet to try it (I have about 15 that I haven't even worn yet!) I will try in the next few days with my ridge-filling base coat and let you know.


----------



## jen_sparro

cat_shmer said:


> There's a Silver on eBay for $150 but it's being sold without the fixing base. I'm not sure the polish would even work correctly without the fixing base! Am I correct in this assumption?



It will work, however if you have ridges it will show quite prominently. And Silver is not a long-lasting polish due to its formula. 2-3 days at most (just something to be aware of).


----------



## misstrine85

Wearing Lamé Rouge Noir over Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Lamé Rouge Noir over Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182244




Breathtaking!


----------



## _debi_

London Bus Red on a London bus &#128578;

I painted them last Tues night and it still looks great.


----------



## Chanelpolish

_debi_ said:


> London Bus Red on a London bus [emoji846]
> 
> I painted them last Tues night and it still looks great.
> 
> View attachment 3182640




Ahhhh my ultimate red Chanel goal...

Also, yay London...


----------



## Romeos

JDV said:


> That's pretty average for me, I work a desk job but I do a lot of stuff around the house and the cooking and such but I wear gloves for things like doing the dishes and like scrubbing the bathroom and stuff.  At one point I bought a shellac lamp but my regular polish was lasting longer than the shellac!  And removal was much easier.
> 
> I'm curious when you say Paradoxal is known to be the worst and in another comment you said the brand is known to be the worst.  Did you read that somewhere or something?  I'm curious about the prep work and maintenance people do with their nails and the application methods, I think those have a lot to do with how well any polish last.  Until I learned to do it properly (and found the right base/topcoat combo) any brand would chip or peel off super easy, nowadays I rarely have that happen.


 


Chanel lasts on me for 4 days after which I have minor tip wear & small chips. Paradoxal never lasts more than a day!


----------



## taniherd

miss miniskirt said:


> Awesome colour  it is it an older colour?



Probably?  But new to me.  I just recently started buying Chanel np.  



LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful classic colour
> 
> I'm looking forward to this one!
> 
> *Perhaps not as much shimmer as you had hoped, but it still looks beautiful *


Thank you 



chowlover2 said:


> It looks gorg on you!


Thank you 


RAINDANCE said:


> Looks great on you. I love this colour - I just took it off yesterday ! This was my first Chanel RED after a lot of pinks as chosen for me as birthday/mothers day/xmas presents by my daughter when she was younger.


Thank you.  Did you post a pic when you had it on?  


Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3179762
> 
> 
> Wearing #665 Vibrato..


Beautiful Blue.  


WillstarveforLV said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## taniherd

Meh


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Lol meh that's how i feel about it and no compliments


----------



## uhpharm01

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Lol meh that's how i feel about it and no compliments



Lol


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Chanel Mirabella from Summer 2014 collection


----------



## cat_shmer

Please excuse my poor application ! [emoji28]

Really not sure about this one. I purchased it from eBay for a good price, but it just looks so similar to Taboo (which I have) that I can't justify keeping it. 
Pretty color though!


----------



## misstrine85

Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191274




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Izzy's Mom

cat_shmer said:


> View attachment 3189984
> 
> View attachment 3189986
> 
> View attachment 3189987
> 
> 
> Please excuse my poor application ! [emoji28]
> 
> Really not sure about this one. I purchased it from eBay for a good price, but it just looks so similar to Taboo (which I have) that I can't justify keeping it.
> Pretty color though!



This was my FIRST Chanel vernis ever. I love it!!!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Mirabella from Summer 2014 collection


Gorgeous!


----------



## RAINDANCE

misstrine85 said:


> Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191274


 
Looks lovely - great colour for autumn / winter !


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Chanelpolish

#14 samba


----------



## chowlover2

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3194491
> 
> 
> #14 samba




Stunning on you!


----------



## Samantha S

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3194491
> 
> 
> #14 samba



Gorgeous


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Lamé Rouge Noir over Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182244



Beautiful [emoji5]&#65039;



_debi_ said:


> London Bus Red on a London bus &#128578;
> 
> I painted them last Tues night and it still looks great.
> 
> View attachment 3182640



Love it!! Such a great idea for the pic too, on a London bus! [emoji2]



taniherd said:


> Meh



Hahaha! 'Meh'. I think it looks pretty. 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Mirabella from Summer 2014 collection



Beautiful colour & pic!



cat_shmer said:


> View attachment 3189984
> 
> View attachment 3189986
> 
> View attachment 3189987
> 
> 
> Please excuse my poor application ! [emoji28]
> 
> Really not sure about this one. I purchased it from eBay for a good price, but it just looks so similar to Taboo (which I have) that I can't justify keeping it.
> Pretty color though!



Ooh! I like it! Georgeous older shade. [emoji7]



misstrine85 said:


> Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191274



So pretty. 



Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3194491
> 
> 
> #14 samba



What a gorgeous colour [emoji7]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Picked up Troublante & Singuliere. LOVE THEM! Singuliere looks red on me, but purple pink in the bottle...strange, but gorgeous. Troublante is very unique to my collection. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Picked up Troublante & Singuliere. LOVE THEM! Singuliere looks red on me, but purple pink in the bottle...strange, but gorgeous. Troublante is very unique to my collection. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I picked mine up on Sunday, I was not expecting to like Singuliere but it's deeper and plummier than I thought and I love it 
Haven't had a chance to wear either... I'm currently wearing Rouge No.19 and holy crap, it is BEAUTIFUL. I don't want to take it off. My photo does it no justice, it's deeper and the shimmer is so special:


----------



## miss miniskirt

[ QUOTE=jen_sparro;29486444]I picked mine up on Sunday, I was not expecting to like Singuliere but it's deeper and plummier than I thought and I love it 

Haven't had a chance to wear either... I'm currently wearing Rouge No.19 and holy crap, it is BEAUTIFUL. I don't want to take it off. My photo does it no justice, it's deeper and the shimmer is so special:



[/QUOTE]


Jen do you use base coat & top coat & 2 coats of polish on nails & always Chanel - you do a good job!!!!


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> I picked mine up on Sunday, I was not expecting to like Singuliere but it's deeper and plummier than I thought and I love it
> Haven't had a chance to wear either... I'm currently wearing Rouge No.19 and holy crap, it is BEAUTIFUL. I don't want to take it off. My photo does it no justice, it's deeper and the shimmer is so special:



Gorgeous colour.


----------



## jen_sparro

miss miniskirt said:


> Jen do you use base coat & top coat & 2 coats of polish on nails & always Chanel - you do a good job!!!!



Thanks hun  I try my best!
I always use a base coat (currently Revlon Colourstay Gel Base) then 2 coats (though some polishes need 3 if they're sheer/patchy) followed by a top coat (currently just using a crappy old OPI). 

I do use the old version of the Chanel base/top coats, I like them both. Just like to switch things up every now and then. I pretty much exclusively wear Chanel apart from the occasional Dior or YSL.


----------



## taniherd

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!! Such a great idea for the pic too, on a London bus! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! 'Meh'. *I think it looks pretty. *
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colour & pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh! I like it! Georgeous older shade. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous colour [emoji7]



Thank you.  I ended up returning it and got the rouge noir mascara.  Which I love.  



LeVernis Addict said:


> Picked up Troublante & Singuliere. LOVE THEM! Singuliere looks red on me, but purple pink in the bottle...strange, but gorgeous. Troublante is very unique to my collection. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Post pics please.


----------



## Romeos

jen_sparro said:


> I picked mine up on Sunday, I was not expecting to like Singuliere but it's deeper and plummier than I thought and I love it
> Haven't had a chance to wear either... I'm currently wearing Rouge No.19 and holy crap, it is BEAUTIFUL. I don't want to take it off. My photo does it no justice, it's deeper and the shimmer is so special:


 
I am also wearing it right now, but I don't love it. It is nice but I somewhat can't get the usual chanel special feeling out of it.


----------



## Librarychickie

Rose Fusion


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I picked mine up on Sunday, I was not expecting to like Singuliere but it's deeper and plummier than I thought and I love it
> 
> Haven't had a chance to wear either... I'm currently wearing Rouge No.19 and holy crap, it is BEAUTIFUL. I don't want to take it off. My photo does it no justice, it's deeper and the shimmer is so special:



I wouldn't take it off either! That looks GORGEOUS on you. [emoji5]&#65039;



Librarychickie said:


> Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3197597



So so pretty! [emoji2]



taniherd said:


> Thank you.  I ended up returning it and got the rouge noir mascara.  Which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics please.



Better to have something you will love & use. [emoji4]

I take terrible pics! Also, it's all chipping off now. Sorry. 
I tend to leave the pics to everyone else on here that takes such gorgeous shots. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelpolish

#569 Emprise.
Very nice neutral business colour, for me.


----------



## JDV

jen_sparro said:


> I'm currently wearing Rouge No.19 and holy crap, it is BEAUTIFUL. I don't want to take it off. My photo does it no justice, it's deeper and the shimmer is so special:



Looks beautiful!  I was VERY pleased with that retro reds collection, I didn't want to take any of them off!


----------



## JDV

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3197924
> 
> 
> #569 Emprise.
> Very nice neutral business colour, for me.



Oh I really like that, I might need to see if I can find a bottle!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3197924
> 
> 
> #569 Emprise.
> Very nice neutral business colour, for me.



My favourite nude colour ever. It's so pretty on you. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelpolish

JDV said:


> Oh I really like that, I might need to see if I can find a bottle!




There should be some flying around on eBay - this colour is usually good to get 




LeVernis Addict said:


> My favourite nude colour ever. It's so pretty on you. [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you, I love it as a neutral


----------



## taniherd

Librarychickie said:


> Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3197597




So pretty on you. 
I had this color on again a few days ago. 
Love it!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Le top coat lamé rouge noir over #18 rouge noir. So festive!
Beautiful for the holiday season..


----------



## feedmycrave

^Love that combo, truly gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3199885
> 
> 
> Le top coat lamé rouge noir over #18 rouge noir. So festive!
> Beautiful for the holiday season..




Gorgeous!


----------



## Barbora

Girls, is it true that Black Satin has been discontinued?


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> Girls, is it true that Black Satin has been discontinued?



Yes


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Holiday (3 coats):


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Mysterious


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Yes



When? I sort of lost track, I was too busy


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> When? I sort of lost track, I was too busy



Within the last six months, I'm not 100% on the exact date. But there are plenty available on ebay (might be worth checking Nordstrom as they hold onto old stock), if you still want it?


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Within the last six months, I'm not 100% on the exact date. But there are plenty available on ebay (might be worth checking Nordstrom as they hold onto old stock), if you still want it?



I think I still have one, I don't know where though. I'm pretty sure I will be able to find it someplace if I wanted one.


----------



## chowlover2

My newest Chanel love!


----------



## Chanelpolish

#133 Orient


----------



## RAINDANCE

chowlover2 said:


> My newest Chanel love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207214


 One of my favourites too ! Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Kalos

attraction


----------



## chowlover2

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3211319
> 
> 
> #133 Orient



Gorgeous!



RAINDANCE said:


> One of my favourites too ! Looks gorgeous on you.




Thank you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Pirate


----------



## jenjen1964

jen_sparro said:


> Within the last six months, I'm not 100% on the exact date. But there are plenty available on ebay (might be worth checking Nordstrom as they hold onto old stock), if you still want it?


Just got a bottle of Black Satin at the Macy's in Oak Brook IL they also had them online if anyone needs one!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I've missed so many beautiful mani photos! [emoji7]

I didn't realise that Black Satin was discontinued. Luckily I already have it. It's the best black cream I've ever tried. 

Looking forward to seeing what colours are brought back when they release their new formula of polish. And, of course what the new colours are!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I've missed so many beautiful mani photos! [emoji7]
> 
> I didn't realise that Black Satin was discontinued. Luckily I already have it. It's the best black cream I've ever tried.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what colours are brought back when they release their new formula of polish. And, of course what the new colours are!



Chanel is changing the design of the labels and bottle... I find it very unappealing  I don't know if I'll continue collecting Chanel past Spring 2016.


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing #11 Fluorine.

It reminds me of a lighter, more silvery metal argent..


----------



## miss miniskirt

jen_sparro said:


> Chanel is changing the design of the labels and bottle... I find it very unappealing  I don't know if I'll continue collecting Chanel past Spring 2016.




& the formula is changing interesting to see new bottles ect & try new ones !


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> & the formula is changing interesting to see new bottles ect & try new ones !



In the USA too or just in Europe?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Chanel is changing the design of the labels and bottle... I find it very unappealing  I don't know if I'll continue collecting Chanel past Spring 2016.




Oh my! That's saying a lot coming from a passionate collector!!
What gave they done? [emoji15]
I've read & heard that the formula was changing, but that's all I knew. I was just hoping that the new formula was good. I had no idea the label & bottle had changed!

So - I'm assuming that you've heard that Spring 2016 is the last release of the current formula?


----------



## jen_sparro

uhpharm01 said:


> In the USA too or just in Europe?



Worldwide. Chanel is following Dior's lead and releasing a Gel-Effect formula. They are phasing out all the current formula and will be releasing some in the new version. 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Oh my! That's saying a lot coming from a passionate collector!!
> What gave they done? [emoji15]
> I've read & heard that the formula was changing, but that's all I knew. I was just hoping that the new formula was good. I had no idea the label & bottle had changed!
> 
> So - I'm assuming that you've heard that Spring 2016 is the last release of the current formula?



Yes, going to be a little sad come Spring  Here's a picture of the new bottles:
https://www.instagram.com/p/_RjkTsn4_I/?taken-by=marytushik
They just look wrong to me and I HATE the new brush... I feel like Chanel is trying to keep up with the trends and ruining a perfect design/really good formula. 
In saying that, I will check them out when they are available but I won't be panicking to grab them... I'll stick to hunting down old vintage Chanels instead


----------



## feedmycrave

I don`t understand why they will remove the name of the nail polish... Bizarre it`s like Dior changed to fit Chanel and now Chanel changed to old Dior. I hate not seeing the nail polish name... the new logos are too minimalistic. 
 Having said that I doubt I can "drop the habit" like Jen!


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3211319
> 
> 
> #133 Orient



When was this color released ? TIA


----------



## Chanelpolish

uhpharm01 said:


> When was this color released ? TIA




Spring 2004 alongside 137 India and 135 Bengal


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3216258
> 
> 
> Wearing #11 Fluorine.
> 
> It reminds me of a lighter, more silvery metal argent..



Pretty! I need to test this one out.



jen_sparro said:


> Worldwide. Chanel is following Dior's lead and releasing a Gel-Effect formula. They are phasing out all the current formula and will be releasing some in the new version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, going to be a little sad come Spring  Here's a picture of the new bottles:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_RjkTsn4_I/?taken-by=marytushik
> They just look wrong to me and I HATE the new brush... I feel like Chanel is trying to keep up with the trends and ruining a perfect design/really good formula.
> In saying that, I will check them out when they are available but I won't be panicking to grab them... I'll stick to hunting down old vintage Chanels instead



Thanks for the picture. What are the new brushes like?


----------



## jen_sparro

feedmycrave said:


> I don`t understand why they will remove the name of the nail polish... Bizarre it`s like Dior changed to fit Chanel and now Chanel changed to old Dior. I hate not seeing the nail polish name... the new logos are too minimalistic.
> Having said that I doubt I can "drop the habit" like Jen!



Bear in mind I say I'm not going to continue, but I have very little self-control  Totally agree with you regarding the no-name on the front, just dumb! 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Thanks for the picture. What are the new brushes like?



The new brushes have been since Fraicheur I believe (Vibrato, Fortissimo and the Holiday polishes all have it)- they're thicker and more splayed out (if that makes sense?), for me I find it much harder to load the brush properly and also to get neat lines near the cuticle now... I'm still finding it a struggle. When I go back to an 'old' polish my manicure is so much neater and makes me miss the old brush.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Worldwide. Chanel is following Dior's lead and releasing a Gel-Effect formula. They are phasing out all the current formula and will be releasing some in the new version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, going to be a little sad come Spring  Here's a picture of the new bottles:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_RjkTsn4_I/?taken-by=marytushik
> 
> They just look wrong to me and I HATE the new brush... I feel like Chanel is trying to keep up with the trends and ruining a perfect design/really good formula.
> 
> In saying that, I will check them out when they are available but I won't be panicking to grab them... I'll stick to hunting down old vintage Chanels instead



They look like they're missing part of their labeling hahaha! [emoji12]
I'm happy to see that the bottles are at least their usual squarish shape. 

Is there a potential that maybe they aren't releasing the names yet so the label is not on the bottle yet?



jen_sparro said:


> Bear in mind I say I'm not going to continue, but I have very little self-control  Totally agree with you regarding the no-name on the front, just dumb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new brushes have been since Fraicheur I believe (Vibrato, Fortissimo and the Holiday polishes all have it)- they're thicker and more splayed out (if that makes sense?), for me I find it much harder to load the brush properly and also to get neat lines near the cuticle now... I'm still finding it a struggle. When I go back to an 'old' polish my manicure is so much neater and makes me miss the old brush.



I didn't even notice the new brushes! I've been finding them a bit softer & therefore messy - but only very slightly. I put it down to be losing my skill because I haven't been painting my nails anywhere near as often as I used to. 

I really hope that they don't change the brush shape!! I love the little skinny brushes. I find it hard to use the larger ones like Dior on my toes. 

P.S. I hope you're pleasantly surprised with the new formula. Or at least fall in love with one of the new shades. [emoji4]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Lotus Rouge


----------



## taniherd

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Lotus Rouge




I like!!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Is there a potential that maybe they aren't releasing the names yet so the label is not on the bottle yet?
> 
> I really hope that they don't change the brush shape!! I love the little skinny brushes. I find it hard to use the larger ones like Dior on my toes.
> 
> P.S. I hope you're pleasantly surprised with the new formula. Or at least fall in love with one of the new shades. [emoji4]



I hope that's the case, but I have a feeling this is how they're going to differentiate between the old and new by the label (like they did in the 00's). 
The new brush is going to continue with the new gel formula from what I've read, I'm getting better the more I use them (like with anything I guess), but it's not a pleasure to use the new brush 

Dior is nigh on impossible for my toes too! Small tootsies 

I'm going to keep an open mind, but I am still sad to see the 'end' of my favourite brush/formula/bottle design ush:


----------



## misstrine85

FINALLY!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelpolish

misstrine85 said:


> FINALLY!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219580
> View attachment 3219582




So jealous! Enjoy your beautiful colour!


----------



## urbis

jen_sparro said:


> Worldwide. Chanel is following Dior's lead and releasing a Gel-Effect formula. They are phasing out all the current formula and will be releasing some in the new version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, going to be a little sad come Spring  Here's a picture of the new bottles:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_RjkTsn4_I/?taken-by=marytushik
> They just look wrong to me and I HATE the new brush... I feel like Chanel is trying to keep up with the trends and ruining a perfect design/really good formula.
> In saying that, I will check them out when they are available but I won't be panicking to grab them... I'll stick to hunting down old vintage Chanels instead



I agree with you every single word.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Lotus Rouge



Gorgeous red! Especially perfect for the holiday season [emoji2]



jen_sparro said:


> I hope that's the case, but I have a feeling this is how they're going to differentiate between the old and new by the label (like they did in the 00's).
> 
> The new brush is going to continue with the new gel formula from what I've read, I'm getting better the more I use them (like with anything I guess), but it's not a pleasure to use the new brush
> 
> 
> 
> Dior is nigh on impossible for my toes too! Small tootsies
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep an open mind, but I am still sad to see the 'end' of my favourite brush/formula/bottle design ush:



I hate to be the bearer of bad news but... The end has already been & gone of the old formula! I thought Sunrise Trip would be the last one but it's a different formula!! [emoji50] It's not the NEW formula either, it's a one off special formula they have called 'Nail Gloss'. I haven't tried it yet, I just picked it up today (it's just begun hitting counters here). But online swatches make it look super glossy. It's like a jelly or something though. It's like stained glass in the bottle. 

I'm looking forward to trying it. But I didn't realise that I was buying the last of an era when I got Troublante & Singuliere. [emoji17]

One final piece of bad news... It cost me $41. The cost of Le Vernis have gone up!! [emoji46]



misstrine85 said:


> FINALLY!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219580
> View attachment 3219582



Oh my goodness!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I hope you enjoy your beautiful treasure! [emoji2][emoji7][emoji2]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Merry Christmas & happy holidays to all of my nail polish loving friends! [emoji2][emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## urbis

I feel so sad, since this reformulation means the end of My Collection. I'm not gonna but a whole new lot of polishes just to start a new one. And Here in italy we didn't have particuliere not troublante.


----------



## urbis

Merry Christmas to all of you Chanel ladies


----------



## uhpharm01

urbis said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you Chanel ladies



The same to you too


----------



## taniherd

Vibrato


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> Vibrato




Beautiful!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Merry Christmas to all of you!
#637 malice is my perfect holiday red!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

urbis said:


> I feel so sad, since this reformulation means the end of My Collection. I'm not gonna but a whole new lot of polishes just to start a new one. And Here in italy we didn't have particuliere not troublante.



So sorry to hear that. [emoji53]



taniherd said:


> Vibrato



Beautiful [emoji4]



Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3222130
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!
> #637 malice is my perfect holiday red!



Oh beautiful Malice!!! Looks gorgeous. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

In love with Sunrise Trip [emoji7][emoji7]

I tried to take a pic but this colour just will not photograph properly for me! It's a vibrant purple / blue. It can't decide if it's navy or purple depends on the lighting. SUPER glossy!!! I put top coat anyway, but you couldn't tell which hand didn't have it yet. The 'nail gloss' formula lives up to its name. It's a jelly type polish but with really great coverage. Kinda thick & gel like. I struggled with the brush a little bit on this one... Perhaps because I was more aware of the change now hahaha! Anyways - I highly recommend this especially if you love purples & blues. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kalos

I was late to the party with this year's Christmas collection. I only decided I wanted rouge noir lame top coat in the past few weeks and obviously it sold out everywhere. Luckily Father Christmas (aka my cousin) managed to track one down for me at the airport and I got it as a Christmas gift. Will post a proper photo when I get a chance to paint my nails.


----------



## urbis

I skipped the tc. It is lovely, but a pain to remove so I only got Rouge noir and rose fusion. Both Great.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3222130
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!
> #637 malice is my perfect holiday red!




My fav Chanel red! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kalos

urbis said:


> I skipped the tc. It is lovely, but a pain to remove so I only got Rouge noir and rose fusion. Both Great.




I'm tempted by Rose Fusion, might see if it's still available in my local stores. 

Dior Rouge 999 with the rouge noir lame top coat, only 1 coat of each as I was in a rush...


----------



## Deborah1986

Chanel christmas [emoji319]


----------



## taniherd

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!





LeVernis Addict said:


> So sorry to hear that. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh beautiful Malice!!! Looks gorgeous. [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you!


----------



## dotty8

I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Kalos said:


> I was late to the party with this year's Christmas collection. I only decided I wanted rouge noir lame top coat in the past few weeks and obviously it sold out everywhere. Luckily Father Christmas (aka my cousin) managed to track one down for me at the airport and I got it as a Christmas gift. Will post a proper photo when I get a chance to paint my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222376



Congrats on finding one [emoji2] its a gorgeous polish!



Kalos said:


> I'm tempted by Rose Fusion, might see if it's still available in my local stores.
> 
> Dior Rouge 999 with the rouge noir lame top coat, only 1 coat of each as I was in a rush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222828



Beautiful [emoji5]&#65039;



Deborah1986 said:


> Chanel christmas [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223667



What a beautiful Christmas manicure [emoji7]



dotty8 said:


> I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes



I hope your throat feels better real soon! You have some beautiful nail polish colours there. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## coconutsboston

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3211319
> 
> 
> #133 Orient


Beautiful color!


----------



## chowlover2

dotty8 said:


> I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes




Chanel makes the best reds!


----------



## uhpharm01

dotty8 said:


> I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes



Great collection.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

dotty8 said:


> I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes



Nice!


----------



## RAINDANCE

LeVernis Addict said:


> In love with Sunrise Trip [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I tried to take a pic but this colour just will not photograph properly for me! It's a vibrant purple / blue. It can't decide if it's navy or purple depends on the lighting. SUPER glossy!!! I put top coat anyway, but you couldn't tell which hand didn't have it yet. The 'nail gloss' formula lives up to its name. It's a jelly type polish but with really great coverage. Kinda thick & gel like. I struggled with the brush a little bit on this one... Perhaps because I was more aware of the change now hahaha! Anyways - I highly recommend this especially if you love purples & blues. [emoji5]&#65039;



Thanks for this review. I'm very excited about this as I love blues and purples ! 
The husband was in the US about 2 days after it became available earlier this month but didn't have time to pick up a bottle for me so I must continue to wait for the UK release.

I'm another one who had not noticed the thicker brush. The daughter likes Models Own polishes which have super stubby brushes which I HATE so I'm just relived that the brush lengths are not shorter also.

Instagrams [https://www.instagram.com/p/_mB-pJH4_y/?taken-by=marytushik] of the new polishes all seems to show 14 colours in total but whilst I am happy to try the new formula none of the colours so far are making my pulse race ! 

Does any one have any release dates yet ? I don't have many reds so I may need to fill a gap or two before the old bottles/brushes disappear from the shelves.

And thank you to all the ladies on here who post and share their knowledge, pictures, reviews etc. Wishing you all a Happy New Year !


----------



## RAINDANCE

dotty8 said:


> I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes



Gorgeous collection


----------



## jcozy

Amazing collection!!


----------



## dotty8

Aww, tnx girls :shame:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

taniherd said:


> I like!!





taniherd said:


> Vibrato



Thank you! And Vibrato looks amazing on you!!


----------



## amadea88

dotty8 said:


> I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes



Love your collection


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dotty8 said:


> I have a sore throat these days and have been playing around with parts of my nail polish collection  ... I've never realised I had mostly red and fuchsia pink Chanel polishes



Beautiful collection ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## misstrine85

Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227288




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

RAINDANCE said:


> Thanks for this review. I'm very excited about this as I love blues and purples !
> 
> The husband was in the US about 2 days after it became available earlier this month but didn't have time to pick up a bottle for me so I must continue to wait for the UK release.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm another one who had not noticed the thicker brush. The daughter likes Models Own polishes which have super stubby brushes which I HATE so I'm just relived that the brush lengths are not shorter also.
> 
> 
> 
> Instagrams [https://www.instagram.com/p/_mB-pJH4_y/?taken-by=marytushik] of the new polishes all seems to show 14 colours in total but whilst I am happy to try the new formula none of the colours so far are making my pulse race !
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one have any release dates yet ? I don't have many reds so I may need to fill a gap or two before the old bottles/brushes disappear from the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you to all the ladies on here who post and share their knowledge, pictures, reviews etc. Wishing you all a Happy New Year !



It's worth the wait for Sunrise Trip! It's the longest lasting polish I've EVER worn!!! AMAZING. I hope it's a good sign for the new permanent formula being released... Fingers crossed. I wish THIS was the new formula. It is unbelievable. [emoji7][emoji3]
I've no info on the release of the new formula. Would love to know more too. Thanks for the pic of the new colours. [emoji4] The yellow & khaki ones interest me. 



misstrine85 said:


> Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227288



Just simply stunning!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Happy New Year!!! May 2016 be filled with everything you could hope for! And... wonderful polish colours! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## jen_sparro

RAINDANCE said:


> Does any one have any release dates yet ? I don't have many reds so I may need to fill a gap or two before the old bottles/brushes disappear from the shelves.
> 
> And thank you to all the ladies on here who post and share their knowledge, pictures, reviews etc. Wishing you all a Happy New Year !



So the new Gel-effect polishes are out early March in the USA I've been told. 
The colours are as follows:
 Repromotes will be- Pirate, Vamp (Rouge Noir outside USA), Particuliere and Ballerina. 
New colors will be Shantung (raspberry red), Rouge Essentiel (vibrant red), Monochrome (stone grey), Camelia (vivid raspberry pink), Organdi (natural beige), Mythique (deep burgundy), Roubachka (intense violet), Mariniere (intense blue), Gitane (bright poppy orange), Garconne (stone khaki).


----------



## QKay

jen_sparro said:


> so the new gel-effect polishes are out early march in the usa i've been told.
> The colours are as follows:
> Repromotes will be- pirate, vamp (rouge noir outside usa), particuliere and ballerina.
> New colors will be shantung (raspberry red), rouge essentiel (vibrant red), monochrome (stone grey), camelia (vivid raspberry pink), organdi (natural beige), mythique (deep burgundy), roubachka (intense violet), mariniere (intense blue), gitane (bright poppy orange), garconne (stone khaki).


wow!


----------



## taniherd

Anyone have Sunrise Trip?


----------



## coconutsboston

misstrine85 said:


> Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227288


Great color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jen_sparro said:


> So the new Gel-effect polishes are out early March in the USA I've been told.
> The colours are as follows:
> Repromotes will be- Pirate, Vamp (Rouge Noir outside USA), Particuliere and Ballerina.
> New colors will be Shantung (raspberry red), Rouge Essentiel (vibrant red),* Monochrome (stone grey)*, Camelia (vivid raspberry pink), Organdi (natural beige), Mythique (deep burgundy), Roubachka (intense violet), Mariniere (intense blue), Gitane (bright poppy orange), Garconne (stone khaki).



Can't wait to see it


----------



## Romeos

Hi Girls, please help solve my dilemma.


I have 3 polishes which are almost finished, two applications each max. They are quartz, gold fingers and delight. I am tempted to finish them up and throw the empty bottle away but I am also sad to lose those 3 colours from my collection. 


What shall I do???


----------



## feedmycrave

I only have one bottle in that situation  *bikini rose* and I stoped using it before it hit the end of the label on the front of the bottle. It is just too special to loose! There are similar colours around if you want to keep using that nail polish colour. I think it depends how attached you are to your collection, if you are sentimental or a die hard collector better keep them. Who knows perhaps you can find new ones in the future. I think they are still around for decent prices.


----------



## jen_sparro

edithw said:


> Hi Girls, please help solve my dilemma.
> 
> 
> I have 3 polishes which are almost finished, two applications each max. They are quartz, gold fingers and delight. I am tempted to finish them up and throw the empty bottle away but I am also sad to lose those 3 colours from my collection.
> 
> 
> What shall I do???



Honestly, I'd hunt down backups. Obviously you truly love those colours and wear them often enough to justify a repurchase. 
I have 1-2 backups of polishes I truly love as I don't want to be without them (despite having over 300 Chanels now).


----------



## Sophie-Rose

edithw said:


> Hi Girls, please help solve my dilemma.
> 
> 
> I have 3 polishes which are almost finished, two applications each max. They are quartz, gold fingers and delight. I am tempted to finish them up and throw the empty bottle away but I am also sad to lose those 3 colours from my collection.
> 
> 
> What shall I do???







jen_sparro said:


> Honestly, I'd hunt down backups. Obviously you truly love those colours and wear them often enough to justify a repurchase.
> 
> I have 1-2 backups of polishes I truly love as I don't want to be without them (despite having over 300 Chanels now).




I agree with Jen.... Stock up!!
Also store your polishes in the fridge.... They last for years and years that way... Just take them out a half hour before application so they return to room temperature and normal consistency (the cold temporarily 'thickens' them up)   
I store all my polishes this way and I have some that are over 10 years old and still perfect condition!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

jen_sparro said:


> I have 1-2 backups of polishes I truly love as I don't want to be without them (despite having over 300 Chanels now).




300!!!!!! Wow! That's must be an impressive collection!!! Please post pics!!! We love an enabler in the nail-polish threads!!!
 [emoji7]


----------



## jen_sparro

Sophie-Rose said:


> 300!!!!!! Wow! That's must be an impressive collection!!! Please post pics!!! We love an enabler in the nail-polish threads!!!
> [emoji7]



Haha thanks :shame: It's a bit of a task to photograph them all but I'll try to get some pictures together tomorrow. I still have a number of polishes in transit at the moment (I was naughty just after Christmas)


----------



## Romeos

feedmycrave said:


> I only have one bottle in that situation  *bikini rose* and I stoped using it before it hit the end of the label on the front of the bottle. It is just too special to loose! There are similar colours around if you want to keep using that nail polish colour. I think it depends how attached you are to your collection, if you are sentimental or a die hard collector better keep them. Who knows perhaps you can find new ones in the future. I think they are still around for decent prices.


 


I've been doing just that for the past half year, stopped using them and keep the almost empty bottle for sentimental value. I don't want to re-purchase as there are always new colours to buy. I think I already know the answer - I will keep them in my collection as they are now


----------



## Romeos

Sophie-Rose said:


> I agree with Jen.... Stock up!!
> Also store your polishes in the fridge.... They last for years and years that way... Just take them out a half hour before application so they return to room temperature and normal consistency (the cold temporarily 'thickens' them up)
> I store all my polishes this way and I have some that are over 10 years old and still perfect condition!


 


I used to love these colours once upon a time but there are always new ones that I love even better.
I will keep the almost empty bottles - that seems the easiest option.


I may start storing them in the fridge but I have a very small fridge. Not sure what hubby will think  I find that chanel nail polished don't tend to thicken up much and I have the seche vite thinner if they do.


----------



## Romeos

jen_sparro said:


> Haha thanks :shame: It's a bit of a task to photograph them all but I'll try to get some pictures together tomorrow. I still have a number of polishes in transit at the moment (I was naughty just after Christmas)




300!!!!!
Would love to see a photo.
Do you know how many nail polishes were ever released? Is the polish number consistent with the number of colours released?


----------



## jen_sparro

edithw said:


> 300!!!!!
> Would love to see a photo.
> Do you know how many nail polishes were ever released? Is the polish number consistent with the number of colours released?



I don't know for sure how many, but I think it's around 650-700 (maybe more)? Chanel's numbering system is bizarre and isn't consistent. And there are multiple versions with different numbers/names etc. especially from the 80s/90s.


----------



## babyontheway

Sunrise trip (3 coats)


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> So the new Gel-effect polishes are out early March in the USA I've been told.
> The colours are as follows:
> Repromotes will be- Pirate, Vamp (Rouge Noir outside USA), Particuliere and Ballerina.
> New colors will be Shantung (raspberry red), Rouge Essentiel (vibrant red), Monochrome (stone grey), Camelia (vivid raspberry pink), Organdi (natural beige), Mythique (deep burgundy), Roubachka (intense violet), Mariniere (intense blue), Gitane (bright poppy orange), Garconne (stone khaki).


Thanks so much for the info!!!  I'm looking forward to reviews & pics hitting the internet. Won't be long... 



jen_sparro said:


> Haha thanks :shame: It's a bit of a task to photograph them all but I'll try to get some pictures together tomorrow. I still have a number of polishes in transit at the moment (I was naughty just after Christmas)


Ooooh! Looking forward to seeing what treasures you found 



edithw said:


> I've been doing just that for the past half year, stopped using them and keep the almost empty bottle for sentimental value. I don't want to re-purchase as there are always new colours to buy. I think I already know the answer - I will keep them in my collection as they are now


That's exactly what I would do too 



babyontheway said:


> Sunrise trip (3 coats)
> View attachment 3232280


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

So, after all of my raving about Sunrise Trip being the most glossy, long lasting polish I've ever tried - I do have one negative to add... It stained my nails badly! 
I used my usual base coat & I don't usually have any problems with staining at all.
Could it be because it was on my nails sooo long? Haha! It was really long lasting after all.
Curious to see if anybody else has this happen as well.


----------



## sydneybristow8

LeVernis Addict said:


> So, after all of my raving about Sunrise Trip being the most glossy, long lasting polish I've ever tried - I do have one negative to add... It stained my nails badly!



Oh no! That is terrible! I'm on the fence about buying this one for my birthday (I've been saving forever for a new Chanel) & I may want to skip it if it makes nails smurfy.   How disappointing. I'm going to wait to see if anyone else mentions this. 

It looks great on you, though! Sorry it was stainy. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chowlover2

babyontheway said:


> Sunrise trip (3 coats)
> View attachment 3232280




Beautiful on you!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> So, after all of my raving about Sunrise Trip being the most glossy, long lasting polish I've ever tried - I do have one negative to add... It stained my nails badly!
> I used my usual base coat & I don't usually have any problems with staining at all.
> Could it be because it was on my nails sooo long? Haha! It was really long lasting after all.
> Curious to see if anybody else has this happen as well.



Oh no! The collection is out on Sunday so I'll be grabbing it then. I'll let you know how I go. Did you get anything else from the collection LeVernis?


----------



## taniherd

Looks more blue on me than previous poster. 
Application was not very good. The brush is not typical Chanel. 
Plus I'm not really good with applying jelly polishes.
I'm not sure how I feel about this one. [emoji53]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Oh no! The collection is out on Sunday so I'll be grabbing it then. I'll let you know how I go. Did you get anything else from the collection LeVernis?



I was good & only got the mascara. I love Le Volume & I love purple, so it was a done deal. I did like the 3 eyeliners, but will wait to get them later as I believe they are permanent. [emoji6] The blush was amazing, so cute in the pan & pigmented. But it just looked like plain old coral on my cheeks. I liked most of the collection but I needed to cut back. I've gone nuts on holiday releases from other brands in the last month or so. [emoji39]



taniherd said:


> Looks more blue on me than previous poster.
> Application was not very good. The brush is not typical Chanel.
> Plus I'm not really good with applying jelly polishes.
> I'm not sure how I feel about this one. [emoji53]



I think it looks pretty on you [emoji4]
I also had to be more careful applying this one. I noticed the brush with this one too.


----------



## taniherd

LeVernis Addict said:


> I was good & only got the mascara. I love Le Volume & I love purple, so it was a done deal. I did like the 3 eyeliners, but will wait to get them later as I believe they are permanent. [emoji6] The blush was amazing, so cute in the pan & pigmented. But it just looked like plain old coral on my cheeks. I liked most of the collection but I needed to cut back. I've gone nuts on holiday releases from other brands in the last month or so. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty on you [emoji4]
> I also had to be more careful applying this one. I noticed the brush with this one too.




Thank you [emoji6]


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Can someone show the difference in the brushes? I haven't bought a new polish to see yet.


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing Sunrise trip. I love jellies so this is perfect for me. I layered on thick coats of base coat just in case of staining. It's very pigmented. I only put on 2 coats and a top coat. It seems to glows ...very cool. I am posting pics with and without flash hopefully capturing the glow.


----------



## roundandround

Got Sunrise Trip today, had no plan but when the SA swatched it on a tape (my nails were newly painted) it's beautiful and a unique color IMO. I hope it will looks good on my nails too.

BTW I saw 2 SA's with Sunrise Trip on the nails and they never got bubbles and look fine to me.


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Sweet Lilac (1 coat, pictures taken during the holidays )


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Chanel is changing the design of the labels and bottle... I find it very unappealing  I don't know if I'll continue collecting Chanel past Spring 2016.



Oh no! I was offline during the holidays and came to see what's new here and this news crushed me!! I never understand why brands that have such iconic logos or packaging choose to change it, especially if they don't need rebranding. Now on a more positive note, I have to buy all of the colors I've been putting off getting from the permanent collection so I still have them in classic bottles. 

Jen, thank you for always having the latest news on Chanel nps! You need to have a blog!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> Oh no! I was offline during the holidays and came to see what's new here and this news crushed me!! I never understand why brands that have such iconic logos or packaging choose to change it, especially if they don't need rebranding. Now on a more positive note, I have to buy all of the colors I've been putting off getting from the permanent collection so I still have them in classic bottles.
> 
> Jen, thank you for always having the latest news on Chanel nps! You need to have a blog!!



Aww you're too kind :shame: Just sharing the Chanel love! 
Here's the press release pics of the new bottles, I can't deal with the lack of a name on the front... it kills me ush: #chanelproblems
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAWsc5DH4xX/?taken-by=marytushik


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Aww you're too kind :shame: Just sharing the Chanel love!
> 
> Here's the press release pics of the new bottles, I can't deal with the lack of a name on the front... it kills me ush: #chanelproblems
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAWsc5DH4xX/?taken-by=marytushik




It looks so wrong, like a face without a nose! I am so disappointed. Jen, while I have the expert here, may you please fill me in on how the new base coat and quick dry top coat are? Worth the price?


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> It looks so wrong, like a face without a nose! I am so disappointed. Jen, while I have the expert here, may you please fill me in on how the new base coat and quick dry top coat are? Worth the price?



To be honest, I haven't tried them other than quickly in store. I love my original Chanel TC and base and I'm still using them. I will say from memory the new TC did dry quite quickly but it wasn't quite as glassy as the old top coat (just my opinion).
I think I will give them a try once I'm out of base/top coat.


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> To be honest, I haven't tried them other than quickly in store. I love my original Chanel TC and base and I'm still using them. I will say from memory the new TC did dry quite quickly but it wasn't quite as glassy as the old top coat (just my opinion).
> 
> I think I will give them a try once I'm out of base/top coat.




Thank you for the feedback! I was just asking because I'd want them in the old bottles too. You're a doll.


----------



## sandralette

Barbora said:


> It looks so wrong, like a face without a nose! I am so disappointed. Jen, while I have the expert here, may you please fill me in on how the new base coat and quick dry top coat are? Worth the price?



I had both. The base coat is good, but I wouldn't say it's worth the price.

The top coat - omg, it was so bad that I wrote an email to Chanel telling them that this was my first truly disappointing Chanel product. No matter how short or long I waited before applying the top coat it always ruined my manicure by making it streaky, because it always removed parts of the nailpolish. I think it's maybe because the brush is to hard. 

Anyway, Chanel told me to send it to them to test it. Which I did. They said they had tested it in their laboratory and it seemed fine (hence my conclusion: this confirms it's crap).


----------



## miss miniskirt

So the new gel top coat is not good ?? Is it out yet? The one in the pic with the new style polish bottle ect


----------



## sandralette

I was talking about "La Base" and "Le Top Coat", Wasn't aware of any newer ones! :shame:


----------



## jen_sparro

miss miniskirt said:


> So the new gel top coat is not good ?? Is it out yet? The one in the pic with the new style polish bottle ect



I believe the Gel effect topcoat is not yet out. It should be released in conjunction with the new polishes around March/April. Just to make it clear, the new formula is a gel-effect ie. like Dior's polishes. They do not require a UV lamp etc. 

Le Topcoat and La Base were released alongside the Fall 2015 collection. They replaced the Base Lissante/Protectrice and Laque Brilliance Extreme top coat (which were my favourites).


----------



## miss miniskirt

jen_sparro said:


> I believe the Gel effect topcoat is not yet out. It should be released in conjunction with the new polishes around March/April. Just to make it clear, the new formula is a gel-effect ie. like Dior's polishes. They do not require a UV lamp etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Topcoat and La Base were released alongside the Fall 2015 collection. They replaced the Base Lissante/Protectrice and Laque Brilliance Extreme top coat (which were my favourites).




Thank you this make sense! I was confused as I have the le top coat but would like to try the new gel one when it's out & the polishes


----------



## Barbora

sandralette said:


> I had both. The base coat is good, but I wouldn't say it's worth the price.
> 
> The top coat - omg, it was so bad that I wrote an email to Chanel telling them that this was my first truly disappointing Chanel product. No matter how short or long I waited before applying the top coat it always ruined my manicure by making it streaky, because it always removed parts of the nailpolish. I think it's maybe because the brush is to hard.
> 
> Anyway, Chanel told me to send it to them to test it. Which I did. They said they had tested it in their laboratory and it seemed fine (hence my conclusion: this confirms it's crap).



Well you just saved me some money! Thank you


----------



## miss miniskirt

Apparently sunrise trip is purple one coat blue two coats


----------



## coconutsboston

LeVernis Addict said:


> So, after all of my raving about Sunrise Trip being the most glossy, long lasting polish I've ever tried - I do have one negative to add... It stained my nails badly!
> I used my usual base coat & I don't usually have any problems with staining at all.
> Could it be because it was on my nails sooo long? Haha! It was really long lasting after all.
> Curious to see if anybody else has this happen as well.


How long did you keep it on, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## RAINDANCE

Another instagram from Marytushik
Sorry if this is a duplicate - I've not been on here for a few days.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAmlLRNn4_8/?taken-by=marytushik

Definately on my wishlist are Pirate and Mariniere and I'll take a look at the purple Roubachka and the greys when they arrive in store.

I've also seen a very grainy image for the Summer collection which has 5 polishes and Ill try to refind that and post . *It includes a green which I'm very excited about !*


----------



## RAINDANCE

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAeZJ7Uj-Cj/?taken-by=kate_has_a_gun
Another image of the new collection

Plus
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAeOVU6j-GM/?taken-by=kate_has_a_gun

Danse La Lumiere de L' Ete 
Turban
Cavaliere
Canotier
Espadrille
Emeraude 

I have no idea about release dates or what will be available where - just by chance came across the above intsagram and thought I'd post it here.

So lots to look forward to and hopefully the new formula will be ok !


----------



## roundandround

dotty8 said:


> Chanel Sweet Lilac (1 coat, pictures taken during the holidays )



Very pretty! This is maybe my no.1 or the no. 2 favorite Chanel np. 

--------------

Ladies, anyone having a problem with Sunrise Trip? I don't get staining but  it bubbled on almost every nail. I tried it with or without TC. The advice was wearing it without TC and ldrying time is longer. The bubbles happened after some hours of applying. I love this color.


----------



## Bananajam123

RAINDANCE said:


> Another instagram from Marytushik
> Sorry if this is a duplicate - I've not been on here for a few days.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAmlLRNn4_8/?taken-by=marytushik
> 
> Definately on my wishlist are Pirate and Mariniere and I'll take a look at the purple Roubachka and the greys when they arrive in store.
> 
> I've also seen a very grainy image for the Summer collection which has 5 polishes and Ill try to refind that and post . *It includes a green which I'm very excited about !*




The bottles without the name look very odd. I have a lot of Chanel polishes already so won't be duplicating any but I'm excited about the new colours. I hope the formula is good. Thanks for the links [emoji175]


----------



## cat_shmer

dotty8 said:


> Chanel Sweet Lilac (1 coat, pictures taken during the holidays )



It looks so good on you!! I have the same color but rarely wear it, as it doesn't look fabulous with my skin tone :cry:


----------



## cat_shmer

Also, news! I talked to my SA two days ago and she said that the release date for the new gel polishes is actually late February / early March !! And she said she's seen some of the polishes in person. Apparently Chanel is coming out with 18 polishes at first, and then a couple months later is going to be adding another 9 polishes 

Also Also: she said the price will go up $1, to $28.


----------



## RAINDANCE

New polishes are up on Chanel.com but not available to buy yet. Includes both Vamp and Rouge Noir.


----------



## sally.m

Khaki Brun on Ebay and a few others by the same seller 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Na...hash=item43e869be5b:m:moih82Opi65D90FRSZFn_TA


----------



## LeVernis Addict

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Can someone show the difference in the brushes? I haven't bought a new polish to see yet.



I find that it looks exactly the same. It just feels different. Like it's not as firm, so I can't be as precise with it. 



mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Sunrise trip. I love jellies so this is perfect for me. I layered on thick coats of base coat just in case of staining. It's very pigmented. I only put on 2 coats and a top coat. It seems to glows ...very cool. I am posting pics with and without flash hopefully capturing the glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234620
> View attachment 3234621



Beautiful!! [emoji7]



dotty8 said:


> Chanel Sweet Lilac (1 coat, pictures taken during the holidays )



Very pretty! [emoji4]



sandralette said:


> I had both. The base coat is good, but I wouldn't say it's worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> The top coat - omg, it was so bad that I wrote an email to Chanel telling them that this was my first truly disappointing Chanel product. No matter how short or long I waited before applying the top coat it always ruined my manicure by making it streaky, because it always removed parts of the nailpolish. I think it's maybe because the brush is to hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Chanel told me to send it to them to test it. Which I did. They said they had tested it in their laboratory and it seemed fine (hence my conclusion: this confirms it's crap).



Thank you so much for the review! I think I'll wait & see what people think of the gel coat instead. I'll skip this one entirely. 



jen_sparro said:


> I believe the Gel effect topcoat is not yet out. It should be released in conjunction with the new polishes around March/April. Just to make it clear, the new formula is a gel-effect ie. like Dior's polishes. They do not require a UV lamp etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Topcoat and La Base were released alongside the Fall 2015 collection. They replaced the Base Lissante/Protectrice and Laque Brilliance Extreme top coat (which were my favourites).



Thanks for clearing that up. I was getting confused thinking they already released the gel top coat. 
Too many changes with their polishes lately!!



miss miniskirt said:


> Apparently sunrise trip is purple one coat blue two coats



I found it purple either way. But the colour can shift depending on lighting & what it's up against. 



coconutsboston said:


> How long did you keep it on, if you don't mind my asking?



Hmmm... From memory, I think it was on about 12 days. Something like that. It lasted amazingly well on me!



RAINDANCE said:


> Another instagram from Marytushik
> Sorry if this is a duplicate - I've not been on here for a few days.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAmlLRNn4_8/?taken-by=marytushik
> 
> Definately on my wishlist are Pirate and Mariniere and I'll take a look at the purple Roubachka and the greys when they arrive in store.
> 
> I've also seen a very grainy image for the Summer collection which has 5 polishes and Ill try to refind that and post . *It includes a green which I'm very excited about !*



Thanks for the pic. [emoji4] There's a few there that catch my eye. Most look very similar to what I already have though. 



RAINDANCE said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAeZJ7Uj-Cj/?taken-by=kate_has_a_gun
> 
> Another image of the new collection
> 
> 
> 
> Plus
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAeOVU6j-GM/?taken-by=kate_has_a_gun
> 
> 
> 
> Danse La Lumiere de L' Ete
> 
> Turban
> 
> Cavaliere
> 
> Canotier
> 
> Espadrille
> 
> Emeraude
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about release dates or what will be available where - just by chance came across the above intsagram and thought I'd post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> So lots to look forward to and hopefully the new formula will be ok !



Love summer collections! Thanks for the sneak peek!! [emoji7][emoji2]



roundandround said:


> Ladies, anyone having a problem with Sunrise Trip? I don't get staining but  it bubbled on almost every nail. I tried it with or without TC. The advice was wearing it without TC and ldrying time is longer. The bubbles happened after some hours of applying. I love this color.



I had no problems at all with bubbles. But my friend did. She applied only 1 thick coat & noted that it was quite warm at the time. I suggested she do 2 thinner coats next time. She did & had no bubbles at all, but it was a cooler day then also. So, I don't know if it was the thick coats or the heat that made it bubble...



RAINDANCE said:


> New polishes are up on Chanel.com but not available to buy yet. Includes both Vamp and Rouge Noir.



Awesome. I'll have a sticky beak. Thanks for the heads up. [emoji4]



sally.m said:


> Khaki Brun on Ebay and a few others by the same seller
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Na...hash=item43e869be5b:m:moih82Opi65D90FRSZFn_TA



Some older treasure on there! Wow!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Perfect colour against winter blues -
727 Lavanda


----------



## RAINDANCE

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3252189
> 
> 
> Perfect colour against winter blues -
> 727 Lavanda



Beautiful. I just love this colour - one of 2015's standouts for me.


----------



## sydneybristow8

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3252189
> 
> 
> Perfect colour against winter blues -
> 727 Lavanda


Ooh! This looks superb on you! Makes me want to break mine out to use again. It is an amazing purple for sure! I have hundreds of purples & it is one of my standouts.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3252189
> 
> 
> Perfect colour against winter blues -
> 727 Lavanda


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Is it true that Chanel is discontinuing the current nail polish formula and replacing it with gel polish?


----------



## miss miniskirt

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Is it true that Chanel is discontinuing the current nail polish formula and replacing it with gel polish?




True late feb current ones off shelf new ones out march x


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3252189
> 
> 
> Perfect colour against winter blues -
> 727 Lavanda



Simply gorgeous!! [emoji7]



RAINDANCE said:


> Beautiful. I just love this colour - one of 2015's standouts for me.



I agree [emoji5]&#65039;



mrsadkins9399 said:


> Is it true that Chanel is discontinuing the current nail polish formula and replacing it with gel polish?



Yes, it is true. Hoping the new formula is good!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I hope they change the brush...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Using Beige for the first time. It does not work very well with my skin tone & is very streaky needing 3 coats. But I'm persisting with it. It's my last untried bottle. I can't let it win haha! [emoji12]
I kind of knew it most likely wouldn't suit my skin tone but couldn't resist adding it to my collection when I found out it was discontinued... Oh well - now I know. [emoji16]


----------



## feedmycrave

LeVernis Addict said:


> Using Beige for the first time. It does not work very well with my skin tone & is very streaky needing 3 coats. But I'm persisting with it. It's my last untried bottle. I can't let it win haha! [emoji12]


My untried pile is too big now... I always make sure I wear the polish until I get a nail chip and then I just take too long in getting to apply nail polish again *it takes too long for me so I always leave it for tomorrow*. Anyway I :salute: you! Congratulations!


----------



## debbah

Chanel's US web site has the new nail colors up - quite a few new beauties. Anyone seen reviews or swatches?


----------



## ChristyK

I ordered Monochrome, Ballerina, and Garçonne from the new gel formula collection. Wearing Monochrome today.


----------



## ChristyK

Ballerina, Monochrome, and Garçonne.


----------



## chowlover2

ChristyK said:


> I ordered Monochrome, Ballerina, and Garçonne from the new gel formula collection. Wearing Monochrome today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263178



I love that! How was the formula?


----------



## Bananajam123

Just bought myself a bottle of Sunrise Trip. Can't wait to wear it as a full mani. It's very glossy!


----------



## Bananajam123

ChristyK said:


> I ordered Monochrome, Ballerina, and Garçonne from the new gel formula collection. Wearing Monochrome today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263178




This colour looks great on you. Hope the formulas are well worth waiting for [emoji175]


----------



## ChristyK

Compared to Frenzy the formula is more opaque. I like it. I didn't buy the gel top coat and I don't know if that would make a difference in longevity.


----------



## ChristyK

Bananajam123 said:


> This colour looks great on you. Hope the formulas are well worth waiting for [emoji175]




Thanks! I love grey polishes so I was excited to buy it!


----------



## Leelee786

ChristyK said:


> View attachment 3263181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballerina, Monochrome, and Garçonne.




Is Garconne khaki or like a taupe? Im loving it from the pics right now just wonder how it looks in person


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Using Beige for the first time. It does not work very well with my skin tone & is very streaky needing 3 coats. But I'm persisting with it. It's my last untried bottle. I can't let it win haha! [emoji12]
> I kind of knew it most likely wouldn't suit my skin tone but couldn't resist adding it to my collection when I found out it was discontinued... Oh well - now I know. [emoji16]



Beige is a tricky one, but that secret shimmer 
Congrats on finishing your untrieds!!!!  I doubt I'll ever get through all mine...


----------



## ChristyK

Leelee786 said:


> Is Garconne khaki or like a taupe? Im loving it from the pics right now just wonder how it looks in person




I think it is a khaki with less brown than Particuliere.


----------



## Leelee786

ChristyK said:


> I think it is a khaki with less brown than Particuliere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264257




thank you i think i will have to get this [emoji85]


----------



## Madame Defarge

I went to Lord and Taylor yesterday to grab some of the old formula colors before they were gone forever. Testers on display looked like the old bottles but I realized, they were actually the new colors. It seems that new testers have the color name and number on the front, but the bottle you purchase has it on the back. The front only says Chanel. Not thinking this is an improvement.

They still had old stock, but not the colors I was interested in.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

feedmycrave said:


> My untried pile is too big now... I always make sure I wear the polish until I get a nail chip and then I just take too long in getting to apply nail polish again *it takes too long for me so I always leave it for tomorrow*. Anyway I :salute: you! Congratulations!



Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;



ChristyK said:


> View attachment 3263181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballerina, Monochrome, and Garçonne.



Nice choices [emoji2]



Bananajam123 said:


> View attachment 3263483
> 
> Just bought myself a bottle of Sunrise Trip. Can't wait to wear it as a full mani. It's very glossy!



Looks great on you, enjoy!!



ChristyK said:


> Compared to Frenzy the formula is more opaque. I like it. I didn't buy the gel top coat and I don't know if that would make a difference in longevity.



Thanks for that! I was wondering how it compared to Frenzy. 



jen_sparro said:


> Beige is a tricky one, but that secret shimmer
> 
> Congrats on finishing your untrieds!!!!  I doubt I'll ever get through all mine...



Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; Haha! Yeah, you will. One day...
It was good timing for me to finish them actually. Cause I'm about to add a new pile of untrieds when the new formula comes out. [emoji6][emoji16]



ChristyK said:


> I think it is a khaki with less brown than Particuliere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264257



Thanks for the comparison pic. [emoji4]
I'm surprised they didn't bring Particuliar across to the new formula. 



Madame Defarge said:


> I went to Lord and Taylor yesterday to grab some of the old formula colors before they were gone forever. Testers on display looked like the old bottles but I realized, they were actually the new colors. It seems that new testers have the color name and number on the front, but the bottle you purchase has it on the back. The front only says Chanel. Not thinking this is an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> They still had old stock, but not the colors I was interested in.



I hope you find the colours you're searching for.
Thanks for the info about the labels. I was wondering where the name was on the new ones.


----------



## Maurie97

They did bring Particuliere over to the new formula. Forgot who mentioned it, sorry.


----------



## Fefster

I got Sunset Trip today. It is a lovely glossy purple, but a bit bubbly perhaps (the nail on the left is worst). The brush is weird, it almost has a little flare out if that makes sense. Do you think I should take it back?


----------



## jen_sparro

Fefster said:


> I got Sunset Trip today. It is a lovely glossy purple, but a bit bubbly perhaps (the nail on the left is worst). The brush is weird, it almost has a little flare out if that makes sense. Do you think I should take it back?
> 
> View attachment 3267585



I had exactly the same experience (and quite a few others as well). The flared brush is the new brush which is with all the new Chanel polishes since Fall 2015. I hate it.

I got teeny tiny bubbling too with Sunrise Trip, apparently there is talk of there being a 'good' batch and a 'bad' batch (ie. bubbles or no bubbles)... either way, I loved the colour but quite disappointed with the end results.

*LeVernis* I know you had staining, I wore ST for a week and only had the slightest staining on a few fingers. Just my experience


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Fefster said:


> I got Sunset Trip today. It is a lovely glossy purple, but a bit bubbly perhaps (the nail on the left is worst). The brush is weird, it almost has a little flare out if that makes sense. Do you think I should take it back?
> 
> View attachment 3267585



This is a beauty. I would take it back and see if you maybe got a bad one.


----------



## Fefster

An update on Sunset trip, I have had the most awful blurring on my nails overnight. Bear in mind that it was 3-4 hours between painting my nails and going to bed, I have woken up and the nails are blurred and hatched. It's like a brush has been dragged across wet nails.

I am not happy with this polish at all - it is going back as soon as I get back to the shop.


----------



## roundandround

Fefster said:


> An update on Sunset trip, I have had the most awful blurring on my nails overnight. Bear in mind that it was 3-4 hours between painting my nails and going to bed, I have woken up and the nails are blurred and hatched. It's like a brush has been dragged across wet nails.
> 
> I am not happy with this polish at all - it is going back as soon as I get back to the shop.




I wore ST 3 times in one week to see if it's me but it's the ST formula I can't work with. First I put a TC but the SA told me not to since it's a gloss. Of course drying time is longer than te normal np she said. Followed her instruction but still no nada&#128548;

My problems with this polish happened the first time bubbles came up immediately after painting the nails. Second time painting bubbles and blurriness came after some minutes (half hour or so) and the third time without the TC problems occur after some hours lol on almost all nails.


----------



## roundandround

This was the 2nd time wearing ST above was the 3rd time. No photo of the first time wearing, was a total mess due to the TC

Tell me Chanel what should I do&#128547; I will try for the 4rth attempt some other time. Should I? I don't want to give up this color&#128549;


----------



## roundandround

LeVernis Addict said:


> I had no problems at all with bubbles. But my friend did. She applied only 1 thick coat & noted that it was quite warm at the time. I suggested she do 2 thinner coats next time. She did & had no bubbles at all, but it was a cooler day then also. So, I don't know if it was the thick coats or the heat that made it bubble...



It's winter here so it's not warm. No fans or not humid lol I really can't think of a reason maybe the thick formula. I was frustrated because I painted my nails since I was a kid so I can call myself an expert  and ST challenged me. Oh well, it's only a nail polish problem but still...


----------



## Fefster

roundandround said:


> This was the 2nd time wearing ST above was the 3rd time. No photo of the first time wearing, was a total mess due to the TC
> 
> Tell me Chanel what should I do&#55357;&#56867; I will try for the 4rth attempt some other time. Should I? I don't want to give up this color&#55357;&#56869;



This is exactly what my nails look like. I am really displeased with this polish. I won't be buying any more of this formula.


----------



## Fefster

By the way, a word of caution about Sunset Trip - it does not come off with acetone free polish remover. I have clear gel put on my nails as I find it a nice flat base for my polishes, but ST doesn't come off at all!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Sunrise Trip is a beautiful color and I won't be giving mine up haha


----------



## Fefster

Here is my new Chanel Mediterranee
It's not the colour I thought it would be but I like it.


----------



## miss miniskirt

New polishes ladies


----------



## babyontheway

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3270345
> View attachment 3270346
> 
> New polishes ladies




Drooling!!!!  I just ordered a few but am anxious to see swatches of new colors


----------



## Leelee786

Fefster said:


> By the way, a word of caution about Sunset Trip - it does not come off with acetone free polish remover. I have clear gel put on my nails as I find it a nice flat base for my polishes, but ST doesn't come off at all!




I use acetone free remover and ST came off very easily.


----------



## Leelee786

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3270345
> View attachment 3270346
> 
> New polishes ladies




I just received Garconne.. absolutely beautiful in person [emoji7]


----------



## Fefster

Leelee786 said:


> I use acetone free remover and ST came off very easily.



It must be because I put it on top of clear gel then. My manicurist had to soak it and scrape it off like gel polish.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Maurie97 said:


> They did bring Particuliere over to the new formula. Forgot who mentioned it, sorry.



Oops! Thank you [emoji4] It makes sense that they would. It's an iconic Chanel colour. 




jen_sparro said:


> I had exactly the same experience (and quite a few others as well). The flared brush is the new brush which is with all the new Chanel polishes since Fall 2015. I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> I got teeny tiny bubbling too with Sunrise Trip, apparently there is talk of there being a 'good' batch and a 'bad' batch (ie. bubbles or no bubbles)... either way, I loved the colour but quite disappointed with the end results.
> 
> 
> 
> *LeVernis* I know you had staining, I wore ST for a week and only had the slightest staining on a few fingers. Just my experience



Thanks for letting me know about the staining. It's a shame you got bubbles & weren't pleased with the results. 



Fefster said:


> An update on Sunset trip, I have had the most awful blurring on my nails overnight. Bear in mind that it was 3-4 hours between painting my nails and going to bed, I have woken up and the nails are blurred and hatched. It's like a brush has been dragged across wet nails.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not happy with this polish at all - it is going back as soon as I get back to the shop.



Oh no! That's no good. 



roundandround said:


> This was the 2nd time wearing ST above was the 3rd time. No photo of the first time wearing, was a total mess due to the TC
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Chanel what should I do[emoji21] I will try for the 4rth attempt some other time. Should I? I don't want to give up this color[emoji26]



So sorry to hear of the troubles people are having with this polish. It's such a shame because the colour is gorgeous. 



roundandround said:


> It's winter here so it's not warm. No fans or not humid lol I really can't think of a reason maybe the thick formula. I was frustrated because I painted my nails since I was a kid so I can call myself an expert  and ST challenged me. Oh well, it's only a nail polish problem but still...



I don't think you would have applied it like my friend. She's newish to painting her nails & tends to be lazy & try to paint every colour in only 1 coat. She really piles it on haha! [emoji1]




Fefster said:


> Here is my new Chanel Mediterranee
> It's not the colour I thought it would be but I like it.
> View attachment 3269947



Very pretty [emoji4]



miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3270345
> View attachment 3270346
> 
> New polishes ladies



Wow! Thanks for the pic. 
I can see the polish names on these bottles - are they the tester bottles?



Leelee786 said:


> I just received Garconne.. absolutely beautiful in person [emoji7]



Enjoy! [emoji4]



Fefster said:


> It must be because I put it on top of clear gel then. My manicurist had to soak it and scrape it off like gel polish.



Goodness. That sounds terrible! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## miss miniskirt

The girl from the shop sent me the photo  so I could pick which to buy & have sent to me


----------



## Madame Defarge

Had my nails done last evening in new formula Vamp with the new topcoat. I thought the first coat seemed very uneven but by the second coat it was no longer an issue. Manicure dried extremely quickly and is very glossy. My manicurist said she felt no difference with the brushes.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## Maurie97

LeVernis Longwear Nail Colour #506 Came'lia

Love the formula, except for drying time....painted hours before bed and still had slight blanket marks in the morning (with a QD topcoat).I didn't love the brush. Its just not like my favorite Chanel LeVernis brush. Also, the smell was a bit odd...sour if that makes sense.  Opaque in almost 1 coat, saturated and just SO shiny. Played nice with my favorite Revlon QD topcoat.Leveled out nice and looks so very squishy. I did just order another, Shantung and the new basecoat. Don't know about wear time as I just did them last night. Having problems with one nail that I didn't wrap right, but that isn't from wear.  I did get a compliment from my mom on the color and the way they looked. Score!


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Rouge Noir


 


This looks beautiful on you nails


----------



## WillstarveforLV

hotshot said:


> This looks beautiful on you nails



Thank you so much hotshot!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3270345
> View attachment 3270346
> 
> New polishes ladies


Really don't like that the testers have the names and the retail polishes have a plain no class look to them.


----------



## Fefster

I am loving Tapage, it might be my favourite Chanel red. It has a lovely, glossy, jelly quality to it. Really looks something special.


----------



## Maurie97

Fefster said:


> I am loving Tapage, it might be my favourite Chanel red. It has a lovely, glossy, jelly quality to it. Really looks something special.
> 
> View attachment 3274676


I agree, Tapage is one of my favorite Chanel's. Adding, it looks awesome on you.


----------



## roundandround

Fefster said:


> This is exactly what my nails look like. I am really displeased with this polish. I won't be buying any more of this formula.



Well, I hope the new glossy formula nps are better than this, otherwise I'll pass on chanel nail polishes, except if the color is REALLY TDF lol



Fefster said:


> By the way, a word of caution about Sunset Trip - it does not come off with acetone free polish remover. I have clear gel put on my nails as I find it a nice flat base for my polishes, but ST doesn't come off at all!



Mine went off easily with out acetone and no staining.



TurquoiseDoll said:


> Sunrise Trip is a beautiful color and I won't be giving mine up haha



+1



Fefster said:


> Here is my new Chanel Mediterranee
> It's not the colour I thought it would be but I like it.
> View attachment 3269947



Looks great on you and the Tapage too.



miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3270345
> View attachment 3270346
> 
> New polishes ladies



Odd looking bottles. Nothing's calling me except Shantung, maybe.



Maurie97 said:


> LeVernis Longwear Nail Colour #506 Came'lia
> 
> Love the formula, except for drying time....painted hours before bed and still had slight blanket marks in the morning (with a QD topcoat).I didn't love the brush. Its just not like my favorite Chanel LeVernis brush. Also, the smell was a bit odd...sour if that makes sense.  Opaque in almost 1 coat, saturated and just SO shiny. Played nice with my favorite Revlon QD topcoat.Leveled out nice and looks so very squishy. I did just order another, Shantung and the new basecoat. Don't know about wear time as I just did them last night. Having problems with one nail that I didn't wrap right, but that isn't from wear.  I did get a compliment from my mom on the color and the way they looked. Score!



Looks pretty on you! So we can say the new formula is same as Sunrise Trip? Your experience on this one is very similar to mine when speaking of drying time. I didn't do anything after doing my mani for some hours and marks on almost all fingers appeared. We're speaking of hours lol


----------



## LeVernis Addict

miss miniskirt said:


> The girl from the shop sent me the photo  so I could pick which to buy & have sent to me



I was hoping the actual bottles for sale suddenly had the names on them haha!



Madame Defarge said:


> Had my nails done last evening in new formula Vamp with the new topcoat. I thought the first coat seemed very uneven but by the second coat it was no longer an issue. Manicure dried extremely quickly and is very glossy. My manicurist said she felt no difference with the brushes.



Beautiful [emoji4] Glad to hear positive comments on the new formula. 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Rouge Noir



A gorgeous classic colour. Looks awesome on you [emoji4]



Maurie97 said:


> LeVernis Longwear Nail Colour #506 Came'lia
> 
> 
> 
> Love the formula, except for drying time....painted hours before bed and still had slight blanket marks in the morning (with a QD topcoat).I didn't love the brush. Its just not like my favorite Chanel LeVernis brush. Also, the smell was a bit odd...sour if that makes sense.  Opaque in almost 1 coat, saturated and just SO shiny. Played nice with my favorite Revlon QD topcoat.Leveled out nice and looks so very squishy. I did just order another, Shantung and the new basecoat. Don't know about wear time as I just did them last night. Having problems with one nail that I didn't wrap right, but that isn't from wear.  I did get a compliment from my mom on the color and the way they looked. Score!



Looks beautiful on you [emoji4] I'm hoping it's just a one off that has the issues with drying time. I've NEVER had that problem with the old formula. I will not be impressed if that's the way all the new colours are. 



Fefster said:


> I am loving Tapage, it might be my favourite Chanel red. It has a lovely, glossy, jelly quality to it. Really looks something special.
> 
> View attachment 3274676



Gorgeous! [emoji4]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> A gorgeous classic colour. Looks awesome on you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> ! [emoji4]



Thank you LeVernis Addict!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Fefster said:


> I am loving Tapage, it might be my favourite Chanel red. It has a lovely, glossy, jelly quality to it. Really looks something special.
> 
> View attachment 3274676


very pretty love it


----------



## Maurie97

LeVernis Addict said:


> I was hoping the actual bottles for sale suddenly had the names on them haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful [emoji4] Glad to hear positive comments on the new formula.
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous classic colour. Looks awesome on you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful on you [emoji4] I'm hoping it's just a one off that has the issues with drying time. I've NEVER had that problem with the old formula. I will not be impressed if that's the way all the new colours are.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! [emoji4]


I picked up the base and top coats in hopes of not having further drying issues. *fingers crossed*


----------



## ChristyK

Based on the favorable review on The Beauty Look Book blog, I ordered the Chanel Gel Top Coat. I hope it becomes a replacement for my Rescue Beauty Lounge top coat since I only have one bottle left!


----------



## Maurie97

ChristyK said:


> Based on the favorable review on The Beauty Look Book blog, I ordered the Chanel Gel Top Coat. I hope it becomes a replacement for my Rescue Beauty Lounge top coat since I only have one bottle left!


I returned my new Chanel gel TC. I hated it. Its thick and do not expect to be able to dip the brush back in the bottle and get a spot that was missed. If you can get your nail in one swipe you are good. Its thick and dries pretty fast, so there is no room for error. One swipe will be good though. I will stick with my Revlon QD topcoat for my Chanels.


----------



## Barbora

I decided to stop buying Chanel nail polish At least I'll save some money!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ChristyK said:


> Based on the favorable review on The Beauty Look Book blog, I ordered the Chanel Gel Top Coat. I hope it becomes a replacement for my Rescue Beauty Lounge top coat since I only have one bottle left!



Thanks for the info. [emoji4] I'm off to read the review. 



Maurie97 said:


> I returned my new Chanel gel TC. I hated it. Its thick and do not expect to be able to dip the brush back in the bottle and get a spot that was missed. If you can get your nail in one swipe you are good. Its thick and dries pretty fast, so there is no room for error. One swipe will be good though. I will stick with my Revlon QD topcoat for my Chanels.



It's a shame it didn't work for you. It kinda sounds like Seche Vite in its consistency... Do you know how it compares to that at all?



Barbora said:


> I decided to stop buying Chanel nail polish At least I'll save some money!



Oh no! That's a shame. But very true about saving money. It's certainly not cheap!


----------



## Maurie97

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for the info. [emoji4] I'm off to read the review.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame it didn't work for you. It kinda sounds like Seche Vite in its consistency... Do you know how it compares to that at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! That's a shame. But very true about saving money. It's certainly not cheap!


I wouldn't say AS thick as SV but  still thick. There is no wiggle room. I much prefer the OPI Infinite Shine Gloss TC, you have time to work with it and add to a bald spot maybe. Again, if you have narrow nail beds and can get the Chanel in ONE swipe, I am sure it will be fine. It was super shiny.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Barbora said:


> I decided to stop buying Chanel nail polish At least I'll save some money!



I'm only getting the old formula ones for now. The new polishes aren't very exciting.


----------



## MiaT

I'm new here, for the Chanel polishes.    Hope it's okay to join in.

I was searching for reviews of the new polishes, and never realized tPF had such a thread.  Cheers all.

Okay, I usually wear Pirate 08 and do my nails myself.  Went in yesterday and bought the new Mythique 512, lucky to have nabbed it actually.  (Technically not out yet?)

Mini review.  Put it on this morning.  Over the old Chanel LaBase, where I use two coats actually.  Now I have wide broad nails so I usually need to dip the brush in twice to cover the nail.  

The new formula - too thick.  I had to work really fast to cover the nail without streaks or blotches.  One coat technically would have been enough had I been able to take a little more time.  Two coats, yikes this stuff is thick.  I think I put on a heavy coat as well in trying to get it on fast, and when I tried to smooth out any heavier areas, it made a mess. 

It dries very very fast and so far, no pressure points or marks from having a thick coat on.  (Let's see how it looks in the morning after sleeping on it.)  Although there are noticeable areas if you look closely where one side of the nail has a "thicker" bit of polish than the other.  

I did not buy the new top coat.  I was going to but thought I'll use up the last of my current bottle.  Now I'm wondering if I should race around town all over searching and see if I should stock up on any remaining base, top coat, pirate, and other favourites.  If the new formula all around is as thick and hard to handle as this new bottle of Mythique, I'm worried.  (I think I'd rather go bare-nailed than use anything other than Chanel polish.)

This afternoon, I went back to the store to ask my SA about the formula, who was at lunch.  I didn't want to ask anyone else about the polish, in case they questioned how I got it because the testers aren't even out on display yet.  I'll wait for next week now when I can get back there again.

I took a picture of my nails but the light is not very good, plus I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures.

Oh, and why did they think this was an _improvement_ to NOT leave the name and number on the front of the bottle?

Concerned now...


----------



## Barbora

LeVernis Addict said:


> Oh no! That's a shame. But very true about saving money. It's certainly not cheap!



It made me a little sad but the truth is I haven't been really a fan of the majority of the latest releases anyway. But come to think of it, I don't know if I'll be saving money in the end. I'm still buying Dior and I'm starting to get into both Nars and YSL polishes. Maybe will come back to Chanel once they come out with a truly stunning color!


----------



## Barbora

TurquoiseDoll said:


> I'm only getting the old formula ones for now. The new polishes aren't very exciting.



Me too, I'm now on a mission to get all the colors I've been keeping off purchasing! Hopefully, I'll still be able to find them. Which ones do you want to stock up on?


----------



## jen_sparro

Barbora said:


> I decided to stop buying Chanel nail polish At least I'll save some money!



Unless a really amazing LE colour comes along I will stick to hunting down vintage Chanels. I have no interest in this new formulation/design. I firmly believe Chanel should have stuck with their original design and formula- if it isn't broken why 'fix' it? 

My counter manager was so disappointed when I said I had no interest in collecting these ones, apparently Chanel thought the name on the front was too messy and distracted customers from the colour (uh no?!)...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Maurie97 said:


> I wouldn't say AS thick as SV but  still thick. There is no wiggle room. I much prefer the OPI Infinite Shine Gloss TC, you have time to work with it and add to a bald spot maybe. Again, if you have narrow nail beds and can get the Chanel in ONE swipe, I am sure it will be fine. It was super shiny.



Thank you for replying, your review is very helpful [emoji4] I might hold off on trying the new top coat. I'm interested in trying the new formula polish with my usual base & top coat combo. 



MiaT said:


> I'm new here, for the Chanel polishes.    Hope it's okay to join in.
> 
> I was searching for reviews of the new polishes, and never realized tPF had such a thread.  Cheers all.
> 
> Okay, I usually wear Pirate 08 and do my nails myself.  Went in yesterday and bought the new Mythique 512, lucky to have nabbed it actually.  (Technically not out yet?)
> 
> Mini review.  Put it on this morning.  Over the old Chanel LaBase, where I use two coats actually.  Now I have wide broad nails so I usually need to dip the brush in twice to cover the nail.
> 
> The new formula - too thick.  I had to work really fast to cover the nail without streaks or blotches.  One coat technically would have been enough had I been able to take a little more time.  Two coats, yikes this stuff is thick.  I think I put on a heavy coat as well in trying to get it on fast, and when I tried to smooth out any heavier areas, it made a mess.
> 
> It dries very very fast and so far, no pressure points or marks from having a thick coat on.  (Let's see how it looks in the morning after sleeping on it.)  Although there are noticeable areas if you look closely where one side of the nail has a "thicker" bit of polish than the other.
> 
> I did not buy the new top coat.  I was going to but thought I'll use up the last of my current bottle.  Now I'm wondering if I should race around town all over searching and see if I should stock up on any remaining base, top coat, pirate, and other favourites.  If the new formula all around is as thick and hard to handle as this new bottle of Mythique, I'm worried.  (I think I'd rather go bare-nailed than use anything other than Chanel polish.)
> 
> This afternoon, I went back to the store to ask my SA about the formula, who was at lunch.  I didn't want to ask anyone else about the polish, in case they questioned how I got it because the testers aren't even out on display yet.  I'll wait for next week now when I can get back there again.
> 
> I took a picture of my nails but the light is not very good, plus I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures.
> 
> Oh, and why did they think this was an _improvement_ to NOT leave the name and number on the front of the bottle?
> 
> Concerned now...



Hello & welcome [emoji4] Thanks for the review on the new formula. I'm intrigued to try it. 



Barbora said:


> It made me a little sad but the truth is I haven't been really a fan of the majority of the latest releases anyway. But come to think of it, I don't know if I'll be saving money in the end. I'm still buying Dior and I'm starting to get into both Nars and YSL polishes. Maybe will come back to Chanel once they come out with a truly stunning color!



There's always a brand out there tempting us with some new amazing colour isn't there? I really like Dior & YSL as well. [emoji6]



jen_sparro said:


> Unless a really amazing LE colour comes along I will stick to hunting down vintage Chanels. I have no interest in this new formulation/design. I firmly believe Chanel should have stuck with their original design and formula- if it isn't broken why 'fix' it?
> 
> 
> 
> My counter manager was so disappointed when I said I had no interest in collecting these ones, apparently Chanel thought the name on the front was too messy and distracted customers from the colour (uh no?!)...



Haha! Distract us from the colours? That's funny. I personally am not that easily distracted from polish colours [emoji39]
I think the colours out now are boring. We already have them basically. But I also understand that they need to rebuild the whole lineup of colours, starting with their core colours. The bottle for some reason isn't bothering me as much as it first did. I'm going to pick a couple up & judge the formula for myself. I hope I like it!!


I hope that they do bring out a stunning limited edition colour that makes you lovely ladies fall in love with Chanel all over again. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MiaT

Hello & welcome [emoji4] Thanks for the review on the new formula. I'm intrigued to try it. 


Thank you LeVernisAddict.

I removed all the polish last night and started again this morning.  Nope, however careful I am, knowing now you have to work super fast to get it on, it is a tough go when I have to dip twice to cover the broader nails.  Alas, you can "see" the difference.  One side dries before I can get the other on.  Even to fix a thicker area or swim over a bald spot - nope - won't work.  

Okay - great it dries so fast.  But I'll go speak to my SA this week, see what she can tell me.  Either that or I got a defective beach??  Doubtful but it could have happened. 

Either I get used to the "look" of how I have to paint my nails now, or I pay someone to do it for me.  (I like doing them on my own, and many ask where do I get my nails done and are surprised when I say I do them myself because they look professionally done.)

I'll let Mythique sit on my nails for a week, see how it goes.  See how long it lasts.  (Note, I still have the current or older top coat.)  

I looked at the Chanel makeup website last night and watched their manicure video:

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/the-classic-manicure--140560

They state to put the second coat of colour on before the first has dried.  

I noticed when they applied the brush to the tip area of the nail, it looked like a glob. Okay, maybe not an actual "glob", but you can see the "edge" of the colour or the top coat when applied there.    (Anyone watch the video and notice that?)


----------



## ChristyK

This is two coats of the gel formula Ballerina. I waited 10 minutes between each coat. This pink is still sheer but is more opaque than the older version.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

MiaT said:


> Hello & welcome [emoji4] Thanks for the review on the new formula. I'm intrigued to try it.
> 
> 
> Thank you LeVernisAddict.
> 
> I removed all the polish last night and started again this morning.  Nope, however careful I am, knowing now you have to work super fast to get it on, it is a tough go when I have to dip twice to cover the broader nails.  Alas, you can "see" the difference.  One side dries before I can get the other on.  Even to fix a thicker area or swim over a bald spot - nope - won't work.
> 
> Okay - great it dries so fast.  But I'll go speak to my SA this week, see what she can tell me.  Either that or I got a defective beach??  Doubtful but it could have happened.
> 
> Either I get used to the "look" of how I have to paint my nails now, or I pay someone to do it for me.  (I like doing them on my own, and many ask where do I get my nails done and are surprised when I say I do them myself because they look professionally done.)
> 
> I'll let Mythique sit on my nails for a week, see how it goes.  See how long it lasts.  (Note, I still have the current or older top coat.)
> 
> I looked at the Chanel makeup website last night and watched their manicure video:
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/the-classic-manicure--140560
> 
> They state to put the second coat of colour on before the first has dried.
> 
> I noticed when they applied the brush to the tip area of the nail, it looked like a glob. Okay, maybe not an actual "glob", but you can see the "edge" of the colour or the top coat when applied there.    (Anyone watch the video and notice that?)



Thanks for the link to the video [emoji4]
It was interesting to watch. What a luxurious manicure! Using the Chanel kabuki brush to dust off your nails haha! [emoji1]
I couldn't see any globs or edges in the video like you described, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. 



ChristyK said:


> This is two coats of the gel formula Ballerina. I waited 10 minutes between each coat. This pink is still sheer but is more opaque than the older version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281317



Very pretty [emoji4] I like that they kept it sheer like the original, but that you don't need as many coats. Sounds good!


----------



## MiaT

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for the link to the video [emoji4]
> It was interesting to watch. What a luxurious manicure! Using the Chanel kabuki brush to dust off your nails haha! [emoji1]
> I couldn't see any globs or edges in the video like you described, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty [emoji4] I like that they kept it sheer like the original, but that you don't need as many coats. Sounds good!




Ya the Chanel Kabuki brush was an extravagant touch but interesting to see the manicure.  I think she was using Pirate - it seems brighter than my Pirate....I still have the old formula.

Perhaps "glob" is not the correct word, my apologies.  I noticed when she drew the brush tip over the nail edge, the top coat was heavy on the nail and left a small ridge.  Expected a change when you brush against the direction of the rest of the polish but that seemed an excess of polish and thought it would show up that way.  Wish I could get a screen shot to show here.

One thing I notice when I woke up this morning - despite two rather heavy coats of the new formula - no sheet marks or pressure marks.  Without their new top coat formula on, I wonder how long the new colour will last for me between manicures?


----------



## roundandround

MiaT said:


> Ya the Chanel Kabuki brush was an extravagant touch but interesting to see the manicure.  I think she was using Pirate - it seems brighter than my Pirate....I still have the old formula.
> 
> Perhaps "glob" is not the correct word, my apologies.  I noticed when she drew the brush tip over the nail edge, the top coat was heavy on the nail and left a small ridge.  Expected a change when you brush against the direction of the rest of the polish but that seemed an excess of polish and thought it would show up that way.  Wish I could get a screen shot to show here.
> 
> One thing I notice when I woke up this morning - despite two rather heavy coats of the new formula - no sheet marks or pressure marks.  Without their new top coat formula on, I wonder how long the new colour will last for me between manicures?



lol with the Kabuki brush she used. I think  the TC is thick that's why there's the edging(?) I don't want to see that on my mani.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

MiaT said:


> Ya the Chanel Kabuki brush was an extravagant touch but interesting to see the manicure.  I think she was using Pirate - it seems brighter than my Pirate....I still have the old formula.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps "glob" is not the correct word, my apologies.  I noticed when she drew the brush tip over the nail edge, the top coat was heavy on the nail and left a small ridge.  Expected a change when you brush against the direction of the rest of the polish but that seemed an excess of polish and thought it would show up that way.  Wish I could get a screen shot to show here.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I notice when I woke up this morning - despite two rather heavy coats of the new formula - no sheet marks or pressure marks.  Without their new top coat formula on, I wonder how long the new colour will last for me between manicures?




Good news that it dries well with no sheet marks. [emoji4] That annoys me so much when that happens!! You put all the effort in to do your nails & wake up the next day with them being ruined!

I just watched the video again. I was looking near the cuticle, not the nail tip - oops! Haha! [emoji5]&#65039;
So, I saw what you mean this time. I wouldn't be concerned about it. It looks to me like it would settle down & level out with the rest of the nail as it dries. I've had other top coats do that.


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Pirate contrasting pink shades


----------



## LeVernis Addict

dotty8 said:


> Chanel Pirate contrasting pink shades



Gorgeous!! Very chic. [emoji2]


----------



## feedmycrave

LOL I just watched the movie and all I could think was "is that wrapping the tips?". Seriously, does everyone do a final horizontal swipe after the vertical swipes, after each layer of nail polish? Doesn't that leave a mark on the nail?


----------



## MiaT

dotty8 said:


> Chanel Pirate contrasting pink shades



Very pretty!  Is that the new Pirate formula?  I haven't bought the new one yet, hope it's truly an exact match.


----------



## MiaT

feedmycrave said:


> LOL I just watched the movie and all I could think was "is that wrapping the tips?". Seriously, does everyone do a final horizontal swipe after the vertical swipes, after each layer of nail polish? Doesn't that leave a mark on the nail?



This video was the first time I had seen or heard of such.  I've never done that and when I have tried to complete the ship of the brush just over the edge, (not horizontal, but just moving the brush a little more over, if my nails are long enough that is) it doesn't make the manicure last longer.  Either it doesn't work for me or I was doing it wrong.  Either way, I don't think I'll try the video version.


----------



## MiaT

ChristyK said:


> This is two coats of the gel formula Ballerina. I waited 10 minutes between each coat. This pink is still sheer but is more opaque than the older version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281317



Very nice.  Ballerina is a favourite of mine and I usually wear two coats (of the old version).  Do you think you can get away with a single coat of the new formula if you wanted it to be more sheer?  It looks lovely on you with the two coats.


----------



## ChristyK

MiaT, thanks! The gel formula for Ballerina is very even and I do think you could use a single coat for a more sheer application.


----------



## feedmycrave

MiaT said:


> This video was the first time I had seen or heard of such.  I've never done that and when I have tried to complete the ship of the brush just over the edge, (not horizontal, but just moving the brush a little more over, if my nails are long enough that is) it doesn't make the manicure last longer.  Either it doesn't work for me or I was doing it wrong.  Either way, I don't think I'll try the video version.


Thank you for your input. I sometimes hear other girls talking about it but I never tried it. It is reassuring to know it does nothing for the lasting power of the nail polish. I already take to long to paint them.


----------



## Barbora

jen_sparro said:


> Unless a really amazing LE colour comes along I will stick to hunting down vintage Chanels. I have no interest in this new formulation/design. I firmly believe Chanel should have stuck with their original design and formula- if it isn't broken why 'fix' it?
> 
> My counter manager was so disappointed when I said I had no interest in collecting these ones, apparently Chanel thought the name on the front was too messy and distracted customers from the colour (uh no?!)...



Exactly my thoughts, why 'fix' it if it isn't broken? It's so iconic!

Distracted customers from the color? I think the name on the bottle made everything easier!



LeVernis Addict said:


> There's always a brand out there tempting us with some new amazing colour isn't there? I really like Dior & YSL as well. [emoji6]



And Jin Soon has some great colors as well!


----------



## Fefster

So this is an alternative French manicure using May on the base and Desireo on the tips. The colour has bled a little but you can't see it in real life, only in the photo.


----------



## uhpharm01

Fefster said:


> So this is an alternative French manicure using May on the base and Desireo on the tips. The colour has bled a little but you can't see it in real life, only in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 3283707



Very nice


----------



## Barbora

Fefster said:


> So this is an alternative French manicure using May on the base and Desireo on the tips. The colour has bled a little but you can't see it in real life, only in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 3283707



Great job, very nice!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Barbora said:


> And Jin Soon has some great colors as well!



Thanks for the tip [emoji3] I'll have to check them out!



Fefster said:


> So this is an alternative French manicure using May on the base and Desireo on the tips. The colour has bled a little but you can't see it in real life, only in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283707



That looks awesome!!! [emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## Baghug

New Chanel Le Vernis Longwear Nail Colour. Love the formula, except for Roubachka.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Baghug said:


> New Chanel Le Vernis Longwear Nail Colour. Love the formula, except for Roubachka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285978
> View attachment 3285979



Thanks for the review. [emoji4] I like the pink one, but I'm sure I have one like it already...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I picked up Organdi & Chaine Or. [emoji4]
Chaine Or is limited edition gold. It is the only metallic in the collection so far. Organdi is a nice pinkish neutral cream. 

I tried Organdi last night & I'm very happy with the formula. It applied like a dream! I think I found my new favourite nude colour. [emoji3] 
I have to get used to the thicker formula with the more flexible brush - but it wasn't too bad at all. It's just that I'm used to the older style. 
I used my usual base & top coat & it all worked together nicely. Drying time seemed standard. Maybe a tiny bit faster. 

Hopefully staying power is good. I'll be happy if it's at least as good as the old formula. If it lasts longer, than awesome. But so far - so good! [emoji4]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I don't take very pretty or artistic photos... But here is Organdi with 2 coats & Seche Vite top coat. [emoji4]


----------



## Baghug

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for the review. [emoji4] I like the pink one, but I'm sure I have one like it already...




You're welcome! Yeah the pink one is very nice, but it's quite common. Wish Chanel will have more colors soon. &#128578;


----------



## Leelee786

I purchased Garconne and finally used it. I had 5 full days chip free. With the old formula I would get 6 days. I wonder if the gel top coat would make the difference. 

My procedure is Butter London base coat, two coats of polish and then Chanel Le Top Coat. 

As for bubbling ( with Sunrise trip and Garconne) I let 10 minutes pass between each coat (base and top included) and no longer have bubbling of any kind.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I don't take very pretty or artistic photos... But here is Organdi with 2 coats & Seche Vite top coat. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3286104



The perfect nude for you *LeVernis*!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> The perfect nude for you *LeVernis*!




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Comparison of Rose Cache & Organdi.
Same colour family, but Organdi is noticeably lighter with no shimmer reflect in the bottle.


----------



## MiaT

ChristyK said:


> MiaT, thanks! The gel formula for Ballerina is very even and I do think you could use a single coat for a more sheer application.



Hello again!  I'll have to pick up a bottle of Ballerina.

I did remove Mythique and noticed that a nail had a small split underneath the polish (I have thick nails and they can split in "layers" if I hit them in just the right place...sigh,) anyway I noticed the nail had split but the polish did not!  Never seen that happen before.  There was not even a scratch on the polish.


----------



## taniherd

Tenderly


----------



## LeVernis Addict

taniherd said:


> Tenderly




Very pretty [emoji4]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Two coats of Chaine Or [emoji4]
It's like Gold Fingers, but without the shimmer. Great formula & application especially for a metallic.


----------



## taniherd

LeVernis Addict said:


> Very pretty [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## cwxx

MiaT said:


> Very pretty!  Is that the new Pirate formula?  I haven't bought the new one yet, hope it's truly an exact match.



A bit messy at the cuticles as I was in a rush, old Pirate is on the right 4th finger, new Pirate on the left middle finger (no topcoat on either). Color is a bit lighter in photo than in person, but I'd say they did a pretty good job matching the color. The new Pirate is a bit glossier and formula seems slightly thicker straight out of the bottle, but I wore the new Pirate all last week and didn't noticed substantially longer wear tbh. Could be since I didn't use the topcoat.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Chanel Vertigo


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Vertigo



Love this color! Looks great!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

LeVernis Addict said:


> Two coats of Chaine Or [emoji4]
> It's like Gold Fingers, but without the shimmer. Great formula & application especially for a metallic.
> View attachment 3291952



Thanks for the swatches! I have an Estee Lauder that looks similar. Thanks.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

cwxx said:


> A bit messy at the cuticles as I was in a rush, old Pirate is on the right 4th finger, new Pirate on the left middle finger (no topcoat on either). Color is a bit lighter in photo than in person, but I'd say they did a pretty good job matching the color. The new Pirate is a bit glossier and formula seems slightly thicker straight out of the bottle, but I wore the new Pirate all last week and didn't noticed substantially longer wear tbh. Could be since I didn't use the topcoat.




Thanks for the comparison [emoji4]
They look the same which is great!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Vertigo



Stunning!! [emoji7]


----------



## MiaT

cwxx said:


> A bit messy at the cuticles as I was in a rush, old Pirate is on the right 4th finger, new Pirate on the left middle finger (no topcoat on either). Color is a bit lighter in photo than in person, but I'd say they did a pretty good job matching the color. *The new Pirate is a bit glossier and formula seems slightly thicker straight out of the bottle, but I wore the new Pirate all last week and didn't noticed substantially longer wear tbh.* Could be since I didn't use the topcoat.



Thank you for the comparison of the shades.  I hope to pick up the new formula next week.  

Just applied two coats of Mythique, still getting accustomed to it.  The thicker formula, or it seems that way.  By the time I get through half the bottle, I should be comfortable with applying the new formula.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Love this color! Looks great!





LeVernis Addict said:


> Stunning!! [emoji7]



Thanks much TurquoiseDoll & LeVernis Addict!


----------



## Fefster

Picked up Rouge Noir and tried it out. I found the formula just not up to usual Chanel standards. It was gloopy and took three coats and rather a long time to get right today. Now it's on, it's pretty classy but on the whole I am 50% love Chanel, 50% loathe.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Fefster said:


> Picked up Rouge Noir and tried it out. I found the formula just not up to usual Chanel standards. It was gloopy and took three coats and rather a long time to get right today. Now it's on, it's pretty classy but on the whole I am 50% love Chanel, 50% loathe.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294247




It looks pretty on you [emoji4]
That's odd. My Rouge Noir is 2 coats & not gloopy at all. &#129300;


----------



## Fefster

LeVernis Addict said:


> It looks pretty on you [emoji4]
> That's odd. My Rouge Noir is 2 coats & not gloopy at all. &#129300;



Thanks, but I got the dreaded sheet marks this morning. I think I need another go because I really like this colour, it's really fab.


----------



## cwxx

MiaT said:


> Thank you for the comparison of the shades.  I hope to pick up the new formula next week.
> 
> Just applied two coats of Mythique, still getting accustomed to it.  The thicker formula, or it seems that way.  By the time I get through half the bottle, I should be comfortable with applying the new formula.



Ooh, would love to see a Mythique swatch ! I have so many reds already but hey, there's always room for one more  I'm revising my opinion about the new formula - had to do some unexpected garage cleanup which meant carrying a lot of bulky heavy things. The finger with the old formula chipped right away but the new formula is still almost perfect! This makes me want to pick up the new topcoat...


----------



## MiaT

cwxx said:


> Ooh, would love to see a Mythique swatch ! I have so many reds already but hey, there's always room for one more  I'm revising my opinion about the new formula - had to do some unexpected garage cleanup which meant carrying a lot of bulky heavy things. The finger with the old formula chipped right away but the new formula is still almost perfect! This makes me want to pick up the new topcoat...



Well that is certainly a plus.  I too found the new formula to be industrial strength.  Now I will try to attach a photo of when I first got Mythique about two weeks ago.  It dries so fast, but almost too fast as I don't have the time to fix mistakes or fill in thinner spots.  I put it on for the third time this weekend and noticed a few bubbles, probably from my haste and putting on a thicker coat.  I'll get used to the new formula and that aspect, but so far the positives outweigh the negatives.

I want to try the new top coat as well, hope it too is industrial strength!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

MiaT said:


> Well that is certainly a plus.  I too found the new formula to be industrial strength.  Now I will try to attach a photo of when I first got Mythique about two weeks ago.  It dries so fast, but almost too fast as I don't have the time to fix mistakes or fill in thinner spots.  I put it on for the third time this weekend and noticed a few bubbles, probably from my haste and putting on a thicker coat.  I'll get used to the new formula and that aspect, but so far the positives outweigh the negatives.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try the new top coat as well, hope it too is industrial strength!




Mythique looks great on you! [emoji4] 
I look forward to hearing reviews of the top coat. I'm using Seche Vite & the new formula seems to be working well with it. But I'm curious about the new one too.


----------



## cwxx

MiaT said:


> Well that is certainly a plus.  I too found the new formula to be industrial strength.  Now I will try to attach a photo of when I first got Mythique about two weeks ago.  It dries so fast, but almost too fast as I don't have the time to fix mistakes or fill in thinner spots.  I put it on for the third time this weekend and noticed a few bubbles, probably from my haste and putting on a thicker coat.  I'll get used to the new formula and that aspect, but so far the positives outweigh the negatives.
> 
> I want to try the new top coat as well, hope it too is industrial strength!



Nice! I may pop by neimans this weekend...


----------



## sally.m

Fefster said:


> Picked up Rouge Noir and tried it out. I found the formula just not up to usual Chanel standards. It was gloopy and took three coats and rather a long time to get right today. Now it's on, it's pretty classy but on the whole I am 50% love Chanel, 50% loathe.
> 
> View attachment 3294247



Sorry you didnt love the application but the colour is great. 

I love your Tiffany charm bracelet. Was that from a store or did you have lots of hearts added to one chain? Its very pretty


----------



## Fefster

sally.m said:


> Sorry you didnt love the application but the colour is great.
> 
> I love your Tiffany charm bracelet. Was that from a store or did you have lots of hearts added to one chain? Its very pretty



Thanks, it is this one http://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/bracelets/return-to-tiffany-multi-heart-tag-bracelet-35236147


----------



## MiaT

LeVernis Addict said:


> Mythique looks great on you! [emoji4]
> I look forward to hearing reviews of the top coat. I'm using Seche Vite & the new formula seems to be working well with it. But I'm curious about the new one too.



Thank you LeVernis Addict.
Now I hope to get there tomorrow and get the top coat.  If it's "industrial strength" as I found the new polish to be, I'll be thrilled!


----------



## MiaT

LeVernis Addict said:


> Mythique looks great on you! [emoji4]
> I look forward to hearing reviews of the top coat. I'm using Seche Vite & the new formula seems to be working well with it. But I'm curious about the new one too.





sally.m said:


> Sorry you didnt love the application but the colour is great.
> 
> I love your Tiffany charm bracelet. Was that from a store or did you have lots of hearts added to one chain? Its very pretty



Very nice manicure.  I appreciate how it also looks good near the cuticle line.  And a very pretty bracelet on you too.


----------



## RAINDANCE

MiaT said:


> Well that is certainly a plus.  I too found the new formula to be industrial strength.  Now I will try to attach a photo of when I first got Mythique about two weeks ago.  It dries so fast, but almost too fast as I don't have the time to fix mistakes or fill in thinner spots.  I put it on for the third time this weekend and noticed a few bubbles, probably from my haste and putting on a thicker coat.  I'll get used to the new formula and that aspect, but so far the positives outweigh the negatives.
> 
> I want to try the new top coat as well, hope it too is industrial strength!



This looks great !


----------



## RAINDANCE

I was out shopping earlier today and strayed by my local Chanel to ask if we had a UK release date yet for the polishes. Not actual confirmed date but SA said 6 weeks so end April ? Have left a list with her of polishes to be put aside for me when they are in.

We had chance to have a quick look through the book and Mariniere is showing as coming to the UK  but we could only see Rouge Noir, no Vamp. [I believe the US website has both of these]


----------



## MiaT

RAINDANCE said:


> This looks great !



Thank you Raindance.

I am now a convert of the new top coat.  It really lasts.  I read the directions and it stated to put on a thick coat.  Hum?  It dried fast, no bubbles despite the quick coat.  I've had it on almost a week and no chipping.  

I did buy the new formula for Pirate and that's what I've been wearing this past week.  I think it is ever so slightly thinner than my new bottle of Mythique.  Okay, the new Pirate is thicker but it could be the colour itself or my still being new to the change.


----------



## Mumotons

I've tried the new top coat too and I am really impressed ! Usually my nails take a day or too and the colours chip, but this has really lasted well


----------



## LeVernis Addict

RAINDANCE said:


> I was out shopping earlier today and strayed by my local Chanel to ask if we had a UK release date yet for the polishes. Not actual confirmed date but SA said 6 weeks so end April ? Have left a list with her of polishes to be put aside for me when they are in.
> 
> 
> 
> We had chance to have a quick look through the book and Mariniere is showing as coming to the UK  but we could only see Rouge Noir, no Vamp. [I believe the US website has both of these]




Australia is receiving the same as the UK. No Vamp for us either, just Rouge Noir. I guess they're keeping it in line with how it was previously in the US. 
We will also be getting Mariniere. But it is delayed from the rest. We've had the new formula for some weeks, but Mariniere was not in stock in the country at launch. I believe from reading online that it was also missing from the US release.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Loving the upcoming Summer nail colours!
Especially Emeraude & Canotier (which reminds me of Diwali which I love). Can't wait!! [emoji7]

http://chicprofile.com/chanel-dans-la-lumiere-de-lete-summer-2016-collection#more-105341


----------



## LeVernis Addict

This looks gorgeous!! Apparently it is an Asia exclusive. Google images tells me it is the old formula, because it has the old style sticker on the front of the bottle. Might have to track this one down... [emoji6]

http://mobile.chanel.com/en_SG/frag...coat-clarte-brightening-top-coat-p159691.html

http://m.blog.naver.com/annakhs/220614137964


----------



## feedmycrave

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDnchR7hRzY/?taken-by=cocokais Why aren`t all the bottles like this....


----------



## chahevu

feedmycrave said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDnchR7hRzY/?taken-by=cocokais Why aren`t all the bottles like this....



That's Tester


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Finally got my hands on Mariniere. [emoji4]
It's a beautiful navy blue cream in the bottle. Good formula. But it comes out a lot darker once applied with 2 coats. Looks black with a hint of blue. 
I wish it stayed more blue like in the bottle. But it's still lovely.


----------



## taniherd

Essie Flowerista with China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## roundandround

LeVernis Addict said:


> Finally got my hands on Mariniere. [emoji4]
> It's a beautiful navy blue cream in the bottle. Good formula. But it comes out a lot darker once applied with 2 coats. Looks black with a hint of blue.
> I wish it stayed more blue like in the bottle. But it's still lovely.



ITA, swatched it yesterday and like you I was hoping it's more blue than black on two coats. Also swatched Garconne and it's pretty but will pass on this collection. The formula is awesome unlike Sunrise Trip.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

roundandround said:


> ITA, swatched it yesterday and like you I was hoping it's more blue than black on two coats. Also swatched Garconne and it's pretty but will pass on this collection. The formula is awesome unlike Sunrise Trip.




It's a completely different formula to Sunrise Trip. It's confusing that they did that - realise a LE formula, right before launching their new permanent formula. I didn't have a problem with Sunrise Trip (other than staining my nails!) but I completely agree that this formula is way better than that one. 

I'm really happy with the shades I've tried so far. I think the formula is improved & it definitely lasts longer & dries faster, which is awesome!
It kinda reminds me of the Dior gel polish formula somehow. 

I'm looking forward to more exciting & interesting colours to come as they continue to add to the range.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Wonderful review & comparison of some colours in the new formula [emoji4]

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/03/chanel-le-vernis-longwear-nail-colours.html


----------



## QKay

LeVernis Addict said:


> Wonderful review & comparison of some colours in the new formula [emoji4]
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/03/chanel-le-vernis-longwear-nail-colours.html


Nice!  Thanks for posting.  I am getting more and more tempted to try the new...


----------



## uhpharm01

taniherd said:


> Essie Flowerista with China Glaze Fairy Dust



Very pretty


----------



## taniherd

uhpharm01 said:


> Very pretty





Thank you Uhpharm01!  Just realized I posted this pic in the wrong thread.  Was suppose to be in what nail polish are you wearing thread.  LoL!  Oopsie!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel charivari


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel provocation


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel charivari







WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel provocation




Both look gorgeous on you!! [emoji7]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> Both look gorgeous on you!! [emoji7]



Thank you LeVernis Addict!


----------



## muigee

this formula is Amazing!


----------



## muigee

this formula is Amazing!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

muigee said:


> this formula is Amazing!



This red looks amazing on you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Blue Rebel


----------



## chowlover2

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Blue Rebel




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## uhpharm01

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Blue Rebel



Nice dark blue color


----------



## QKay

muigee said:


> this formula is Amazing!


It's beautiful-- which color is it?


----------



## muigee

QKay said:


> It's beautiful-- which color is it?




Chanel pirate


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Good morning, ladies! Can someone tell me the name of the light pink shade? TIA 


Pic taken from Chanel's IG
The words were cutoff in the pic but it looks like the colors were used in a tribute to Claude Viallat.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you!


 


uhpharm01 said:


> Nice dark blue color


 
Thanks you both!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Blue Rebel



Gorgeous!! [emoji7] both the colour on you & the photo. 



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Good morning, ladies! Can someone tell me the name of the light pink shade? TIA
> View attachment 3332210
> 
> Pic taken from Chanel's IG
> The words were cutoff in the pic but it looks like the colors were used in a tribute to Claude Viallat.



I'm not sure... But if it's from the colours that they currently have it could be Organdi. If these are new colours coming I'd love to find out too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LeVernis Addict said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji7] both the colour on you & the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure... But if it's from the colours that they currently have it could be Organdi. If these are new colours coming I'd love to find out too!




If I find something out I will post it here.


----------



## feedmycrave

https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/dimension=368x10000:format=jpg/path/s98c43c4ac1a65c5f/image/if89477da0e4e942c/version/1461340875/swatch-chanel-cavali%C3%A8re-526.jpgimage.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/dimension=368x10000:format=jpg/path/s98c43c4ac1a65c5f/image/ibf06e696803d2d99/version/1460486867/swatch-chanel-%C3%A9meraude-536.jpg


https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...on/1461340875/swatch-chanel-cavalière-526.jpg
blog lacktraviata
Found these pics in a blog. I think the colours are a bit too much...I know it is summer but they are borderline tacky yet they remind me of my flamboyant aunt?!
 Have you seen these, what do you think?


----------



## kaleida

Chanel Azure - not exactly "on my nails" - it's on a pendant that I made   With clear resin on top to make it waterproof, permanent, durable.  So pretty.  I love this color and I'm so sad it is discontinued.

*Chanel Azure*


----------



## LeVernis Addict

kaleida said:


> Chanel Azure - not exactly "on my nails" - it's on a pendant that I made   With clear resin on top to make it waterproof, permanent, durable.  So pretty.  I love this color and I'm so sad it is discontinued.
> 
> *Chanel Azure*




Oh my!!!! That's AMAZING!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
It looks like water swirling in a necklace pendant! You are very talented, it is beautiful. [emoji2]
I agree, Azure is one of my all time favorites too.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jimmyshoogirl said:


> If I find something out I will post it here.


Thank you [emoji4]



feedmycrave said:


> https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...ion/1460486867/swatch-chanel-émeraude-536.jpg
> 
> 
> https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...on/1461340875/swatch-chanel-cavalière-526.jpg
> blog lacktraviata
> Found these pics in a blog. I think the colours are a bit too much...I know it is summer but they are borderline tacky yet they remind me of my flamboyant aunt?!
> Have you seen these, what do you think?



Brown is not my favourite colour usually. So, I'm not surprised that I'm not that excited about this one. I can't get you link to work to see the others... Not sure why.


----------



## jen_sparro

feedmycrave said:


> https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/dimension=368x10000:format=jpg/path/s98c43c4ac1a65c5f/image/if89477da0e4e942c/version/1461340875/swatch-chanel-cavali%C3%A8re-526.jpgimage.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/dimension=368x10000:format=jpg/path/s98c43c4ac1a65c5f/image/ibf06e696803d2d99/version/1460486867/swatch-chanel-%C3%A9meraude-536.jpg
> 
> 
> https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...on/1461340875/swatch-chanel-cavalière-526.jpg
> blog lacktraviata
> Found these pics in a blog. I think the colours are a bit too much...I know it is summer but they are borderline tacky yet they remind me of my flamboyant aunt?!
> Have you seen these, what do you think?



I have to say, the green is very pretty (more of a winter colour for me), but I get what you mean, there is something very 80s/90s about them. They may be a bit tamer looking on shorter nails?


----------



## kaleida

LeVernis Addict said:


> Oh my!!!! That's AMAZING!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> It looks like water swirling in a necklace pendant! You are very talented, it is beautiful. [emoji2]
> I agree, Azure is one of my all time favorites too.



Thanks  I love it too! I am sad I used up 1/5 of the bottle with botched attempts before I got a perfect pendant out of my efforts...I wish I had gotten all of the resin mistakes out of my system with a color I didn't like as much! &#128546;


----------



## feedmycrave

jen_sparro said:


> I have to say, the green is very pretty (more of a winter colour for me), but I get what you mean, there is something very 80s/90s about them. They may be a bit tamer looking on shorter nails?


 
I don't know how to repply to severeal people, sorry!
Jen you nailed it, perfect description! Short nails make such a difference, so I will try it.


I usually don't like brown like LeVernis Addict, so I will probably stick to the green one.


It is so weird but I feel so underwelmed with nail polish, I have too many and I don't want similar colours... Chanel needs a new "Peter Philips" yet Dior isn't doing it for me lately...


Are you guys still getting the new colours?


----------



## feedmycrave

kaleida said:


> Thanks  I love it too! I am sad I used up 1/5 of the bottle with botched attempts before I got a perfect pendant out of my efforts...I wish I had gotten all of the resin mistakes out of my system with a color I didn't like as much! &#128546;


 
This is a great idea, beautiful, I love that colour!
 LOL if I were half as talented as you I would make a picture frame with a strip of nail polish, 100 strips... ah maybe when I stop being so lazy!


----------



## kaleida

feedmycrave said:


> It is so weird but I feel so underwelmed with nail polish, I have too many and I don't want similar colours... Chanel needs a new "Peter Philips" yet Dior isn't doing it for me lately...
> 
> 
> Are you guys still getting the new colours?



I took a quick peek at Chanel's current choices and yeah...I don't even have a big stash but I feel like I'm already well covered in the red/pink/nude/navy department so nothing made me feel like I had to have it.  



feedmycrave said:


> This is a great idea, beautiful, I love that colour!
> LOL if I were half as talented as you I would make a picture frame with a strip of nail polish, 100 strips... ah maybe when I stop being so lazy!



Thank you!  Oh gosh that would be so pretty!   Like a huge wall art with many polishes.


----------



## kaleida

Well, my plans to wear my Chanel Azure pendant to my sister's wedding were foiled, because someone bought it from my Etsy shop less than a week after I listed it.  I didn't expect it to go that fast!  One last picture before I mail it to a new home...goodbye pretty necklace.  I miss it already


----------



## jen_sparro

feedmycrave said:


> Jen you nailed it, perfect description! Short nails make such a difference, so I will try it.
> 
> It is so weird but I feel so underwelmed with nail polish, I have too many and I don't want similar colours... Chanel needs a new "Peter Philips" yet Dior isn't doing it for me lately...
> 
> 
> Are you guys still getting the new colours?



I'm definitely going to get the green, I have yet to buy any of the new formula... I don't do well with change  and still hate the new 'look' of the bottles. I think I will still stick to hunting vintages TBH. 

What about you?


----------



## RAINDANCE

Polishes are finally out in the UK !

I've picked up Pirate and Particuliere today which are the colours I don't have in the old formula and brought back some swatches on tape to compare to existing colours before I commit to any others.  TBH none of the others really stole my heart. I was disappointed with both greys and the blue. I thought Mariniere was very similar to Blue Rebel although I was expecting it to be like Blue Satin so reserving judgement on that for now. 

All 3 Chanel counters in my home town have already sold out of the new top coat so I hope to locate that on line this weekend and try it on my existing polishes.

Double checked my name is down for Emeraude tho ! This is the one I'm most excited about. Due in here in the UK 25th-ish May I was told.


----------



## RAINDANCE

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel Blue Rebel



This is stunning


----------



## RAINDANCE

kaleida said:


> Well, my plans to wear my Chanel Azure pendant to my sister's wedding were foiled, because someone bought it from my Etsy shop less than a week after I listed it.  I didn't expect it to go that fast!  One last picture before I mail it to a new home...goodbye pretty necklace.  I miss it already



Beautiful. Hope you locate a replacement bottle !


----------



## feedmycrave

jen_sparro said:


> I'm definitely going to get the green, I have yet to buy any of the new formula... I don't do well with change  and still hate the new 'look' of the bottles. I think I will still stick to hunting vintages TBH.
> 
> What about you?


 I haven't bought anything in the new bottles yet. I hoped one of them would be similar to khaki vert, so I will probably cave and get it. It is a shame no one is posting swatches with old colours, because I really hate repeating colours. The new bottles annoy me too much to buy the same colour.
 I wish I could find old colours but not even evilbay seems helpful........


----------



## Baghug

Currently have this on my nails. It's Chanel's new Le Vernis in Shantung. Love the color, more of a blue-toned red. Did a review here http://reviewsandotherstuff.com/new-chanel-le-vernis-longwear-nail-colour/


----------



## chowlover2

Baghug said:


> View attachment 3343858
> 
> 
> Currently have this on my nails. It's Chanel's new Le Vernis in Shantung. Love the color, more of a blue-toned red. Did a review here http://reviewsandotherstuff.com/new-chanel-le-vernis-longwear-nail-colour/



I think you review is spot on! I am currently wearing Mythique with the new top coat. Love the new formula and the topcoat is great. Will see about wear next. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jen_sparro

feedmycrave said:


> I haven't bought anything in the new bottles yet. I hoped one of them would be similar to khaki vert, so I will probably cave and get it. It is a shame no one is posting swatches with old colours, because I really hate repeating colours. The new bottles annoy me too much to buy the same colour.
> I wish I could find old colours but not even evilbay seems helpful........



Which oldies are you after? I'll keep an eye out for them 
I am still working my way through my untrieds but haven't loaded my photos onto my computer yet. I post those photos in the Chanel reference thread on this forum if you're interested (I do it more for my reference LOL!).


----------



## LeVernis Addict

kaleida said:


> Well, my plans to wear my Chanel Azure pendant to my sister's wedding were foiled, because someone bought it from my Etsy shop less than a week after I listed it.  I didn't expect it to go that fast!  One last picture before I mail it to a new home...goodbye pretty necklace.  I miss it already



Hopefully off to a new owner that appreciates the special colour [emoji4] I'm not surprised it sold quickly. It's so pretty [emoji7]



jen_sparro said:


> I'm definitely going to get the green, I have yet to buy any of the new formula... I don't do well with change  and still hate the new 'look' of the bottles. I think I will still stick to hunting vintages TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?



I somehow knew that this green would bring you around to trying the new formula [emoji6]
I hope you love it as much as I do. I don't have many - only picked up Organdi & Chaine Or due to having colours too similar to the rest of the launch. But I LOVE the formula. I've gone back & worn them again (which is saying a lot) just because they dry so fast & go on so pigmented. Quick easy manicure. Can't wait for more special colours like the new green!!



Baghug said:


> View attachment 3343858
> 
> 
> Currently have this on my nails. It's Chanel's new Le Vernis in Shantung. Love the color, more of a blue-toned red. Did a review here http://reviewsandotherstuff.com/new-chanel-le-vernis-longwear-nail-colour/



Absolutely beautiful on you!!



jen_sparro said:


> Which oldies are you after? I'll keep an eye out for them
> 
> I am still working my way through my untrieds but haven't loaded my photos onto my computer yet. I post those photos in the Chanel reference thread on this forum if you're interested (I do it more for my reference LOL!).



Oh! I'll have to go find this thread!!


----------



## Maurie97

feedmycrave said:


> I haven't bought anything in the new bottles yet. I hoped one of them would be similar to khaki vert, so I will probably cave and get it. It is a shame no one is posting swatches with old colours, because I really hate repeating colours. The new bottles annoy me too much to buy the same colour.
> I wish I could find old colours but not even evilbay seems helpful........


Mythique is 99% exact to Accessoire. I returned it because of that. Camelia is gorgeous and currently my only from the new formula. I also returned the top coat as its just too thick for me to work with. I do not care for these gel TC''s from any brand though, so that's just me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## _debi_

Maurie97 said:


> Mythique is 99% exact to Accessoire. I returned it because of that. Camelia is gorgeous and currently my only from the new formula. I also returned the top coat as its just too thick for me to work with. I do not care for these gel TC''s from any brand though, so that's just me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Totally agree, I'm also not a fan of the thick gel top coats. For me I can't imagine any top coat being better than Essie's Good to Go, it's amazing, and not expensive.


----------



## Maurie97

_debi_ said:


> Totally agree, I'm also not a fan of the thick gel top coats. For me I can't imagine any top coat being better than Essie's Good to Go, it's amazing, and not expensive.


Try Revlon's QD topcoat. I guarantee you will love it. I always have like 2 bottles on back up. Not thick, but does the job and works perfect with all polishes. I have many (too many) Chanel's and the Revlon TC works perfect for all of them. Essie GtG was a favorite of mine too but just got goopy for me before 1/2 bottle mark. I should try it again. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

Mythique with new Topcoat. Love it and the topcoat is fast I've used.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

chowlover2 said:


> Mythique with new Topcoat. Love it and the topcoat is fast I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344438



Mythique looks beautiful on you [emoji4]
I've yet to try the top coat, but it sounds great! I'll wait for my current one to finish & try that one I think.


----------



## chowlover2

Baghug said:


> That's gorgeous!





Baghug said:


> Thanks! Mythique looks good on you! That will be my next color [emoji140]&#127995;[emoji140]&#127995;[emoji140]&#127995;[emoji3]





LeVernis Addict said:


> Mythique looks beautiful on you [emoji4]
> I've yet to try the top coat, but it sounds great! I'll wait for my current one to finish & try that one I think.



Thank you ladies, I love it!


----------



## taniherd

Singuliere with SpaRitual matte top coat 

Flash & no flash


----------



## ncch

I'm looking for a pretty red nail polish but chanel has so many reds!  I've tried reds before and some look great and its a small difference in shade but some look bad with my skin tone!  kind of on the pale side.

can anyone recommend some reds i should start with?  i think i like shantung and rouge fatale in pictures so far.  i want to try a few different reds while I'm at the chanel counter and compare all at once.


----------



## chowlover2

ncch said:


> I'm looking for a pretty red nail polish but chanel has so many reds!  I've tried reds before and some look great and its a small difference in shade but some look bad with my skin tone!  kind of on the pale side.
> 
> can anyone recommend some reds i should start with?  i think i like shantung and rouge fatale in pictures so far.  i want to try a few different reds while I'm at the chanel counter and compare all at once.



It's all going to depend on your skin tone. Try several and see. Blue reds look best on me, but many look better with orange or yellow reds.


----------



## feedmycrave

jen_sparro said:


> Which oldies are you after? I'll keep an eye out for them
> I am still working my way through my untrieds but haven't loaded my photos onto my computer yet. I post those photos in the Chanel reference thread on this forum if you're interested (I do it more for my reference LOL!).


 Good idea, I`ll look through that thread, thank you for posting in there!


 Oddly, I`m looking for colours that I used to think weren`t special enough like Diwali, Cosmic and kaleidoscope... LOL The famous ones I can live without but these are really eating me up. Chanel regret is the worst.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

ncch said:


> I'm looking for a pretty red nail polish but chanel has so many reds!  I've tried reds before and some look great and its a small difference in shade but some look bad with my skin tone!  kind of on the pale side.
> 
> can anyone recommend some reds i should start with?  i think i like shantung and rouge fatale in pictures so far.  i want to try a few different reds while I'm at the chanel counter and compare all at once.


Pirate is the best overall red. Try it!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

feedmycrave said:


> Good idea, I`ll look through that thread, thank you for posting in there!
> 
> 
> Oddly, I`m looking for colours that I used to think weren`t special enough like Diwali, Cosmic and kaleidoscope... LOL The famous ones I can live without but these are really eating me up. Chanel regret is the worst.
> Thank you for your help!



Kaleidoscope isn't that great on the nail but Diwali is fabulous! Definitely get that one!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Off to a long weekend with my husband to the Cote d'Azure wearing #681 Fortissimo.

Beautiful weather warrants a beautiful sparkly blue - I love how quickly this dries!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

taniherd said:


> Singuliere with SpaRitual matte top coat
> 
> Flash & no flash



Very pretty! [emoji4]



Chanelpolish said:


> Off to a long weekend with my husband to the Cote d'Azure wearing #681 Fortissimo.
> 
> Beautiful weather warrants a beautiful sparkly blue - I love how quickly this dries!



Beautiful! [emoji4] Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## RAINDANCE

Chanelpolish said:


> Off to a long weekend with my husband to the Cote d'Azure wearing #681 Fortissimo.
> 
> Beautiful weather warrants a beautiful sparkly blue - I love how quickly this dries!



Gorgeous, one of the best blues !
Have a lovely time.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Malice #637


----------



## feedmycrave

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Kaleidoscope isn't that great on the nail but Diwali is fabulous! Definitely get that one!


 Thanks for the tip! I heard it was just like the gold in the Dior croc effect duo and skiped it!


----------



## chowlover2

WillstarveforLV said:


> Malice #637



My fav Chanel red! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Ryna

My precious


----------



## _debi_

Ryna said:


> My precious
> View attachment 3349965




Gorgeous, can't wait to get this one. And great manicure, it's perfect!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ryna said:


> My precious
> View attachment 3349965




Gorgeous green!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Ryna said:


> My precious
> View attachment 3349965



Gorgeous!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji7] both the colour on you & the photo.


 


RAINDANCE said:


> This is stunning


 


chowlover2 said:


> My fav Chanel red! Looks gorgeous on you!


 
Thank-you everyone!!!


----------



## Librarychickie

Ryna said:


> My precious
> View attachment 3349965


It's gorgeous! Please tell me it doesn't stain!!


----------



## chowlover2

Nordstrom has the 5 new polishes on their website, will not ship til May 27th.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Malice #637



Looks beautiful on you. [emoji4]



Ryna said:


> My precious
> View attachment 3349965



Oh wow!!! That's gorgeous!! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## sydney529

All colors of reformulated polish including Rouge Noir as well as Gel Coat and Base coat available on chanel.com.   I must say the new formula and the Gel Coat are fantastic.   Well over a week without a chip or edge wear !!!


----------



## Barbora

I know I swore I wouldn't buy the new line, but I must say I fell in love with the emerald and brown drool-worthy colors from the summer collection!! Come to mama.


----------



## Havanese 28

The Summer Collection colors are all beautiful!  Where I shop, the emerald and gold are already sold out.  I love the bright organge ( quite similar to Holiday, old formula, from about 5 years ago).  The brown is a beautiful color and different.  I bought a Blue ( Mariner) and it'll be fabulous with much of my Summer wardrobe.  Next, I plan to get the new orange and probably the new brown as well.  Chanel polishes are hands down my favorites!


----------



## chowlover2

I got Notification my new summer polishes have shipped from Nordstrom!


----------



## joannz

My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

joannz said:


> My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)



Looks so beautiful


----------



## chowlover2

joannz said:


> My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)




So pretty and I love the glitter!


----------



## dotty8

joannz said:


> My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)



I got this one too, it's nice


----------



## LeVernis Addict

joannz said:


> My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)



Looks beautiful on you [emoji4]



Havanese 28 said:


> The Summer Collection colors are all beautiful!  Where I shop, the emerald and gold are already sold out.  I love the bright organge ( quite similar to Holiday, old formula, from about 5 years ago).  The brown is a beautiful color and different.  I bought a Blue ( Mariner) and it'll be fabulous with much of my Summer wardrobe.  Next, I plan to get the new orange and probably the new brown as well.  Chanel polishes are hands down my favorites!




I can't wait to get my hands on the green, gold & brown too!! I think all but the brown one Cavaliere are permanent which is awesome.


----------



## kaleida

I used Chanel Azure nail polish to make another silver necklace, and copper earrings. I love how these turned out. I feel like they are even better than my first one, because this time I did a concave resin layer underneath the polish layer, and I feel like that really looks nice with the metallic finish...it makes it more like a deep pool 


yay pretty things! 

Are there any metallic Chanel polishes available currently that are as flashy as Azure was?  I will be so sad when this bottle runs out. But it would be nice if I can order another Chanel polish now that's just as good


----------



## kaleida

joannz said:


> My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)



this is a really nice color on you, so natural!


----------



## mharri20

Oh man, discovered a new thread! I don't have too many Chanel polishes, but I do splurge on them sometimes. I admit, I LOVE the new formula. I stuck to my usual base coat (orly bonder) and topcoat (seche vite) and it lasts so long. I got Monochrome and love the color!




Here are a couple of my other polishes that I've got pics of:

Kaleidoscope (got this on Poshmark for $12)



Cosmic (got the email when they released it and hubby told me I don't need it...3 weeks later I went to buy it anyways and it was sold out. Thankfully he surprised me for Christmas lol)



Classic black pearl


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Oh man, discovered a new thread! I don't have too many Chanel polishes, but I do splurge on them sometimes. I admit, I LOVE the new formula. I stuck to my usual base coat (orly bonder) and topcoat (seche vite) and it lasts so long. I got Monochrome and love the color!
> 
> View attachment 3358811
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of my other polishes that I've got pics of:
> 
> Kaleidoscope (got this on Poshmark for $12)
> View attachment 3358813
> 
> 
> Cosmic (got the email when they released it and hubby told me I don't need it...3 weeks later I went to buy it anyways and it was sold out. Thankfully he surprised me for Christmas lol)
> View attachment 3358814
> 
> 
> Classic black pearl
> View attachment 3358815



Gorgeous!


----------



## QKay

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Beautiful polishes, manicures, and photos!


----------



## QKay

QKay said:


> Beautiful polishes, manicures, and photos!


(Oops, this comment was meant in response to mharri20's post...)


----------



## mharri20

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





QKay said:


> Beautiful polishes, manicures, and photos!



Thanks ladies! I am surprised at how much I love the new formula. I think I'll eventually get more colors when I see one I have to have.


----------



## urbis

joannz said:


> My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)



Beautiful manicure!!!


----------



## urbis

I love how you styled your pics.
Monochrome is My fave too


----------



## LeVernis Addict

kaleida said:


> I used Chanel Azure nail polish to make another silver necklace, and copper earrings. I love how these turned out. I feel like they are even better than my first one, because this time I did a concave resin layer underneath the polish layer, and I feel like that really looks nice with the metallic finish...it makes it more like a deep pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay pretty things!
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any metallic Chanel polishes available currently that are as flashy as Azure was?  I will be so sad when this bottle runs out. But it would be nice if I can order another Chanel polish now that's just as good



So beautiful!!!! Love them. 
Unfortunately no other new colours come close to the beautiful metallic that is Azure. At least none that I can think of. 



mharri20 said:


> Oh man, discovered a new thread! I don't have too many Chanel polishes, but I do splurge on them sometimes. I admit, I LOVE the new formula. I stuck to my usual base coat (orly bonder) and topcoat (seche vite) and it lasts so long. I got Monochrome and love the color!
> 
> View attachment 3358811
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of my other polishes that I've got pics of:
> 
> Kaleidoscope (got this on Poshmark for $12)
> View attachment 3358813
> 
> 
> Cosmic (got the email when they released it and hubby told me I don't need it...3 weeks later I went to buy it anyways and it was sold out. Thankfully he surprised me for Christmas lol)
> View attachment 3358814
> 
> 
> Classic black pearl
> View attachment 3358815




Such gorgeous photos!! They are stunning. All look beautiful on you! [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

sydney529 said:


> All colors of reformulated polish including Rouge Noir as well as Gel Coat and Base coat available on chanel.com.   I must say the new formula and the Gel Coat are fantastic.   Well over a week without a chip or edge wear !!!



That's great


----------



## feedmycrave

Everyone is raving about the new top coat, but when I tried it in store (over the Dior dots) it dragged the colour on the nail, although I was careful to wait until it dried. Did anyone have the same problem?


----------



## mharri20

urbis said:


> I love how you styled your pics.
> Monochrome is My fave too



It's such a great color, isn't it?! Thank you  



LeVernis Addict said:


> Such gorgeous photos!! They are stunning. All look beautiful on you! [emoji7]



Thank you! Nail pictures are some of my favorite to take for Instagram (that's where all these came from haha - I'm addicted).


----------



## mharri20

feedmycrave said:


> Everyone is raving about the new top coat, but when I tried it in store (over the Dior dots) it dragged the colour on the nail, although I was careful to wait until it dried. Did anyone have the same problem?



I haven't tried the new gel coat. I've heard mixed things, so I stuck with my regular Seche Vite topcoat and the polish still stays on forever.


----------



## feedmycrave

mharri20 said:


> I haven't tried the new gel coat. I've heard mixed things, so I stuck with my regular Seche Vite topcoat and the polish still stays on forever.


 Thank you for your input!


----------



## kaleida

feedmycrave said:


> Everyone is raving about the new top coat, but when I tried it in store (over the Dior dots) it dragged the colour on the nail, although I was careful to wait until it dried. Did anyone have the same problem?



I haven't tried Chanel's top coat yet but Dior abricot top coat (which I love) does the same exact thing on me.  So there's one top coat ruled out if you don't want the dragging.  I do love the Dior top coat though and I usually give my last layer of color extra drying time to avoid dragging, because I love it so much.  If I'm doing something really really sheer where dragging would be extra obvious then sometimes I put a layer of Zoya Armor top coat (which never ever drags on me but it's not very shiny and dries slow) and then a layer of my favorite top coat on top which dries fast and stays shiny and the extra layer makes it not drag.


----------



## feedmycrave

kaleida said:


> I haven't tried Chanel's top coat yet but Dior abricot top coat (which I love) does the same exact thing on me.  So there's one top coat ruled out if you don't want the dragging.  I do love the Dior top coat though and I usually give my last layer of color extra drying time to avoid dragging, because I love it so much.  If I'm doing something really really sheer where dragging would be extra obvious then sometimes I put a layer of Zoya Armor top coat (which never ever drags on me but it's not very shiny and dries slow) and then a layer of my favorite top coat on top which dries fast and stays shiny and the extra layer makes it not drag.


 Thank you!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

feedmycrave said:


> Thank you for your input!




Same here. Haven't tried the new one. I've stuck with Seche Vite. I had no dragging issues over my Dior dots with that. [emoji6]


----------



## miss miniskirt

Does the Dior top coat or Dior gel top coat go over the Dior dots ok? 
 Haven't got the new chanel top coat using old one over new nail polish seems ok unsure if I want new gel one i have both Dior top coat & Dior gel top coat


----------



## RAINDANCE

I really dislike the new top coat brush - way to thick for me - but I am very impressed with its performance. I just got 11 days before tip wear on my toes over Holiday !


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Chanel Accessoire


----------



## ElisaAnna

joannz said:


> My favorite color out of all the new formula, Organdi. (with a touch of glitter)



I love Organdi!  Perfect everyday color


----------



## LeVernis Addict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Accessoire




Beautiful on you [emoji4]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful on you [emoji4]



Thank you LeVernis!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

LOVING the summer colours!! [emoji7]
Especially Emeraude, I've gotten so many compliments wearing it too. I also really like the bronze brown Cavaliere. It's beautiful on toes.


----------



## Havanese 28

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Chanel Accessoire


I love Accessorie.  I've been wearing it for years, kind of like a " signature shade" , and always a first choice when I don't know what to wear.  It's a great color all year round and it goes with everything.  It's beautiful on you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LeVernis Addict said:


> LOVING the summer colours!! [emoji7]
> Especially Emeraude, I've gotten so many compliments wearing it too. I also really like the bronze brown Cavaliere. It's beautiful on toes.


 
I must say both the Emeraude and the Cavliere have me very tempted....


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Havanese 28 said:


> I love Accessorie.  I've been wearing it for years, kind of like a " signature shade" , and always a first choice when I don't know what to wear.  It's a great color all year round and it goes with everything.  It's beautiful on you!


 
Thank you Havanese! It is a great colour - I thought it would be too vampy for spring but it worked out well as you can see plenty of colour!


----------



## Romeos

I've got Turban, this is my first since the new formula and it lasted 7 days on my nail with only a small chip on one of my nails. I used the same base and top coat as usual (not chanel). I am very impressed, normally I have to add another thin layer after 4 days.


----------



## Leelee786

edithw said:


> I've got Turban, this is my first since the new formula and it lasted 7 days on my nail with only a small chip on one of my nails. I used the same base and top coat as usual (not chanel). I am very impressed, normally I have to add another thin layer after 4 days.




Do you have any swatches? I've been trying to find some pics of this color before I buy it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Leelee786 said:


> Do you have any swatches? I've been trying to find some pics of this color before I buy it.



https://caramelfrappe.wordpress.com/2016/05/21/chanel-turban-524/

Here's a swatch


----------



## misstrine85

I've missed this thread [emoji4] 

My latest two manis: Émeraude and Starlet &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> I've missed this thread [emoji4]
> 
> My latest two manis: Émeraude and Starlet &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3375940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375941




Gorgeous!


----------



## mharri20

misstrine85 said:


> I've missed this thread [emoji4]
> 
> My latest two manis: Émeraude and Starlet &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3375940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375941



This green is stunning!


----------



## misstrine85

One of my untrieds. Abricot Gloss


----------



## QKay

misstrine85 said:


> One of my untrieds. Abricot Gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379757


Super pretty.


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> One of my untrieds. Abricot Gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379757



Perfect for summer!


----------



## trigirl

I have tried out 3 colors with the new formula and have to say that I love it! Applies great and dries so fast. Will be a huge bonus if the topcoat doesn't dry out my nails like most QD topcoats do. The first two colors I used I did get tip wear quickly like I always do but Camelia has been great. Just a small amount of tip wear ( I wash a lot of dishes by hand). 

I used to post a lot here back in the day but haven't been painting my nails much at all since they dry out and peel while using quick dry topcoats. I will be SO excited if my nails stay healthy. I could see myself purging my entire collection of old polishes if this works out. I just need better colors to be released. Most of them do not work for my skin tone.

Here is my latest: Camelia


----------



## chynxi_a

I haven't been on here in a very long time. My updated chanel collection. Ran out of space  My fiance thinks i'm nuts for having a big collection. Been collecting since 2004


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Whoa!


----------



## sally.m

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHANEL-Le...027189?hash=item2369fcbfb5:g:prwAAOSwQaJXRGI5

£15 BIN if anyone is interested


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> I've missed this thread [emoji4]
> 
> My latest two manis: Émeraude and Starlet &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3375940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375941


Both beautiful [emoji4]



misstrine85 said:


> One of my untrieds. Abricot Gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379757


Lovely colour [emoji4]



trigirl said:


> I have tried out 3 colors with the new formula and have to say that I love it! Applies great and dries so fast. Will be a huge bonus if the topcoat doesn't dry out my nails like most QD topcoats do. The first two colors I used I did get tip wear quickly like I always do but Camelia has been great. Just a small amount of tip wear ( I wash a lot of dishes by hand).
> 
> I used to post a lot here back in the day but haven't been painting my nails much at all since they dry out and peel while using quick dry topcoats. I will be SO excited if my nails stay healthy. I could see myself purging my entire collection of old polishes if this works out. I just need better colors to be released. Most of them do not work for my skin tone.
> 
> Here is my latest: Camelia


I love the new formula too! I'm also looking forward to seeing what colours they release. 
Camelia looks beautiful on you [emoji4]




chynxi_a said:


> I haven't been on here in a very long time. My updated chanel collection. Ran out of space  My fiance thinks i'm nuts for having a big collection. Been collecting since 2004
> 
> View attachment 3384409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384411


Amazing collection!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Love the pics & looking at other people's nail treasure. Welcome back! [emoji4]


----------



## mharri20

chynxi_a said:


> I haven't been on here in a very long time. My updated chanel collection. Ran out of space  My fiance thinks i'm nuts for having a big collection. Been collecting since 2004



WOW!!!! You have a seriously amazing collection...I'm in love!


----------



## bearydown

Hi has anyone seen the Fall 2016 colors?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chynxi_a said:


> I haven't been on here in a very long time. My updated chanel collection. Ran out of space  My fiance thinks i'm nuts for having a big collection. Been collecting since 2004
> 
> View attachment 3384409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384411



Great collection 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## LeVernis Addict

bearydown said:


> Hi has anyone seen the Fall 2016 colors?



I've seen this...

http://chicprofile.com/chanel-le-rouge-no-1-collection-fall-2016#more-107249


----------



## bearydown

LeVernis Addict said:


> I've seen this...
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/chanel-le-rouge-no-1-collection-fall-2016#more-107249


Looks like more Red for the fall.  I was hoping for something like Charivari i or Tenderly.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Samantha S

chynxi_a said:


> I haven't been on here in a very long time. My updated chanel collection. Ran out of space  My fiance thinks i'm nuts for having a big collection. Been collecting since 2004
> 
> View attachment 3384409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384411


Amazing collection. You had so many colors to choose from. Which one you reach out more often?


----------



## coconutsboston

chynxi_a said:


> I haven't been on here in a very long time. My updated chanel collection. Ran out of space  My fiance thinks i'm nuts for having a big collection. Been collecting since 2004
> 
> View attachment 3384409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384411


Holy collection!


----------



## RAINDANCE

Fall 2016 collection Le Rouge out in the UK 5th August
 2 red  polishes
530 Rouge Radical - This is Nail Gloss like Sunrise Trip
528 Rouge Puissant Le Vernis longwear

There are also 3 other polishes on the horizon - i have only seen pictures on here https://www.instagram.com/kofeeman/
so no more details ...
544 Hyperose Glass - pink
540 Liquid Mirror - silver
538 Gris Obscur - deep grey


----------



## _debi_

RAINDANCE said:


> Fall 2016 collection Le Rouge out in the UK 5th August
> 2 red  polishes
> 530 Rouge Radical - This is Nail Gloss like Sunrise Trip
> 528 Rouge Puissant Le Vernis longwear
> 
> There are also 3 other polishes on the horizon - i have only seen pictures on here https://www.instagram.com/kofeeman/
> so no more details ...
> 544 Hyperose Glass - pink
> 540 Liquid Mirror - silver
> 538 Gris Obscur - deep grey



whoaaaaaaaa that red gloss is AMAZING!! can't wait!!


----------



## saira1214

Ooohhh, Silver!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

RAINDANCE said:


> Fall 2016 collection Le Rouge out in the UK 5th August
> 2 red  polishes
> 530 Rouge Radical - This is Nail Gloss like Sunrise Trip
> 528 Rouge Puissant Le Vernis longwear
> 
> There are also 3 other polishes on the horizon - i have only seen pictures on here https://www.instagram.com/kofeeman/
> so no more details ...
> 544 Hyperose Glass - pink
> 540 Liquid Mirror - silver
> 538 Gris Obscur - deep grey



Looking forward to all of these!! [emoji7] Except for Rouge Puissant. It's so similar to so many reds!


----------



## RAINDANCE

LeVernis Addict said:


> Looking forward to all of these!! [emoji7] Except for Rouge Puissant. It's so similar to so many reds!


Yes, I agree ! I haven't really give that one much attention. I'm not big on pure reds anyway so I think, unless I fall in love IRL, I will give this Rouge Puisssant a miss and stick with the reds I already have with the gel top coat for longer wear time.
Really excited about the gloss. I often use an old polish 91 Glaze Clarte as a top coat on Rose Cache so I'm interested to see if this  formula would allow that.

Wearing Camelia this week - new last week.and absolutely love it . Also I think the formulation is not as thick as some of the other new polishes which I personally prefer. 
Last week I wore Emeraude as its finally summer here and in the heat it was really thick to apply. I was so excited about this one and TBH am disappointed. I am still in love with last summer collection.


----------



## RAINDANCE

chynxi_a said:


> I haven't been on here in a very long time. My updated chanel collection. Ran out of space  My fiance thinks i'm nuts for having a big collection. Been collecting since 2004
> 
> View attachment 3384409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384411



Awesome collection !


----------



## Librarychickie

Here are two coats of Rouge Radical. It's definitely not a transparent polish! A third coat would have made it opaque.

edited to add -- It does not have any sparkles in it.  Apparently, I didn't get my last polish completely off.


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> Here are two coats of Rouge Radical. It's definitely not a transparent polish! A third coat would have made it opaque.
> 
> edited to add -- It does not have any sparkles in it.  Apparently, I didn't get my last polish completely off.
> 
> View attachment 3422684


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Librarychickie said:


> Here are two coats of Rouge Radical. It's definitely not a transparent polish! A third coat would have made it opaque.
> 
> edited to add -- It does not have any sparkles in it.  Apparently, I didn't get my last polish completely off.
> 
> View attachment 3422684



Gorgeous!!! Looks beautiful on you [emoji4]
I just picked this one up & I love it. It's got an orange shift under certain light. [emoji7]
I really like the 'gloss' formula [emoji5]


----------



## cat_shmer

This is Rouge Radical on my nails. Definitely looks more orange than red, but I like the gloss formula a lot [emoji178]

Super excited for Hyperose Glass !! It looks almost like another gloss formula


----------



## LeVernis Addict

cat_shmer said:


> View attachment 3427158
> 
> 
> This is Rouge Radical on my nails. Definitely looks more orange than red, but I like the gloss formula a lot [emoji178]
> 
> Super excited for Hyperose Glass !! It looks almost like another gloss formula



Looks beautiful on you [emoji4]
Yep, I'm looking forward to Hyperose too! I agree that it's another gloss. [emoji6]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Love this 'gloss' formula. It's so long lasting & it remains shiny even 8 days later!!! I only have slight tip wear. Amazing. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## QKay

LeVernis Addict said:


> Love this 'gloss' formula. It's so long lasting & it remains shiny even 8 days later!!! I only have slight tip wear. Amazing. [emoji7][emoji7]


Do you use it by itself or with a base and topcoat?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

QKay said:


> Do you use it by itself or with a base and topcoat?



I still use a base & top coat. Though it's so shiny it looks like it doesn't need it. I just like to seal the colour in by habit. [emoji4]
The same top coat ends up dull eventually on the other polishes, but the gloss formula just stays glossy! [emoji2]


----------



## misstrine85

Just got Rouge Radical today. Can't wait to put it on in a few hours. I will go back to work tomorrow after my 3 week summerholiday, so my nails will be on point [emoji1]


----------



## misstrine85

What is Hyperose? [emoji1]


----------



## misstrine85

Just put on Rouge Radical and WOW!!! It'a absolutely stunning! It reminds me of Heatwave. Will take a picture tomorrow [emoji173]️


----------



## Kalos

rouge radical layered over a Sasatinnie nude colour


----------



## misstrine85

Rouge Radical [emoji173]️


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> What is Hyperose? [emoji1]


Hyperose Glass is another gloss formula polish, like Rouge Radical. But this one is pink [emoji7]


----------



## misstrine85

LeVernis Addict said:


> Hyperose Glass is another gloss formula polish, like Rouge Radical. But this one is pink [emoji7]



That sounds amazing! When is it coming out? 

I'm really loving Rouge Radical. Wearing it for the 4th day and not the slightest chip or tipwear!


----------



## sally.m

Hey girls, 

Wearing a vintage rouge peche today, i do love this red. Anyone know what year it was from? 
I Can't see anything in Google but i do remember many moons ago someone posted a list if channels with collection/year. Can anyone help?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> That sounds amazing! When is it coming out?
> 
> I'm really loving Rouge Radical. Wearing it for the 4th day and not the slightest chip or tipwear!



I also find the gloss formula to be the longest lasting polish I've ever tried! I found the same with Sunrise Trip [emoji6]

I'm not 100% certain, but I think it's going to be part of the Holiday Collection this year. [emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

LeVernis Addict said:


> I also find the gloss formula to be the longest lasting polish I've ever tried! I found the same with Sunrise Trip [emoji6]
> 
> I'm not 100% certain, but I think it's going to be part of the Holiday Collection this year. [emoji4]



It lasted 7 days before chipping. The same with Sunrise Trip. I'm really looking forward to the new one.


----------



## Maurie97

@misstrine85 much visible nail line?

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlueLoula

Always about chanel !! Today rose fusion de chanel


----------



## misstrine85

Maurie97 said:


> @misstrine85 much visible nail line?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



I tried it it on nubs, but no


----------



## Maurie97

Yea I cancelled the order. I have VERY white nails and short beds...which means white right away. Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JDV

Maurie97 said:


> Yea I cancelled the order. I have VERY white nails and short beds...which means white right away. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



I was wondering about that too, but all the blog pics I see look fine.  Kalos upthread doesn't look like I can see any VNL*... I just got a bottle and plan to use it for my next mani.  I'll report back.  For science.

*Edit: Ahhh heck, I just now see she mentions it was layered.  Oh well, I'll report back anyway.  =p


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Just picked up Gris Obscur. It basically is black on the nails. It has a very fine multi colour shimmer in it visible in the sun. I'm wondering if it's similar to the original US version of Black Satin?... I don't have it to compare.


----------



## QKay

Three new polishes have appeared on the US Chanel website...


----------



## saira1214

Any Swatches of liquid silver vs. silver or intemporal?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

saira1214 said:


> Any Swatches of liquid silver vs. silver or intemporal?



I'm interested in that too! [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## sally.m

Jade is on Ebay UK if anyone if feeling flush........
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Le...414566?hash=item237166bfe6:g:JcoAAOSwbsBXoKfd


----------



## LeVernis Addict

sally.m said:


> Jade is on Ebay UK if anyone if feeling flush........
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Le...414566?hash=item237166bfe6:g:JcoAAOSwbsBXoKfd



Haha! It says "Open to sensible offers". When is that amount of money for a polish ever sensible? [emoji38]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Just picked up Gris Obscur. It basically is black on the nails. It has a very fine multi colour shimmer in it visible in the sun. I'm wondering if it's similar to the original US version of Black Satin?... I don't have it to compare.



I have the US edition of Black Satin, and I'd say it is a denser black, if that makes sense? Gris Obscur reminds me of a cross between Inframetal and Orage...
I've skipped it... I plan on getting Hyperrose Glass or whatever it's called. I've been a bit disappointed so far in the new releases, nothing has quite caught my eye.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I have the US edition of Black Satin, and I'd say it is a denser black, if that makes sense? Gris Obscur reminds me of a cross between Inframetal and Orage...
> I've skipped it... I plan on getting Hyperrose Glass or whatever it's called. I've been a bit disappointed so far in the new releases, nothing has quite caught my eye.



Thanks Jen!! [emoji4] 
I probably should have left it to be honest... It really is just another black. But I couldn't help myself haha! [emoji16]
I'm also looking forward to Hyperrose Glass as well as Pink Rubber & Liquid Mirror, but I'm not sure if we're getting those ones here. 
My favourite of the new formula has to be Emeraude. It was unique to my collection. But I can see that they are still mostly just filling up the basic colour range with releases so far.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks Jen!! [emoji4]
> I probably should have left it to be honest... It really is just another black. But I couldn't help myself haha! [emoji16]
> I'm also looking forward to Hyperrose Glass as well as Pink Rubber & Liquid Mirror, but I'm not sure if we're getting those ones here.
> My favourite of the new formula has to be Emeraude. It was unique to my collection. But I can see that they are still mostly just filling up the basic colour range with releases so far.



Ah well, we all know Chanel regret is expensive, so better safe than sorry! 
I did get Emeraude, and I totally agree, it is beautiful and wore like iron for me (7+ days)... guess we'll have to see how it continues down the line.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Ah well, we all know Chanel regret is expensive, so better safe than sorry!
> I did get Emeraude, and I totally agree, it is beautiful and wore like iron for me (7+ days)... guess we'll have to see how it continues down the line.



Yes! Fingers crossed the new creative director IS creative.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rose Fusion


----------



## LeVernis Addict

LeVernis Addict said:


> Hyperose Glass is another gloss formula polish, like Rouge Radical. But this one is pink [emoji7]



So... I was wrong. 
Hyperrose Glass is not the 'gloss formula' polish I had read it was. I think the word Glass got confused with Gloss. 
It still looks like a unique finish & a beautiful colour. It's just not the gloss formula unfortunately.


----------



## misstrine85

LeVernis Addict said:


> So... I was wrong.
> Hyperrose Glass is not the 'gloss formula' polish I had read it was. I think the word Glass got confused with Gloss.
> It still looks like a unique finish & a beautiful colour. It's just not the gloss formula unfortunately.



Isaw swatches somewhere. Still looks pretty though. I will wear it on nubs when I get it [emoji1]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Isaw swatches somewhere. Still looks pretty though. I will wear it on nubs when I get it [emoji1]



It does look pretty, doesn't it? I'm going to get this one as well. I'm looking forward to it. 
Pink Rubber looks intriguing. As does Liquid Mirror, though that one isn't as unique I think.


----------



## misstrine85

What are everyone wearing on their nails right now? 

I going through a hard time both at work and personally, so my creativity for choosing colors aren't at it's best. Some of you who have known me for years know that I like experimenting with different polish "strategies" ie only reds for december, only Chanel i 2011 (is it THAT many years since?!) and so on. So I decided - to keep things simple in one area of my life - to wear the most classic Chanel color for all of november: Rouge Noir. It goes with all my clothes and always looks appropriate and classy. I just re-did my nails for the 2nd time last night and it is such a pleasure.


----------



## LaBoheme

from last week, Rouge Fatal 487


----------



## misstrine85

LaBoheme said:


> from last week, Rouge Fatal 487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516944



That's beautiful on you. Very pretty nails!


----------



## LaBoheme

misstrine85 said:


> That's beautiful on you. Very pretty nails!


Thanks so much! I'm trying to get into nail polish again. I probably won't grow them out for now(I have a 2 yr. old) but I can at least have fun with color. The Pinterest swatchers really caught my eye!


----------



## misstrine85

LaBoheme said:


> Thanks so much! I'm trying to get into nail polish again. I probably won't grow them out for now(I have a 2 yr. old) but I can at least have fun with color. The Pinterest swatchers really caught my eye!



My nails are the same lenght, so I don't think you need to grow them longer [emoji1]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> What are everyone wearing on their nails right now?
> 
> I going through a hard time both at work and personally, so my creativity for choosing colors aren't at it's best. Some of you who have known me for years know that I like experimenting with different polish "strategies" ie only reds for december, only Chanel i 2011 (is it THAT many years since?!) and so on. So I decided - to keep things simple in one area of my life - to wear the most classic Chanel color for all of november: Rouge Noir. It goes with all my clothes and always looks appropriate and classy. I just re-did my nails for the 2nd time last night and it is such a pleasure.



Wow!! I can't believe it's been that long since the all Chanel stage! [emoji15] The years have flown by. 
Rouge Noir is an excellent choice for a classic [emoji2]
I'm wearing a modern classic at the moment - Particuliar [emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

LeVernis Addict said:


> Wow!! I can't believe it's been that long since the all Chanel stage! [emoji15] The years have flown by.
> Rouge Noir is an excellent choice for a classic [emoji2]
> I'm wearing a modern classic at the moment - Particuliar [emoji4]



It's crazy, right? I miss times when there was much more life in this thread. Hope to get it started again 

Ah Particuliere, such a classic


----------



## dotty8

Does anybody own the new Chanel Pink rubber?  I like the colour, but I'm not sure about the velvet finish


----------



## Romeos

misstrine85 said:


> What are everyone wearing on their nails right now?
> 
> I going through a hard time both at work and personally, so my creativity for choosing colors aren't at it's best. Some of you who have known me for years know that I like experimenting with different polish "strategies" ie only reds for december, only Chanel i 2011 (is it THAT many years since?!) and so on. So I decided - to keep things simple in one area of my life - to wear the most classic Chanel color for all of november: Rouge Noir. It goes with all my clothes and always looks appropriate and classy. I just re-did my nails for the 2nd time last night and it is such a pleasure.



I am wearing my very first chanel nail polish - Vendetta. It is not my fav  and  since that first purchase in 2010 I realised I am not into dark colours at all. Even so, I do wear it every now and again as it reminds me of the start. The start of my Chanel nail polish journey and my career that I enjoy. I don't have very many but only wear chanel.


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> What are everyone wearing on their nails right now?
> I going through a hard time both at work and personally, so my creativity for choosing colors aren't at it's best. Some of you who have known me for years know that I like experimenting with different polish "strategies" ie only reds for december, only Chanel i 2011 (is it THAT many years since?!) and so on. So I decided - to keep things simple in one area of my life - to wear the most classic Chanel color for all of november: Rouge Noir. It goes with all my clothes and always looks appropriate and classy. I just re-did my nails for the 2nd time last night and it is such a pleasure.



I'm sorry to hear you haven't been having a great time recently Trine  I hope things improve for you. It's nice to go back to basics sometimes.
I've been pretty uninspired lately myself, my nails have not been in good shape and painting them is too much of a bother... so my nails are bare right now.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> It's crazy, right? I miss times when there was much more life in this thread. Hope to get it started again
> 
> Ah Particuliere, such a classic



I hope so too! It's way to quiet here these days. [emoji53]



dotty8 said:


> Does anybody own the new Chanel Pink rubber?  I like the colour, but I'm not sure about the velvet finish



I do. I love it!! It's such a modern twist on a chic classic colour. Great formula too. 
I highly recommend it! If for some reason you decide you don't like it matte - just add top coat [emoji6]


----------



## JDV

LeVernis Addict said:


> I hope so too! It's way to quiet here these days. [emoji53]



It has!  But is it me or (aside from the initial reformulated collection) is Chanel simply releasing less polish???  I feel like we'd be drooling over new upcoming colors by now.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

JDV said:


> It has!  But is it me or (aside from the initial reformulated collection) is Chanel simply releasing less polish???  I feel like we'd be drooling over new upcoming colors by now.



I feel like there's only slightly less. I think the issue is they are more of the same.

I spied a black top coat that's limited edition & coming out in their spring collection. Looks awesome! If anyone remembers Dior's Rock Coat, it's kinda like that. 
But, it's being released with a beige & I think there's a red. Boring! We've seen these a thousand times!
I really enjoyed their latest releases Liquid Mirror, Hyperrose Glass & Pink Rubber. They were interesting textures & finishes [emoji4]


----------



## QKay

Three new colors on the US Chanel website...


----------



## y_yvon

May i know Chanel Nail Polish is 5-free? TIA


----------



## joseybird

What's the consensus (if any) on the new formula v the old one?


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> What's the consensus (if any) on the new formula v the old one?


I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## dotty8

LeVernis Addict said:


> I do. I love it!! It's such a modern twist on a chic classic colour. Great formula too.
> I highly recommend it! If for some reason you decide you don't like it matte - just add top coat [emoji6]



Tnx, I got it  The colour and the texture are really pretty, but the wear was terrible  Actually, last time when I applied only one coat, it was rather ok, but yesterday I applied two coats and the polish chipped off in large patches by afternoon  Strange, I'll give it another try soon..


----------



## LeVernis Addict

joseybird said:


> What's the consensus (if any) on the new formula v the old one?





uhpharm01 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing!



I really like the new formula. It's faster drying & longer lasting. In the cream finishes it's more opaque. It reminds me of Dior's formula. 
I actually prefer the new formula to the old. However... it is a lot thicker & I find that the brush isn't as stiff as the original brushes. I have trouble applying the new formula because of it. It's not the formula, it's the brush. I feel I can be more precise with the older formula polishes. 
Having said all that though, it could just be that I need more practice with it. [emoji51]



dotty8 said:


> Tnx, I got it  The colour and the texture are really pretty, but the wear was terrible  Actually, last time when I applied only one coat, it was rather ok, but yesterday I applied two coats and the polish chipped off in large patches by afternoon  Strange, I'll give it another try soon..


Oh no! I can't remember how many coats I used. But I definitely didn't have that happen! I find mattes never last as long due to the lack of top coat. But it shouldn't do that. I hope that it works out for you. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

LeVernis Addict said:


> I really like the new formula. It's faster drying & longer lasting. In the cream finishes it's more opaque. It reminds me of Dior's formula.
> I actually prefer the new formula to the old. However... it is a lot thicker & I find that the brush isn't as stiff as the original brushes. I have trouble applying the new formula because of it. It's not the formula, it's the brush. I feel I can be more precise with the older formula polishes.
> Having said all that though, it could just be that I need more practice with it. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Oh no! I can't remember how many coats I used. But I definitely didn't have that happen! I find mattes never last as long due to the lack of top coat. But it shouldn't do that. I hope that it works out for you. [emoji4]


I might need to buy a bottle. Thank you for information.


----------



## jen_sparro

y_yvon said:


> May i know Chanel Nail Polish is 5-free? TIA



Yes they are!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Happy New Year everybody!!! I hope 2017 is good to you all [emoji2][emoji322]


----------



## RAINDANCE

Best wishes to all the Chanel polish ladies for 2017.

2016 was  a mixed bag for me with some surprise hits and but some disappointments and quite a few that I passed on.
I waited for the new formula to pick up Particuliere and Ballerina and love them and also Camellia and Mythique were hits.
However I was disappointed with Emeraude which I had been very excited about beforehand. 
I liked Sunrise Trip [UK release January 2016] but both later glosses were a pass as were the all other Autumn/Winter polishes except Liquid Silver.
...  So, all in all not, so expensive a year as some previous years !
I an hoping for some more unusual colours in 2017 and am missing some of the iridescence and complexity of some old formula colours but still hanging in there with Chanel and may be a little more discerning on acquiring similar colours to my existing collection in the future.

I'm going to try to post a link to Marytushuk instagram - not sure I can post the actual pictures.
*https://www.instagram.com/marytushik/?hl=enas *
She has some early shots of the 2017 polishes in the pipeline. I can't translate the comments tho !

Here you go ...
_"androgyne, upcoming rouge coco gloss collection - a new paradoxal ?"_
https://www.instagram.com/p/BO4-0wFAcxq/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en

This looks intersting - a light blue somehwre in between Coco Blue and Azure ?
On my want list, for sure !
https://www.instagram.com/p/BO16vOTgpyB/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOref_yAs3-/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en

And a red 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BO1-mR8gTE2/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en

If any one has any more actual information would be great to know ?


----------



## chowlover2

RAINDANCE said:


> Best wishes to all the Chanel polish ladies for 2017.
> 
> 2016 was  a mixed bag for me with some surprise hits and but some disappointments and quite a few that I passed on.
> I waited for the new formula to pick up Particuliere and Ballerina and love them and also Camellia and Mythique were hits.
> However I was disappointed with Emeraude which I had been very excited about beforehand.
> I liked Sunrise Trip [UK release January 2016] but both later glosses were a pass as were the all other Autumn/Winter polishes except Liquid Silver.
> ...  So, all in all not, so expensive a year as some previous years !
> I an hoping for some more unusual colours in 2017 and am missing some of the iridescence and complexity of some old formula colours but still hanging in there with Chanel and may be a little more discerning on acquiring similar colours to my existing collection in the future.
> 
> I'm going to try to post a link to Marytushuk instagram - not sure I can post the actual pictures.
> *https://www.instagram.com/marytushik/?hl=enas *
> She has some early shots of the 2017 polishes in the pipeline. I can't translate the comments tho !
> 
> Here you go ...
> _"androgyne, upcoming rouge coco gloss collection - a new paradoxal ?"_
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO4-0wFAcxq/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> This looks intersting - a light blue somehwre in between Coco Blue and Azure ?
> On my want list, for sure !
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO16vOTgpyB/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOref_yAs3-/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> And a red
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO1-mR8gTE2/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> If any one has any more actual information would be great to know ?


Thanks for posting! Androgyne is right up my alley!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

RAINDANCE said:


> Best wishes to all the Chanel polish ladies for 2017.
> 
> 2016 was  a mixed bag for me with some surprise hits and but some disappointments and quite a few that I passed on.
> I waited for the new formula to pick up Particuliere and Ballerina and love them and also Camellia and Mythique were hits.
> However I was disappointed with Emeraude which I had been very excited about beforehand.
> I liked Sunrise Trip [UK release January 2016] but both later glosses were a pass as were the all other Autumn/Winter polishes except Liquid Silver.
> ...  So, all in all not, so expensive a year as some previous years !
> I an hoping for some more unusual colours in 2017 and am missing some of the iridescence and complexity of some old formula colours but still hanging in there with Chanel and may be a little more discerning on acquiring similar colours to my existing collection in the future.
> 
> I'm going to try to post a link to Marytushuk instagram - not sure I can post the actual pictures.
> *https://www.instagram.com/marytushik/?hl=enas *
> She has some early shots of the 2017 polishes in the pipeline. I can't translate the comments tho !
> 
> Here you go ...
> _"androgyne, upcoming rouge coco gloss collection - a new paradoxal ?"_
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO4-0wFAcxq/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> This looks intersting - a light blue somehwre in between Coco Blue and Azure ?
> On my want list, for sure !
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO16vOTgpyB/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOref_yAs3-/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> And a red
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO1-mR8gTE2/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> If any one has any more actual information would be great to know ?



Thank you so much for posting this!!!! [emoji2]
Yay! Finally some colours to get excited about!!
I love the look of them all except for the red one. Though, it looks the slightest bit neon / coral, so may be a bit more unique then I'm expecting.


----------



## misstrine85

RAINDANCE said:


> Best wishes to all the Chanel polish ladies for 2017.
> 
> 2016 was  a mixed bag for me with some surprise hits and but some disappointments and quite a few that I passed on.
> I waited for the new formula to pick up Particuliere and Ballerina and love them and also Camellia and Mythique were hits.
> However I was disappointed with Emeraude which I had been very excited about beforehand.
> I liked Sunrise Trip [UK release January 2016] but both later glosses were a pass as were the all other Autumn/Winter polishes except Liquid Silver.
> ...  So, all in all not, so expensive a year as some previous years !
> I an hoping for some more unusual colours in 2017 and am missing some of the iridescence and complexity of some old formula colours but still hanging in there with Chanel and may be a little more discerning on acquiring similar colours to my existing collection in the future.
> 
> I'm going to try to post a link to Marytushuk instagram - not sure I can post the actual pictures.
> *https://www.instagram.com/marytushik/?hl=enas *
> She has some early shots of the 2017 polishes in the pipeline. I can't translate the comments tho !
> 
> Here you go ...
> _"androgyne, upcoming rouge coco gloss collection - a new paradoxal ?"_
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO4-0wFAcxq/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> This looks intersting - a light blue somehwre in between Coco Blue and Azure ?
> On my want list, for sure !
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO16vOTgpyB/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOref_yAs3-/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> And a red
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO1-mR8gTE2/?taken-by=marytushik&hl=en
> 
> If any one has any more actual information would be great to know ?



Those polishes looks like something made for me - so happy! 

And that eyeshadow palette: perfect for green eyes! 

Can't wait!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I picked up the new shades Bleu Pastel & Resplendissant. I'm in love with them both [emoji7] Especially Bleu Pastel!!

Here's a pic of Bleu Pastel in case anyone was wondering how it compares to other light blues [emoji4]

L to R; Coco Blue, Mint Candy Apple, Bleuette, Bleu Pastel, Riva


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Here's a comparison pic for Resplendissant [emoji5]

L to R; Pasteque, Fracas, Tutti Fruitti, Resplendissant, Tapage, Lilis


----------



## RAINDANCE

I love that new blue ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Just tried them out. Both of the new colours have a beautiful formula. Bleu Pastel was streaky on the first coat, but two evened everything out & was perfect. Resplendissant is the perfect cream polish. You could get away with one coat, but I always put a second because I find it lasts longer.


----------



## QKay

New colors on US Chanel website...


----------



## misstrine85

LeVernis Addict said:


> I picked up the new shades Bleu Pastel & Resplendissant. I'm in love with them both [emoji7] Especially Bleu Pastel!!
> 
> Here's a pic of Bleu Pastel in case anyone was wondering how it compares to other light blues [emoji4]
> 
> L to R; Coco Blue, Mint Candy Apple, Bleuette, Bleu Pastel, Riva
> 
> View attachment 3581089



Thank you for your pictures. We won't get it in Denmark so I'll keep stalking ebay [emoji1]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you for your pictures. We won't get it in Denmark so I'll keep stalking ebay [emoji1]



Oh no! That's no good. My counter only received 3. Lucky my SA put it on hold for me. I hope you manage to get your hands on it.


----------



## misstrine85

LeVernis Addict said:


> Oh no! That's no good. My counter only received 3. Lucky my SA put it on hold for me. I hope you manage to get your hands on it.



I have my hopes high on ebay [emoji1] and on top of that my SA has quit his job due to stress


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> I have my hopes high on ebay [emoji1] and on top of that my SA has quit his job due to stress



It's terrible when you lose a good SA. The good ones really know how to look after their customers. It's becoming harder to find people like that. Good luck finding it, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Romeos

i've just thrown away an empty bottle of quartz. 
The first chanel polish that I've used up.
I really hope that there will be some new colours soon as I am missing the chanel nail polish buzz


----------



## chowlover2

edithw said:


> i've just thrown away an empty bottle of quartz.
> The first chanel polish that I've used up.
> I really hope that there will be some new colours soon as I am missing the chanel nail polish buzz


There are 4 new ones on the US Chanel site.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

edithw said:


> i've just thrown away an empty bottle of quartz.
> The first chanel polish that I've used up.
> I really hope that there will be some new colours soon as I am missing the chanel nail polish buzz



I'm wearing Quartz right now! I hadn't worn it in the longest time. I walked past a car the other day whose paint resembles Quartz & it inspired me to wear it. I had forgotten how beautiful the multi coloured shimmers are!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dotty8

Chanel - Sweet Lilac  (while colouring a calming adults colouring book, hehe


----------



## LeVernis Addict

dotty8 said:


> Chanel - Sweet Lilac  (while colouring a calming adults colouring book, hehe
> View attachment 3603652



Beautiful picture [emoji7]


----------



## dotty8

LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful picture [emoji7]



Tnx


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Just tried them out. Both of the new colours have a beautiful formula. Bleu Pastel was streaky on the first coat, but two evened everything out & was perfect. Resplendissant is the perfect cream polish. You could get away with one coat, but I always put a second because I find it lasts longer.



LeVernis, do you have Crystal Blue (#123) by any chance? Was wondering if it is at all similar to this new blue... I've been completely out of the loop with Chanel lately >_<


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> LeVernis, do you have Crystal Blue (#123) by any chance? Was wondering if it is at all similar to this new blue... I've been completely out of the loop with Chanel lately >_<



No sorry, I don't have that one. 
It really is a lovely blue, if you like pastel blues [emoji5]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> No sorry, I don't have that one.
> It really is a lovely blue, if you like pastel blues [emoji5]



No worries! I love light blues so I may have to hunt this down... though I'm not sure it's LE from what I've read online.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> No worries! I love light blues so I may have to hunt this down... though I'm not sure it's LE from what I've read online.



I was told it's limited edition. But having said that, it's at all counters - so should be easier to find. [emoji6]


----------



## debbah

Hello all! Been a long time since I've been on the board - what's the general view of the new Chanel longwear formula? Better than the original? No different? Have only tried a few of the new ones so far and am noticing a bit more wear time but not significantly so.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

debbah said:


> Hello all! Been a long time since I've been on the board - what's the general view of the new Chanel longwear formula? Better than the original? No different? Have only tried a few of the new ones so far and am noticing a bit more wear time but not significantly so.



Welcome back!! [emoji2]
I would agree with you, mostly no different. If anything slightly more wear time. Biggest difference for me is the brush seems less firm. I prefer the older style brush. But having said that, it's still okay to use. I find the cream colours I've used so far to be more opaque. Overall - I'm quite happy with the new formula [emoji4]


----------



## RAINDANCE

Spring polishes out in the UK today - not sure which are limited. Note price increase to £20 !
• 566 Washed Denim 
• 568 Tulle 
• 570 Androgyne
• 572 Emblematique

Blue Pastel is/was ? only available in Selfridges in the UK  [same as with Sweet Star in 2014 only at Selfridges in UK and Brown Thomas ROI] but I would appreciate it if any one knows if this is available in any Brown Thomas so I can try to track one down. Not holding out much hope for this one BUT ...
The Husband came back form the US last week with 18 VAMP


----------



## KittyKat65

Espadrilles


----------



## QKay

The Cruise Collection colors are on the US website: Sea Whip, Coquillage, Coralium, and Sargasso.


----------



## misstrine85

My friend just got Bleu Pastel for me in Hamburg. Will get it saturday next week [emoji1]


----------



## RAINDANCE

That's great news. 
Let us know what you think.


----------



## misstrine85

RAINDANCE said:


> That's great news.
> Let us know what you think.



Will do  looking very much forward to getting it.


----------



## dotty8

Chanel *Pink Rubber* and *Secret *


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Androgyne ❤


----------



## QKay

roundandround said:


> Chanel Androgyne ❤
> 
> View attachment 3674175


NICE.


----------



## QKay

Bought it.  Wore it.  Like it.


----------



## xlana

Organdi! A bit pinker irl and darker in some lights, but still a gorgeous neutral.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

QKay said:


> Bought it.  Wore it.  Like it.
> View attachment 3690445



I love this colour!!! Looking forward to picking it up myself. It looks stunning on you [emoji4]


----------



## QKay

LeVernis Addict said:


> I love this colour!!! Looking forward to picking it up myself. It looks stunning on you [emoji4]


Thanks!  Like its namesake, this color seems to go with almost any outfit.  And I like that it is neither 'light' nor 'dark', just a nice medium value color, which can be hard to find in the non-red color family.


----------



## misstrine85

Think I forgot to share my mani here: Hyperrose Glass. Love it more than I expected to [emoji173]️


----------



## GGGirl

xlana said:


> Organdi! A bit pinker irl and darker in some lights, but still a gorgeous neutral.



I love this color. Looks so natural but yet classy.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

QKay said:


> Thanks!  Like its namesake, this color seems to go with almost any outfit.  And I like that it is neither 'light' nor 'dark', just a nice medium value color, which can be hard to find in the non-red color family.


Now I REALLY have to get it! [emoji2][emoji5]



misstrine85 said:


> Think I forgot to share my mani here: Hyperrose Glass. Love it more than I expected to [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3696684


So pretty! [emoji7] I love this one as a top coat too [emoji6]


----------



## misstrine85

Love it - Bleu Pastel [emoji173]️


----------



## LVjudy

QKay said:


> Bought it.  Wore it.  Like it.
> View attachment 3690445



Adore! I hvnt purchased nail polish in prob a yr, but Chanel won me bk w/ this one. Ordered Washed Denim, Sargasso & Tulle. Can't wait till they arrive


----------



## misstrine85

Sea Whip [emoji173]️


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Sea Whip [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3759231



Oh Trine, this is SO SO pretty on you!


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Oh Trine, this is SO SO pretty on you!



Thank you [emoji173]️ 

I just lend it to my mom, she has the same skintone as me [emoji1]


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you [emoji173]️
> I just lend it to my mom, she has the same skintone as me [emoji1]



Inspired by your manicure Trine, and also by a department store 50% off nail polish sale, I bought Sea Whip, Sargasso, Washed Denim and Bleu Pastel today  Had a bit of a "treat yo self" moment hehe!


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Inspired by your manicure Trine, and also by a department store 50% off nail polish sale, I bought Sea Whip, Sargasso, Washed Denim and Bleu Pastel today  Had a bit of a "treat yo self" moment hehe!



Oh that sounds nice [emoji1] looking forward to your pictures [emoji1]


----------



## QKay

On the US website: four new "rose" colors have appeared.  They look gorgeous.


----------



## misstrine85

QKay said:


> On the US website: four new "rose" colors have appeared.  They look gorgeous.



I need Rose Prodigious. Am a sucker for a shimmery red. Great that they are bringing back Rose Caché and Rose Confidentiel. My mom loves the latter [emoji1]


----------



## QKay

misstrine85 said:


> I need Rose Prodigious. Am a sucker for a shimmery red. Great that they are bringing back Rose Caché and Rose Confidentiel. My mom loves the latter [emoji1]


Rose Prodigious caught my eye, too.  Could be quite similar to Rouge Moire, which would be great.  
I went to the department store counter in search of the 'Roses' but they did not have them yet.  So Resplendissant came home with me and I tried it out today.  I like it -- it's bright and pretty.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

QKay said:


> On the US website: four new "rose" colors have appeared.  They look gorgeous.



The colors look nice on the site. I haven't seen any swatches online yet though. I hope someone post some here.


----------



## danae

anyone know if the Neon Wave collection is coming to the US? http://chicprofile.com/chanel-neon-wave-summer-2017-collection


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I am speechless.....
I just picked up the Neon collection. The internet pictures do not do them justice. They are AMAZINGLY bright [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

The Australian Chanel site lists a 5th Neon called Scenario. But no one seems to know about it. Weird.


----------



## danae

LeVernisAddict, Are you in the US? Can't see them on the US site or any dept store online... Where did you find them? Exciting!!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

danae said:


> LeVernisAddict, Are you in the US? Can't see them on the US site or any dept store online... Where did you find them? Exciting!!!



No. I'm in Australia. But it looks like the US just launched a Le Rouge collection?? The one with Rose Cache & Rose Confidential re- released. 
We don't have that collection here yet. I suspect we'll get that one when you get the Neon collection. So I'm guessing in about a month...??

They really are worth the wait [emoji6]
All limited edition. Only select counters have them here. 

Good luck! [emoji2]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

New Dawn


----------



## dotty8

Pollie-Jean said:


> New Dawn



I was just thinking about getting this one yesterday... Does it apply nicely? How many layers does it require for the opaque effect?


----------



## QKay

Pollie-Jean said:


> New Dawn


Pretty!  And nice photo.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dotty8 said:


> I was just thinking about getting this one yesterday... Does it apply nicely? How many layers does it require for the opaque effect?


I needed 2 coats . It's pretty easy to use


----------



## misstrine85

Has anyone seen pics of the holiday collection?


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Eastern Light [emoji173]️


----------



## QKay

Just noticed these on the US website:


----------



## QKay

(More beauties on the US website.)


----------



## misstrine85

I got Nuvola Rosa. I saw the others at the boutique as well, but they look too much like something I already have, and I mostly wear more convervative colors these days (except night sky polishes).


----------



## misstrine85

Christmas mani: Coromandel [emoji173]️


----------



## dotty8

QKay said:


> View attachment 3914105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (More beauties on the US website.)



Aww, these look nice 




misstrine85 said:


> Christmas mani: Coromandel [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3915650



Great choice, I have this one as well  Happy holidays!


----------



## misstrine85

dotty8 said:


> Aww, these look nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, I have this one as well  Happy holidays!



Thank you. And you too


----------



## yoshikitty

Hello!
I hope this is the right place to post these questions:

I notice that some of my Chanel polishes is getting thick, has anyone used the nail polish thinner? Which brand can you recommend?


----------



## misstrine85

yoshikitty said:


> Hello!
> I hope this is the right place to post these questions:
> 
> I notice that some of my Chanel polishes is getting thick, has anyone used the nail polish thinner? Which brand can you recommend?



I use OPI thinner. Works like a charm. Just stay away from using polish remover to thin


----------



## yoshikitty

misstrine85 said:


> I use OPI thinner. Works like a charm. Just stay away from using polish remover to thin


Thank you! I will try it out.


----------



## misstrine85

My mani for NYE - Ciel De Nuit [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> My mani for NYE - Ciel De Nuit [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3920090


Gorgeous, have a wonderful time!


----------



## yoshikitty

misstrine85 said:


> My mani for NYE - Ciel De Nuit [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3920090



I love this colour with the glitter. Good choice for the NYE.


----------



## yoshikitty

This is my NYE mani,  500 Rouge Essentiel.


----------



## LVjudy

My current collection


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My latest addition


----------



## misstrine85

Rose Prodigious [emoji173]️


----------



## ipudgybear

misstrine85 said:


> My mani for NYE - Ciel De Nuit [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3920090


That looks so gorgeous!!!


----------



## _debi_

I just put on Blue Rebel. Is it me or was the formula and brush so much better before the change?! I like the old ones so much more, not sure why they had to change it. Also the colours hardly ever excite me anymore either, other than the neons I've hardly bought anything new for a long time. Such a shame 

Or maybe I'm just a boring old Luddite....haha


----------



## jen_sparro

_debi_ said:


> I just put on Blue Rebel. Is it me or was the formula and brush so much better before the change?! I like the old ones so much more, not sure why they had to change it. Also the colours hardly ever excite me anymore either, other than the neons I've hardly bought anything new for a long time. Such a shame
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a boring old Luddite....haha



I'm with you! I mean there have been a few I've picked up (I think I'll get the four summer polishes because I love Naples/the colours- but they can be pretty much duped by previous ones). I HATE the 'new' brush, formula is more gloopy/thick to me but it still lasts really well.

I'm not a fan of the new CD, Lucia (or whatever her name is, sorry), all her ideas feel recycled to me. I'm focusing on completing my 'oldies' collection.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

QKay said:


> Just noticed these on the US website:
> View attachment 3888766



Adore all 3 of these. Some of my most favourite colours in a while. I love these types of shades. [emoji2]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

QKay said:


> View attachment 3914105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (More beauties on the US website.)



Picked up all of these except the orangey red. That was too similar / basic for me. I am in love with the 3 that I got. I love bright colours. Verde Pastillo was surprising unique to my collection considering I have so many in that colour family. I also love Nuvola Rosa. On me it's like a nude with a more modern twist. But right now I'm wearing Giallo Napoli, & it's stunning. Love a bright weird colour haha! Such a good formula for a yellow too.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

LVjudy said:


> My current collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920268



Gorgeous collection!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3922619
> 
> 
> My latest addition



Love this colour. Such a nice formula on this one too. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

misstrine85 said:


> Rose Prodigious [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3924012



Looks gorgeous on you. Isn't this the most beautiful colour? [emoji2]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

_debi_ said:


> I just put on Blue Rebel. Is it me or was the formula and brush so much better before the change?! I like the old ones so much more, not sure why they had to change it. Also the colours hardly ever excite me anymore either, other than the neons I've hardly bought anything new for a long time. Such a shame
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a boring old Luddite....haha



I don't like the brush as much, it's more bendy. But love the new formula. 
Having said that - the Collection with Vert No. 19, Vert No. 31, Vert No. 22 all had different brushes again! Like the Dior brush. I found that the new formula worked brilliantly with that brush!!! [emoji7] But then the latest collection with Nuvola Rosa went back to their standard brush! Very weird. 

I do agree with what you're saying about the colours coming out. There's only so many reds I can handle haha! I know they had to rebuild their colour range after the formula change, but that was ages ago now & apart from the two most recent collections & the Neons - I too haven't gotten super excited over a collection. Only the odd colour here or there that was unique to my collection.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I'm with you! I mean there have been a few I've picked up (I think I'll get the four summer polishes because I love Naples/the colours- but they can be pretty much duped by previous ones). I HATE the 'new' brush, formula is more gloopy/thick to me but it still lasts really well.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the new CD, Lucia (or whatever her name is, sorry), all her ideas feel recycled to me. I'm focusing on completing my 'oldies' collection.



Lucia is most certainly recycling in the makeup department. I never buy anything anymore cause I pretty much have the same thing from years ago!! Also, move on from red already.... be more creative!! I clearly don't like her either. Haha! [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Lucia is most certainly recycling in the makeup department. I never buy anything anymore cause I pretty much have the same thing from years ago!! Also, move on from red already.... be more creative!! I clearly don't like her either. Haha! [emoji6][emoji1]



She seems to be a vegemite type of creative director (you either love her or hate her) 
Yeah, I'm completely over all the reds... though there seems to have been so many greens/blues recently too!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> She seems to be a vegemite type of creative director (you either love her or hate her)
> Yeah, I'm completely over all the reds... though there seems to have been so many greens/blues recently too!



Haha! Vegemite creative director, that's funny!! Well, I love vegemite - but not her work. 
Yes, sooo many greens at the moment. The one is in Xmas collection was so close to one in the Vert collection (sorry not sure what the collection names are). So I waited for the Vert one cause I knew I liked it better from reviews.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Haha! Vegemite creative director, that's funny!! Well, I love vegemite - but not her work.
> Yes, sooo many greens at the moment. The one is in Xmas collection was so close to one in the Vert collection (sorry not sure what the collection names are). So I waited for the Vert one cause I knew I liked it better from reviews.



I'm with you, a happy little vegemite here  I'd like to get Fiction and Vert 31, I love those deep black-greens.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I have Vert 31. I think you should get that one [emoji6]it's got a tad more blue through it than Fiction & is a much better formula. Plus, it comes with the Dior like brush! I don't know why the 3 Vert's had a different brush. But I hope they choose to keep it! Works so much better with the formula.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I have Vert 31. I think you should get that one [emoji6]it's got a tad more blue through it than Fiction & is a much better formula. Plus, it comes with the Dior like brush! I don't know why the 3 Vert's had a different brush. But I hope they choose to keep it! Works so much better with the formula.



I read about that, it'll be interesting to compare them. I liked Chanel's old brush with the old formula but I do find the new formula more difficult to apply with it, so something similar to Dior's sounds ideal. I know it is back to the old brush for the summer collection but maybe they'll switch it permanently if they get enough feedback?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I read about that, it'll be interesting to compare them. I liked Chanel's old brush with the old formula but I do find the new formula more difficult to apply with it, so something similar to Dior's sounds ideal. I know it is back to the old brush for the summer collection but maybe they'll switch it permanently if they get enough feedback?



Hopefully they do!! I found it was a perfect match for the formula. But then saw Summer back to the skinny brushes. Strange. 
I completely agree with what you said about the old brush & formula as well. I too find it more difficult to apply the newer formula as neatly.


----------



## thel

Oh! I haven't been here in forever and have missed you all. I found I was getting obsessive with NPs, so can you believe I pared down my collection to about a dozen colors and sent the rest to a friend. I hadn't bought any in a while until all these greens came out, and I couldn't resist. I love Fiction and Verde Pastello! Is the new brush the Dior-like one? My bottle of Fiction had a horrible brush that poked out in every direction, and the polish itself is really goopy. I bought it while traveling in Europe and was considering buying a bottle in the US if it might be a regional variation. Vert 19 and 31 were really lovely to apply in comparison with the Dior-type brushes. I'm planning to try Verde Pastello tonight.


----------



## bearydown

Has anyone seen Aurore from the 2018 Spring Summer collection?  I was wondering if it was metallic looking?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

thel said:


> Oh! I haven't been here in forever and have missed you all. I found I was getting obsessive with NPs, so can you believe I pared down my collection to about a dozen colors and sent the rest to a friend. I hadn't bought any in a while until all these greens came out, and I couldn't resist. I love Fiction and Verde Pastello! Is the new brush the Dior-like one? My bottle of Fiction had a horrible brush that poked out in every direction, and the polish itself is really goopy. I bought it while traveling in Europe and was considering buying a bottle in the US if it might be a regional variation. Vert 19 and 31 were really lovely to apply in comparison with the Dior-type brushes. I'm planning to try Verde Pastello tonight.



Welcome back! [emoji2]
I don't think there's a regional variation in which brushes you receive. I also got a brush with Giallo Napoli that stuck out in every direction, so I returned it. I've never had that before! Hopefully it's not an on going issue. 
The only 3 colours to have the Dior like brush are the three 'Vert' colours. I believe it's the brush that Chanel uses for their top coat. So perhaps it was in error that they used that brush...
I hope they get positive feedback on it though & change it permanently. [emoji6]


----------



## LeVernis Addict

bearydown said:


> Has anyone seen Aurore from the 2018 Spring Summer collection?  I was wondering if it was metallic looking?



I've not seen it in real life yet. However, I've seen pics that show it has a blue like iridescence. I wouldn't call it metallic as such, but it has a little something that makes it 'glow'. Hope that makes sense.... [emoji5]


----------



## bearydown

LeVernis Addict said:


> I've not seen it in real life yet. However, I've seen pics that show it has a blue like iridescence. I wouldn't call it metallic as such, but it has a little something that makes it 'glow'. Hope that makes sense.... [emoji5]


Yes that does make sense.


----------



## thel

LeVernis Addict said:


> Welcome back! [emoji2]
> I don't think there's a regional variation in which brushes you receive. I also got a brush with Giallo Napoli that stuck out in every direction, so I returned it. I've never had that before! Hopefully it's not an on going issue.
> The only 3 colours to have the Dior like brush are the three 'Vert' colours. I believe it's the brush that Chanel uses for their top coat. So perhaps it was in error that they used that brush...
> I hope they get positive feedback on it though & change it permanently. [emoji6]



Thanks for the info! I did notice the top coat uses the big brush too. I don't have a major preference for the large or small brushes, but I dislike the ones that shed. Whatever they can keep the best quality control for is good with me! 

I tried Verde Pastello the other day, but I think it is too light for how I'm feeling now and switched to Vert 31. Unfortunately I forgot my password for the photo hosting I was using. I am really loving all the Verts and have been wearing Chanel #19 edp to go with it.


----------



## RAINDANCE

LeVernis Addict said:


> I've not seen it in real life yet. However, I've seen pics that show it has a blue like iridescence. I wouldn't call it metallic as such, but it has a little something that makes it 'glow'. Hope that makes sense.... [emoji5]



Ooh this sounds interesting  .. the first in a long time to cause me to get excited.
I just can't wear the nude/pink/beige creams and have been hoping for a pearly pink [ like Flamingo ]
Does anyone know any release dates ?

I too have been underwhelmed by all the reds and the thick brushes and was also sulking because we did not get the neons in the UK  and I really wanted the blue.

I skipped the Verts [so far anyway] but I do like Fiction which was an impulse buy. It seems more like the gloss formula to me ? 

Here's hoping for a bit more variety and also complexity & ingenuity in the colours and finishes this year.
[ If not I may have to be unfaithful and give Nailberry a try]


----------



## thel

RAINDANCE said:


> Ooh this sounds interesting  .. the first in a long time to cause me to get excited.
> I just can't wear the nude/pink/beige creams and have been hoping for a pearly pink [ like Flamingo ]
> Does anyone know any release dates ?
> 
> I too have been underwhelmed by all the reds and the thick brushes and was also sulking because we did not get the neons in the UK  and I really wanted the blue.
> 
> I skipped the Verts [so far anyway] but I do like Fiction which was an impulse buy. It seems more like the gloss formula to me ?
> 
> Here's hoping for a bit more variety and also complexity & ingenuity in the colours and finishes this year.
> [ If not I may have to be unfaithful and give Nailberry a try]



Aurore is available on the US website, so hopefully soon in the UK? How annoying that they didn't release the neons in the UK. I really wonder who makes these decisions! They are still available in the US. 

https://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/makeup-colour-le-vernis-140404/sku/142665


----------



## LeVernis Addict

RAINDANCE said:


> Ooh this sounds interesting  .. the first in a long time to cause me to get excited.
> I just can't wear the nude/pink/beige creams and have been hoping for a pearly pink [ like Flamingo ]
> Does anyone know any release dates ?
> 
> I too have been underwhelmed by all the reds and the thick brushes and was also sulking because we did not get the neons in the UK  and I really wanted the blue.
> 
> I skipped the Verts [so far anyway] but I do like Fiction which was an impulse buy. It seems more like the gloss formula to me ?
> 
> Here's hoping for a bit more variety and also complexity & ingenuity in the colours and finishes this year.
> [ If not I may have to be unfaithful and give Nailberry a try]



Oh! That's crazy that they didn't the Neons in the U.K.!! Hopefully it's just a delayed release rather than no release at all. 

I'm definitely picking up Aurore. Love me a good pink polish! Not enough pinks by Chanel in my opinion. Plus it's limited edition! Don't want to have to go hunting it down later haha! 

I didn't get Fiction. I skipped that the get the Verts. Only so many greens I need. I'm glad that you like it [emoji5]


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge Flamboyant


----------



## QKay

More new ones!  (from the US website)


----------



## roundandround




----------



## LeVernis Addict

I'm happy I picked up Aurore. I love it! Great formula too. But a little disappointed that it's not as unique as I thought it was going to be. There's a coral tone once applied on my nails that makes it so similar to other Chanel shades I have, like 549 Distraction.


----------



## misstrine85

I got Nuvola Rosa in december (have yet to wear it) and last friday I gave in and got Verde Pastello as well [emoji173]️

Am saving them for march, where I will start wearing more spring colors. Together with the new YSL Op Art Coral and two older Diorifics, which I haven’t worn yet either.


----------



## dotty8

^^ I'm planning to get that one too, can't wait *

Chanel Resplendissant* to match my new Polo Ralph Lauren sweater ... and later spontaneously matching some patent Ferragamo shoes while shopping


----------



## bearydown

LeVernis Addict said:


> I'm happy I picked up Aurore. I love it! Great formula too. But a little disappointed that it's not as unique as I thought it was going to be. There's a coral tone once applied on my nails that makes it so similar to other Chanel shades I have, like 549 Distraction.


I agree.  I exchanged my Aurore for Exquisite Pink which actually is red not pink.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

bearydown said:


> View attachment 3966097
> 
> I agree.  I exchanged my Aurore for Exquisite Pink which actually is red not pink.



Exquisite 'red' looks lovely on you! [emoji2]


----------



## bearydown

LeVernis Addict said:


> Exquisite 'red' looks lovely on you! [emoji2]


Thank You


----------



## thel

I switched from Orage to Vert 22 to try to get a better match with my bag. I bet Dior Gris Montaigne would have been perfect, but sadly I gave all my Diors away.


----------



## KittyKat65

I ordered Violet Piquante today.  I am looking forward to seeing it on my nails.


----------



## thel

Can you tell this is my favorite color? Chanel Vibrato. Still in  after all these years.


----------



## thel

KittyKat65 said:


> I ordered Violet Piquante today.  I am looking forward to seeing it on my nails.


Would love to see a pic on your nails when you get it!


----------



## RAINDANCE

i collected both Bleu Trompeur and Prune Dramatique yesterday

I only tested them so far but Bleu Trompeur sits near Blue Rebel and Bel Argus in terms of depth/shade of colour and seems to be a truer blue without the shimmer or green undertones of those other polishes so a good addition. Incidentally the SA mentioned Marine was being discontinued ? I considered getting it but I have Blue Satin and Fortssimo so will pass. 

Prune Dramatique is a good addition to my collection - it's a red plum shade and I have nothing similar.

I passed on Violet Piquant - Tested in store it looked like Sunrise Trip so I wanted to check. I am interested in anyone's thoughts on this through because I get really bad staining with Sunrise Trip !

Will check out Brun Contrast another day against Cavaliere.


----------



## dotty8

Pictures from Easter - Chanel Nuvola Rosa


----------



## Havanese 28

I only wear Chanel on my nails!  Just bought brun contrast and it’s gorgeous .


----------



## LeVernis Addict

RAINDANCE said:


> i collected both Bleu Trompeur and Prune Dramatique yesterday
> 
> I only tested them so far but Bleu Trompeur sits near Blue Rebel and Bel Argus in terms of depth/shade of colour and seems to be a truer blue without the shimmer or green undertones of those other polishes so a good addition. Incidentally the SA mentioned Marine was being discontinued ? I considered getting it but I have Blue Satin and Fortssimo so will pass.
> 
> Prune Dramatique is a good addition to my collection - it's a red plum shade and I have nothing similar.
> 
> I passed on Violet Piquant - Tested in store it looked like Sunrise Trip so I wanted to check. I am interested in anyone's thoughts on this through because I get really bad staining with Sunrise Trip !
> 
> Will check out Brun Contrast another day against Cavaliere.



It is quite similar to Sunrise Trip - but no staining yay!!! I also had staining issues. [emoji6]


----------



## QKay

I went for all 3 of the latest beauties:


(Pay no heed to my amateur polish application.)  It was tough deciding which color to try first.


----------



## _debi_

Hey guys

I have been waiting to have a tan before I used this, and have just thought I was dark enough to take it. 

It's the neon orange and it's crazy!! It is actually neon, it glows practically in the dark. I love it so much. 

I know these are hard to come by, I scored them on ebay for a reasonable price though, so I'd definitely recommend keeping your eyes peeled for them. I love the blue and green as well but they aren't quite as good as this. I didn't get the pink as I'm not into pinks. 

The photo really doesn't do it justice. It is truly neon. And I didn't layer it over white. This is three coats.


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Aracino Vibrante...love this color for Summer


----------



## dotty8

bearydown said:


> View attachment 3966097
> 
> I agree.  I exchanged my Aurore for Exquisite Pink which actually is red not pink.



I agree.. I have Exquisite Pink too and I don't see any pink in it


----------



## roundandround

Sunrise Trip



Sorry for the crappy picture but color looks great.


----------



## dotty8

Chanel - Beige beige


----------



## _debi_

roundandround said:


> Sunrise Trip
> 
> View attachment 4193554
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture but color looks great.



[emoji1366]

Nice - I love this one, think I'll do it next.


----------



## dotty8

*Chanel - Halo* (together with my traditional Sunday-trip gear - Gucci tote and a blueberry flapjack )


----------



## dotty8

*Chanel - Nuvola Rosa* (with my new Dior make up bag)


----------



## Romeos

Dotty, how does nuvoa rosa and halo compares? Are your photos true to live?
which one is a richer colour and which one would you pick over the other?
I don't think I need two pale pink colours right now


----------



## dotty8

edithw said:


> Dotty, how does nuvoa rosa and halo compares? Are your photos true to live?
> which one is a richer colour and which one would you pick over the other?
> I don't think I need two pale pink colours right now



Both are nice but not very similar... Halo is a sweeter and brighter pink, while Nuvola Rosa is more pastel  So it really depends on your preferences - if you are looking for something soft and subtle I would recommend Nuvola Rosa, and if you are looking for something to live up your look, Halo is a better choice  Also, Halo is a warmer shade compared to Nuvola Rosa.

The colours also depend on the lighting, I believe the second pic in my post below represents Nuvola Rosa more realistically:



dotty8 said:


> Pictures from Easter - Chanel Nuvola Rosa
> View attachment 4042323


----------



## Romeos

thank you! I ended up getting nuvola rosa but I will get halo too. I thought they will be too similar but I do prefer a brighter pink actually.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Coup de Coeur


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Malice


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Provocation


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Accessoire


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel May:


----------



## m4ryum

Hi guys,

I'm new here. Madly in love with nail varnish (especially Chanel) so I thought I'll share my new purchase which was a souvenir from Moscow with you.
Chanel Open Air 705


----------



## dotty8

Chanel - Rouge Red


----------



## bagshopr

What has happened to Chanel nail polish? I used to die waiting for the new colors of the season. For this fall all I see are black and white?


----------



## Love Of My Life

bagshopr said:


> What has happened to Chanel nail polish? I used to die waiting for the new colors of the season. For this fall all I see are black and white?



Yep, just black & white.. I was a little surprised as well but perhaps they will do more colors when
they intro holiday colors..
Unfortunately, my nails got very discolored using Chanel polish & I especially liked Rouge Pussant
so I'm back to Nailberry & Tom Ford


----------



## chowlover2

bagshopr said:


> What has happened to Chanel nail polish? I used to die waiting for the new colors of the season. For this fall all I see are black and white?


On the website they offered 6 Radiant colors that I have not found elsewhere. Basically a metallic version of 6 colors already available.


----------



## misstrine85

bagshopr said:


> What has happened to Chanel nail polish? I used to die waiting for the new colors of the season. For this fall all I see are black and white?


I agree. After Peter Phillips left for Dior, Chanel has been so boring imo. There has only been a few interesting polishes, and none hyped up like The Moscow Collection, Jade, Black and Blue Satin and so on. I still buy the occasional Chanel polish, but I am much more into YSL and Dior (though mostly the Diorifics).


----------



## JDV

misstrine85 said:


> I agree. After Peter Phillips left for Dior, Chanel has been so boring imo. There has only been a few interesting polishes, and none hyped up like The Moscow Collection, Jade, Black and Blue Satin and so on. I still buy the occasional Chanel polish, but I am much more into YSL and Dior (though mostly the Diorifics).


Agreed, I thought it was just me suffering from polish exhaustion but I see I'm not alone. I haven't purchased a new Chanel polish in ages and they were my favorite.


----------



## y_yvon

Love Of My Life said:


> Yep, just black & white.. I was a little surprised as well but perhaps they will do more colors when
> they intro holiday colors..
> Unfortunately, my nails got very discolored using Chanel polish & I especially liked Rouge Pussant
> so I'm back to Nailberry & Tom Ford



My nails got discolored using LE VERNIS in Techno Bloom. This is the first time i encounter this kind of problem. Very disappointed.


----------



## roundandround

JDV said:


> Agreed, I thought it was just me suffering from polish exhaustion but I see I'm not alone. I haven't purchased a new Chanel polish in ages and they were my favorite.



I will get the white bec. I love white nail polishes. I bought Open Air bec. I  like the color and don't own a shade like that. I don't know  if I love seeing it on my nails.

For the meantime....enjoying sunshine on my nails.
Giallo Napoli


----------



## Romeos

y_yvon said:


> My nails got discolored using LE VERNIS in Techno Bloom. This is the first time i encounter this kind of problem. Very disappointed.


Mine, too.
I don't like Techno Bloom too much, it looks lovely in the bottle but the dry down is so oddly matte. Also it chips so quickly. The only reason I keep using it is the it dries insanely fast.


----------



## misstrine85

I just got both polishes - can’t wait to try them on. 

Have anyone else bought them?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I still use my old ones but they are getting old or almost finished! I haven’t been excited about any of the colors for 2-3 years now!


----------



## Romeos

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I still use my old ones but they are getting old or almost finished! I haven’t been excited about any of the colors for 2-3 years now!


I've now finished up the majority of my chanel polishes, there are only 9 bottles left from my collection. I just cannot get excited about any of the new ones. 10 years ago I would have researched what was coming out and got so many but for the past few years it's lost its magic. The depth has gone from the polishes.


----------



## misstrine85

edithw said:


> I've now finished up the majority of my chanel polishes, there are only 9 bottles left from my collection. I just cannot get excited about any of the new ones. 10 years ago I would have researched what was coming out and got so many but for the past few years it's lost its magic. The depth has gone from the polishes.



I agree! I miss thise days with colors like the Russies, Jade, Holographic and so on. And reds and berries filled with obvious shimmer.


----------



## dotty8

*Chanel* Sweet Lilac


----------



## bearydown

New Chanel polish for 2020.  Called Mirage.  It is darker than internet photos


----------



## bagshopr

Have you seen the new spring Chanel colors?


----------



## misstrine85

bagshopr said:


> Have you seen the new spring Chanel colors?


I don’t think so. Have you?


----------



## bagshopr

misstrine85 said:


> I don’t think so. Have you?


I saw two colors on line, but I would like to see them in person or at least see reviews. The color them is desert, I think.


----------



## dotty8

bearydown said:


> View attachment 4630374
> 
> New Chanel polish for 2020.  Called Mirage.  It is darker than internet photos



Looks lovely... I'm getting this one


----------



## Romeos

thanks for posting mirage up. I got it now but I have yet to try it. Currently I am using my "winter" colours and I will wait until the spring to wear this


----------



## Havanese 28

I haven’t been loving any of the new Chanel shades, but a few I wear on repeat are Gitane and Brun Contraste.  For a clean look I still like Blanc White.  I need warm shades and neon or cool pinks and purples are what they keep introducing, especially in Spring/Summer.


----------



## Ettena

I can't be the only one who's tired of Chanel playing it safe with their shades? Currently waiting on Taboo to arrive in the mail, they just don't make them like that anymore. If they re-release Jade I might forgive them..


----------



## misstrine85

Ettena said:


> I can't be the only one who's tired of Chanel playing it safe with their shades? Currently waiting on Taboo to arrive in the mail, they just don't make them like that anymore. If they re-release Jade I might forgive them..


No, I have only been interested in a handful of colurs since Peter Philips left Chanel.


----------



## Ettena

misstrine85 said:


> No, I have only been interested in a handful of colurs since Peter Philips left Chanel.



It's a shame, really. I miss the days when Chanel launches made the internet explode. They just had that little something extra that started conversations and made exact dupes close to impossible. I'm still having Emeraude, Khaki Vert, nouelle vague and some other shades on my must have list, but I miss having butterflies in my stomach whenever I read about a launch. Lusting after a shade I can just pick up at the counter would be great. I do enjoy the hunt though...


----------



## Romeos

I really wanted to get some new chanel but the new ones this summer were so uninspiring. Just last week I caved in and got a few diors instead. I have't been this happy with new polish for a while, dior has so many colours. I got one shade, Front Row, and it reminds me so much of my favourite, long used up, chanel: Tentation. That was such a lively colour, and had so much depth to it with the micro shimmer.

I miss the excitement of those old collections, too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel 711 Pure White (purchased in 2019)


----------



## Pevi

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chanel 711 Pure White (purchased in 2019)
> View attachment 4876857


I love pure white nail polish but for some reason I can’t pull it off. Great paint Job around your cuticles!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pevi said:


> I love pure white nail polish but for some reason I can’t pull it off. Great paint Job around your cuticles!



I use 4 VERY thin coats... let each coat COMPLETELY dry before doing the next layer... it's time consuming but WORTH IT!!
And I finish with a Essie topcoat


----------



## misstrine85

edithw said:


> I really wanted to get some new chanel but the new ones this summer were so uninspiring. Just last week I caved in and got a few diors instead. I have't been this happy with new polish for a while, dior has so many colours. I got one shade, Front Row, and it reminds me so much of my favourite, long used up, chanel: Tentation. That was such a lively colour, and had so much depth to it with the micro shimmer.
> 
> I miss the excitement of those old collections, too.


Tentation is one of my favorites as well! So vibrant and shimmery. And almost a crelly.


----------



## misstrine85

I am wearing Nuit De Russie. It is my sons 2 year birthday today and that was the polish I wore when I gave birth to him, so it is extra special to me.
A few weeks before my duedate I decided to only wear this specific polish to make sure that was the one I would be wearing while giving birth. It is one of my top favorite polishes and I am fortunate to have a few backups. So I wore it again and again until he was finally born. And I decided to wear it every year on his birthday again. Last year I went to a jobinterview on a hospital on his birthday wearing this (I got the job).


----------



## autorun12

I really wanted to get some new chanel but the new ones this summer were so uninspiring. I found these nails on this web site.

https://prettynails-en.com/short-acrylic-nails-acrylic-nails-coffin-2020/


----------



## Romeos

misstrine85 said:


> I am wearing Nuit De Russie. It is my sons 2 year birthday today and that was the polish I wore when I gave birth to him, so it is extra special to me.
> A few weeks before my duedate I decided to only wear this specific polish to make sure that was the one I would be wearing while giving birth. It is one of my top favorite polishes and I am fortunate to have a few backups. So I wore it again and again until he was finally born. And I decided to wear it every year on his birthday again. Last year I went to a jobinterview on a hospital on his birthday wearing this (I got the job).


lovely story, it will remind you of his birth every year (especially if you have enough back up   )


----------



## misstrine85

edithw said:


> lovely story, it will remind you of his birth every year (especially if you have enough back up   )



I have a brand new bottle and two backups, so that would be okay for a long while, I think ❤️


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> I use 4 VERY thin coats... let each coat COMPLETELY dry before doing the next layer... it's time consuming but WORTH IT!!
> And I finish with a Essie topcoat



Your nails look amazing with this color.. the time you spent was well worth it as it shows


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Love Of My Life said:


> Your nails look amazing with this color.. the time you spent was well worth it as it shows



that's so sweet!! Thank you!!


----------



## trigirl

Hello everyone! I know this thread hasn’t been posted in for almost a year but I’m wondering if anyone has tips for applying the long wear polish?

Before I started getting gel manicures I would do my nails with Chanel polish and use a quick dry coat and they’d be dry in 5 minutes. (Boy, I remember the days when this forum was hopping!) I then started getting gel manicures and I love them so much but they destroy my nails.

So, now I’m back to Chanel for my nails (still use old formulas on my toes) but I’m having a hard time with application. I feel like the color starts to dry quick and when I go to put in the top coat it pulls on the polish and creates ripples. Should I wait until color is dry to put on top coat? Or maybe only one coat of polish since it tends to cover well.

Any tips are welcome! Thanks ☺️


----------



## dotty8

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chanel 711 Pure White (purchased in 2019)
> View attachment 4876857


Same here, Chanel - Pure White


----------



## milhouse13

trigirl said:


> Hello everyone! I know this thread hasn’t been posted in for almost a year but I’m wondering if anyone has tips for applying the long wear polish?
> 
> Before I started getting gel manicures I would do my nails with Chanel polish and use a quick dry coat and they’d be dry in 5 minutes. (Boy, I remember the days when this forum was hopping!) I then started getting gel manicures and I love them so much but they destroy my nails.
> 
> So, now I’m back to Chanel for my nails (still use old formulas on my toes) but I’m having a hard time with application. I feel like the color starts to dry quick and when I go to put in the top coat it pulls on the polish and creates ripples. Should I wait until color is dry to put on top coat? Or maybe only one coat of polish since it tends to cover well.
> 
> Any tips are welcome! Thanks ☺️


You need to use Seche Vite for your top coat…it’s designed to be put on top of wet polish.  It’s life changing!


----------



## martinlily

Very pretty, thanks for sharing this.


----------

